# Any other May '07 mama's lurking here?



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

I know there are a few







... just thought it's time to start a thread of our own.









How's bfing going? Pretty well here, but I do have a couple questions/things I'd like to discuss. No, I haven't talked to a LC yet.







DS can get lazy with his latch - kinda sucking the nipple in rather than opening really wide and sometimes I have some soreness. Should I work to correct this or what? And are you doing one-sided feeding or switching and offering the second? How do you decide? I was doing one sided esp. since he was vomiting (yes, not just spit-up) once a day or so, but since that's better I am wondering if I should go to two sided at a feeding? I eventually did one sided all the time with DD, but don't remember when that started.

Well, that's a start!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Well I was technically due in Aprl but my babe came on May 11...so now I am a May mama.
BFing is going really well. I would definitely try to correct that shallow latch - it could cause you to get sore. DS is a little lazy about it too and we are working on it. As far as what side to use... I offer whatever side feels like its about to explode first. LOL DS nurses a lot less frequently than DD did ..she was a snacker but he goes about 3 hours so I get really full. I generally offer one side, burp/diaper change, then offer the other. Then at the next feeding I start off with the one we didnt start with before. So I just alternate a lot.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I am lurking...

BFing is going great! I couldnt ask for a better sucker! He is only 5 days old, but he nurses almost non-stop. He also sleeps so well at night with hardly any fuss. We wake up to feed on a normal schedule, but he is so nice about it. He just gives me a little nudge at my breast and I help him get it in and it's back to sleep for the both of us! I was soooo worried about the lack of sleep issue!


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

Question--how do you correct the not-so-great latch? I am pulling down his lower lip as the MW recommended, but I am still really sore on my left side and I think that this may be the problem. I have been giving only one breast per feeding since I feel like the nipples need a rest. The right side is sore too, but not nearly as bad as the left.

I try to lie down and feed at night, but I can't see how he's latching in the dark and he gets this frantic "bobble head" thing going when he can't get on right away. Breast feeding is harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah DS gets the bobble head too... lol... I can do it now, but when I first started nursing DD (I didnt nurse DS1) I couldnt nurse laying down for months. I dont know why - we just couldnt get the hang of it.

ANyway as far as opening wide, you can either do the lip tickle thing (which doesnt work for my ds) or when their mouth does open a little you can take the pinky finger of the hand that is holding your breast, and and kind of press down on their chin with it. And if he doesnt open wide enough, dont let him take it..I would always let DD latch on however she could because I felt bad and it was stressful but it ends up being so painful its not worth it.

Edited to add- since it is only on one side that you are having soreness, pay attention to the way you are holding the baby. Sometimes a slight difference in the way you hold makes a big difference in the way their head and body is positioned, and therefore their latch as well. I


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

DS bobbles and mouths my nipple, too, at times, priming the milk?







I'll work a bit on those techniques. Nips are not too sore, but a bit, esp. if he needs extra sucking time.







Oh, I've been doing the boob-feeling too and starting the feeding on the fuller side.


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tips--you're right...it's not worth it to let DS latch on however he can get it--although at 4 a.m. it sometimes seems like it just might be! I will try the pinky thing--the tickle doesn't work for my DS, either. Best of luck to all!!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello all May mamas!!! I cant believe were holding our little babies in our arms now!
Things are going very well with dd... I am just so in love with her







:
She is very easy and a great sleeper. She usually feeds every 4 hours at night and more often during the day. Her latch on the left side is great but the right is harder for her to get on (nipple might be smaller







).
She is 8 days old today and with each day going by so fast I'm a little sad. Some reason saying shes more then a week old is sad to me... I want her to stay this small for a while. Seeing my 3 1/2yr old ds with her just is too cute but it makes me realize how fast it does go by.
So how is everyone feeling??? My recovery has been great. I didnt tear or rip during delivery so the healing process has been great. Dh has taken all last week off and most of this week so I've just been able to lay around with the new one while he takes care of ds.
Life is just great! As a proud mommy I had to include pictures of dd... sorry couldnt help myself









http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...f1/Ashlyn6.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...f1/Ashlyn7.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...f1/Ashlyn8.jpg


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

subbing...i am an april mama technically, but i belong here!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi fellow May Mamas














My DD Cecilia aka Ceci was born on 5/5/07! I look forward to chatting with you all over here!!


----------



## QuiteLikeRain (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm here (saw your post in our DDC)









Bf'ing is going great, and I'm SO thankful. Bf'ing my [now] toddler early on was horrendous and I was so scared I was going to suffer like that again, but this little guy is giving me no problems at all! Minimal soreness, yay!

For now I usually only use one breast per feeding, just to ensure he gets the hindmilk. After burping he usually falls asleep, but if he needs more I try to offer the same breast, and then offer the other at the next real feeding. Seems to be working just fine.

He likes to cluster feed in the late evenings and then [generally] sleeps for 4+ hours at night (last night it was 7 hours!!! YAY!). I swear I must be the most well-rested mama with a newborn in the land!!!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuiteLikeRain* 
I'm here (saw your post in our DDC)









Bf'ing is going great, and I'm SO thankful. Bf'ing my [now] toddler early on was horrendous and I was so scared I was going to suffer like that again, but this little guy is giving me no problems at all! Minimal soreness, yay!

For now I usually only use one breast per feeding, just to ensure he gets the hindmilk. After burping he usually falls asleep, but if he needs more I try to offer the same breast, and then offer the other at the next real feeding. Seems to be working just fine.

He likes to cluster feed in the late evenings and then [generally] sleeps for 4+ hours at night (last night it was 7 hours!!! YAY!). I swear I must be the most well-rested mama with a newborn in the land!!!

7 hrs







You lucky Mama














Ceci sleeps 3-4 hrs at a time at night!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm here too! Though technically I'm an April mama, I was supposed to be a May mama!

BFing is going great after some initial soreness. I usually offer only one side per feeding. Also, for night nursing I am sleeping with a nightlight so I can see how he's latching and he doesn't start to panic and cry when he can't latch on properly in the dark.

I'm super jealous of you mamas getting 3 or 4 (or 7!) hours of sleep at a stretch. DS has no mercy on me. Since he was born he's been up every hours mostly and then he wakes up completely for an hour or two at around 4am. We are actively trying to change this after an absolutely horrific night during which i got NO sleep at all, save for 2 hours at the beginning and 2 hours in the morning thanks to my mom and gran who came to my rescue and took DD (2 years old) and DS away to let me sleep. We've kept him up from 7pm to 10pm the past 2 nights and his sleep has greatly improved (meaning, I got one 3 hour stretch out of him and a couple 2's).

I feel really bad keeping him up though. The first night he did really well and didn't cry, but last night he cried for about 2 hours because he was so tired. It feels like the least AP thing I've ever done, but I also feel desperate and frustrated and if I don't keep him up he'll keep me up and then I can't handle my toddler during the day.

Sigh!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Ugh, I'm lucky if DS sleeps more than 2.5 hours at a time at night - the night before last he was nursing every 2 hours, so I got several 1.5 hr ish naps thruout the night. WOOHOO!







There were many nights the first 2 weeks where I got only 3 -4 hours of very interrupted sleep over a 10 hr span.







: Luckily I've been able to get naps most days, but not since last Wed. now. OK, whining off.









I've decided to go back to one-sided feedings ...


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i was a member of the may ddc (due 5/15), but dd was born 4/24, exactly 3 weeks to the day early!! i knew she would be early (had a feeling), and I KNOW my date of conception was 100% right









dd had a tongue tie and it was clipped by my mw the day after her birth. we had bf'ing problems... my heavy breasts fell out of dd mouth because she did not have a strong latch, she was early, and a lazy eater, i was new at this and had no idea how to fix things







. thanks to my mw, who "held my hand", and my boob







for the first 2 weeks, we are now bfing champs. i seriously was able to call my mw at 2 in the am, and she would come to me, or i would go to her (we live 5 min. from eachother), and she would take my boob and get dd to latch when i couldn't. i don't know what i would've done if i didn't have that support.

now that nursing is like second nature to us, dd can't get enough of it. she is sleeping for 3-4 hours at night, then wakes up for a meal, but during the day she's seemingly always latched on. it's fine, i love it, and feed from both sides at each feeding, changing her/playing with her before switching sides. she still gets a little lazy and falls asleep, then wakes up and wants to keep nursing, or she just wants to nurse for comfort (she won't pull milk down).

she likes to be held or nursed whenever she's not sleeping (most of the day), and i am tired a lot, but loving motherhood







, and getting naps in when i can. i look at her and still can't believe i had a hand in making such a perfect little baby. i wanna go for another baby already!!! realistically, that wont happen for a few years from now, and that's a good thing


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I guess we are members still of May since Maggie was born May 2nd. She is a sweetheart and a mellow baby. Unfortunately my recovery from the c-section was marred with a uterine infection and now Maggie has acid reflux. She has been miserable since Sunday night. I am not sure if its luck or not since my 4 boys had acid reflux from moderate to severe so we knew right away what was going on with her. She is now on zantact twice a day.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liss_420* 
dd had a tongue tie and it was clipped by my mw the day after her birth. we had bf'ing problems... my heavy breasts fell out of dd mouth because she did not have a strong latch, she was early, and a lazy eater, i was new at this and had no idea how to fix things







. thanks to my mw, who "held my hand", and my boob







for the first 2 weeks, we are now bfing champs. i seriously was able to call my mw at 2 in the am, and she would come to me, or i would go to her (we live 5 min. from eachother), and she would take my boob and get dd to latch when i couldn't. i don't know what i would've done if i didn't have that support.


What an awesome mw. So glad you got the help you needed.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I"m signing in here









Callum was born at 38 weeks on May 2nd ( seems like the full moon got a bunch of us )

he was a little guy but is putting on the pounds fast, at 2 weeks old he is a pound over his birth weight

he's kind of a crabby fellow if you put him down and something has happened to my back so I can't use the pouches and ring slings I bought so I"m kind of not getting anything done around here right now but oh well


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey ladies!
So glad we started this thread- I can keep up with one thread at least









Akasha and I are doing great- she nurses very well. At 2 weeks, she has already gained almost 2 pounds! I also feed on 1 side at a time. We are sleeping wonderfully too... she gets up to feed 2-3x a night and it takes a couple hours of cluster feedings before we really settle in for the night, but other than that, we are averaging I would say about 8-9 hours of sleep a night. Thank goodness for the family bed! My heart goes out to you Mamas not getting enough sleep.

We've had a lot of support and I have healed up completely from my little tear. The body is amazing! I feel ready to get back to some kind of routine. I've been taking little small outings these last couple of days to parks... and we've been walking. I am ready for my self-imposed house arrest to be over, but honestly as a 1st time Mama, I feel so vunerable taking her out and about- any tips or suggestions? Using a pouch helps with her of course, but still everything just feels so akward.

How's diapering going?? I have fallen in love with those G-Diapers.. they rock.. you can just flush the liners down the toliet- it's the coolest thing really







I still want to try to EC at least some but it seems so hard with these constant bf poops.. I mean she poops almost everytime she's fed, and not all at once so catching it would be difficult. I am just working on learning her cues.

OK sorry for the novel- I guess I really needed to talk. Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm here too! I've been lurking in here a bit, but hae been mostly sticking to my Tribe and keeping tabs on the May DDC a bit too in my "spare" time (which is sparse!!).

BFing is going well now. We have our issues, but nothing too bad. We're having similar altching issues to some of you. DD will latch properly MOST of the time, but she gets lazy sometimes and basically just lays there letting the milk drip into her mouth. It's somewhat cute, and not painful since she's not sucking, but just a bit strange I guess! Not sure what to do to correct it, or wether or not I should even bother. Any advice? We're also in the one-sided feeding club, but if we diaper after feeding and she's still hungry then I'll offer the other side.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Kristen I have no words of wisdom for the latch. Let me know if you figure it out. Maggie does the same thing. Not all the time but about half the time she just prefer the milk to squirt in her milk. What has helped some what is for dh to take her for a little bit and then she is more then ready to latch on and nurse. Of course dh works so he is not always here so then I try to play with her. Most of the time she is up for it.


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Good Morning Mamas









Hope you all had a semi goodnight sleep!

We are also in the one side feeding club and also Ceci clicks when she nurses, I have tried numerous things but nothing helps, what is going on? What should I do? I have never had a clicker before...LOL!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

im here now!
Nathaniel David was born May 20,2007
I got my pattern all set now so everyone in my family has a birth date match!

nate is doing wonderfully nursing. he seems to really be enjoying it and has a great latch. My milk came in sometime last night so now I look like dolly parton (at least from shoulder to hip)







his poopy is finally switching over to that breastfed baby poop. thank goodness its so much easier to clean!

he isnt sleeping much at night but he has a good stretch early morning. then again hes barely 3 days old at this point

his collar bone seems to be healing well. he doesnt seem all that bothered by it unless we are changing his clothes

we have Nathaniel in prefolds and wool and I love it. he seems happy in them as well. so soft!
Sammy (2.5) is amazed with nathaniel and doing well with him. he did freak out at the thought that maybe Nate took his bed. we had just put nate in the bassinet and sammy asked where he was. we told him that Nathaniel was sleeping. Sammy flew into the bedroom to make sure Nate hadnt taken "his"bed that he never sleeps in anyway mind you









those of you having a tough time with your latch take the baby off everytime the latch gets messed up and relatch. it will work. any bad habits you esblish now will kick you later.
Im so proud of all of us!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
Good Morning Mamas









Hope you all had a semi goodnight sleep!

We are also in the one side feeding club and also Ceci clicks when she nurses, I have tried numerous things but nothing helps, what is going on? What should I do? I have never had a clicker before...LOL!

sometimes babies click when they have a a really high pallet. you can have your ped look at it.
more common though is that you produce a whole lot of milk and babe is having a hard time handling it.
Do you have alot of milk? does it let down fast? does the clicking happen after the letdown or before? if the baby lets go when your letting down do you spray milk? does the baby ever gag or sputter at the breast?

check out these links maybe they will help.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...n-nursing.html
hope this helps


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, I've got a clicker and have an active let down - he stops after the flow lessens, a few minutes into the feeding. DD clicked, too.

Poor guy had a HUGE vomit (spewed a foot, I had him in the carseat, so the cover and his clothes and burp clothes, etc are all in the wash). He does this every 3 days or so, but this was probably the most volume buy far, had to be several ounces. Funny thing is, he's been hanging out alert and quiet for almost a half hour while I cleaned all the stuff up and jumped on here to further settle my nerves ... been teary a bit since yesterday afternoon ... *sigh*


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

HUGS those hormones are something else. I was so hoping my hormone over load would go away once I gave birth.

I am so glad he only does it once every 3 days of vomiting. Maggie got her carseat yesterday too. It was so fun to clean up.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello ladies!! I just cant get over that our babes are finally in our arms... It seems like it went fast but took forever to get here.
I've been feeling really sad about Ashlyn getting older.. with each day flying by I know she'll be up and walking before I know it. She is 9 days today and my heart just aches that its going so fast. I had a lady ask me how old she was and it made my eyes water!! I want her to stay this little for a while!
I feel truly blessed that she is such a good baby.. eats, sleeps, and poops!

How is everyone doing with older children?? My ds is really good with her but I see some 'non listening' going on to get some attention... typical guy with selective hearing these days. My dh has been home all last week but has gone back to work and I'm just pooped! It takes a lot of work to have two and get anything done.. and shopping is really hard! We had to get a few grocery's today and it was a little overwhelming.

I'm also curious to see how everyones dh's are dealing with the new little one... I am completely a baby hog over here so hes lucky to even hold her at this point. The best part is that he's on big brother patrol and catering to me.. he is really good with getting me what I need and occupying ds. I feel a little spoiled @ night time when I can just ask for a glass of water and he'll get it or more diaper wipes... hope it doesn't end soon.

Well thats all on my side of things... I'm just enjoying our new little joy!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Here I am! My new little girl arrived on May 10 (still have yet to post my birth story--I had the whole thing typed the other day not realizing the battery was about dead on my lap top and I lost the whole damn thing







: ). I was so worried about breastfeeding because my first daughter and I were so unsuccessful at it (lack of support, ignorance, and bad advice) but it is going wonderfully this time! I had a serious case of sore nips due to improper latch but we seem to have corrected that and my nipples are finally healing. I am so happy--and I'm sure Avery has no complaints either!







We are feeding one boob per feeding, I don't think she can fit anymore in her belly after 1.

She had her first pediatrician appointment last Friday (I love our new ped--he is very pro-BFing, organic foods, and doesn't care if I don't want to vax) and he was pleasantly surprised with how well she is doing. She gained close to a pound over what she left the hospital at. He was very interested in the fact that I had an unmedicated, completely natural waterbirth, and thinks that the way she entered the world has alot to do with how well she is doing (I wish all doctors were as cool as this guy).

At night she sleeps 4 hours, gets up to eat, and then goes back to sleep for another 4 hours. Thing is, this is usually between the hours of 3am and noon. Oh well, at least I'm getting some sleep. I feel pretty well rested for having a newborn.

My other dd is dealing with the new sibling just fine. She tries really hard to be helpful (well, as helpful as a 4 year-old can be), and hasn't really given me a hard time about anything. I wanted to freak out the other day though when her being helpful didn't actually help anything. I was giving the baby a spongebath in the bathroom and realized that I forgot to bring a diaper in there with me. So I asked Zoe to go get a diaper from our bedroom upstairs, and she brought me down the diaper pail instead. I sent her back upstairs, and then she brought me some wipes. Ok, close. She goes back upstairs, finally grabs a diaper, but by the time she comes back down with it, Avery has peed all over me.







It is funny now but I was pissed initially.

Ahh...I love babymooning!


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

We are here!

Shalom is nursing great, and is cuter every day, but boy are her nights confused with days. We are really struggling with that. Family bed makes it worse because I don't want to wake DS, but DD won;t stay asleep unless in my arms, and there isn't much room. Hopefully when shes a week or 2 older she'll go in the sidecar better.

I just got acupuncture for my back today and it was awesome!!! My back was sooooo bad, I couldn't sleep or lie down or anything. My friend Gina came to my house w/her table and fixed everything. I couldn't be more pleased!









I am glad to still have you mamas around... awww...







I love you guys!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

dh is such a help here. he babies me, cooks and cleans and takes care of the older 3. he does get to hold muffin while I do school work or nap and honestly loves every chance he gets.

pepperdove. we are in the same boat here. Nathaniel sleeps well from 9am-2pm. sammy sleeps in his bed which is sidecar to ours but climbs in if he wakes. it's not too crowded but I want to sleep on my belly, just a little!

anyone here know about jaundice?
Nate is pretty orange. he is nursing well. pooping 5-10 a day and wetting as much. he has some VERY alert times and isnt overly sleepy,but his urine is dark. I dont remember this with the other 3. then again this is the first one that I have clothed from the get go (at least since getting home) so maybe I never noticed it?

one more questions for those of you with uncirc'd boys. I just wipe it right I dont need to "do" anything else do I?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

*DH* is great with occupying DD and doing a lot of the basic house stuff - cooking, dishes, laundry. He does resent the fact that DS is such a boob man that he can do little to comfort Nicholas. He's had some success with the 5 S's (Happiest Baby), thankfully. *DD* ignores DS a lot, but does occasionally show interest in helping out. She also has told me "MOm, can you put the baby down?" or "Mom, can you stop looking at the baby?"














She's already a bit better at acting out for attention, we'll see how that goes ...

As for *DS's penis* I just leave it alone, other than making sure there's no poo hiding better it and his scrotom.







I am very afriad to handle it much in fear that I"ll accidentally do some retracting - I just kinda look at it and think "So, that's what an uncirc'd penis looks like."


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

re sleeping - Last night I was at my wits end... again. DD seems to like to get up for teh day at 5am. Now, in a few weeks this won't be a problem, but right now DH is working evenings and we've all taken on his shedule to some extent, just so we have more time together. So DD was up screaming at 5am.... well 4:30, and by 6am I was just frustrated. She wanted to be up, I wanted her to sleep, I was in tears, she was in tears.... DH got up and rocked with her in the kitchen until 8am so I could get some sleep.







Thank goodness for DHs! (He had already rocked her to sleep at midnight after I tried for over an hour to settle her so I could get some rest.)

I'm glad I just have one kid to contend with right now... Kudos to you mamas that have more than one!

I don't know a lot about jaundice, but sounds like you might want to have your babe checked out, kittn. The dark urine is a bit of a red flag, it should be clear if you are breastfeeding from what I understand (and am experiencing here). Keep feeding and keep him hydrated and it should pass, but if he's turning orange/yellow and especially if it's getting worse you might want to have his levels checked. Just my opinion of course


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
dh is such a help here. he babies me, cooks and cleans and takes care of the older 3. he does get to hold muffin while I do school work or nap and honestly loves every chance he gets.

pepperdove. we are in the same boat here. Nathaniel sleeps well from 9am-2pm. sammy sleeps in his bed which is sidecar to ours but climbs in if he wakes. it's not too crowded but I want to sleep on my belly, just a little!

anyone here know about jaundice?
Nate is pretty orange. he is nursing well. pooping 5-10 a day and wetting as much. he has some VERY alert times and isnt overly sleepy,but his urine is dark. I dont remember this with the other 3. then again this is the first one that I have clothed from the get go (at least since getting home) so maybe I never noticed it?

one more questions for those of you with uncirc'd boys. I just wipe it right I dont need to "do" anything else do I?

How many days old is he? Jaundice levels generally peak around day 5 or 6 then slowly drop. Callum is three weeks and still yellowish.

Normally you don't need treatment if the baby is eating every 2-3 hours (waking on their own if you need to wake I would go see a doctor) and pooping at least 3 times in a 24 hour period (a good amount of poop not a skid mark) and has at least 6 really wet diapers

But like kristen said the dark urine is concerning, it really should be clear

as for cleaning you don't need to do anything to it just wipe the outside


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

maybe there was something with the weather last night??? because Callum didn't sleep very much, and it was kind of muggy out and dh was snoring so baby and I moved to the couch







where the baby swing is and gave that a try at about 2am, of course that lasted about 10 minutes before he was pissed and wanted to lay on my chest again.

hey at least they are cute


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

jaundice - my midwife suggested getting Emeth into the sun each day to help with jaundice, as well as breastfeeding. but I agree with everyone else who said that the dark urine sounds like it might need to be checked out.

Is anyone else a new mom to a boy after having a girl? I'm finding keeping ds clean down there a lot harder than dd! the crevices are a lot deeper and everything down there is so wiggly!







Just when I thought I was doing a good job I discovered that he was getting all goopy and raw where his legs attach to his groin area and under his penis too. I didn't think about having to wipe underneath it (though now I think how silly that is that I didn't think of that before!).


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 

Is anyone else a new mom to a boy after having a girl? I'm finding keeping ds clean down there a lot harder than dd! the crevices are a lot deeper and everything down there is so wiggly!







Just when I thought I was doing a good job I discovered that he was getting all goopy and raw where his legs attach to his groin area and under his penis too. I didn't think about having to wipe underneath it (though now I think how silly that is that I didn't think of that before!).

funny that you say this because when I had my dd (baby #4) my midwife said girls are easier to clean but I don't think so and dh agrees

I guess its what your used to







you'll adapt and he'll be no worse for wear


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Is anyone else a new mom to a boy after having a girl? I'm finding keeping ds clean down there a lot harder than dd! the crevices are a lot deeper and everything down there is so wiggly!







Just when I thought I was doing a good job I discovered that he was getting all goopy and raw where his legs attach to his groin area and under his penis too. I didn't think about having to wipe underneath it (though now I think how silly that is that I didn't think of that before!).









I'm with pp - I think DD was harder - getting the poo our of between her labia - those TINY crevices were worse.







What makes DD difficult is his peeing in fountains every other day - I'm not diligent enough with covering his penis druing diaper changes.







Oh and you know where we found some foul smelling white ick - under his armpits! EWWW!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
How many days old is he? Jaundice levels generally peak around day 5 or 6 then slowly drop. Callum is three weeks and still yellowish.

Normally you don't need treatment if the baby is eating every 2-3 hours (waking on their own if you need to wake I would go see a doctor) and pooping at least 3 times in a 24 hour period (a good amount of poop not a skid mark) and has at least 6 really wet diapers

But like kristen said the dark urine is concerning, it really should be clear

as for cleaning you don't need to do anything to it just wipe the outside

4 days old today. hes soaking 7-8 cloth diapers and pooping lots today we've had 9 poops. he has one decent stretch of maybe 3-4 hrs and is nursing every 1.5 otherwise. lots of swallowing and I can feel the let down (i have an enourmous amount of milk)
which is why I cant figure this one out. why the heck its so dark. he has an apt tomorrow at 10 ill let you guys know

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
jaundice - my midwife suggested getting Emeth into the sun each day to help with jaundice, as well as breastfeeding. but I agree with everyone else who said that the dark urine sounds like it might need to be checked out.

we have been taking him outside for walks and such and we nurse alot in my sunny window. i hope its helping


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm joining in! DD was born the 4th, time's gone fast! Nursing is going well, but she nurses almost constantly.
I am having a hard time juggling house work, my toddler, and the baby. Any tips?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
What makes DS difficult is his peeing in fountains every other day - I'm not diligent enough with covering his penis druing diaper changes.









Oh, that's not limited to boys! DD might have a less projectile fountain , but she still catches me off gaurd and pees a HUGE puddle sometimes when I'm trying to change her diaper and the "fountain" is still an inch or two high before the puddle starts if she's laying just right.









And having diapered mostly boys before DD is harder to keep clean, I agree, those TINY crevices are tough. But, again, like someone mentioned, it's what I'm used to... we'll get there!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
funny that you say this because when I had my dd (baby #4) my midwife said girls are easier to clean but I don't think so and dh agrees

I guess its what your used to







you'll adapt and he'll be no worse for wear









: same in our house after having 4 boys.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
I am having a hard time juggling house work, my toddler, and the baby. Any tips?

















:


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey y'all!! This thread is huge already - so much in here! My daughter clicked when nursing, turned out to go away after several weeks, couldn't figure out anything that was causing it or anything. My son squeaks when nursing, he's three weeks and is already squeaking less. He squeaks more during letdown so it's tough to deal with the onslaught of milk I guess. I think I have stronger letdown with him - today I saw one boob squirt for like 30 seconds while he was nursing on the other one. That never happened with my daughter.

We are ECing so we have him without a diaper quite a bit (not that you have to if you do EC, but it's just what we're doing right now). Last night there was a puddle of pee by his SHOULDER when he had been lying on his back in bed. ROFL At least once a day I have a comedic boy-peeing-all-over-something experience. The other night he peed on my sandwich!

My daughter is dealing with everything fine. She loves him. She wants to talk to him while he's sleeping and doesn't really understand that if she's quiet for one minute while I put him down so he stays asleep then I can really play with her, but is starting to understand I think. I feel bad for how unavailable I've been to her the last 2-3 months. When I put Henry down to sleep and I can play with her or get stuff done it's so amazing, I didn't realize how hard it was towards the end of my pregnancy. Tonight after dinner Henry was sleeping and my husband and daughter were putting together a bird house, so I went outside and did some gardening and cut a bunch of lilacs for a pitcher. Even though I had a headache it felt so awesome to be able to move so well!

I'm under my pre-pregnancy weight by a little bit already, which is awesome, but I was way heavier than I'd ever been before so it's not that surprising. I like tandem nursing because I can just about feel the calories being sucked out of me by my daughter. LOL I'm looking forward to warmer weather and being able to walk tons and just be out and active and keep losing weight.

I'm 3 weeks post partum and still bleeding a bit. I had a day or two with no bleeding around 8-10 days, but then it started again. It seems to be tapering off again though, so that's good. I think if I took it really easy I wouldn't bleed but I'd rather bleed a tiny bit and do what I feel like doing so that's what I'm doing!

I had a UC and I tore and didn't get stitches or anything. It has healed open, so it'll be interesting to see what happens with it, how it feels during sex, etc. It doesn't hurt at all and I'm much more careful about wiping front to back now since my opening is closer to my rectum now.

My mom and dad get here Sunday. I'm SO excited!

If you can afford it and find someone, I HIGHLY recommend getting someone to come help with housework and/or playing with the toddler. It's a pain finding someone you feel comfortable with, but once you do it's SO worth it. I spend $40/month on a housekeeper - she comes every two weeks for about and hour and a half. She mops and scrubs and cleans the toilets and various other stuff. Not ever having to mop or clean toilets is worth the $$ to me!







My mom and MIL started the housekeeper thing as a gift when my daughter was born and I've kept it up. My husband and I both work at home so our house gets REALLY lived in, and I figure if we had an office we might have it cleaned so this makes sense.

I better go get some sleep. I'm wasting both-kids-sleeping time. Of course when both kids aren't sleeping, I'm not able to get on the computer so oh well!


----------



## sylvi76 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just came home with my baby, and it's so interesting to read this thread with all the info about the other littles out there. DD nurses good, but I am so sore, and thought it was normal but now I am wondering if maybe it is her latch? Hmmm. She sleeps for 2-3 hours at night so far. Sometimes next to me, sometimes in the co-sleeper. Has SO MUCH HAIR and that leads me to this.....

Did they give you one of those little rubber brushes to wash the babies hair? Do you need yours?

You know the type they give you in the hospital? like a little square brush with soft rubber bristles? DD was born 2 days ago with VERY thick hair, and I forgot to bring mine home with me. She still has vernix in her hair and I need one of those little brushes. I have no idea where to buy one. Does anyone have one they aren't using?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Oh, that's not limited to boys! DD might have a less projectile fountain , but she still catches me off gaurd and pees a HUGE puddle sometimes when I'm trying to change her diaper and the "fountain" is still an inch or two high before the puddle starts if she's laying just right.









DD did this, too - finally someone elses speaks of such a possibility - people seem skeptical when I tell them she sprayed little fountains.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

well we did go to the dr today. they ran the billi levels but he seems to be getting less yellow as of today. his pee has lightened up alot but is still kind of yellowish. Dr is also running his kidney function enzymes? i think that is what he said. Ill know more tomorrow but the Dr wasnt worried at all so honestly neither am I

we left the hospital at 7lbs 3 oz on Tuesday. He is now 7lbs 9oz. only 1 oz away from his birthweight and 5 days old!

I didnt get the dipes in the dryer in time last night (or rather I didnt remind hubby in time) so I ran out of dipes for a few hours. ooops. naked baby wrapped in a blanket. I had one sposie that we got in the mail and I used that for the dr apt. LOL. i desperatly need to buy some more NB covers for nate. hes so little the wool fits him great but its really hot here today and I just want to make sure we have options. I also have a ton of pink dipes that are larger sizes that I think I may try to dye a darker color. not that I actually subscribe to that whole gender role thing.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
well we did go to the dr today. they ran the billi levels but he seems to be getting less yellow as of today. his pee has lightened up alot but is still kind of yellowish. Dr is also running his kidney function enzymes? i think that is what he said. Ill know more tomorrow but the Dr wasnt worried at all so honestly neither am I

we left the hospital at 7lbs 3 oz on Tuesday. He is now 7lbs 9oz. only 1 oz away from his birthweight and 5 days old!

I didnt get the dipes in the dryer in time last night (or rather I didnt remind hubby in time) so I ran out of dipes for a few hours. ooops. naked baby wrapped in a blanket. I had one sposie that we got in the mail and I used that for the dr apt. LOL. i desperatly need to buy some more NB covers for nate. hes so little the wool fits him great but its really hot here today and I just want to make sure we have options. I also have a ton of pink dipes that are larger sizes that I think I may try to dye a darker color. not that I actually subscribe to that whole gender role thing.

I'm glad the dr wasn't concerned but is looking into it, i"m sure there is nothing wrong but its one of those things to check into

as for the diapers I only have 18 fitted and 6 homemade aios then a dozen prefolds,







but I really don't like the prefolds I'm kinda too chicken to use them and Callum seems to go through like 18 diapers a day so I have to wash every morning so I don't run out not to mention the nb diapers combined with my dd's diapers if I don't wash daily I need to do two loads of diapers which takes forever I haven't run out yet, but its been close a couple times


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Both my kids got runny noses yesterday. I am so not freaked out about a three week old with a runny nose! LOL I guess that's how it is when it's not your first kid. Delia's nose is dripping almost constantly, but Henry's just when he sneezes. He's doing really well, just a little more needy than usual.









How's everyone else? Having a baby is so much more fun than being pregnant!!


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

Ugh I'm just busy being so scared about how I am going to manage when my DH goes back to work! How on earth do I take care of my DS and my new litle DD at the same time? DS was a handful alone! Oh well, I'll figure it out, I guess. Baby Bjorn to the rescue, or something.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
I'm glad the dr wasn't concerned but is looking into it, i"m sure there is nothing wrong but its one of those things to check into

as for the diapers I only have 18 fitted and 6 homemade aios then a dozen prefolds,







but I really don't like the prefolds I'm kinda too chicken to use them and Callum seems to go through like 18 diapers a day so I have to wash every morning so I don't run out not to mention the nb diapers combined with my dd's diapers if I don't wash daily I need to do two loads of diapers which takes forever I haven't run out yet, but its been close a couple times

the prefolds are working great here so far. i have 30 prefolds but im still trying to get the routine down I have a ton of small fitteds but hes just too little for them still so its going to be a while. I had gotten a huge lot on diaperswappers and there are all sorts of sizes from NB-Xlarge! over 100 items and I only paid 175$

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Both my kids got runny noses yesterday. I am so not freaked out about a three week old with a runny nose! LOL I guess that's how it is when it's not your first kid. Delia's nose is dripping almost constantly, but Henry's just when he sneezes. He's doing really well, just a little more needy than usual.









How's everyone else? Having a baby is so much more fun than being pregnant!!

I agree I much rather have the baby than be pregnant! my toddler ran a fever yesterday. which doesnt necessarily mean he is sick. sometimes he just gets a fever it lasts less then 2 -4 hours and then hes fine. can allergies to foods cause fevers? since sammy is still nursing if he is sick I can assume that Nataniel will get it. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
Ugh I'm just busy being so scared about how I am going to manage when my DH goes back to work! How on earth do I take care of my DS and my new litle DD at the same time? DS was a handful alone! Oh well, I'll figure it out, I guess. Baby Bjorn to the rescue, or something.

wear the baby it will make things sooo much easier! pick your battles and if you can find something DS hasnt played with in a long time and break that out for the first few days its just the three of you. you will be great!

those of you tandem nursing how is that going?
sammy is being really great about it. he usually will wait until the baby is done. sometimes I dont even ask him to and I just nurse them both at the same time. In fact 5 minutes after Nathaniel was born I ha them both latched on and nursing. WOOHOO im enjoying the tandem nursing and honestly Im proud of me!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

hey everyone, i just wanted to sub and post a few words while i got a chance...raven's sleeping on her grandma right now. she's only three days old so i don't have a lot to say about the things ya'll are talking about cause she's not hit some of those milestones yet, but i can't believe how tiny she is. all of her newborn size clothes are swimming on her, and the 3-6 month clothes i'd carefully washed and hung are useless







! my mom had to go out and get her a preemie size hat cause all the nb ones were way too big. really, though, i'm not complaining!









well congrats to everyone and i'm glad it looks like we're all making out pretty well, overall!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

whoops, missed the sub button


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Time flies when your having fun. I was so freaked out by being a mom, and scared the whole 9 months, and it's been great since he's been here! He still sleeps so well though the night, I am seriously lucky. Or, maybe he KNOWS that his momma needs her sleep? I LOVE co-sleeping! I couldn't survive without it!

We've had a couple outings since he's been born, and he is so aware of the world around him. It's so much fun to watch his eyes discover things.

Breastfeeding is still going great. I seriously lucked out with this kid! He's the best!

Amy- cute pics! I got that co-sleeper too, and I used it for about 5 mins!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Both my kids got runny noses yesterday. I am so not freaked out about a three week old with a runny nose! LOL I guess that's how it is when it's not your first kid. Delia's nose is dripping almost constantly, but Henry's just when he sneezes. He's doing really well, just a little more needy than usual.









How's everyone else? Having a baby is so much more fun than being pregnant!!

Lauren had a runny nose the day I came home from the hospital it was gross and Of course she was constantly wanting to love Callum, and he did get a bit of a snotty nose but really he was fine just sounded a bit noisier while nursing

and yes I think its so much more fun ot have the baby


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

hi everyone! i've lurked here the past few days & was so glad to see a thread started for us! i've been missing you all!! i didn't have time to read all 3 pages but i'll just chime in with what's going on with me....

ezra is doing great! he is nursing like crazy & get this....he weighed 9# 11oz at birth, 9# 7 oz when the mw visited at 72 hrs & 10# 8oz when i took him to the doc when he was 6 days old. is that even possible to gain over a pound in 3 days? i'm wondering if the scales are titrated differently or if the mw's "stork scale" was a little light. (did he weigh more than 9#11oz at birth?)

he had a lazy latch to begin with, as well, and my nips were sooooo sore! i didn't have this issue with the girls so it took me off me guard but we're doing better. i've been working on getting him to open his mouth WIDE before latching on & i'll make him re-latch if he lets it slip out & tries to quick suck it back in...ouchie!

was someone talking about how much easier it is to clean boys than girls? well...i agree! no cracks & crevices & no worrying about wiping a certain direction. i'm still getting used to the fountain, though. he's already hit me a few times & peed all over our bed early this morning.

ez & i ran a few errands the other day & i was so proud of myself with the sling. i was able to carry him _and_ nurse him while shopping. he is so mellow! (the girls never liked the maya when newborns....only when they were a little older).

glad to find you all again!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

yay! rowan is just barely a day old and things are going fine so far. he is pretty easygoing so far. i can't wait for my milk to come in. other than that we're just all getting used to each other. noah (5.5) is absolutely in love with rowan. he cannot get enough of him. lilah (2.5) is less sure, but still interested. she has announced that she is NOT sharing any of her toys with him however.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok ladies, anyone got any suggestions about what to do about the screaming?? last night was the worst... I tried to go to bed at 9pm, figured that since she was sleeping I would take advantage and catch a few hours before she woke up again. So, I tried to move her from the swing where I had put her to be able to get a bite to eat, to the bed and she woke. She then proceeded to nurse and shriek in alternation for FOUR hours. Nothing seemed to calm her except having my boob in her mouth and frankly after four hours my nipples hurt! (Heck, they hurt after the first two!)

Help!!


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

My only suggestion for the screaming episode the may occur again is to alternate burping positions like face-down on thigh and burp, sitting up and burp, etc., and put her back on the boob in between. My new babe gets squealy on the boob sometimes and I assume it's gas, so I burp him and put him back on. That usually does the trick. GOOD LUCK!

HI May '07 Mamas!!! Odin was born on May 4.
He is a nursing champ, sleeps 2 1/2 to 3 hours around the clock, has no allergies or eczema (like DS#1), but does have a "milk" rash on his face - that's what people have been calling it, but my experienced-mom friend said it's from my hormones and will go away on its own. HE'S WONDERFUL!!!!
HOWEVER, my toddler and I are having trouble adjusting to the new little life in the house. I started exercising again today and hope that will help w/ the emotional ups and downs. I just want to bond w/ baby right now and have a hard time engaging w/ DS1. Where did my patience go????


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Ok ladies, anyone got any suggestions about what to do about the screaming?? last night was the worst... I tried to go to bed at 9pm, figured that since she was sleeping I would take advantage and catch a few hours before she woke up again. So, I tried to move her from the swing where I had put her to be able to get a bite to eat, to the bed and she woke. She then proceeded to nurse and shriek in alternation for FOUR hours. Nothing seemed to calm her except having my boob in her mouth and frankly after four hours my nipples hurt! (Heck, they hurt after the first two!)

Help!!

is the baby swaddled? some kids like it some dont. it may be worth a try.
i forget how old your munchkin is. nathaniel gets extra fussy if i eat chocolate but he loves it if i eat alot of garlic.weird kid! she may just have a gassy belly so wrapping her tight holding her close and rhythmic motion all are great things to try. regardless of what works this too shall pass.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Checking in! Gus is nursing really well and finally started having real poop instead of meconium poop as of last night, so that's a milestone.









As for me, I had a nightmare killer headache starting from about 24 hours after the birth. It got so bad that on Friday I actually called my OB's office and they had me come in so they could check my blood pressure and make sure things weren't going haywire. My BP was 130/90 -- which isn't all that high overall but is actually quite high for me. My highest recorded BP during the pregnancy was 120/80, just for reference, and usually it was more like 100/70. My OB said that it obviously wasn't dangerously high BP so there was no need to admit me or do anything crazy like that, but he did want me to take it easy. He prescribed me a migraine medication and told me to take it once, see if it knocked the pain out, and if not, call back and they might want me to come in and get scanned to rule out blood clot or something like that.

Well, the migraine med helped a little but not that much, but then the next day I did feel somewhat better. Today the headache seems to be on the way out, so hopefully whatever was causing the problem is clearing up. It was seriously the worst headache of my life -- I couldn't bend over or even look to the left or right without this piercing stabbing pain behind my eyes. It was horrible. I can still feel twinges of it today but it's much, much better.

Anyway, that's my little update.







Mostly I'm just glad not to be pregnant anymore! I lost 21 pounds since the birth.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? I've been watching and waiting for a May 07 thread for several days. I was even thinking of starting one.

Anyway. Just wanted to post. Baby Saphira is doing great. She is 3 weeks old today. I can almost not believe it really. She is still so tiny. And still loving the fetal position. She curls into a ball and snuggles in. Those are things that tend to get forgotten over the years. Being that my other kids ae 10, 8 and 2.5, I guess lots has happened since they were 3 weeks old, so these special moments are special everytime.









Saphira's awake times are becoming slightly longer. She loves the sling. I can put her in the moby wrap and putter around the house some. Soemtimes for a few hours at a time. This definately helps rigth now since I have so much to do around here.

Well, just wanted to join the chat.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300005.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300012.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/IMG_4258.jpg

Rebecca


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

kristen, she's quite a bit younger than your girl but raven's having inconsolable screaming fits so far every night i've had her home for about 3 hours. my mom keeps insisting it's "just gas" but i have no idea. i'm super exhausted. have you been getting any sleep yet? :yawning:


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Amy, I think some of it is gas, but not every night. My MIL says "she just can't stand herself", meaning there is nothing really wrong, she's just too tired to be awake but not tired enough to fall asleep yet and frustrated at being that way. Thankfully, MIL stepped up last night and took her from 10pm-1am and rocked and bounced her in her room so I couldn't hear and I got a few hours of sleep then. She sleeps wonderfully from 8-10am every morning as well and usually from 12-3pm. I just try to nap whenever she is sleeping (as many wise parents have advised







)


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Anyway, that's my little update.







Mostly I'm just glad not to be pregnant anymore! I lost 21 pounds since the birth.









lucky you I lost 4 pounds







and my baby alone weighed 6lbs 6oz, so I don't know what happened but lets say its going to be a long hot summer and I'll be wearing sweats and a t







:


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have some suggestions

Maybe try a bath? in the tub with you (might be a no go right now due to stitches) a nice warm bath snuggled up with mom sometimes does the trick

or swaddle and bounce, maybe on a yoga ball?

any good rythmic motion and sometimes humming or clicking your lips (I think the rythym and patterned sound helps soothe)

It will get better. Some babies just dry more than others just keep trying to snag those naps as often as you can







s
Crystal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Amy, I think some of it is gas, but not every night. My MIL says "she just can't stand herself", meaning there is nothing really wrong, she's just too tired to be awake but not tired enough to fall asleep yet and frustrated at being that way. Thankfully, MIL stepped up last night and took her from 10pm-1am and rocked and bounced her in her room so I couldn't hear and I got a few hours of sleep then. She sleeps wonderfully from 8-10am every morning as well and usually from 12-3pm. I just try to nap whenever she is sleeping (as many wise parents have advised







)


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
Maybe try a bath? in the tub with you (might be a no go right now due to stitches) a nice warm bath snuggled up with mom sometimes does the trick

or swaddle and bounce, maybe on a yoga ball?

Tried the bath, doesn't do much for us.... except while we're IN the bath, she likes to float in the tub. we've even got the lavender scented bath stuff that is supposed to be soothing.

swaddle and bounce on the yoga ball works great, but as soon as you stop the crying starts and my back gets really sore after about 20 min.

we're persevering....


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

anyone else skeeeeved out by the baby belly button thing???

nathaniel's came off this morning but ewwwww, thank god my dh was changing him


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Kayleigh's belly button fell off last week.... I never did find it







:

We've had a much better night, but she's been up since 3:30. I asked DH to take her (he gets home at 3:00) and he got all mad that he had to go to bed.







: He did take her but then I couldn't sleep for being mad at him. *sigh* So at 5:30 I got up and fed her and she passed right out again. Arg!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
anyone else skeeeeved out by the baby belly button thing???

nathaniel's came off this morning but ewwwww, thank god my dh was changing him

my midwife was here for a checkup yesterday and said, "how's her belly button?" and i said, "oh it's fine" and decided to take a peek anyway, and there it was stuck to the inside of her diaper cover







...i gasped! but the midwife said it was OK, it probably just fell off so early cause we didn't bathe her. i didn't find it that gross, though, but i did flush it as soon as she left.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Mamas! Can anyone help me change my signature below?? I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Belly Buttons- Sebastian's fell off sometime last week. We couldn't find it anywhere. DH ended up finding it on the couch later on! We just threw it away.

dancebaraka- For changing your siggy, go up to "User CP" on the upper left corner. From there go to Edit Signature. HTH...

Amy- Sebastian drowns in his newborn clothes too. He is probably 7 lbs by now and they are still too big for him. The only thing that fit the first week was Gerber Newborn onsies.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

WooHoo ! Thanx LizzyQ !


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
my midwife was here for a checkup yesterday and said, "how's her belly button?" and i said, "oh it's fine" and decided to take a peek anyway, and there it was stuck to the inside of her diaper cover







...i gasped! but the midwife said it was OK, it probably just fell off so early cause we didn't bathe her. i didn't find it that gross, though, but i did flush it as soon as she left.









wow that fell off fast Callum's didn't fall off until 2 weeks? somewhere around there, and I found it in our bed :yuck


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

I accidentally pulled off DS's umbillical cord stump when I was tugging down his nightgown one night.







I held him up and it fell out of the gown and dh threw it away (after asking if that was OK







). He was about 9 or 10 days old? He's now almost 4 weeks and there's still a bit of scabbing inside ...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

how many of the unconsolable babies are first born? ezra is #3 for me & quite an angel but dd1 was impossible!? reading these posts brings back exhausting memories of bouncing on the birth ball at all hours of the night & never being able to sit down during the day. she hated the car seat & screamed until she puked & demanded constant motion in arms! everyone kept telling me it was "first time mommy" stuff but i didn't & still don't buy it....but what is it about first babies? there's some research to be done here!

ezra's umbilical cord stump fell off on day 6 & i was so relieved. it definitely skeeeeeved me out (to quote kittn







)! that night i took my first bath with him & i forgot how awesome that is. he was so alert & still....quite magical, really.

i've been able to lay him down for naps today which is quite an accomplishment. he slept for about an hour this morning while i tore around the house cleaning & doing laundry. i can't sleep when he sleeps because of my other two little munchkins so i choose to be productive.

tomorrow will be my first time alone with all 3 kids since ezra was born 10 days ago! not too shabby, eh? my husband took a few days off & then my fabulous mother came for a few & then dh had a 3 day weekend. it really worked out great. the mornings are always the hardest so i know if i can get through breakfast & cleaning up & getting everyone dressed i'll be ok.

time to go check out our DDC to see if anyone had their baby today.....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I haven't gotten ds's belly button wet since we left the hossy. It is still scabbed inside, and I was told not to bathe him until it was healed (sponge baths only). But, it's OK to bathe him now? Could someone fill me in on this? I'd love to have ds join me in the bath tub.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I haven't gotten ds's belly button wet since we left the hossy. It is still scabbed inside, and I was told not to bathe him until it was healed (sponge baths only). But, it's OK to bathe him now? Could someone fill me in on this? I'd love to have ds join me in the bath tub.

I had baths with my babies when the umbilical cord was still attached it didn't cause a problem, it got wet but went back to the same level of dryness within twelve hours never caused any problems


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
how many of the unconsolable babies are first born? ezra is #3 for me & quite an angel but dd1 was impossible!? reading these posts brings back exhausting memories of bouncing on the birth ball at all hours of the night & never being able to sit down during the day. she hated the car seat & screamed until she puked & demanded constant motion in arms! everyone kept telling me it was "first time mommy" stuff but i didn't & still don't buy it....but what is it about first babies? there's some research to be done here!

MINE!! We have figured out that if you can get her to sleep and put her down and quickly put a heavy blanket over her torso and legs that she will stay sleeping. With a light or no blanket, she's up again in about 3 minutes. Then I talked to my mom, I was the same way as a baby and still am (like heavy blankets on me to sleep) and so is my dad! I think it just takes us a little longer to figure out what works with the first baby, by the time you've had a few you start to know the "tricks" to onsoling them a little faster.

Liz, same as Crystal here. We (babe and I) had a bath together at 5 days and the cord was still attached and was fine after. It fell off around 12 days or so (after a few other showers and things too) on its own. I have a super cute picture of DD floating in the tub, she absolutely loves it. Forget those stupid baby baytubs though, that's a recipe for disaster, or at least a good screaming fit.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

hi mommas







Nursing is going well! Eric nurses on both sides...he's gonna be a big baby. I have tons of milk and he nearly empties both sides. He nurses every 3-4 hours day and night. I feel really great and have been pretty active since we got home from the hospital. We even went shopping on day 3. I needed nursing bras!







I can't believe I forgot to get some earlier.

I accidentally pulled his cord off yesterday







I think there's still some that needs to fall off. It bleeds a tiny bit every now and then. I can't wait for it to be totally healed! I love bathing babies









I'm sad that he's already 2 weeks old. I need life to slow down a little.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Ok ladies, anyone got any suggestions about what to do about the screaming?? last night was the worst... I tried to go to bed at 9pm, figured that since she was sleeping I would take advantage and catch a few hours before she woke up again. So, I tried to move her from the swing where I had put her to be able to get a bite to eat, to the bed and she woke. She then proceeded to nurse and shriek in alternation for FOUR hours. Nothing seemed to calm her except having my boob in her mouth and frankly after four hours my nipples hurt! (Heck, they hurt after the first two!)

Help!!

Is this helping a lot. Sounds like you might need to explore whether or not she has acid reflux. Here is a good site to check out. http://www.infantreflux.org/forum/default.asp


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Heidi,
I don't think it's reflux. It's a limited night-time problem and she doesn't seem uncomfortable during or after feedings, doesn't spit up or vomit (has spit up maybe 4 times in 3 weeks and it was always accompanied by a huge burp). She DOES have gas though, and if I have to cut dairy out of my diet I think I'll starve to death







: so I hope it's not that! I don't know how much gas is normal, given that this is my first, but boy can she fart!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Clay lost his cord stump at day 5 and I was thrilled to have it gone! We are doing well - thought I would join this thread now. He is 8 days old = sleeping and nusing well, not pooping so much, gaining for sure (no weigh in yet but he was 8 and a halg pounds and birth and he is bigger now for sure).

I have lost almost 25 pounds but for me that is only about half what I put on!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

So the night before last we had the most difficult night- this is after many blissfull nights in a row. It was down right exhausting and the following day my little one had dark circles under her eyes and wanted to be held all day long, although was unable to really sleep at all... I was starting to freak out and looking up all kinds of information on food allergies and anything else...

But last night we were back to our old routine... we all got a good night's rest and my baby is suddenly contented again. So what was that little episode?? Does this just happen sometimes Mamas?







Just random 24 hour periods of high needs and then back to normal... hmmm.. I am just so grateful she is happy and resting again. It's hard to see a baby so obviously exhausted but unable to relax enough to sleep...


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

hi there.

nice to know that at least some people are skeeeeved by the belly button thing.

i learned a new swaddle from dh's cousin that they use in russia. its amazing and nice and tight plus it doesnt come untucked! nathaniel loves it!!!

for all of you new nursing mommies dont forget sometimes babies will go through growth spurts and want to nurse non stop and get kind of fussy. there is one around 3 weeks

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/growth-spurt.html

http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/bf/growspu.asp
keep up the great work !


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Amy- Sebastian drowns in his newborn clothes too. He is probably 7 lbs by now and they are still too big for him. The only thing that fit the first week was Gerber Newborn onsies.

yup, she's been living in Kushies Onesies and wrapped in a receiving blanket. works just as well, and easier to change when she spits up.









wait a minute -- some of you are actually able to put your babies down?! (i'm only half-joking here). i knew i was in trouble... she does not go for being left alone whatsoever no matter how deep a sleep she's in, she almost always wakes up if i lay her in her bassinet or anywhere other than with me. thank god for slings. this is not normal? i just kind of thought it was...

so i had terrible engorgement yesterday and couldn't do anything to help it and finally sent jeff out for a breast pump. i was reluctant to do it because i didn't want to have one in the house tempting me later, but it didn't come with any bottles so we're probably good







the pump didn't even work right away and i think i was too tired and frustrated, so i went to bed and before her 3 am feeding tried pumping a little bit to get her to latch, still couldn't really, so gave up and fed her from the other side again. but this morning, finally, i repeated the same thing pumped a tiny bit to get her to latch and finally she managed to get a good portion of it emptied and the swelling behind the areola went down bigtime (though not completely yet). that was the biggest problem, the pump seemed to only be worsening the areola swelling not helping it. good thing she was hungry. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
how many of the unconsolable babies are first born? ezra is #3 for me & quite an angel but dd1 was impossible!? reading these posts brings back exhausting memories of bouncing on the birth ball at all hours of the night & never being able to sit down during the day. she hated the car seat & screamed until she puked & demanded constant motion in arms! everyone kept telling me it was "first time mommy" stuff but i didn't & still don't buy it....but what is it about first babies? there's some research to be done here!

.

I think this is quite true, but I think its based more on perception and experience

My first son was awful cried if i wasn't holding him never slept longer than an hour until he was 12 months, refused solids altogether still is a picky eater at 11 years lol but really my struggle was more with what I thought he should be doing. I assumed babies slept pretty well by 6 months (wrong) I thought you should be able to put baby down for a nap, babies at that time were supposed to eat food at 4 months I thought babies could play with toys without me sitting right there. and I really struggled with why my baby wasn't doing these things

fast forward to baby #2 he was a real passive guy nothing like number one
but #3 was a really high needs baby with acid reflux and he cried all the time and woke up every 2 hours until he was three, but for some reason I was never frustrated by it I just held the crying baby knowing that it was all I could do and that eventually it would get better (experience and lowered expectations)

People always ask how I can handle 5 kids don't I lose my mind but really its all about lowering your expectations by 4 weeks all I expect to be able to do during the day is feed everyone and change diapers (everything else is a bonus







) This prevents me from getting stressed out when the baby is having a bad day and I can't get anything done stress makes baby crying much worse


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I think it just takes us a little longer to figure out what works with the first baby, by the time you've had a few you start to know the "tricks" to onsoling them a little faster..

Very true









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Liz, same as Crystal here. We (babe and I) had a bath together at 5 days and the cord was still attached and was fine after. It fell off around 12 days or so (after a few other showers and things too) on its own. I have a super cute picture of DD floating in the tub, she absolutely loves it. Forget those stupid baby baytubs though, that's a recipe for disaster, or at least a good screaming fit.

definately







I have found after all these kids that the only time I like the baby bathtub is A) when my hot water tank was busted all kids under 2 could bathe in the baby tub and I didn't need to boil so much water








and B in the middle of a hot summer I'm not so inclined to get in a tub of warm water to bathe with the baby and I don't think newborns like ice baths


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
So the night before last we had the most difficult night- this is after many blissfull nights in a row. It was down right exhausting and the following day my little one had dark circles under her eyes and wanted to be held all day long, although was unable to really sleep at all... I was starting to freak out and looking up all kinds of information on food allergies and anything else...

But last night we were back to our old routine... we all got a good night's rest and my baby is suddenly contented again. So what was that little episode?? Does this just happen sometimes Mamas?







Just random 24 hour periods of high needs and then back to normal... hmmm.. I am just so grateful she is happy and resting again. It's hard to see a baby so obviously exhausted but unable to relax enough to sleep...









babies are very unpredictable little creatures once you think they have a pattern they switch it up I'm glad you guys are more rested now


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
yup, she's been living in Kushies Onesies and wrapped in a receiving blanket. works just as well, and easier to change when she spits up.









wait a minute -- some of you are actually able to put your babies down?! (i'm only half-joking here). i knew i was in trouble... she does not go for being left alone whatsoever no matter how deep a sleep she's in, she almost always wakes up if i lay her in her bassinet or anywhere other than with me. thank god for slings. this is not normal? i just kind of thought it was...

so i had terrible engorgement yesterday and couldn't do anything to help it and finally sent jeff out for a breast pump. i was reluctant to do it because i didn't want to have one in the house tempting me later, but it didn't come with any bottles so we're probably good







the pump didn't even work right away and i think i was too tired and frustrated, so i went to bed and before her 3 am feeding tried pumping a little bit to get her to latch, still couldn't really, so gave up and fed her from the other side again. but this morning, finally, i repeated the same thing pumped a tiny bit to get her to latch and finally she managed to get a good portion of it emptied and the swelling behind the areola went down bigtime (though not completely yet). that was the biggest problem, the pump seemed to only be worsening the areola swelling not helping it. good thing she was hungry. anyone else have this problem?

some pumps work better than others I always had the best luck with the avent pump and second best with medela

if the engorgement happens again you might want to try a hot shower before you pump it seems to help, also you can try expressing milk by hand in the shower, then you wouldn't even need the pump I think there are directions on kellymom.com


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

This thread is really gorwing!!! Amazing how good were all doing








Ashlyn is still a great baby... eats, sleeps, poops and really loves her swing.
Big brother is sitll doing so well with her only wants to hold her once in a while and lets me know when shes crying.
Her umbilical cord stump is still there... shes 15 days old today is that normal?? I havent bathed her or anything!
Today MIL is taking DS and Im doing some shopping with the babe for the first time.. need at least one more nursing bra! Hope any nursing in public goes well...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
wait a minute -- some of you are actually able to put your babies down?! (i'm only half-joking here). i knew i was in trouble... she does not go for being left alone whatsoever no matter how deep a sleep she's in, she almost always wakes up if i lay her in her bassinet or anywhere other than with me. thank god for slings. this is not normal? i just kind of thought it was...

Yeah, If I want Sebastian to wake up I will lay him down and leave for a few minutes and he wakes right up! But If I am holding him he sleeps all day (and I need him to wake up a lot too eat, my boobs tell me so







)

So... I feel like a horrible mom this morning. We were sleeping in bed and DS was getting fussy and I was tired. I tried to get him to eat and he kept refusing and kept on fussing. Well, DH came to take him from me so I could get up and pee and other morning stuff and there was a big wet spot on the bed!







: I really felt like I should have known that was why he was fussy, but I wanted more sleep and just tried to give him the boob so he'd stop fussing! Hmm.. oh well I guess. I'll know next time. I feel terrible about it though!


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

My little daughter was born on May 19th. Despite being suctioned after an emergency c-section [placental abruption] because of blood in her stomach, she's got a GREAT latch. She nurses so well. I have plenty of milk and she nurses every 2-3 hours.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
so i had terrible engorgement yesterday and couldn't do anything to help it and finally sent jeff out for a breast pump.

amy, have you tried the cabbage leaves? They really do work. remove the big vein, roll them with a rolling pin and stick them in your bra for a few hours. Sweet relief. Not more than twice in a 24 hr period though, apparently they can reduce your milk production. (which makes sense since they relieve the engorgement)


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the cabbage leave cold to start out with.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Me too, but the instructions from my midwife said the leaves could be cold or room temperature.

Oh, and I second the hot shower.... the milk just starts leaking out all on its own


 






At least for me, I hear gentle massage helps get it going.

You know, they say that engorgement can make it difficult for babe to latch on, but I find that when my boobs are really full, like if she sleeps for 4 hrs instead of 3, then she has an eaasier time latching. I wonder if that is the desperation of having gone lnoger between feedings or is it really easier for her??


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I need to get back to this belly button thing. Is it odd that my kid is almost 3 weeks old and her stump hasn't fallen off yet? I am positive dd1 was gone by the time she was 10 days old; this kid's belly button doesn't seem to be going anywhere anytime soon. Should I be concerned? I did totally forget to dab it with alcohol until about a week ago







(funny the little things you forget from kid1 to kid2).


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
I need to get back to this belly button thing. Is it odd that my kid is almost 3 weeks old and her stump hasn't fallen off yet? I am positive dd1 was gone by the time she was 10 days old; this kid's belly button doesn't seem to be going anywhere anytime soon. Should I be concerned? I did totally forget to dab it with alcohol until about a week ago







(funny the little things you forget from kid1 to kid2).

When I was in the hospital dh and I was what is up with no belly button care as none was being done on Maggie. We were told that all the studies shows that alcohol does nothing. So we left Maggie's belly button alone and hers fell off 8 days later the fastest of any of our kids.

Here is one of the studies:

One study, performed by the Hamilton Health Sciences Corporation in Ontario, Canada, and published in the Journal of Obstetric, Gynecologic and Neonatal Nursing, examined the drying time of umbilical cords treated with rubbing alcohol versus no alcohol. The study included more than 1,800 newborns. Half of the infants' cords were swabbed with rubbing alcohol and the other half were left untouched.

On the average, the untreated cords healed in eight days and the alcohol treated cords healed in 10 days. This and other studies have prompted some hospitals to change their standard procedure of umbilical cord care.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah....no alcohol on the cord. our little guy's fell off on day 6!

i have to say, as a normally small breasted woman, i don't like these jugs! they _look_ lovely (if i may say so myself







) but they are hot & uncomfortable. i feel self-conscious wearing certain tank tops & summer shirts because i'm not used to having cleavage & i feel overexposed. thankfully, though, they're big enough to balance out the fat that is very slowly going away on my stomach.....

and a question - do any of you have abdominal muscle soreness? mine actually feels like my uterus.....when i move certain ways my lower abdomen feels sore like i just worked out (which i suppose i did, giving birth!!!). i don't remember this after the girls were born. i have no other symptoms like fever or increased bleeding and it's not a constant pain. it definitely feels like an achey, overworked muscle.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
I need to get back to this belly button thing. Is it odd that my kid is almost 3 weeks old and her stump hasn't fallen off yet? I am positive dd1 was gone by the time she was 10 days old; this kid's belly button doesn't seem to be going anywhere anytime soon. Should I be concerned? I did totally forget to dab it with alcohol until about a week ago








(funny the little things you forget from kid1 to kid2).


sammy was like that. I think it finally came off at like 20 days or something rediculous like that.
as long as it isnt red and/or oozing puss its ok I think


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

NAK

My DD's fell off the other day. I never found it! yuck. I did save my other children's. So I was a little disappointed that this one got "lost" somewhere. But it was around 10 days. I'm sure it will come off eventually.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
yeah....no alcohol on the cord. our little guy's fell off on day 6!

i have to say, as a normally small breasted woman, i don't like these jugs! they _look_ lovely (if i may say so myself







) but they are hot & uncomfortable. i feel self-conscious wearing certain tank tops & summer shirts because i'm not used to having cleavage & i feel overexposed. thankfully, though, they're big enough to balance out the fat that is very slowly going away on my stomach.....

and a question - do any of you have abdominal muscle soreness? mine actually feels like my uterus.....when i move certain ways my lower abdomen feels sore like i just worked out (which i suppose i did, giving birth!!!). i don't remember this after the girls were born. i have no other symptoms like fever or increased bleeding and it's not a constant pain. it definitely feels like an achey, overworked muscle.

im normally barely a B cup and now I am spilling out of my c bup bras UGHHHH none of my clothes fit me right now around the top. I have an overabundance of milk. thank God for nursing toddler. he helps me out big time!

my muscles are sore too. so your not alone. i think mine is tht round ligament pain maybe between my hips and center.
i also still am having pain in my hips/back/pelvis. its terrible some mornings i can hardly move


----------



## bocks_box (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi, gals! I'm just now getting caught up on this thread! Good to read updates from everyone.

How are c-section moms healing? I'm finding my healing to be going frustratingly slowly this time around-and it's doubly frustrating since I didn't plan t have a c-section again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Ok ladies, anyone got any suggestions about what to do about the screaming??

Here's what I wish I'd have known from the beginning with my first, who had a nightly 3-5 hour "witching hour" every night as a newborn.

A good wrap-style carrier. Being wrapped skin-to-skin very firmly/securely helps my babies stop fussing and go right to sleep usually, especially if you're walking around the house with them.

Not putting them down. I find with my kiddos, if they're napping in the afternoon and I put them down, they're needier for touch in the evenings and often go on crying jags. If I just consider myself a "baby couch" all day long, an either hold or sling them or let someone else hold, very rarely putting them down, we don't get that long evening crying jag.

Finally, dairy in my diet was a culprit with my first, fussiest baby. He apparently had a dairy sensitivity - once I eliminated even trace amounts of dairy/casein/etc. from my diet, his fussiness greatly diminished. Some mothers find this with other foods like gluten or soy.

Hope something there helps!

Amy
Mom to Jody (7) Jaden (4) and Sawyer (5/07)


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have also had to cut all dairy - today is vegan day 3







Anyone want to suggest super easy to make with one hand while nursing and entertaining a 5 year old vegan recipes?







Today was guac and chips, corn on the cob and black beans with lime water.

My breasts are enormous now also. Turns out not one of my bras really fits anymore. Ds was fussy yesterday and nursed all day long and by the time dh came home (9pm) he was like - wow! what happened! Turns out I grew about a cup size yesterday. All day today dh has been coming on to me


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have also had to cut all dairy - today is vegan day 3







Anyone want to suggest super easy to make with one hand while nursing and entertaining a 5 year old vegan recipes?







Today was guac and chips, corn on the cob and black beans with lime water.

All day today dh has been coming on to me









Easy vegan dinners... speghetti (premade sauce) with garlic bread. that's pretty much what we eat every other day (dh is cooking). you can add falafal, temphe or vegan burger grounds for protien.

dh has been coming onto me since we got home from the hossy. the sexual tension is getting to the both of us! 4 more weeks????!!!







:

both dh and I dreampt we had another baby last night. I dreampt ds was only 7 months old when we had him! impossible, almost. I tried to convince myself that it was a girl, but it was really another boy. I sure hope that didnt scare dh into scheduling a V


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
dh has been coming onto me since we got home from the hossy. the sexual tension is getting to the both of us! 4 more weeks????!!!







:


you don't really need to wait 6 weeks







when you feel comfortable and probably when the bleeding has stopped or significantly slowed down its okay to have sex. The 6 week recomendation is a little outdated, now don't get me wrong I know a lot of moms who really hang on to that 6 weeks with no intercourse, because they really don't feel like it, but need an excuse to give their dh, which is totally cool. But if you are wanting to as much as him than go for it as soon as you feel ready

and on the topic of boobs mine are ginormous. I don't have any tops that fit, I had to go buy 3 t shirts in a large just so they would fit over my boobs. All of my nursing tanks are way to small (I have them from last baby) my dh keeps harrassing me to take a picture of my boobs, because as he says they'll never be this big again


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ezra is coming out of his "newborn coma" and it's so wonderful to actually see his eyes! he has definite awake periods & it's becoming trickier to balance my days activities while holding a babe. but....he's been taking naps _laying down_. today he slept about 40 minutes in the morning, an hour & 1/2 in the afternoon & has been sleeping for almost an hour right now. how am i so fortunate?

why are we always so preoccupied with their sleep? i try not to be but when i have so much to accomplish during the day with a 4 & 2 year old i become focused on ezra sleeping so i can be hands free. i tried making dinner tonight with him in the sling but he wasn't having it! i finally gave up, sat down & nursed him for a few minutes & he knocked out. probably better this way because i was forced to relax for a sec.

i just love him to pieces! he is such a sweet little guy & i already can't imagine life without him. we waxed & waned about having a third child & i'm so thrilled that God decided for us (our little "oops!"







). 3 is our magic number, though. i longed to be pregnant again after both the girls but i have a beautiful peace about being done with this era of life. it feels good to "know" as opposed to always wondering "should we or shouldn't we?"


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

*waves*

just barely sliding into the may 07 thread here after an endless, anxious wait. we were expecting the baby the first week of may, and we finally got to meet him on the 29th! 

ds1 (2.5yo) is fascinated by ds2 and is always asking to hold him. nursing's going okay-- my milk is starting to come in. we have an appointment with the family doctor on friday, where we'll get some stats on the little guy-- unassisted birth and we don't own a scale, so we have no idea how much he weighs.









dh is home from work for the next month, and that man is worth his weight in gold! i'll be very sad when he has to go back to work.

i'm gonna try to catch some zzz's now.

christina


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

i am officially having the morning from HELL!
Dh went to work for the first time today since Nate came home
he walked out the door and hell broke loose. Nate puked everywhere. sammy was nursing at the time and refused to let go. I made him let go he got angry and punched me *WTH?* nate kept screaming sammy freaked out and my 9yo came out in clothes that dont fit to wear to school all within like 5 minutes


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

kittn

Today is my DH's first day back at work too and so far everything has gone okay, but I am having overwhelming anxiety for no good reason. I assume it is a postpartum thing but I hope it clears up soon, because I am spending all day feeling panicky and worried about.... nothing. It's really unpleasant. But, I did manage to get the two older kids off to preschool this morning and I think Gus and I are about to head to the library, because I'm out of reading material and you know a girl has to have SOMETHING to read during those marathon nursing sessions...


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My dh returned to work on Tuesday and our first day sucked! Yesterday was much better. My 5 year old is homeschooled so it is the three of us, although this week I have been lining up some playdates so that Clay and I can nap while he has some fun. Next week will be even more solo! It is tough. I feel a little resentful because my dh is hardly having any changes from the baby (he is always asleep when dh is home, I wake at night to nurse, etc). He is doing everything he can and I know he would be home if he could, but I am feeling a bit overwhelmed for sure!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, kttn. First day I was home with both kiddos the first thing N did was vomit ALL over his car seat - so I had a load of laundry to do (posted about that I thinik). Luckily we didn't have anywhere to go ... I don't know how you moms of 2 or more are doing it 5 days a week?! Dd is in preschool all day 2 days and this summer dh should be coming home at noon or 1 on Fridays! woohoo! I am trying to talk him into taking off one day a week during June and he's also working from home on Tuesday (DD isn't here, but it's nice to have an extra pair of hands so I can shower earlier or whatever). I am very lucky!

My goal today is to do some laundry and cleaning, maybe putting more decor up on the walls (we moved into this house March 1) and get to the library, too. I have been watching too much TV and surfing boards too much while nursing, need to another form of entertainment.









I think DS is starting with cradle cap (forehead & scalp are peely?) and baby acne (or reaction to the ice cream I had last night? couldn't come on so quickly ...). *sigh* I'll get out the olive oil & see if that does much for his skin.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Gus definitely has the baby acne starting already. Hopefully it clears up soon.

Here's a question for the rest of you mamas: How long did the bright red bleeding last, postpartum? I can't remember from my previous two births but I want to say that by the 1-week point it had gone to a more brownish color. I am still having bright red bleeding -- not a lot, but some. I am more active this time than I was postpartum with the other two babies, so maybe that has something to do with it? Just wondering what everyone else has experienced.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

JanB~ It's been 3+ weeks for me and if I go for a walk or am fairly active, I still get a little red bleeding.. I didn't bleed heavily for long, maybe 1 week tops, since then it's been a mix depending on my activity level, not the textbook red to brown to pink... HTH.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
JanB~ It's been 3+ weeks for me and if I go for a walk or am fairly active, I still get a little red bleeding.. I didn't bleed heavily for long, maybe 1 week tops, since then it's been a mix depending on my activity level, not the textbook red to brown to pink... HTH.

nak - pretty similar here, altho I bled heavier for more like 2 wks?


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi ladies! Wow, this is a huge thread already....I just finally got caught up. Kylie is doing really well. She sleeps well at night and wakes up around 4am and had a bit of a on again off again nursing marathon until around 6am, but since I'm nursing her while lying in bed, I'm still able to sleep during her session, which is nice. Then she'll fall back asleep until Katelynn comes in to wake us up around 8:30 or so. I think the hardest thing for me right now is trying to give Katelynn enough attention. My mom was here for the first 9 days and was a completely lifesaver. She was on "Katelynn duty" pretty much the whole time and kept her nice and busy. But now that mom is gone and dh is back at work, I'm finding out how hard it is to entertain my dd1 all the time. I've had some serious feelings of guilt and sadness for her and all that I'm sure she is going through with the transition. Tandem nursing is hard. I knew it would be, but it's harder than I hoped. Sometimes I love nursing dd1, other times, I don't want her anywhere near my boobs. She gets really mad and grabby if I tell her that we can't nurse at that moment. And nursing them both at the same time is really taxing. I feel like I just want my body back for myself. But I know that it is the best thing for both of them right now, and I'm sure once the postpartum hormones regulate I'll be able to enjoy it more.

Nursing Kylie has been a lot easier from the get go. I wish I knew more about good latch when I first had Katelynn, I've hardly had any soreness at all this time around. And Kylie actually lets me put her down when she's asleep which is a totally foreign concept, but one that is very much appreciated, especially by dd1 who takes full advantage of mommy's empty arms.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
Hi ladies! But now that mom is gone and dh is back at work, I'm finding out how hard it is to entertain my dd1 all the time. I've had some serious feelings of guilt and sadness for her and all that I'm sure she is going through with the transition. Tandem nursing is hard. I knew it would be, but it's harder than I hoped. Sometimes I love nursing dd1, other times, I don't want her anywhere near my boobs. She gets really mad and grabby if I tell her that we can't nurse at that moment. And nursing them both at the same time is really taxing. I feel like I just want my body back for myself. But I know that it is the best thing for both of them right now, and I'm sure once the postpartum hormones regulate I'll be able to enjoy it more.

you just described my younger set to a T! sammy gets very angry when i tell him he cannot nurse every time he asks. i feel sad because my precious handful; sammy seems to be having a tough time. he doesnt act out towards the baby just everyone else. which at least the rest of us can defend ourselves


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

kudos to those of you tandem nursing! i weaned dd1 at 15 months (regretably) when i was 5 months pregnant. i really thought i would tandem but dd1 still nursed all night long & i was exhausted & couldn't imagine doing this with a newborn, too!? dd2 self-weaned at 25 months (again, when i was 5 months pregnant). so....i will never have the opportunity to tandem nurse but i have friends who have & still are doing it so i know how difficult it can be. hang in there, mamas! it really is fabulous for your kiddos!!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Are other people crying - not like ppd or anything super serious - just crying and feeling drained and tired! I am. I feel kind of overwhelmed by 2.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

Are other people crying - not like ppd or anything super serious - just crying and feeling drained and tired! I am. I feel kind of overwhelmed by 2.
i think i posted in the may board about this MSAX

yes. its a little better week 2 than week one.im totally overwhelmed by my four at the very least nathaniel and sammy. I dont know how the heck im going to handle it.im sure we will all figure it out right?!?!


----------



## bocks_box (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Are other people crying - not like ppd or anything super serious - just crying and feeling drained and tired! I am. I feel kind of overwhelmed by 2.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
you just described my younger set to a T! sammy gets very angry when i tell him he cannot nurse every time he asks. i feel sad because my precious handful; sammy seems to be having a tough time. he doesnt act out towards the baby just everyone else. which at least the rest of us can defend ourselves

My 2.5 year old is pretty much acting this way. He will get upset if I tell him he can't nurse inthe middle of the day. I tell him only to go night night and he will tell me he's ready for a nap. Which isn't always true, he just wants to nurse. But his suck is different than the baby's and after about 5 minutes, it will get pretty uncomfortable. So I have to tell him 1 more minute. He will cry but he will get over it shortly. And he's been testing me like CRAZY. He listens to DH very well and he's at work all day so this doesn't help me any. He has also been wacking his 2 older brothers. For no reason. Just sit next to them for a minute or 2 and then smack them in the back. It's getting very OLD!

So my days are filled with doing errands, h-schooling, nursing, andd chasing my 2.5 year old around. Boy I'd love to make it to bed before midnight atleast 1 night!!!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i am so frustated with my infant carrier situation! i have a maya sling that i've had since dd1 but could never quite master it with a newborn. so....i ordered a WAHM made pouch & made my own moby-style wrap. the pouch is too small ($40 wasted) and i just found my wrap....CUT IN HALF by dear [email protected]#$! i loved that thing - so comfy & ezra enjoyed it, too. now i'm left to try & figure out the maya for a third time! thankfully i enjoy using the maya when the babes have some head control but the whole newborn thing is an enigma to me. i was able to carry ezra in it once with great success but since then he gets fussy & wiggly & doesn't seem comfortable. UGH!!!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Are other people crying - not like ppd or anything super serious - just crying and feeling drained and tired! I am. I feel kind of overwhelmed by 2.

i've only got 1 but i'm having a pretty hard time adjusting to the fact that for the forseeable future, my life is going to have to be 95% about this little one, and adjusting to the lack of sleep is even harder. i wouldn't say i've reached ppd by any means, but i do keep getting weary and weepy around dinner time... i also feel a bit guilty for dp having to pick up so much of the non-baby slack... i know i shouldn't, but he works sooo hard to support us... this all compounded by mom going home to the other side of the country on tues, and i wish she was still here... i just keep trying to tell myself that hopefully raven will love her mom as much as i do mine...







hrmph.... well thanks for the little vent.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

*crying* - I was weepy for about 1 day at 3 wks pp

*babywearing* - I'm a total novice to the babywearing. I think I'm finally figuring out my pouch a bit (homemade flannel) ... but I'm still kinda unsure and he seems crammed with his neck not too comfy. I need to try to bolster him as well. I've loved the wrap the 2 times I've worn it. I just cram Nic in there (cradle) and he's fine.







I even nursed in it (unplanned) and loosened it and got him horizontal and it finally worked. Oh it was funny and anxiety provoking, but a great confidence booster - NIPing and babywearing!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
i've only got 1 but i'm having a pretty hard time adjusting to the fact that for the forseeable future, my life is going to have to be 95% about this little one, and adjusting to the lack of sleep is even harder. i wouldn't say i've reached ppd by any means, but i do keep getting weary and weepy around dinner time... i also feel a bit guilty for dp having to pick up so much of the non-baby slack... i know i shouldn't, but he works sooo hard to support us... this all compounded by mom going home to the other side of the country on tues, and i wish she was still here... i just keep trying to tell myself that hopefully raven will love her mom as much as i do mine...







hrmph.... well thanks for the little vent.

















s I'm sure its tough with your mom gone please let your dp help you if he wants its one of the things that makes a man feel good, that's he's taking good care of his family and be gentle with yourself its a hard transition maybe you want to try going for short walks outside when the weather's nice I notice the mornings I walk my ds to preschool I feel a lot better the rest of the day (even when its a real pita to get out the door)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been feeling a lot more emotional lately too. I'm not really a "crier" and even being pregnant I didn't get overly emotional. But the last 2 weeks I've cried almost every day. I get teary just when people tell me how cute my baby is! It's weird for me.

We didn't really get much help at home from our family. My SIL had her baby 5 days after us, and he was in NICU for a week and a half, so (understandably) they all went to spend time at the hospital with them instead of helping us at our home. My parents are a whole other story....


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I think crying is a pretty normal postpartum symptom. I get teary when I see dd1 loving on dd2, it's so sweet and it really gets me going. I also get a bit teary when I feel like dh isn't helping me enough and I get a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I had a break down today







Clay would not sleep and I am feeling more and more like dh is not helping (he feels like I need to tell him how to help and he actually was super helpful today following breakdown and talking).

I feel like a failure at times - like other people handle having 2 with grace - my mom had 4 and was alone! I am freaking out with one sleepy newborn and one super well behaver 5 year old homeschooler. It is hard not to internalize everything with the baby - he cries and I worry that I ate something that is making him feel icky or he won't sleep and I get a complex about what I did that made this so. You't think I had never done this before!

June is a sucky month around here because dh works fulltime (no time off to help) and I am teaching summer school online so I have to grade papers and such and write lectures 5 days a week. We have some help with our 5 year old, which is awesome, but it is still so hard. In july dh is only working about 1/3 as much and I can not wait! He has August almost entirely off (after being out of town for 10 days, ugg.)


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I had a break down today







Clay would not sleep and I am feeling more and more like dh is not helping (he feels like I need to tell him how to help and he actually was super helpful today following breakdown and talking).

I feel like a failure at times - like other people handle having 2 with grace - my mom had 4 and was alone! I am freaking out with one sleepy newborn and one super well behaver 5 year old homeschooler. It is hard not to internalize everything with the baby - he cries and I worry that I ate something that is making him feel icky or he won't sleep and I get a complex about what I did that made this so. You't think I had never done this before!

June is a sucky month around here because dh works fulltime (no time off to help) and I am teaching summer school online so I have to grade papers and such and write lectures 5 days a week. We have some help with our 5 year old, which is awesome, but it is still so hard. In july dh is only working about 1/3 as much and I can not wait! He has August almost entirely off (after being out of town for 10 days, ugg.)

it sounds likeyour really tired and that is so normal. the jump to two babies is hard no matter how easy the older child is. its a learning curve for everyone and it will get better I promise


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

OMG...I slept last night!!!! I went to bed at 10:30, Kylie woke up a few times to nurse, but since we're co-sleeping and we nurse lying down, I was able to fall right back to sleep. And Katelynn didn't wake us up until almost 9am!!! Wow, what a feeling to wake up rested...though I know this is a very rare thing!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

nak

we had a restful night too! The first week or so, Gus would wake up for some of his night feedings and not want to go back to sleep, and would just sort of fuss and squirm around for an hour or more. But last night he dropped right back off to sleep after each feeding and I actually woke up feeling rested! Thank god for co-sleeping...


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I think we know why Clay was fussy the last couple of days! He has not been pooping (like once a day or skipping a day) and in the last 20 hours he has pooped about 15 times and now he is calm and mellow again!







Poor guy!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

We just got home from the hospital. We spent two days there. I am a little freaked still as we have no answers about Maggie. She still below her birth weight. Hopefully we have answers on Monday.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We just got home from the hospital. We spent two days there. I am a little freaked still as we have no answers about Maggie. She still below her birth weight. Hopefully we have answers on Monday.

nevermind i read your other thread but just didnt put it together. i hope little miss and you get some relief


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We just got home from the hospital. We spent two days there. I am a little freaked still as we have no answers about Maggie. She still below her birth weight. Hopefully we have answers on Monday.

I hope you get some answers soon! Maddie was tiny and her doctors were always worried about one thing or another. We finally just realized that she's tiny!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi Mamas!
I can't believe that my little Ceci is already a mth old! I am shocked.

Things are going okay over here but I think I had been doing too much and not resting as I should be, I got Mastitis and an ear infection, I was so sick








I am feeling better today but not pushing it at all, I am resting like I should be. It is hard to rest when you have 5 other kids plus a newborn, in all honesty its been a little stressful....

What time do your little ones go down for the night? I would like to get Ceci down earlier as she goes down about 10:00, I would like to get it to 8 but am not sure how to do that!

I am glad to see you are all doing well


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad I am not the only one getting a bit more sleep these days








The last few nights we've been getting up to 5 hrs in a row in the first part of the night. After we are up to nurse (usually around 4am) Kayleigh seems to just doze and fuss, so this morning I put her in her crib







: and went back to bed without her and slept for another 2.5 hrs. When the alarm went off DH asked in near-panic "where's the baby!" heehee.... serves you right for sleeping through the fussy baby squacking! (she sounds like a baby duck when she fusses)


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I hope you get some answers soon! Maddie was tiny and her doctors were always worried about one thing or another. We finally just realized that she's tiny!

I just wish it was because she is tiny but she keeps on loosing weight instead of gaining.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
Hi Mamas!
I can't believe that my little Ceci is already a mth old! I am shocked.

Things are going okay over here but I think I had been doing too much and not resting as I should be, I got Mastitis and an ear infection, I was so sick







I am feeling better today but not pushing it at all, I am resting like I should be. It is hard to rest when you have 5 other kids plus a newborn, in all honesty its been a little stressful....

What time do your little ones go down for the night? I would like to get Ceci down earlier as she goes down about 10:00, I would like to get it to 8 but am not sure how to do that!

I am glad to see you are all doing well









I hope you feel better.

We get Maggie down about 10 pm. She usually sleeps until 4 to 5 am.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
What time do your little ones go down for the night? I would like to get Ceci down earlier as she goes down about 10:00, I would like to get it to 8 but am not sure how to do that!

Nicholas is 4.5 wks and has sometimes been going down as early as 8:30, other times more like 9:30 or 10. Not sure what we can do at this point, I'm just trying to roll with it.







He usually wakes around 1 or 1:30 for the first feeding.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
After we are up to nurse (usually around 4am) Kayleigh seems to just doze and fuss, so this morning I put her in her crib







: and went back to bed without her and slept for another 2.5 hrs. When the alarm went off DH asked in near-panic "where's the baby!" heehee.... serves you right for sleeping through the fussy baby squacking! (she sounds like a baby duck when she fusses)

Nicholas is a loud sleeper after the first feeding or two (1am, then 4ish?). We have him in an Amby bed and one morning I went to sleep in the guest room for those last couple hours. Of course dh sleeps through much of his grunting. I have been tempted to put him in another room, but haven't yet.







Oh today we visited my mom and I nursed him this afternoon in her bed and tried to doze afterwards, but after an hour of his noises and only drifting a bit, I took him downstairs to my mom. It's sweet to cuddle with them, but dang, sometimes a mama just needs to good quiet sleep!









N also has some days when he doesn't poop. Sometimes he strains a lot, but mostly not. And then occasionally he'll have 3 big poops in a row and calm and contentment will rule the house.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I FINALLY caught up on this thread and have a little bit of time to post.

(((((((((((((((((((Max))))))))))))))))))))) sweetie I'm so sorry you are struggling. I hope you are able to get into your grove very soon. I remember very well going from 1 to 2 was hard and mine were a mth away from being 9 yrs apart! I know its hard just be gentle w/ yourself and give yourself some time and so patience. Don't beat yourself up about the small things.

Things here are going well. Elise is nursing like a champ, she does get mad when the milk goes to a "slow" flow instead of the fast flow but she is getting used to it. She also HATES the carseat and screams when we have to go somewhere. She also doesn't like to be put down for long which is ok.

My boobs are huge now too! LOL They were a double D before she was born now I'm at an E but I'm falling out of those and they are tight so I need to get some more bras and I'm scared of what size they will be!! LOL

Gotta run being paged....


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

im trying to figure out how i survived 3 kids before nate without the boppy? i love this thing. he sleeps on my lap against my belly while i do m y school work.its great!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Just bumping







to keep this thread somewhat current!

How is everyone doing? I think all but a few of our May07 babies have arrived by now. I can't believe I'm not pregnant any more. I took a chance this morning and tried on my largest pair of pre-pregnancy jeans and they FIT!!!







: I can't believe it.

The last few nights we've been back to the fussy baby routine. I am trying to decide if it's because we've been so busy and out and about and having a lot less cuddling/babywearing time or if it's because DH has been at work and DD likes to settle with dad in the evenings for a good cuddle before drifting off to sleep. I suspect it is a combination of both! Only two more nights and then DH is on days for 2 months and that should get us through the fussy baby stage. *phew*


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i can't believe i'm not pregnant anymore either! i feel so much better with ezra on the outside. i have energy, i'm more social & i'm actually sleeping better at night, believe that or not.

i'm definitely not in my pre-preggo clothes yet. well....i can wear some of my skirts & a few pair of draw string shorts & capris but my hips & tummy still have a ways to go. i'm trying not to focus on weight loss, though. it's hard with summer coming but i need to focus on my voluptuous "ba-ba's" (as we call them in my house)







and less on my curvy bottom!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Two months off? I'm jealous! My DH is working 9 hour days and we're moving soon... things are very busy.
Genevieve is one of the older babies from our DDC & she's doing really well. It's been a real transition working from one to two kids, but I think I'm starting to find my groove. It helps that she sleeps really well.







Just hope that doesn't change!
We're doing things so differently this time around- Vivi is 4 weeks old and still hasn't seen a MD! We also don't have a birth certificate yet, need to get working on that. I feel almost guilty for being so unofficial- like we're hiding her away!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi mamas









we are super busy around here just doing daily stuff man its quite the feat to go grocery shopping with 3 under 3







(don't tell me to wait till dh is home because by then I"m ready to sleep







)

I think Callum has reflux like my third ds which kinda sucks, I'm noticing he is gulping a lot when he is laying down (like something is coming up in his throat but not quite out his mouth) and really he squawks if you put him down everytime so I spend most of the day carrying him upright, then he sleeps on my chest at night he'll sleep in the hammock beside my bed to but he needs to be in a deep sleep before I can put him down there.

My 4 year old is starting to become normal again since Callum was born he was sure acting up for a while and its nice to have his real personality back.

Tomorrow is our first in office visit with the midwife and I bet he'll weigh in somewhere around 8 and a half pounds (born at 6lbs 6oz) I kind of laugh sometimes because my first son was 8lbs 14 oz, so bigger than callum is at 1 months (omg I can't believe its been a month)

gotta go make dinner


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

things are getting a tad bit smoother here as well. I dont want to hang my toddler out the window so much anymore. actually today we had a really nice day. i even managed to clean the kitchen and have supper ready for DH

I think I may need to get some sort of baby holding device other than the sling and bassinet. Just so I can put him there and shower, or better still pee and not worry my toddler is going to run away with him. any siggestions


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
I think I may need to get some sort of baby holding device other than the sling and bassinet. Just so I can put him there and shower, or better still pee and not worry my toddler is going to run away with him. any siggestions

I was planning on not having any contraptions (a.k.a. Montessori from the start) but we have since buckled and got a baby bjorn bouncer seat. For the reasons you just stated, and to help me finish this thesis. I really like it, it is streamlined and simple, not packed with entertaining devices, plastic, or electronics.. and it grows with the kid so it'll get use for a long time. I recommend it.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I was planning on not having any contraptions (a.k.a. Montessori from the start) but we have since buckled and got a baby bjorn bouncer seat. For the reasons you just stated, and to help me finish this thesis. I really like it, it is streamlined and simple, not packed with entertaining devices, plastic, or electronics.. and it grows with the kid so it'll get use for a long time. I recommend it.

Same here, I am SO opposed to all those contraptions that you can waste your money on but we bought a simple bouncey seat so I can have somewhere to put DD down so I can shower, make dinner, etc. I took all the accessories off of it. We also have a swing but DD and I BOTH hate it and the damn music doesn't shut off for 30 min if you hit the button by accident!!! So she spends about 10 minutes a week in it.

Right now DD is sleeping in the wrap on my chest, leaves me with my hands free. She keeps crying out though... not sure why, she is still asleep. I think we're too hot.

On a completely different topic, I had a salmon burger with feta, tomato and avocado for dinner and it was D-licious!!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I broke down and borrowed a bouncy seat from my sister. I just really need to be able to put Gus down while I make lunch for my other two, or fold laundry for a few minutes, or whatever. I sling him when I can, but the seat is coming in handy for short periods of time.

Today was... not great. My older two were really testing me, and I was failing.







: DH is putting them to bed tonight because frankly I didn't even trust myself to get through bedtime without snapping or yelling.







I feel really blue and depressed alternating with really, really angry most of the time right now. If I don't feel better in a week or so I am thinking about talking to my GP about medication. I had pretty bad PPD with both other kids, and was hoping to avoid it this time, but this feels pretty similar and I just don't want to put my family through it again. Sigh.

Anyway... didn't mean to go off on a little vent there.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

a note about the entertainment devices and toddlers

we have a swing (can't turn it on it scares him ) I kinda use it as a bouncy seat and when he'll let me put him down to sleep (ha that's rare) but I can't really leave him unsupervised to do something like shower, today I went into the bedroom to get changed and when I came out I heard my 2 year old talking about yummy food just a bite, just a bite. and walked into the livingroom where she was feeding Callum a spoonful of baked beans (he was asleep it was all over his face) so I really don't think its safe to have a shower







I shower when dh is home (or my 10 year old)


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
I think I may need to get some sort of baby holding device other than the sling and bassinet. Just so I can put him there and shower, or better still pee and not worry my toddler is going to run away with him. any siggestions

if you go with a swing I'd recomend the fisher price kind that swings side to side I had that with my last three kids and they all loved it, this time I have a regular graco and it doesn't recline enough and the way it swings terrifies Callum


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
On a completely different topic, I had a salmon burger with feta, tomato and avocado for dinner and it was D-licious!!









now that sounds yummy


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

we did good today - me alone with both boys and we managed to wash the diapers, make dinner, clean up a bit, and I ecn showered when dh came home.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

I've totally missed this thread =(

Well, Alina turned 4 week on June 1st!! Wow, time goes by so fast. I have a picture of her in my siggy, check it out, I'm included







It's just a tender moment between mamma and babe







: It's one of my favourites.

Alina is a wonder, she can sleep through the noice of a 5 year old and 3 year old







: Great girl, I'll say the easiest of the 3, as she doesn't cry every 1hr or ever 30 minutes as I had with the other two. She loves her carseat!! wow, I'm surprised, she just loves to be in the car!!

But I'm having a hard time with Maria, she's sooo tired of the baby!!! She wants us to return her!!! She was used to be the baby of the house, she's turning 4, she have tried to pinch the baby







: Seriously that makes me so mad, while DD1 loves her and wants to hold her all the time.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
a note about the entertainment devices and toddlers

we have a swing (can't turn it on it scares him ) I kinda use it as a bouncy seat and when he'll let me put him down to sleep (ha that's rare) but I can't really leave him unsupervised to do something like shower, today I went into the bedroom to get changed and when I came out I heard my 2 year old talking about yummy food just a bite, just a bite. and walked into the livingroom where she was feeding Callum a spoonful of baked beans (he was asleep it was all over his face) so I really don't think its safe to have a shower







I shower when dh is home (or my 10 year old)


oh no not unsupervised since sammy will get to him. thats why the bassinet isnt enough I cant move it everywhere. I was thinking a bouncy seat so I can bring the baby into the bathroom with me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
if you go with a swing I'd recomend the fisher price kind that swings side to side I had that with my last three kids and they all loved it, this time I have a regular graco and it doesn't recline enough and the way it swings terrifies Callum

you know its silly and all but swings scare the crap out of me. we have one down stairs but I just am scared to use it. silly huh?


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

I was hoping the MAY club would be here!
Transitioning to three has been a challenge, lol. I tend to be shocky after birth and it takes me a little longer to bounce back (even unmedicated, no interventions). Last week I felt depressed at how little I could do. Today I did the dishes, swept, and showered. I felt so worn out afterwards, tho







. That said, Esther is so easy...she is a champ at BF, wakes once or twice at nnight...just an angel. (My other two nursed every two hours night and day for at least the first 6 mos). So this has been a treat.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh I am just exhausted right now and I should go to bed but I am wired. Don't you hate that feeling.

We had an awesome peds apt this morning with Maggie. She weighs 7 pounds 7 ounces. YA YA. She weighed 7 pounds 2 ounces at birth. We are psyched. Who cares that she is only in the 3 percentile for weight. We go to Children's hospital in Seattle on the Wed and the 19th for more test.
I decided to take advantage of having a happy baby to go monthly grocery shopping. We had open today by our house a WINCO grocery store. I most be on drugs because for some reason I thought it was a great idea to take Maggie, and my two younger boys at dinner time for grocery shopping on the grand opening day of the store. Unfortunately Maggie hates her carseat. My plan was to carry her (I still have not got the sling thing down yet) and then put her in her carseat asleep to check out. HA. I did impress Levi my 9 year old. When we got in the store Maggie started to fuss that she was hungry so I fed her as we shopped. Levi said what a great idea mom to keep Maggie occupied. So it took us while to fill up two grocery carts and when I put Maggie in her carseat she started to cry. It is a self bagging store. She cried for about 30 seconds and employee came to my rescue helped empty the carts and bagged our groceries so that I could hold Maggie. Anyway long and short of it it took me over 4 hours to go to store, shop come home and put everything away.

While we were in the hospital last week we discovered the craddle swing. Maggie loves it. I can put her down for 15 minute to cook dinner etc. It is nice.


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

I have been using a bouncy seat since day 1, Ceci loves to sleep there when she falls asleep in the sling, I put her in the seat so I can do dishes, cook or take a shower or play with the other kids









I think I am getting Mastitis again as my right bb is sore this time, why do I keep getting this nasty thing? I am not sure how much more of this I can take...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

JanB, i hope you have a better day today! hopefully these emotions are just that....emotions...and you can avoid ppd this time around. i'm sure it's a scarey thought with 3 little ones.

and Heidi, yippie for maggie gaining a few ounces. i know that thrills your mother-heart!!

i must say, i'm not opposed to modern contraptions. (it's kinda like the hospital....i've had 3 all natural births with midwives & my last one was at home but i'm thankful for modern medicine when it's truly needed). even though i carry ezra almost all day, i bought a used bouncy seat last week. we borrowed one with both the girls & i didn't realize i missed it until i didn't have one. he doesn't care for it much but hopefully when he gets a bit older & can enjoy watching his big sisters run around he'll tolerate it better. and we have a crib that ez takes naps in which is where i put him when i need to shower.

anyone else pumping to give your little one bottles? again, don't flame me here, but neither of the girls ever took a bottle & i am determined that ezra will! it's really for sanity purposes on my part. having 3 children in 4 years is fabulous but i'm really going to need mama time. ez has taken a few ounces (quite reluctantly) but i'm hoping he'll come around. even just so i can go to the dentist or get my haircut!

speaking of haircut, i need one badly!! my husband has a co-worker whose wife works at a local salon & she's offered to come here & cut my hair next week. isn't that sweet? even though ezra took a few ounces of bm from a bottle, i'm not quite ready to leave him for an extended period of time yet. i would be a total stress ball! maybe when he's a couple months old (as opposed to only a couple weeks).


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

we did give nate a bottle on friday.it was my graduation. he sat with dh and family. i was going to sling him but he was happy with dh. he did wake up just as the ceremony started and dh gave him the bottle. he was not impressed!lol he did drinkk it though.

im having much better pumping sucess this time around.yay!

we gave Nathaniel his very first real bath. his reaction
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...3/P6040010.jpg
was to sleep nutty boy. fell into a deep sleep barely even woke when we took him out!

how did everyone elses babes do with their first baths?


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

We bathed Gus in our kitchen sink.







It was his first bath EVER since we declined the one in the hospital. A LOT of flaky skin came off, so I think he was definitely ready.

I have started pumping to build up a freezer stash for times I want to leave the house. I want to wait another week or two before we introduce the first bottle (Gus is only 2 weeks) but by that point I think I will be ready to get a haircut or do something on my own for an hour or two.

Am still feeling a little edgy/panicky this morning but not as bad as yesterday. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

My only possible addition to this thread is: oh my god, where are you all finding the time to be here and write more than two lines at a time?







I never quite believed how much time a newborn could take until now.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

One word: Laptop!









I can nurse the baby, hold the baby, burp the baby, etc., all with the computer on my lap.









He is staring at the screen right now, actually, and appears to be unimpressed.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

hey! i just found you all







i will have to take some time to go back through this thread and catch up on everything.

i was finally able to give ivy her first bath last night (at the ripe age of three weeks, 4 days). the pediatrician ended up removing her umbilical cord - it was nowhere near falling off. it would have eventually, but no time soon (as in weeks more than likely - it wasn't dried out at the base at all). apparently the hospital cut it so short that as it dried out it was creating a seal around the belly button making it very difficult for the base to dry out. it was a really simple procedure that she didn't mind at all. i am relieved to have it gone, mainly so i can quit thinking about it. plus, we also were able to start cloth diapers full time now that it is gone.

she is also a super nurser, which i am SO thankful for. ds was so hard for the first six weeks - i was really nervous we would be replaying that this time around. she has gained more than three pounds already. the only thing about the super nurser/super chunk is that she nurses every hour to two hours (if i'm lucky) all night. i can't tell you how happy i am that nursing is going well - i think i would have been crushed if i had to deal with nursing issues on top of my failed VBAC attempt. i feel like the universe is trying to make up for that a little bit.

in spite of all the nursing, i am still feeling fairly rested and very happy to have our newest family member here...and pleased to have found all of you again!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

love to nak - one handed typing while nursing









my mom gave DS a *bottle* Sat. (@ 4.5 wks old) and he drank it. YAY! DH and I have concert tickets in 2 wks, so I'm feeling pressure to have success. When he brought up the idea of the concert I said "great" but I didn't think he'd actually buy the tickets!









I use my car seat as a *bouncy* when I need free hands. He doesn't seem to like the pouch sling and I'm not into using the Moby all day, so it works for us. The ILs have our plain bouncy seat (all the colorful stuff freaks me out, too







) and swing and will hopefully bring them up in a couple weeks - it'll be nice to just have them around if needed.

*1st bath* ("sponge") didn't go over too well - I suppose he felt cold? Don't flame me for the contraption.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
Once he ws dry and warm - a death stare to mom.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR

Luckily my DD hasn't asked us to return the baby, but she tossed a carrot at us while I was changing his dipe ... grrrr, she likes to do little things like that to get attention. She's have HUGE tantrums when we tell her no ... it's SOOOO ugly.







This too shall pass, right?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry it's taken some of you a while to find the thread.







Thanks to Jenn for posting about it in the DDC.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Yesterday my 2yr dd was a mess! She was whiny, crying, throwing tantrums all over the place! I thought she was trying to get attention and I was trying to give it to her, but did get a little impatient with her a few times. And then the poor little thing threw up last night! All day she was sick and I didn't recognize it!







Feeling so bad! I hope no one else gets it!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to start pumping to build up a freezer stash aswell. I have to return to nursing school in just 5 short weeks. Saphira will be 9 weeks old when I go back. I will only have 6 months to go. The last month tho the schedule changes to just 2-3 days/week for a few hours each day. As it is, my days will be only 6-7 hours long. WAY too long for me to be gone from her. I know I'm going to cry, more than once I'm sure. My MIL will be watching my children so I can return. She's even said she will bring the baby to me at school so that we can nurse once during the day. That's great. I hope that works out.

I get these waves of panic when I think about leaving her tho. AHHHHHH!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
My only possible addition to this thread is: oh my god, where are you all finding the time to be here and write more than two lines at a time?







I never quite believed how much time a newborn could take until now.

boppy+ baby + boobie = computer time while 2 year old naps!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa;8306052

[B*
1st bath[/B] ("sponge") didn't go over too well - I suppose he felt cold? Don't flame me for the contraption.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
Once he ws dry and warm - a death stare to mom.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR

Luckily my DD hasn't asked us to return the baby, but she tossed a carrot at us while I was changing his dipe ... grrrr, she likes to do little things like that to get attention. She's have HUGE tantrums when we tell her no ... it's SOOOO ugly.







This too shall pass, right?


sammy throws the fits sometimes. its been better the past couple of days. he was great yesterday until daddy came home then he lost it! no clue what that was about. I think maybe tonight we will try having a snack about 4:30 and see if that helps.

Sammy didnt get a bath until 2 weeks 1 day. we refused the one in the hospital and I am too lazy for the drama and hatred babies have for sponge baths( my kids have always hated them.. the only thing we did do is take a wet gauze pad and wash his hair the day after he was born becuase he had stuff stuck in it ewww!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
boppy+ baby + boobie = computer time while 2 year old naps!


That is IF the 2 year old naps. Mine has insisted on MANY days, since Saphira was born, that he doesn't NEED a nap. And will end up staying up all day and making for a really tiring day for me. He has taken to getting into anything and everything. He had basically gotten over that.







:


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Happyhippimama, that stinks! Naptime is the only thing that saves my sanity on some days. Luckily, Stazi still naps and Gus seems to usually want a nice long nap right around the same time. (Woo-hoo!) Zeke doesn't nap anymore but he is very good about playing quietly somewhere on his own so that I can get some down time. I hope this pattern continues through the summer!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

HI Mommas!!

I had a plugged duct over the weekend. It was soooo very painful, but we were able to get past it with the help of a heating pad and my DS's super sucking abilities. I tried everything else, and nothing worked until I used the heating pad.

I also gave DS his first bath over the weekend. DH bought a bath sponge for the baby, and we put him in the tub with me. He seamed to like it- which is good because it would be terrible for our ds to hate water! Here is a photo:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMGP3783.jpg

(Never mind me in the pic, my DH loves this photo, but I am super self conscience about my bod now).

And we tried to give DS a bottle of BM too. He took it, but the bottle was crap. I thought Avent was suppose to be good. We got some for our baby shower, and they are even low-flow for newborns, but it was practically pouring into his mouth. He didn't like it, but reluctantly took it. He prefers Momma.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

My DD turned 4 a month ago and pretty much gave up naps in Feb. I know she could use some extra sleep and that compounds all the stress from all changes she's had in her life these past 6 months (Daddy working in another city during the week for 2 months, then moving to that city and starting a new preschool/daycare 2 days a week, then the baby comes). I try to remind myself that she's very stressed, but she's so nasty and hateful at times ...







So let's all be gentle to ourselves!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just making it over here too. Samuel is doing great. Seems to be in a growth spurt. I hesitate to say it out loud (or type it out loud) but he is a great nighttime sleeper - sleeps from bedtime (usually between 9:30 and 11) until 4:30ish. He's going to have his first full bath today. And now I have to hurry up and shower before I lose my window of opportunity.

Oh, my best accomplishment since he was born I think was taking all 5 kids to the grocery store yesterday, by myself. They did really well, though I did end up with Sam in the carrier, Emily in the cart seat, 2 in the basket of the cart and only the oldest walking (was too close to naptime by the time I made it out of the house







). I got a lot of compliments from the old people who shop in the middle of the afternoon and only 1 "You've got your hands full." which is probably a lowest # record since #3 came along.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
.

Oh, my best accomplishment since he was born I think was taking all 5 kids to the grocery store yesterday, by myself.









:










Okay, you deserve some kind of medal or award. I haven't even been to the grocery store with ONE child since Gus came!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have not gone anywhere but the corner grocery which does not really count (we are talking like $10 max) and my co-op allows us to designate a non-member as a shopper, which I did, so my SIL is buying food for me









Anyone working out (low-impact obviousbly) yet? I am 15 days pp and feeling like it would make my body feel less achey. I always worked out a far amount because it makes my back feel good and keeps my stress level down. I walk, obviously, it is NYC after all (ds has never even been in the car yet, took the train for the first time yesterday). I have been doing about 10 minutes of gentle yoga also but now I am thinking a little more areobic would be nice. Am I nuts? Is this reasonable? Nothing too long (like many 10 minutes twice a day or something)?


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
l

*1st bath* ("sponge") didn't go over too well - I suppose he felt cold? Don't flame me for the contraption.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
Once he ws dry and warm - a death stare to mom.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR


I have that exact same bathtub and love it. My sister told me to just use the sink or the bathtub, but I'm not allowed to take baths and I was terrified of dropping DS in the sink. This was a lifesaver! DS loves to splash and play so much that I wish I could bathe him more often than every 2-3 days, but his skin seems to get dry if I do that... Still, baths are a treat for him. He loves the water!


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
I think I may need to get some sort of baby holding device other than the sling and bassinet. Just so I can put him there and shower, or better still pee and not worry my toddler is going to run away with him. any siggestions

My boss gave us the Fisher Price Soothing Motions Glider. DS doesn't like the motion or the music (which is a good thing since it annoys us, too), but it's very secure so I'm comfortable leaving him in there while I load the dishwasher, cook, etc. (It's in the living room which is adjacent to the kitchen). I know he won't roll or bounce himself out of it). I think Boppy makes a chair similar to that without the music or gliding??


----------



## amandacj08 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been doing Pilates to rehab my body with a trainer at my chrio. Boy did I get weak during this pregnancy! Its making me feel a lot better, too.

Ihave to nurse using a sns & donor milk since I have insufficent glandular tissue. Even tsking Domperidone didn't increase my supply more than 1 oz in 24 hour period.







:

It can be frustrating getting her latched, especialy since she likes to pop off all the time! She either gets the nipple or the tube - ergh!

I'm having some ppd issues with not lactating - considering prozac.









For those wanting to intro bottles - we were recommended the new Breast flow by the first years by our LC. We havent had any nipple confusion issues.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Hugs to you Mama's feeling Bluesy... I have been crying a lot but also laughing a lot. Obvious hormonal swinging going on. Take good care of your sweet selves!

I had this whole plan for doing some intense Shaolin get-my-ass-back-into shape pp training plan, but with healing the tear I had I have done nothing of the kind. Just going for walks and dancing a bit. Now that my yoni is healed up it feels safe to bring in some yoga and weight training, but I feel like I need to be way gentle on my body. I know breastfeeding uses up so many calories that it helps many women lose baby fat, but I just have never been to sedentary in my whole life! I am used to lots of activity, but now I spend most of my time sitting around nursing or writing (or chillin out on MDC







) ANd my appetite is thru the roof! AH What's a girl to do??


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
anyone else pumping to give your little one bottles? again, don't flame me here, but neither of the girls ever took a bottle & i am determined that ezra will! it's really for sanity purposes on my part. having 3 children in 4 years is fabulous but i'm really going to need mama time. ez has taken a few ounces (quite reluctantly) but i'm hoping he'll come around. even just so i can go to the dentist or get my haircut!

speaking of haircut, i need one badly!! my husband has a co-worker whose wife works at a local salon & she's offered to come here & cut my hair next week. isn't that sweet? even though ezra took a few ounces of bm from a bottle, i'm not quite ready to leave him for an extended period of time yet. i would be a total stress ball! maybe when he's a couple months old (as opposed to only a couple weeks).

Okay I might not have a clue what I am takling about since I have not used bottles since my 15 year old was about 6 months old but maybe he would take the bottle better if someone else gave it too him. That is our game plan for Maggie. She has to have a swallow test and they want us to give her a bottle to mix the solution in. I am not going to give it to her, my husband will.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
My only possible addition to this thread is: oh my god, where are you all finding the time to be here and write more than two lines at a time?







I never quite believed how much time a newborn could take until now.

I have mastered almost typing one handed and Maggie nurses or sleeps while on my lap. Besides...she needs to learn to use the computer soon. Dh has already gotten Maggie talking on the phone.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...aggiephone.jpg


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Luckily, Stazi still naps and Gus seems to usually want a nice long nap right around the same time. (Woo-hoo!) Zeke doesn't nap anymore but he is very good about playing quietly somewhere on his own so that I can get some down time. I hope this pattern continues through the summer!

My mother instituted "quiet time" when we were too old for naps and I think it's a great idea. We were expected to go find something quiet to do in our rooms for an hour, wether it be nap, play quietly, read or listen to music.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
(Never mind me in the pic, my DH loves this photo, but I am super self conscience about my bod now).

Don't be silly Lizzy you look great!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oh, my best accomplishment since he was born I think was taking all 5 kids to the grocery store yesterday, by myself.

















I took DD by myself yesterday to Costco and thought THAT was an accomplishment! I can't imagine taking 5! I put her in the meitai and she slept until we got in line to pay and then she started to cry. Luckily she quit when it was our turn to pay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InPhoenix* 
DS loves to splash and play so much that I wish I could bathe him more often than every 2-3 days, but his skin seems to get dry if I do that... Still, baths are a treat for him. He loves the water!

Does his skin get dry even if there's no soap? DD also loves the water and I often take her in the tub or bath before bed for the soothing warm water but only use soap once or twice a week on her head and bum.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh right, bottle feeding.. I knew I forgot a topic.
Yes, we're going to start working on that as well. I've been warned that waiting 6 weeks or longer can make it really difficult, but then you have to balance that with the possibility of nipple confusion







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

lizzyq...i LOVE that pic of you & your little one in the bathtub! you look beautiful & he is so adorable.

ezra was super alert for his first bath. his eyes were wide open & he just looked around. we took a bath together & i filled it up all the way so he rested on my legs. i also spent quite a bit of time floating him with my hands behind his head & back & his little legs went limp. he was so entranced!

i was just thinking about some extra physical activity, too (even though i'm not a "worker-outer"....but i _am_ a mover & a shaker). i'm still bleeding a bit, though, and i defintely notice an increase when i don't rest enough. plus, i still have that weird lower abdominal muscle achiness/soreness so i'm nervous about overdoing it. my belly is so flabby after this third babe, though. my abs really went to the wayside! i guess i should start with some nice brisk walks & go from there.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
That is IF the 2 year old naps. Mine has insisted on MANY days, since Saphira was born, that he doesn't NEED a nap. And will end up staying up all day and making for a really tiring day for me. He has taken to getting into anything and everything. He had basically gotten over that.







:

oh man







sammy tries to skip nap but i bribe him with the "nunnies" and hes out

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
J
Oh, my best accomplishment since he was born I think was taking all 5 kids to the grocery store yesterday, by myself. They did really well, though I did end up with Sam in the carrier, Emily in the cart seat, 2 in the basket of the cart and only the oldest walking (was too close to naptime by the time I made it out of the house







). I got a lot of compliments from the old people who shop in the middle of the afternoon and only 1 "You've got your hands full." which is probably a lowest # record since #3 came along.

you RAWK!!!! i panic at the idea of leaving the house with both babes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandacj08* 
I've been doing Pilates to rehab my body with a trainer at my chrio. Boy did I get weak during this pregnancy! Its making me feel a lot better, too.

Ihave to nurse using a sns & donor milk since I have insufficent glandular tissue. Even tsking Domperidone didn't increase my supply more than 1 oz in 24 hour period.







:

It can be frustrating getting her latched, especialy since she likes to pop off all the time! She either gets the nipple or the tube - ergh!

I'm having some ppd issues with not lactating - considering prozac.









For those wanting to intro bottles - we were recommended the new Breast flow by the first years by our LC. We havent had any nipple confusion issues.

im sorry things didnt work for you breastfeeding.







i know that mmust be frustrating and upsetting


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300114.jpg

I just love how relaxed she looks. We had gone for a hike and I was sitting with her and the sling in my lap.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300114.jpg

I just love how relaxed she looks. We had gone for a hike and I was sitting with her and the sling in my lap.


what a sweet little thing! and look at that red hair!!! love it.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
*1st bath* ("sponge") didn't go over too well - I suppose he felt cold? Don't flame me for the contraption.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR
Once he ws dry and warm - a death stare to mom.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR

I have that same tub. I used it for dd1, too. I love it. It was especially awesome when dd1 got a little bit bigger and I could put her in the tub on the floor of the shower while I took a shower at the same time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
boppy+ baby + boobie = computer time while 2 year old naps!

That's exactly what I'm doing right now!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I also gave DS his first bath over the weekend. DH bought a bath sponge for the baby, and we put him in the tub with me. He seamed to like it- which is good because it would be terrible for our ds to hate water! Here is a photo:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMGP3783.jpg

(Never mind me in the pic, my DH loves this photo, but I am super self conscience about my bod now).

I think you look gorgeous. I know it's hard, but just remember what that bod just went through and remind yourself how amazing it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oh, my best accomplishment since he was born I think was taking all 5 kids to the grocery store yesterday, by myself.

OMG, you are supermama!!! I haven't even braved the store with two kiddos yet. I've been to the park and a few appointments, but not the store. I'm scared. But now you've inspired me...if you can do it with 5, I can certainly do it with 2!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I didnt have time to read much, but I wanted to join in and say, "Hi!"

Alivia Anna is sleeping four hour stretches at night. I'm pretty sure that getting enough sleep is the ultimate ppd cure/prevention.

Yesterday she pooped all over her auntie during a diaper change. I wish I had a photo of the look on my sister's face--it's going to be a while before my babies have cousins to play with.

I'm doing a corn-free diet for my own peace of mind since my son had such bad colic due to his corn allergy. In a couple weeks, I'll try something w/ corn and see how she does.







: she doesn't have allergies.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...h/peaches3.jpg

*MommyTeesa*, I have the same baby tub and I absolutely love it, although the mesh thingy is a waste of time after their done w/ sponge baths. My favorite thing about it is that it fits horizontally across my bathtub so baby can bathe in the little tub while I soak in a bubble bath below.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
I have been using a bouncy seat since day 1, Ceci loves to sleep there when she falls asleep in the sling, I put her in the seat so I can do dishes, cook or take a shower or play with the other kids









I think I am getting Mastitis again as my right bb is sore this time, why do I keep getting this nasty thing? I am not sure how much more of this I can take...

I'm sorry your going through this

I've had reocuring mastitis with each of my kids I get it about every 4-6 weeks and it seems to come on for no reason everytime I get sick I want to quit nursing

I'm taking homeopathics to prevent it so we'll see I've had 3 plugged ducts but none of them have turned into mastitis so I have my fingers crossed


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
ezra was super alert for his first bath. his eyes were wide open & he just looked around. we took a bath together & i filled it up all the way so he rested on my legs. i also spent quite a bit of time floating him with my hands behind his head & back & his little legs went limp. he was so entranced!

Try tapping on the tub like a heartbeat, DD was SO cute listening to it! Talk about entranced!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Yesterday she pooped all over her auntie during a diaper change. I wish I had a photo of the look on my sister's face--it's going to be a while before my babies have cousins to play with.

We had projectile poop one day, a poop that shot out with a baby fart and it went a good 18 inches! Amazing.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll try to catch up with this long thread soon... just subbing for now.

I am dealing with some post-surgery complications/health issues, so I haven't a lot of energy to post for now. Hope to be back soon...


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
we gave Nathaniel his very first real bath. his reaction
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...3/P6040010.jpg
was to sleep nutty boy. fell into a deep sleep barely even woke when we took him out!

how did everyone elses babes do with their first baths?

Cute! We gave Raven her first bath a couple days ago, but i kind of regret it because it loosened up some scabbing on her bellybutton and she bled like crazy for the next couple days. Of course it upset me 10x more than her.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I had a plugged duct over the weekend. It was soooo very painful, but we were able to get past it with the help of a heating pad and my DS's super sucking abilities. I tried everything else, and nothing worked until I used the heating pad.

Yipes, a few health probs. over the weekend around here, huh? I had a plugged duct or the beginnings of mastitis or something over the weekend... really high fever, chills, sore breasts, etc. but treated it at home as well.

Does anyone have a baby that spits up, like, a LOT? My baby seems to always be spitting up, but she's gaining weight and having seemingly sufficient bowel movements so... midwife says it's nothing to worry about. Also, does anyone know what it means when a baby is bringing its knees up and sort of writhing like... is this tummy pain or gas or..?







:


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Does anyone have a baby that spits up, like, a LOT? My baby seems to always be spitting up, but she's gaining weight and having seemingly sufficient bowel movements so... midwife says it's nothing to worry about. Also, does anyone know what it means when a baby is bringing its knees up and sort of writhing like... is this tummy pain or gas or..?







:

DS was/is and it's getting much better now that he's almost 5 weeks. He was back up to his birth weight at 9 days, that's all I know about his weight, although I know he's bigger.







Just an immature GI tract/system and stomach muscles? I'd guess the writing is gas pain. DS has done some straining, which concerns me a bit. i am cutting out obvious dairy ...


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
I'll try to catch up with this long thread soon... just subbing for now.

I am dealing with some post-surgery complications/health issues, so I haven't a lot of energy to post for now. Hope to be back soon...

feel better dear one


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
We gave Raven her first bath

Does anyone have a baby that spits up, like, a LOT? My baby seems to always be spitting up, but she's gaining weight and having seemingly sufficient bowel movements so... midwife says it's nothing to worry about.

She is so cute!

It seams Sebastian spits up every time he eats. He is also gaining weight (at his 2 week appt he was 7 lbs 11 oz, one pound heavier than birth weight!) so I am not to worried. Just worried for my furniture..


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
I've had reocuring mastitis with each of my kids I get it about every 4-6 weeks and it seems to come on for no reason everytime I get sick I want to quit nursing


About 3 or 4 issues ago Mothering magazine did a article on reoccuring mastitis. It was very informative.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

nak

re: mastitis... try taking a lecithin supplement. I did this when I had recurrent plugged ducts shortly after DS1 was born.

Also, check out kellymom's page on this topic for other ideas.

Oh, and thanks kittn







:


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
I'll try to catch up with this long thread soon... just subbing for now.

I am dealing with some post-surgery complications/health issues, so I haven't a lot of energy to post for now. Hope to be back soon...









hope you feel better soon, mama!!







sending lots of healing vibes your way!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sitting here NAK and laughing because Kylie just let out the most monsterous noise when she pooped and farted a moment ago!! How do these tiny little people make such loud noises when they poop??? It's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Doula Gina (Jun 29, 2005)

subbing - but I'm off to bed.


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks ladies for the healing vibes







I am feeling a bit better today, I have been taking Belladonna to fight this crappy thing! It makes me really miserable and sad







I am going to try that supplement if I get it again, it sucks!

Does any of your little ones have a witching hour? Cecis if from 7-9, she just cries for no reason that I can see, I feed her, change her, rock her, hold her, sling her and other things and she keeps crying until she falls asleep. Do any of your babes do that?

We are going camping this weekend so I am hoping I am 100% by then!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
Thanks ladies for the healing vibes







I am feeling a bit better today, I have been taking Belladonna to fight this crappy thing! It makes me really miserable and sad







I am going to try that supplement if I get it again, it sucks!

Does any of your little ones have a witching hour? Cecis if from 7-9, she just cries for no reason that I can see, I feed her, change her, rock her, hold her, sling her and other things and she keeps crying until she falls asleep. Do any of your babes do that?

We are going camping this weekend so I am hoping I am 100% by then!

Glad you are feeling better!









Nic's been cranky more, not just in the evening - reaching that "6 week peak" of fussiness?


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
I'm sitting here NAK and laughing because Kylie just let out the most monsterous noise when she pooped and farted a moment ago!! How do these tiny little people make such loud noises when they poop??? It's absolutely amazing!









nate burps like a trucker! its hysterical. they are almost as loud as the older boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
Thanks ladies for the healing vibes








I am feeling a bit better today, I have been taking Belladonna to fight this crappy thing! It makes me really miserable and sad







I am going to try that supplement if I get it again, it sucks!

Does any of your little ones have a witching hour? Cecis if from 7-9, she just cries for no reason that I can see, I feed her, change her, rock her, hold her, sling her and other things and she keeps crying until she falls asleep. Do any of your babes do that?

We are going camping this weekend so I am hoping I am 100% by then!

i do hope you feel better
nathaniel witching hour is 4:30-6pm every day.i sling him and suddenly all is right with the world


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah, ezra is fussy in the evenings. i remember the girls being like that, too. it's nurse-o-rama from 5pm - bedtime! last evening he had a HUGE sucking need. everytime i took him off the breast (asleep) he cried & frantically looked to latch back on. my mom took him for a while & managed to calm him down....with a pacifier!? i really didn't want him to take a paci but broke down & bought one the last time my mom was here because she really wanted to be able to soothe him. well, it didn't work last week but obviously she wasn't going to give up. i'm really not upset about it. my nips were seriously sore last night!

so slingin'mom...you're going camping? tent camping? with a newborn? i suppose after 5 kids, anything seems possible, eh?







good luck!

i'm sorry to hear about all of you suffering from mastitis & other complications. i truly hope you're able to take it easy & enjoy your babies in the midst of the craziness....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Akasha is more fussy than usual in the evenings too... only a few nights was it really bad though, and whoa! that gave me a taste of how bad it can be and I since have been thanking my lucky stars to have such a mellow babe! I'd love to hear about the camping too- how exactly doea that work w/ a little one?


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Ceci has been really fussy today as well, I wonder what is going on with her? She was so content before and now she is so very crabby...LOL!

Camping is fun







We have a camper, so its not that bad at all, we also have a seasonal campsite so we don't have to pack/unpack and stuff like that. All the kids love camping and Ceci loves being outside in the fresh air, my sling works great for walking around the campground but I also bring my stroller, cause she likes to be out sometimes. We all love it, its great!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
Does any of your little ones have a witching hour? Cecis if from 7-9, she just cries for no reason that I can see, I feed her, change her, rock her, hold her, sling her and other things and she keeps crying until she falls asleep. Do any of your babes do that?

Yeah and it's always in the middle of the night







:

Baraka--have you had much luck working on your thesis sine Akasha was born? I can hardly find time to feed myself right now--let alone study! I think I am going to end up having to buy more extensions...I suppose i am just lucky that i have that option, it just is costly.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Kudos to you mamas attempting to study for school right now. I seriously don't know how you do it!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Does anyone have a baby that spits up, like, a LOT? My baby seems to always be spitting up, but she's gaining weight and having seemingly sufficient bowel movements so... midwife says it's nothing to worry about. Also, does anyone know what it means when a baby is bringing its knees up and sort of writhing like... is this tummy pain or gas or..?







:

My mom came to rescue me today from a persistently crying baby and she suggested gripe water. All it is is baking sodain water, like giving your baby liquid TUMS and it made a HUGE difference right away. You should hae heard the gas coming out of this kid! It is a safe, cheap, and easy thing to try and for us it worked. DD was having the same tummy pain, pulling up her knees, spitting up, etc. I'm still watching for GER but I think it may have been simply gas, and a lot of it, keep our fingers crossed for us!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300150.jpg

I was just taking pics and talking to her and she smiled!! For the first time.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome, WTG, Saphira!









I've tried gripe water a couple times and found it to be no miracle, but everyone else swears by it ... what's up with that?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300150.jpg

I was just taking pics and talking to her and she smiled!! For the first time.

that is so sweet!

i caught ezra with a _sleepy_ smile....(did i post this here already?)

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_0675.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_0676.jpg


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
Kudos to you mamas attempting to study for school right now. I seriously don't know how you do it!









ahh, forget studying--i'm personally in awe of anyone who's managing to care for two (or more!) babies (slash/young kids) right now! wow! one is so consuming!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
My mom came to rescue me today from a persistently crying baby and she suggested gripe water. All it is is baking sodain water, like giving your baby liquid TUMS and it made a HUGE difference right away. You should hae heard the gas coming out of this kid! It is a safe, cheap, and easy thing to try and for us it worked. DD was having the same tummy pain, pulling up her knees, spitting up, etc. I'm still watching for GER but I think it may have been simply gas, and a lot of it, keep our fingers crossed for us!

my mom said that they (her generation) always gave their kids "gripe water" until there was some controversy over it containing alcohol... she didn't even think it was sold any more, but low and behold my midwife even suggested it as option if raven is having another 4 hour crying fit (she noted that i shouldn't get in the habit of using it too often, though). she said they sell it at any pharmacy. kristen--it sounds like what your mom used was a home made concoction?

i'm also suspecting reflux over here. we should compare notes








hahaha


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

nak so forgive my typos and no caps.

elise has her fussy times at night. it is usually about 7:30 or 8 nd last till 10 or 11pm.







: we try everything but she is just fussy. last night we took a bath together nd she LOVED it. all was great until she smiled super big and then pooped in the bath water!!!!














it was gross!!!! we did get a big laugh after i showered off and got cleaned off!

and it is amazing how this little girl can have so much gas and its soooooooo loud!!!









to all the mommies who are feeling bad i hope you are on the way to feeling better.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300150.jpg

I was just taking pics and talking to her and she smiled!! For the first time.


what a gorgeous picture!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
Awesome, WTG, Saphira!









I've tried gripe water a couple times and found it to be no miracle, but everyone else swears by it ... what's up with that?









there are different brands with different stuff in them. some might work better than others

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
that is so sweet!

i caught ezra with a _sleepy_ smile....(did i post this here already?)

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_0675.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_0676.jpg

how squishy cute!

just a note for the babes having one suddenly off fussy day. growth spurts can cause this!
we had our first real growth spurt and i sat there thinking "could my supply be low?" then it dawned on me. sure enough 24 hours later he was out cold for a while


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
my mom said that they (her generation) always gave their kids "gripe water" until there was some controversy over it containing alcohol... she didn't even think it was sold any more, but low and behold my midwife even suggested it as option if raven is having another 4 hour crying fit (she noted that i shouldn't get in the habit of using it too often, though). she said they sell it at any pharmacy. kristen--it sounds like what your mom used was a home made concoction?

i'm also suspecting reflux over here. we should compare notes







hahaha

My mom said the same thing, that when I was young it was recommended that you not give more than one small dose infrequently because it made babies very drowsy. Must have been the alcohol, I suspect they have changed the formula somewhat since we were kids. It was $2.67 for a 250ml bottle at SuperStore. The non-medicinal ingredients are: water, sucrose, glycerine, ethanol, polysorbate 80, dill oil, fennel oil and p-hydroxybenzoate. So it does still contain alcohol, but it's not much. The dose is 2.5ml up to 4 times a day.

If you don't like the alcohol and other ingredients (flavour and preservatives basically) maybe try making a home-made concoction with baking soda. The concentration is 50mg/5ml, so not much.... that equates to about 1 tsp per cup or so. It'll be salty and gross if it's plain, so you might have to doctor it a bit to get her to take it! We put it in a nipple from one of the free bottles that we've acquired and my mom managed to get her to take it. She won't take it from me!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Saphira has been sleeping most of the day today. I am assuming that it's a growth spurt aswell. Goodness knows she NEEDS a growth spurt. She's been nursing like crazy for a week, too. And she's 4.5 weeks old.







:

I was just looking at some birthday pics and she HAS grown.







Funny how mamas can't really tell tho. But one outfit she was wearing at 2 days old and swallowed her, fits perfect right now. I'm sure in another week, it will be too small.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Yeah and it's always in the middle of the night







:

Baraka--have you had much luck working on your thesis sine Akasha was born? I can hardly find time to feed myself right now--let alone study! I think I am going to end up having to buy more extensions...I suppose i am just lucky that i have that option, it just is costly.

I am getting work done, but it is slow going. I have actually decided today to start pumping milk so I can leave for blocks of time to write at a coffeeshop- my brain has a hard time functioning when she is anywhere near, and I feel like I can get so much more done in a few hours away from her than in like a few days with her at my side. But it's hard I don't want to leave her, and I didn't want her to ever know the bottle, but something's got to give if I am gonna finish this summer. DH is totally supportive of the plan, so basically most days I will go out for a few hours when he comes home from work and he'll be "Mommy"... I am getting stuff during the days, but like I said, it's slooowwww going. And when I am feeding her or rocking her, it's easier to be here on MDC or watching a DVD or something than coming up with profound sentences, kwim? Thanks for asking, I needed to get that out I guess- whew!

Btw, I have flirted with the extention idea too, and the $$ and the fact that Akasha's just going to get more mobile is making me really want to finish this summer. What are your thoughts on school this summer- what would it take to make it all work for you? Once I got clear that getting out of the house was key for me, I could then see how I could make that happen (although I am sacraficing some of my uhhh.. idealism)...


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Baraka how much more do you have on your degree? I am toying with the idea of returning to finish my master's this fall. I think at this point it is dependent on whether dh goes to days. There is no way I can do it with him on swing. I did well, I went back to school to get a certificate when Liam was 7 weeks old. I planned my classes so that he never got a bottle. I also did the program in one year instead of two. I must have been on drugs.

We went to Children's today and had Maggie's wedges made. We have one for daily and nightly use, one for diaper changing and one for a convertible car seat. The therapist making the wedges said Maggie was one of the youngest babies she has had. The reason why is because it usually takes a long time to figure out yes we have acid reflux get into the doctors etc. We had a prescription for medication before she was born so we did not have to to go the hospital route. For some reason a couple of my kids had gotten violently ill with reflux after office hours and had to go to the ER. Luckily for us our pediatrician's office practice is to meet you at the hospital so we did not have to wait with everyone else but still I did not want to expose any of my kids to that.

Okay I am rambling.


----------



## ginnyjuice (Nov 9, 2006)

I had 11 lb 5 oz Quincy on 5/19. He is tiring! His "party time" is 11pm-2am. He is almost entirely peaceful all day, then all heck breaks loose.

Breastfeeding has been going well but I cried every time for a week while we both figured it all out. I still have a daily cry but feel pretty good. I am happy to be getting out with him more and more as the days pass!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm not currently in a degreed program but i've been working towards my doula certification & starting a home-study childbirth ed program, as well, and i've done jack squat since ezra was born! i tried working on the written exam for my doula cert the other day & it was impossible!!! the exam is all i have left & it's driving me batty. i'm hoping to finish it this month because i really want to get going on the CBE training. teaching seems like a much more do-able thing with 3 small kids! i'm a nurse, by profession, but i think those days are over for me. i'm so excited to work in the birth field.

i know this is off the "life with babe" topic, but what is everyone studying? someone is in nursing school. happyhippymama, is that you?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Once I got clear that getting out of the house was key for me, I could then see how I could make that happen (although I am sacraficing some of my uhhh.. idealism)...

Heehee, you will find that you will sacrifice a lot of your "idealism" at certain times, it just comes with the territory. you just need to do what is "ideal" for ou and your family









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ginnyjuice* 
I had 11 lb 5 oz Quincy on 5/19. He is tiring! His "party time" is 11pm-2am. He is almost entirely peaceful all day, then all heck breaks loose.

Breastfeeding has been going well but I cried every time for a week while we both figured it all out. I still have a daily cry but feel pretty good. I am happy to be getting out with him more and more as the days pass!

Kayleigh's witching hour is also about 11-2am







: we're working on it.

I cry whenever I watch the Baby Story show and the mom goes for a c-section.... gotta stop watching that!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

I am in nursing school. I am about done.









I have been on maternity leave for several weeks. I am very nervous about going back really. Just don't want to leave my baby.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i'm not currently in a degreed program but i've been working towards my doula certification & starting a home-study childbirth ed program, as well, and i've done jack squat since ezra was born! i tried working on the written exam for my doula cert the other day & it was impossible!!! the exam is all i have left & it's driving me batty. i'm hoping to finish it this month because i really want to get going on the CBE training. teaching seems like a much more do-able thing with 3 small kids! i'm a nurse, by profession, but i think those days are over for me. i'm so excited to work in the birth field.

i know this is off the "life with babe" topic, but what is everyone studying? someone is in nursing school. happyhippymama, is that you?

\how does someone go about becoming a midwife or doula? just out of curiosity

I have 3.5 weeks left and im done with my associates in criminal law. In fact I had my graduation friday (before classes finished) I came home on the Tuesday after having nate and had a test due. it's a little crazy here but DH is very helpful. The children's lit elective is killing me though. I don't want to analyze the original shrek book by william steig.i.just.dont!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I got my PhD in cultural anthropology - graduated on May 19th, threw a huge party on the 20th, had Clay on the 21st









Now I am still working on related things like an article I am publishing in a journal that is based on my doctoral research and due with the outside reviewers edits in just over a week!

I am also teaching anthropology classes online in summer school and started with my forensic psychology paid work again today. I am tired


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

Just checking in. This post is huge!!!! Adjusting to a newborn with a toddler is hard. Newborn part I can handle. It's the toddler that is adjusting to a newborn that is hard.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm working on my MLIS (Master of Library and Information Science) - had DS on may 2 and my class ended May 13. Luckily I worked ahead and was taking only one course. I'm taking the summer off, then will take my comprehensive exams in October and a condensed course in Nov. and Dec., then I have 2 or 3 to go. So I'm coping by not taking classes right now! I have a very part -time and flexible job (website stuff) that I do from home whenever and even finding several hours a week to do that can be tough. Sometimes I have to acutally concentrate and and find more than 5 minutes to do stuff ... who knew! Of course this evening I could have spent a couple hours on it, but have been shopping online (retail therapy!?







) and ordering photo gifts for Father's Day. *sigh* Oh well, mama needs some brain dead me time.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I got my PhD in cultural anthropology - graduated on May 19th, threw a huge party on the 20th, had Clay on the 21st









Now I am still working on related things like an article I am publishing in a journal that is based on my doctoral research and due with the outside reviewers edits in just over a week!

I am also teaching anthropology classes online in summer school and started with my forensic psychology paid work again today. I am tired









WOW. Good job mama!!







I bet you feel so proud to be done with that!

I had an anthropologist that taught my mythology class a few years ago. She was one of THE most interesting people I'd ever met.

Congrats on the accomplishments.


----------



## stanleymama (Dec 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/S6300150.jpg

I was just taking pics and talking to her and she smiled!! For the first time.


She is beautiful!! I love her red hair too!!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

All this talk about school is reminding me I need to get my bottom off the chair and do my massage therapy recertification by the end of the month. I had hoped to finish it before Kiran was born, you'd think those extra 2 weeks would have helped, but no. I have a couple hours of class to take, an envelope to put into the mailbox, and some other paperwork to fill out including saying how many hours of massage I've done in the last 4 years . . . . I can do it. I can do it. I can do it.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganbaby* 
It's the toddler that is adjusting to a newborn that is hard.

So true!

I spent half of this evening lamenting the fact that my daughter is already a week old. Is the time going by way too fast for anyone else?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i know this is off the "life with babe" topic, but what is everyone studying?

I am trying to get motivated to get finish my master's in Poli sci. I stopped attending classes when dh and I started raising my mentally ill nephew...and when he to more then we could handle I just never went back. I was tired because I worked full time and went to school full time and had 4 kids and a dh working an opposite shift. I am ready to finish because I want to have my phd by the time Maggie starts kindergarten.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Kristen I'm only on page 5 of this thread but you totally need to cut dairy out ASAP I'd be willing to bet like a thousand dollars (US$! ROFL) that it's the problem. Both my kids are dairy sensitive and it is so worth seeing them happier and sleeping better. I had cheese with lunch last week without thinking and Henry SCREAMED for 35 minutes that evening. It can be an evening-only thing, it doesn't make sense, but it's so worth trying cutting out dairy.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
So true!

I spent half of this evening lamenting the fact that my daughter is already a week old. Is the time going by way too fast for anyone else?

Its is going way too fast. Its like on super fast speed. It makes me so sad besides the fact its going to fast my daughter is doing things that she should not, like she has rolled since the day she was born... most of the time its accidental but a couple of times of day she does it on purpose. She also is very very alert. We have never had a sleepy baby stage. She does the "social smile" so if you smile at her she smiles back. She also laughs which just cracks us all up so then she laughs even harder if we are laughing. I literally spend hours staring at her.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

(I read through this whole thread and typed this in notepad as I went.)

I eat clif bars for needed calories that are dairy free enough for me. The ones I've read labels of may have trace amounts.

I couldn't live without my Kozy carrier. Er, my two Kozy carriers. I ordered a Babyhawk too. Can't wait for it to get here, it matches the awesome diaper bag my friend sewed for me!

I also recommend the Baby Bjorn bouncy seat. It's way better than other seats, and has a weight limit of 30 pounds it lasts a LONG time. We used ours a lot the first three weeks, but now the only place Henry will stay asleep after I put him down is one of our chairs, so the bouncy seat is folded up at the moment. I'm sure I'll get it out again in a few more weeks when he's ready to be put down awake and stay happy.

Crying out out of nowhere when asleep is a classic "gotta pee" signal. For those of you who want to dip your toe into ECing.









Amy - you're vegan so I can't tell ya it's dairy, but those symptoms (spitting up and gas - that's what the leg writhing most likely is) scream food sensitivity to me. My first guess would be soy. Babies don't need to spit up. Although it's common I wouldn't say it's normal. Henry spits up when I eat dairy. He also gets gas from it. I have gripe water ordered (baby bliss brand) and am going to pick up some mylicon (gas) drops today becuase I know myself and know I won't stay 100% dairy free so I might as well have some things to try to make Henry more comfortable when I break down.









I have good results with Henry's crankiness in the evening if I start wearing him before the crying starts and don't take him off (except if he needs to pee) until he's really asleep, which is sometimes 2.5-3 hours straight. It's tough because during this my daughter is waiting to nurse, or falling asleep without nursing (that's fine with me but a little sad), but it avoids the crying so it's worth it.

Henry's first smiles were at Delia, it was so sweet. I still haven't gotten one yet, but I'm not worried. I see lots of the sleep smiles and they're SO cute!!

My mom has been here for over a week, and my MIL a few days - we're dropping her off at the airport today and my mom is staying another two weeks! My mom and my dad (he left Saturday) spent a lot of time cleaning my house. My dad is a compulsive vacuumer. When we went to Duluth (two hours one way) to pick up my MIL last Friday, they spent the entire day cleaning! My mom washed all my curtains! I made them almost eight years ago and they hadn't been washed since I put them up. I'm excited to go through closets with her and get rid of stuff to maybe feel like we can fit in this house another year or two without going insane. Delia has loved having them here, we all have. I can't wait until they retire and can come and stay for longer a few times a year. I always knew my sister was lucky to live in the same town as our parents, but now I REALLY realize it. Wishing Minnesota and Florida were much much closer these days...


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Baraka how much more do you have on your degree? I am toying with the idea of returning to finish my master's this fall. I think at this point it is dependent on whether dh goes to days. There is no way I can do it with him on swing. I did well, I went back to school to get a certificate when Liam was 7 weeks old. I planned my classes so that he never got a bottle. I also did the program in one year instead of two. I must have been on drugs.

I am working towards my MA in Counseling Psychology- I have everything done, including 1/2 of the credits needed for my thesis. All's that's left is to finish my thesis writing, which is a women's group curriculum that explores the metaphorical flow of birth... the idea being that all healing is giving birth to some new creative element in ourselves/our lives... and birthing is the perfect (IMO) metaphor for us as women because the core is on being and not doing... ah! I could go on and on! I have done women's groups as a life coach and teacher for the last several years, and it is def one of my greatest joys! BTW my grad program is all research based, there are no classes to go to (www.goddard.edu)... that would be certainly difficult. So the plus is I make my own schedule. The minus is that no one is holding me accountable for my work but me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I spent half of this evening lamenting the fact that my daughter is already a week old. Is the time going by way too fast for anyone else?

I cried about this last night...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Heehee, you will find that you will sacrifice a lot of your "idealism" at certain times, it just comes with the territory. you just need to do what is "ideal" for ou and your family









This is really hitting home for me... I feel like I have transfered some of my perfectionism onto my mothering, and I need to really work on that. I don't Akasha growing up with that pressure around her... I am learning so much from her already









Can I just say that this thread is amazing and that all of you are AMAZING! I am just astounded at all the things we have all accomplished and how well everyone is doing with their families in the midst of challenges.. Ya'll Inspire!!!


----------



## myheartbelongs24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I know this is normal... That doesn't mean I have to like it! My DS has had it burst out since he was one week, now going on four weeks.... It looks so much worse than my DS1 and DD.
Do any of you have any kind of gentle treatment for newborn acne/rash? Its so bumpy and red and dry looking. And the cradle cap has started too... ugghh!
Anyone?







I want my beautiful baby back!








Cynthia


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
This is really hitting home for me... I feel like I have transfered some of my perfectionism onto my mothering, and I need to really work on that.

You aren't the only one! I try to just go with the flow with DD and spend time just loving her but I SO wish she were able to fit into a normal schedule with sleep and feedings but am trying SO hard to just love being a mom and all the imperfections that come along with it. It is not easy, but we al try to do our best day by day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Crying out out of nowhere when asleep is a classic "gotta pee" signal. For those of you who want to dip your toe into ECing.









Thanks Emily, we've been doing a sort of lazy version of ECing. I think it barely counts even!







When I am sure that she has to pee (just woken and diaper is dry being one example of when) then we have "naked bum time!" and she lays on a pre-fold in her crib and watches the mobile. I've only been wrong once so far and waited and waited and still had a dry diaper. I feel like I don't have the time to go any further with it at this point, but am hoping to get some reading done about ECing when I have a few minutes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I always knew my sister was lucky to live in the same town as our parents, but now I REALLY realize it. Wishing Minnesota and Florida were much much closer these days...

Aw, you're going to make me







My parents are in the process of moving to Thunder Bay (just another 2 hrs north of Deluth... maybe we can meet in the middle some day







) and I'm going to miss them. My mom is sad that the timing sucks since DD is her first grandchild, so I'm sure I'll see her lots. Dad is already retired and she's retiring this summer, so they'll have time to travel luckily, but I'm still going to miss thier help!

Just an update on the gasiness and screaming here, we are doing MUCH better. I gave another 1ml of gripe water mid-afternoon yesterday (dose is 2.5ml) and another 1ml around 10pm and there was no shrieking and even very little crying. Just a bit of fussing but nothing that nursing couldn't handle. I've also noticed that her latch is much better when she isn't uncomfortable from the gas, she isn't desperate for boob in search of comfort so she takes an extra second to make the effort to open up a bit wider and pay attention to what is going on! yay!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myheartbelongs24* 
I know this is normal... That doesn't mean I have to like it! My DS has had it burst out since he was one week, now going on four weeks.... It looks so much worse than my DS1 and DD.
Do any of you have any kind of gentle treatment for newborn acne/rash? Its so bumpy and red and dry looking. And the cradle cap has started too... ugghh!
Anyone?







I want my beautiful baby back!








Cynthia

I've heard that breast milk can help the baby acne. Might help the cradle cap too. Cradle cap solutions were listed last week by a few moms in a different thread. I recall that coating it in olive oil and then brushing gently helps to loosen it up so it will wash off.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myheartbelongs24* 
I know this is normal... That doesn't mean I have to like it! My DS has had it burst out since he was one week, now going on four weeks.... It looks so much worse than my DS1 and DD.
Do any of you have any kind of gentle treatment for newborn acne/rash? Its so bumpy and red and dry looking. And the cradle cap has started too... ugghh!
Anyone?







I want my beautiful baby back!








Cynthia

i use breast milk and nate's baby acne is almost gone 100%.it cant hurt


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
i use breast milk and nate's baby acne is almost gone 100%.it cant hurt

Do you rub it in or just wipe some on there or ??? I have used some on his clogged tear ducts and it helps that too.


----------



## carnalcindd (Jun 7, 2007)

We were also supposed to be April, but rolled into May.

BF is going OK. DS wants to eat nonstop, but mama's nipples hurt. We have some lazy latching that we are trying to work on too. We saw a LC yesterday that thought it could be either poor latching causing the pain or thrush...so we are really watching the latch and hoping it is not thrush. My DS will eat and eat sometimes 12 boobies (back and forth until he is done) during the day, but at night it is generally just one side and then back to sleep.

I am glad I found this board.















:


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carnalcindd* 
We were also supposed to be April, but rolled into May.

BF is going OK. DS wants to eat nonstop, but mama's nipples hurt. We have some lazy latching that we are trying to work on too. We saw a LC yesterday that thought it could be either poor latching causing the pain or thrush...so we are really watching the latch and hoping it is not thrush. My DS will eat and eat sometimes 12 boobies (back and forth until he is done) during the day, but at night it is generally just one side and then back to sleep.

I am glad I found this board.















:









Welcome to the "group". Glad you found this fabulous site. I'm sure you'll love it here. How old is your baby?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
When I am sure that she has to pee (just woken and diaper is dry being one example of when) then we have "naked bum time!" and she lays on a pre-fold in her crib and watches the mobile.

I'm having a hard time keeping up with you all! But other than that things are going great.. despite the busyness and the tiredness!

So I wanted to respond to ktd's post above, sort of. We used to do "naked bum time" with DD a lot... we were sort of half ECing her as well. How do you do naked bum time with boys?! DH and I are so afraid of the fountain! And our boy pees A LOT... his diapers are constantly soaked... I guess we could put him on his tummy even though he doesn't really like that?

Oh, we had our last midwife appt yesterday and Emeth has gained 2 more lbs in 3 weeks.. he is now 12 lbs and 6 weeks old. He's pretty big. DD wasn't 12 lbs until she was around 3 or 4 months old... or more. She was tiny.. 25th percentile... I think he's around 90th.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

We had our 2 wk pp appt with mw today...dd gained a lb since birth. Fun!


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

So this is where everybody is.... Wow so many different topics, ny head is swirlling. I guess i will just soak it up for a while. It is so nice to know i am not alone. That everyone is dealing with the same adjustment issues i am..... I feel like things are going pretty well.... I was excited for today becuase we did not have anywhere we had to be and baby P would get all the naps in she wanted... but now i am finding myself a little lonely. I have lots of people i could call but i don't know what is stopping me,,, Well now it is get off of work time and most people i know also have families to get home and deal with. or live two time zones away and always seem to be eating supper when i call... Anyway Hubby should be home in an hour....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Are any of your DH's or DP's being very insensitive to your lack of housecleaning abilities lately? It's not like I am super woman, as much as I'd like to think I am. Really when baby is eating, that is all I am doing is feeding him. (and surfing MDC and myspace at the same time!). Dh is seriously making me feel like shi*t for not cleaning the house while he is at work. It's not like I was cleaning a ton before I had the baby, so I don't know why he expects me to now! Maybe I am just being overly senstive to his ciritism. Last night when he got home, I handed Sebastian over to his daddy and the 2 of them hung out while I did the dishes, cooked dinner and sweft the floor. I had to stop in the middle of dishes and cooking dinner to feed him so we didn't end up eating until almost 10pm. UGH. I am frustrated and emotional, and seriously pissed off at DH for making me feel like this, when normally he is a pretty easy going and great man. Thanks for letting me vent. Is anyone else dealing with these issues too?

Well, While I am at it with rants about DH.. Does anyone's DH still resume his normal life while making you feel stuck to figure out how to be 2 people at once (does that make sense? I mean I can't leave without baby, baby is always with me, so I feel like I am 2 people at once). Like, he wants to still go jam with his friends on Monday evenings or rock climb on the weekend, and I ask to take an hour to leave the house alone and he completely Vetos it. I don't find it fair, and I've told him that, but I have a hard time expressing myself with all these super sensitive emotions I've got going on so it ends up being teary eyed babble. OK.. for real, done venting now. Thanks.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Do you rub it in or just wipe some on there or ??? I have used some on his clogged tear ducts and it helps that too.

i do kind of rub it in. I use my nipple kind of like a chap stick if that makes sense. LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Are any of your DH's or DP's being very insensitive to your lack of housecleaning abilities lately? It's not like I am super woman, as much as I'd like to think I am. Really when baby is eating, that is all I am doing is feeding him. (and surfing MDC and myspace at the same time!). Dh is seriously making me feel like shi*t for not cleaning the house while he is at work. It's not like I was cleaning a ton before I had the baby, so I don't know why he expects me to now! Maybe I am just being overly senstive to his ciritism. Last night when he got home, I handed Sebastian over to his daddy and the 2 of them hung out while I did the dishes, cooked dinner and sweft the floor. I had to stop in the middle of dishes and cooking dinner to feed him so we didn't end up eating until almost 10pm. UGH. I am frustrated and emotional, and seriously pissed off at DH for making me feel like this, when normally he is a pretty easy going and great man. Thanks for letting me vent. Is anyone else dealing with these issues too?

Well, While I am at it with rants about DH.. Does anyone's DH still resume his normal life while making you feel stuck to figure out how to be 2 people at once (does that make sense? I mean I can't leave without baby, baby is always with me, so I feel like I am 2 people at once). Like, he wants to still go jam with his friends on Monday evenings or rock climb on the weekend, and I ask to take an hour to leave the house alone and he completely Vetos it. I don't find it fair, and I've told him that, but I have a hard time expressing myself with all these super sensitive emotions I've got going on so it ends up being teary eyed babble. OK.. for real, done venting now. Thanks.

im sorry dh isnt being as sweet as you need him to be. you could try writing dh a letter if you feel it will be easier to keep your cool that way. Im pretty lucky that dh gets it. but then again its never been just us because when he came into the picture I already had my two older boys so i set the bar with "this is what I expect if your with me" kind of thing. LOL i was a drill sergent!

dh may not know what you need him to do or expect him to be like. guys are usually clueless. is there a time when you can sit and talk about what you need when you arent too super tired


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll have to try the breast milk thing on DS#2's acne, thanks for the tip pp! Just had his 1-month checkup today; he's 11 lbs, 10oz and 23 inches. Eats a lot and, thankfully, sleeps a lot at night. I'm having way more issues w/ the toddler in the house, but that's a diff. forum! So fun having a baby in the house again; I'm addicted!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Are any of your DH's or DP's being very insensitive to your lack of housecleaning abilities lately?
(snip)
Well, While I am at it with rants about DH.. Does anyone's DH still resume his normal life while making you feel stuck to figure out how to be 2 people at once (does that make sense? I mean I can't leave without baby, baby is always with me, so I feel like I am 2 people at once).

My DH is not being insensitive to my lack of housecleaning abilities lately, but I know others are having the same troubles and wanted to let you know that you are not alone!

As for the second part, yes, but he is busy with work and school and I knew that he would be when babe was born so I am not surprised that I am "stuck" with her 24/7. My mom is babysitting long enough for me to take the skids to a movie next friday. The theatre is 2 blocks from our house and 93 min long, so I figure we'll be gone two hours. I can nurse DD before we go, then when we get home and will get 2 hours to just veg with the older kids. When she came over the other day she happily doted on DD while I puttered around making dinner, doing laundry, etc. It was SO nice. Do you have anyone that can/will do that for you? That will solve both problems to some extent and give you an adult to talk to as well!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaah! Real pants! I bought a pair of capris from Old Navy today, and I have some more arriving tomorrow. They are big because I need them big, but I'm just not willing to only have like 3 pairs of bottoms that fit me all summer.

My new mantra is "It's all about the poop." My kids are so wonderful (Hey - I just said "my kids" how cool is that?! LOL) when they poop enough! It's like they are different people.

I got way too little sleep last night, and my husband is leaving early in the morning for a 3 night canoe trip so I better get to sleep. I spose I have to take these cute capris off though, or they'll be all wrinkly tomorrow. And don't worry, my mom is in town to help me while my husband's gone. I am not at all cool enough as some of y'all, going grocery shopping alone with kids! Ha!! I have barely been alone with my kids since Henry was born. As it should be!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i took the kids out ALL day yesterday & it was exhausting....but i did it!







we went swimming with some friends & afterwards drove to my parent's new house (they just moved back to illinois from wisconsin). we were gone from 10:30am to 8pm. the biggest issue was when one of the girls needed to pee!? i've been so diligent about making sure everyone uses the bathroom before we leave the house but it never works as planned. oh well....

my dh rant...it drives me nutty when he acts all tired in the morning! yes, he usually takes ezra around 4:30 or 5am when he starts his grunting act but they are able to sleep together fine & i get up with the girls around 6:30 & start the day while dh & babe sleep in. and of course, i'm up every 2-3 hrs, nursing & changing diapers all night. i'm not ridiculously sleep deprived but yesterday morning i was super tired because ez was up a lot & when i mentioned how tired i was, instead of being sympathetic, dh chimed in how tired _he_ was. what? naturally, because i was exhausted, i snapped & we had an argument at 6am. there is NO WAY he could be more tired than me! i know it's not a competition, but sometimes i just want some sympathy for caring for a newborn 24 hrs. a day. it's not a 9-5 job, ya know?


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Just thought I would pop in and say HI to everyone







We are off for our weekend of camping, I hope everything goes well!!! I will talk to you all when we get back, have a great weekend!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Dh's day off - yeah! We are going upstate to go hiking for the day









I have a question for y'all --

KRS ONE is performing at the club that is basically across the street from the loft we live in (same block, literally less, one door down on the other side of the street). A friend got tickets for dh and I, who love KRS ONE.

So, my first thought I was that I would go for an hour whihle dh was here and then he would go when I came home. A very good, very AP, friend offered to come stay with both boys, who will be sleeping by then (newborn should really be asleep and sahe said she would just hold him the whole time). So, would ou take her up on it and go out with dh for an hour even though baby is just shy of three weeks?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

MSAX, it's always a hard decision to leave our kids (no matter what age, right?) but it sounds like you have a great plan set up & i would go! the worst thing that could happen is your friend calls & says Baby is unconsolable & you need to come home. go have some fun!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

MSAX, I would totally go. It's only an hour and you'd be leaving him with someone you trust. Take a cell phone and if your friend runs into trouble, she can give you a ring.

As for the DH issue, mine has not said a word about the state of the housekeeping, and if he did, he would get a boot to the rear. (Okay.. not really. But we would Have Words, for sure.) And as far as dinner goes, dinner every night for the past two weeks has either been something out of our freezer stash, or take-out. I do not even feel guilty about this. I will get back into making dinner when Gus is a bit older and I'm not feeling so overwhelmed all the time. In the meantime, Chinese takeout and frozen lasagna are not going to kill anyone!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

msax- i know this is a tough decision. but your not running away from home, just going out. it sounds like your friend ill take good care of the babes. go have fun for a bit. it will boost your mood


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

my MIL and GMIL came in town on wednesday and took me to old navy - i found a top i like, so got it in the two available colors. at least they aren't t-shirts and they actually clear the "boys". i couldn't find any pants i like. stupid c-section







: maybe some other time.

and then on thursday, they stuck around and ran errands with me - grocery shopping, post office, dry cleaners. it was awesome getting three errands done in one day!

i didn't realize how much more complicated it was going to be getting around with a 23 mos. old and a newborn. i make myself do it every other day or so, but it ain't easy! (mainly because super chunk wants to eat every hour or so...).


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I am so excited. Maggie gained 10 ounces in 5 days. WOO HOO. She is now a whopping 8 pounds 1 ounce.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 

and then on thursday, they stuck around and ran errands with me - grocery shopping, post office, dry cleaners. it was awesome getting three errands done in one day!

i didn't realize how much more complicated it was going to be getting around with a 23 mos. old and a newborn. i make myself do it every other day or so, but it ain't easy! (mainly because super chunk wants to eat every hour or so...).

I hear ya om this one! I swear, when I go back to work in a few weeks i am going to have to get up at 8 in the morning to make sure I can get to work on time for 4 in the afternoon! I cannot get our shit together in a timely manner at all and have been 10 minutes to a 1/2 hour late everywhere I go. This is all because my 4-year old can't (or won't) follow directions if her life depended on it and my 4 week-old wants to nurse right before we walk out the door, regardless of the fact that she just ate a 1/2 hour before.


----------



## Doula Gina (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope I don't get flamed! My transition from mother of 2 to mother of 3 has been pretty seamless. I owe my older son's devotion and willingness to do everything I tell/ask him to do to him being here when his baby sister was born, and my younger son is just happy that I'm stuck on one spot when I sit down to nurse and proceeds to get into mischief knowing that I'm not coming anywhere near him - so he owes his freedom to his baby sister. Other than the extra skin and the milk insurance (and the tupperware of placenta capsules), there isn't a trace of the birth... I feel so bittersweet about this time, knowing Minerva is our last baby. Like I want to build a shrine to having been a child-bearing woman, now that I am and will be a child-rearing woman.







But I'm doing everything right with the baby andtaking lots of photos to help me remember her at each age. And I am loving breastfeeding again. I'll probably be one of those people they drag onto a talk show with a 10-year old who's stull nursing







. J/k. I'm sure she'll wean by the time she's 7.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

MSAX- I agree with pp's.. I would go. you are close to home and have a great friend who you know will take care of babe.

I don't know how any of you do it with 2 or more! I am still trying to figure out how to get around with one! i.e.- what do you do when you have to run in the gas station for 3 mins to buy somethin or pay for gas? leave the babe in the car with the windows cracked and doors locked? or get dc out of the car seat [or get the whole carseat out] to take in with you for those 3 mins? I have not done either because i really dont know what to do!

i learned how to use my ring sling yesterday!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

doulagina, i'm with you! going from 2 to 3 has been pretty uneventful for me (so no flaming here!). personally, i thought having #1 was the most difficult transition. my whole life did a 180 and, in retrospect, the adjustment was very hard. having #2 was only difficult in that i had to fine tune my organizational skills. with #3, dd1 & dd2 play together & help me out & it's not that crazy. ezra is a good little guy, too. taking all 3 kids out of the house is pretty nutty but i've learned to allow lots of time for everything (especially getting in & out of the car!).

lizzyq, i still struggle with what to do with my children when i need to run in somewhere for 1/2 second!? i really think it's a situational decision....i've left them in the car (in visual site, of course) for a minute to pay for gas or whatever. when i had one, i think i usually carried the carseat in. it only takes a second to pop in out, run in & then pop it back in (much easier than disturbing the little one to sling him!).


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I am lucky in that almost every gas station in my area has pay-at-the-pump so I don't have to leave my car to pay. I'll tell you, pay-at-the-pump, drive-through bank tellers, and drive-through espresso stands are a huge lifesaver right now! If not for those things, DH would be taking my car out to go fill it with gas, I'm not kidding.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
I hear ya om this one! I swear, when I go back to work in a few weeks i am going to have to get up at 8 in the morning to make sure I can get to work on time for 4 in the afternoon! I cannot get our shit together in a timely manner at all and have been 10 minutes to a 1/2 hour late everywhere I go. This is all because my 4-year old can't (or won't) follow directions if her life depended on it and my 4 week-old wants to nurse right before we walk out the door, regardless of the fact that she just ate a 1/2 hour before.

i laughed so hard at this. its just like that in my house right now. trying to get all four out is like pulling teeth. the two year old will strip as Im getting the baby dressed.12 year old cant find his other cleat and the 9 year old is asking for a snack. i lost it yesterday (after a particularly difficult afternoon) i just sat down on the floor and cried








we did get out the door, 15 minutes late. I hate being late

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
MSAX- I agree with pp's.. I would go. you are close to home and have a great friend who you know will take care of babe.

I don't know how any of you do it with 2 or more! I am still trying to figure out how to get around with one! i.e.- what do you do when you have to run in the gas station for 3 mins to buy somethin or pay for gas? leave the babe in the car with the windows cracked and doors locked? or get dc out of the car seat [or get the whole carseat out] to take in with you for those 3 mins? I have not done either because i really dont know what to do!

i learned how to use my ring sling yesterday!

I would bring him in or I call Dh and have him go get whatever whatever on his way home. If I have my oldest with me (12) and its fast/in a decent area/ and he's agreeable to it i leave them with him.that last one is rare.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
doulagina, i'm with you! going from 2 to 3 has been pretty uneventful for me (so no flaming here!). personally, i thought having #1 was the most difficult transition. my whole life did a 180 and, in retrospect, the adjustment was very hard. having #2 was only difficult in that i had to fine tune my organizational skills. with #3, dd1 & dd2 play together & help me out & it's not that crazy. ezra is a good little guy, too. taking all 3 kids out of the house is pretty nutty but i've learned to allow lots of time for everything (especially getting in & out of the car!).

the initial jump from 2-3 wasnt bad it was when the youngest learned to start trouble. then I no longer had enough hands. this jump to 4 is killing me. sammy is having a tough adjustment. hes great with the baby most of the time. except when the baby is crying. the baby cries and sammy tells him "STOP IT" the baby keeps crying sammy starts crying then the baby cries louder sammy screams louder. it was not a fun day yesterday.at all!


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

well, the only time i ever leave one of mine in the car unattended is when i am loading them from the house - i get ds out and buckled up (and then i lock the car and turn the alarm on) and then run in and grab dd. i live on a really busy street, so i can't just let ds walk out to the car - i need to hold his hand. and i can't maneuver walking ds and carrying dd out to the car at the same time (i guess i'll get better, but i am also still healing). other than that, they always both come with me (i carry dd in the mei tai). BUT - i live in the city, about one mile from the center of downtown, so i would never be comfortable leaving them in the car by themselves. i might be paranoid, but it's what works for me.


----------



## NaturalMommaof3+1 (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

I haven't had a chance to pop in much since our little one arrived, but I wanted to say hi to you all and see how you and your little ones are doing.








Any updates or pics? Maybe I need to start at the beginning of this thread??


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

another quick check-in to say hi







we moved the same week Claire was born, and I just today *finally* got my own internet again. so my world is still in boxes, and my ex took my older two for vacation just this afternoon. They will be gone two weeks, and, well, i was already emotional to start with







Claire sleeps really good at night, but of course that means she's leeched onto my chest for most of the waking hours







I am getting better at using my ring sling, hopefully i can get her set up so she can nurse hands-free in there, and i can actually hang out with my other two kids and DP occasionally







I am healing pretty good, *ahem* missing DP a lot, but i am too nervous to do anything at least until my bleeding stops completely. and I am a bleeder







:


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

About leaving them in the car. I homeschool my oldest, so when he's out with me, I will usually leave my youngest with him in the car while I pay for gas. And I will only go to a gas station that is not busy at all and that i can park right in front of the day. If my babe is crying already, I see this as a great time to get her out of the seat and I will go to a busy gas station so that I can keep her out of the seat longer so she will have a lil break from it. All this is always very calculated.







But I think it has to be, they are my babies.

Anyway, my 2.5 year old is having a semi-hard time adjusting. He is taking every opportunity to test me. Like, will I get up even tho I am nursing the baby to actually stop him from getting things from the fridge or will I just keep saying Sage come here. Or how much did I *really* mean for him to stop hitting his oldest brother for NO reason; enough to GET UP and stop him. He'll just look at me as I'm telling him to stop and DO it again. Just to test. He listens to DH with ZERO problem. With no hesitation. It's very frustrating for me. I mean, I am the one who really needs him to listen, right. It would sure make my life easier.







:

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
I am lucky in that almost every gas station in my area has pay-at-the-pump so I don't have to leave my car to pay. I'll tell you, pay-at-the-pump, drive-through bank tellers, and drive-through espresso stands are a huge lifesaver right now! If not for those things, DH would be taking my car out to go fill it with gas, I'm not kidding.

Don't forget drive-through pharmacies!!

Even though I have taken them to the grocery store all at once, it's not something I plan to do on a regular basis. I'm a big fan of DH doing stuff on the way home (though he's usually not home until after 8 or 9 pm, thus the reason I end up taking them all out more than I'd like to) or waiting until he gets home and going by myself (well, with the baby now) or running errands before he goes to work in the morning. Right now I really want to go the hardware store, but that's different than the grocery store (carts at the hardware store suck), and so it's been about 3 days and I haven't gone yet. And now it's really a moot point because the thing I need requires DH's help to fix (stacking the bunkbeds) and he's out of town until Sunday night.

DH makes me laugh because he keeps suggesting that I take them all to the YMCA pool by myself.







:


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 

DH makes me laugh because he keeps suggesting that I take them all to the YMCA pool by myself.







:

I did do that with my kids when my 2.5 year old was a newborn. I think in a way, it's almost like I seek out stressful situations. Because boy was it stressful. I just thought the kids would like it. So off we went.

I made the HUGE mistake of taking them to the game store the other day. ALL 4 of them. No carts. No helper.(ie DH) My 2.5 year old kept running all over the store showing me all the games he recognized and the games that go with his favorite movies. And moving things around the store that he was looking at. And the older 2 were trying to figure out which games to trade and how much credit they would have. Blah blah blah. And my sweet babe slept in my arms the whole time. THEN we went to target. But that was ok. A buggy for my toddler. And the funny thing is, that he would NEVER sit in a buggy before I had the baby. Now he sits in it with no problem. Never stands in it. He is so good. Thank goodness.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

:


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I am getting work done, but it is slow going. I have actually decided today to start pumping milk so I can leave for blocks of time to write at a coffeeshop- my brain has a hard time functioning when she is anywhere near, and I feel like I can get so much more done in a few hours away from her than in like a few days with her at my side. But it's hard I don't want to leave her, and I didn't want her to ever know the bottle, but something's got to give if I am gonna finish this summer. DH is totally supportive of the plan, so basically most days I will go out for a few hours when he comes home from work and he'll be "Mommy"... I am getting stuff during the days, but like I said, it's slooowwww going. And when I am feeding her or rocking her, it's easier to be here on MDC or watching a DVD or something than coming up with profound sentences, kwim? Thanks for asking, I needed to get that out I guess- whew!

I think that's totally justfiable... I was so sure I wasn't going to use bottles or pacifiers, too, but last night I gave in and tried giving raven a pacifier because she was having yet another unconsolable screaming fit, i felt really, really bad about it and really relieved (in a way) when she spit it out... also, my mom is steadily trying to convince me to eventually give in to pumping so that once in a while someone else can feed her so i can get a longer sleep or break away from her because i'm really getting stressed out--in fact my mom had to fly all the way back from Ontario after just going home last week cause I'm so overwhelmed. I had no idea a newborn baby was so much work; and Raven is a really needy baby so it's even more difficult. Short story long, I am actually seriously considering the bottle thing (or maybe sippy cup thing) for down the road when my "ideal" was to NEVER use one.. hrmph.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 

Crying out out of nowhere when asleep is a classic "gotta pee" signal. For those of you who want to dip your toe into ECing.









Amy - you're vegan so I can't tell ya it's dairy, but those symptoms (spitting up and gas - that's what the leg writhing most likely is) scream food sensitivity to me. My first guess would be soy. Babies don't need to spit up. Although it's common I wouldn't say it's normal. Henry spits up when I eat dairy. He also gets gas from it. I have gripe water ordered (baby bliss brand) and am going to pick up some mylicon (gas) drops today becuase I know myself and know I won't stay 100% dairy free so I might as well have some things to try to make Henry more comfortable when I break down.









I was also wondering about Soy. I don't usually eat very much, so at first I thought, "Can't be..." but I just realized the veggie burgers that have become somewhat of a staple around here since I don't have a lot of time to cook, are soy-based. I am gonna try not eating any, I'll just have a veggie sandwich instead or something... see what happens. My nurse aunt recommended this stuff called Ovol for gas, so we're also gonna give that a try.

That said, the past couple nights I'm a bit concerned that her problem is that my milk supply dwindles bigtime in the middle of the night and she isn't getting enough to eat. She trys to feed for over an hour, but after 15 mins. or so there's just hardly anything left (I think?) so she pulls away and starts crying. I mean but the same signs might just mean she has a tummy ache so she's pulling away..? I dunno..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Are any of your DH's or DP's being very insensitive to your lack of housecleaning abilities lately?

My problem is similar but not the same. DP doesn't give a crap about the house cleaning, so he won't help unless I really nag him (which I hate doing after he's been at work for 9 hours a day), so the house is a mess and it really irritates me, I can't stand it. Slowly learning to accept a bit of mess, but I'd love if he would just tidy up here and there without me having to ask... It's really hard to tidy up 1-handed with this baby on my boob at all times.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
That said, the past couple nights I'm a bit concerned that her problem is that my milk supply dwindles bigtime in the middle of the night and she isn't getting enough to eat. She trys to feed for over an hour, but after 15 mins. or so there's just hardly anything left (I think?) so she pulls away and starts crying. I mean but the same signs might just mean she has a tummy ache so she's pulling away..? I dunno..


Sometimes nursing laying down will slow the flow of milk to the babe. could it be the position your using?I have always had an oversupply with geysers for nipples. I nurse "uphill" laying down a lot. it helps the baby not so drowned.

Also are you sleeping on your stomach? that can hinder you milk flow some at least temporarily


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
Sometimes nursing laying down will slow the flow of milk to the babe. could it be the position your using?I have always had an oversupply with geysers for nipples. I nurse "uphill" laying down a lot. it helps the baby not so drowned.

Also are you sleeping on your stomach? that can hinder you milk flow some at least temporarily


i've never thought of this! i have geysers, too, and ezra frequently coughs & sputters while nursing during the day but it's much less at night. so it's because i'm lying down? i always thought my supply was lower, too.

dd1 had projectile vomiting issues & i was convinced i was drowning her with my milk. she had major sucking needs & i _do_ think she "overate," if that's even possible with a baby, and then she shot out what she didn't need. dd2 seemed to tolerate the flow pretty well but ezra scares me sometimes. i swear, he seriously chokes & doesn't breathe for a few seconds & then gasps for air. maybe i should stop drinking my mother's milk tea!?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 

That said, the past couple nights I'm a bit concerned that her problem is that my milk supply dwindles bigtime in the middle of the night and she isn't getting enough to eat. She trys to feed for over an hour, but after 15 mins. or so there's just hardly anything left (I think?) so she pulls away and starts crying. I mean but the same signs might just mean she has a tummy ache so she's pulling away..?

Your lucky your mom will fly back to help you out. My mom is 45 mins away and has come over twice since I've had him. One time she did help clean my kitchen, but the other time she didn't do anything but sit on my couch, and that was the day I had a plugged duct so I couldn't do anything but try to fight that all day.







:

When Sebastian wakes up in the middle of the night pulling away and crying it is usually because he's got a wet (or poopy) diaper. That's the only thing I can think of... You can also try the elimination diet, although it's really hard on a vegan to cut out everything (exept milk, you've got that one covered)- soy, peanuts, wheat... what else? Spicy foods maybe?

------

What are you momma's making for dinner? My DH is over making dinner when he gets home from work now.. he was the first 2 weeks but now it's up to me. I made some vegan mac n cheese (from a box) with tempeh a couple nights ago. We've had plenty of speghetti lately. Tonight I am making baked potatoes (the easiest yet, wash potatoes, throw them in the oven!)... what else is super easy?

I didn't make frozen dinners beforehand, and I thought I would be getting more help from mom and MIL, but that turned out to be a joke. So.... gimme some ideas!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Amy, hang in there, it does get easier. I've found the last couple of days things have started to get a little bit easier, but we also have hit the one month mark, so that might have something to do with it. DD and I are just getting used to eah other! I did try the Ovol (simethicone drops) and didn't find it as effective as the gripe water. Might be different for your babe.

oh yeah, and we're starting to think that DD's gassiness is mainly from garlic, which *I* am sensitive too and eat anyways (and DH has been putting a lot in his cooking).

If you have any interest in hanging out with two other (first time) moms with same age babies we might be meeting for tea next Wednesday. Sometimes it helps just to be able to commiserate with others dealing with the same issues. We might all have solutions for each other's difficulties too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a quick WWYD.

My neighbor across the street was due with her first a month after me. We didn't talk much, they just moved in less than a year ago.
Right before my May bug was born we ran into eachother and she said that she was wondering if I had the baby yet. I said "Don't worry I'll bring him by when he's born". He was born two days later and I didn't feel very social for a good two weeks.
When I started feeling social I happened to overhear her talk to my good friend neighbor. . ."I'm having a c-section. . .yeah she's 8lb 11oz". This was a week ago. I didn't much feel like going over there. I don't really care how she wants to birth, but I just don't have the energy to try to find out what kind of birth she wants and what her OB might be trying to push on her. What am I going to say when she asks me where I had him "Oh yeah" (as I point to the bathroom window of my house) " I had him right there. . . no we planned it that way"---without it coming out weird. So I kept putting off going there to talk.
I know she's interested in BF btw--from a previous convo.
Monday she went in to have her baby. She and the baby are back today (though she was back--alone--yesterday. Don't know what to make of that exactly).
sigh.
Anyway. I want to be supportive and stuff, but I'm pretty drained myself. We could be good support for eachother--living close & having babies close in age, being close in age ourselves. . .but I'm a misfit and awkward and stuff. I don't know. I'm scared of conflict too.
I like the bumpersticker on her car







it's about animal rights. Sigh. (I had two bumperstickers on my car "it's your birth, know your options" & "Affordable healthcare begins with breastfeeding" and she said she read them and wanted to talk about BF sometime. We never did. I got the vibe then she wasn't interested in birth choices. This was when we were 5/6 mo along)
Now it's awkward because it's been so long since I had Mickey, and now I don't know how long to wait before invading her space. She's recovering from surgery for crying out loud. . .but likely she could also benefit from support and the knowledge I have. Sigh.
I plan on just being honest about my delay--I am anti-social after having a baby. If I express understanding with her possibly feeling anti-social too she might appreciate that.
I don't know what I'm looking for.
Any advice/insight would be appreciated.

Holy moley this got long. Sorry for that.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Synchro- Maybe bring her a vegan dinner (you assumed because of the bumper sticker) and strike up a convo when you do. I'm sure she'd apprieate the dinner and it gives you an opening to chat...


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i've never thought of this! i have geysers, too, and ezra frequently coughs & sputters while nursing during the day but it's much less at night. so it's because i'm lying down? i always thought my supply was lower, too.

dd1 had projectile vomiting issues & i was convinced i was drowning her with my milk. she had major sucking needs & i _do_ think she "overate," if that's even possible with a baby, and then she shot out what she didn't need. dd2 seemed to tolerate the flow pretty well but ezra scares me sometimes. i swear, he seriously chokes & doesn't breathe for a few seconds & then gasps for air. maybe i should stop drinking my mother's milk tea!?

each kid will handle your let down differently. and with each child it can get worse. my saving grace this time is that I have a nursing toddler. but if one more person tells me to nurse the baby first or he wont get enough I will scream! really Is there any truth to that one? I figure my body will make what it needs to wont it?

as far as the anti-social feeling and visiting the neighbor. I would just tell her you would have come by sooner but you just werent up to it. after all having a baby is an adjustment. if she had a section things may be rough for her on the breastfeeding front and having another mom that gets it could really help


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Laura, I would go by, but have an "out" planned so that you can leave when you think you are done with your visit if things get uncomfortable.

Kittn - I would think nursing your toddler first and then your babe would be better because then baby gets more hindmilk?? Not sure!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

i nurse my 3.5 yo first (can i still call her a toddler? LOL) so the baby gets more hindmilk and have seen better poop in him since doing it that way. I'm also sticking to one side for 2-3 nursings so he gets more hindmilk that way too, and my supply is getting manageable I think from that and also from time - he's over five weeks now.

MSAX I would go to the concert with a phone for your friend to call you if the baby needs you. I left Henry at home with my mom today while I went to the grocery store with Delia and it was nice.

The gripe water came today and I gave Henry two doses. Not sure if it helped, but he had a great evening so I'll continue to use it and see! The most amazing thing was he started to wake up just as Delia and I were heading upstairs to nurse - my mom had him in a Kozy. Somehow my magical mother managed to keep him quiet the entire time Delia nursed!! She brought him upstairs right when Delia fell asleep and said "Oh, he's just starting to root around now." He wasn't even crying yet! She amazes me. I guess after raising four kids and being around my sister's kids she's really really really good at it!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm a little confused, as dh takes on so much work, then is unhappy when he can't do it all. Tonight he invited the ILs over to grill dinner, it was really late, then he calmed Kiran while I took Rowan to bed, dh didn't get to do something he wanted to do in the evening, and I just don't get why he thought it would happen, or was I supposed to do something different? Eat faster? Nurse them both to sleep at the same time? (in different beds?) He never complains about the house and stuff, just goes quiet and I'm supposed to figure out what he's unhappy about, and if it had anything to do with me or not. But how do people get 2 kids to bed? How is it done?

I'm so jealous of people who can go on trips, we have a home-based business and I guess we can never ever leave. Nearest movie theater is 20 mi away, I don't think I can leave Kiran for 3 hours for at least a couple months yet. Nearest venue for live music is about 2 hours away. Well, I guess I can console myself hiking at the national park, it's about 5 minutes. I'm gonna die if I don't get myself a sling really really really soon.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
I'm a little confused, as dh takes on so much work, then is unhappy when he can't do it all. Tonight he invited the ILs over to grill dinner, it was really late, then he calmed Kiran while I took Rowan to bed, dh didn't get to do something he wanted to do in the evening, and I just don't get why he thought it would happen, or was I supposed to do something different? Eat faster? Nurse them both to sleep at the same time? (in different beds?) He never complains about the house and stuff, just goes quiet and I'm supposed to figure out what he's unhappy about, and if it had anything to do with me or not. But how do people get 2 kids to bed? How is it done?

I sound a bit like your dh







:
It's hard for me to accept when I can't get something done because of parenting responsibilities. I know it's temporary. I know that I *will* get towhatever it is I want done, but it's still really frustrating.
Maybe acknowledging how frustrating it is to put down his projects because of the kids would help him not get into that quiet frustrated funk. I know acknoledgement is all *I* need a lot of the times.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Amy-
Hang in there, it really does get easier. I know you are probably tired of people saying that but it does. I think going from no kids to one is harder than from 1 to 2 your whole life changes it is a tough adjustment.

My older daughter is sensitive to dairy and when i was cutting that out I switched over to soy milk and found she was just as sensitive to soy. Once I cut out both dairy and soy she was a much happier less troubled little person. Cutting soy would probably be pretty difficult for a vegan but i recommend trying it sooner rather than later because it can mean a drastic difference. It took 24-48 hours for me to see a difference in Maya by the time I had been dairy/soy free for a week she was a different baby. no more twisting her tummy, no more arching and screaming and she nursed a little less. It is my thought that she was nursing for comfort but the milk with the dairy proteins ended up making it worse so she would nurse again and it was a terrible cycle.

Don't feel bad about needing help. It is only in recent times that women were expected to raise the children alone, we are pack animals and the work is supposed to be shard amongst the group. It can feel overwhelming and daunting to have to care for the baby and home by yourself. Perhaps talking to your dh on the weekend about needing some help tidying up would go over better than if you did it after he got back from work.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

it's making me crazy. nate spits up all the time and i cant figure out what it is. im going to go on the sears elimination diet and hopefully its nothing as drastic as garlic(i cant live without it but I will) I can deal with dairy/soy since I know how to avoid those. Im not convinced it's dairy/ soy since his only issue seems to be spitting up and mild fussiness. when ds2 reacted to dairy/soy he was miserable and screamed bloody murder. he also had bloody mucosy green stools. Nates poop is normal as can be bright yellow mustard color with seeds. he is peeing plenty.

question for all you moms who get the reflux thing. Can reflux issues be triggered by food allergies/intollerances? or is it a seperate issues always in and of itself? I just want to have info for if and when it comes up with the dr.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Am I the only one experiencing BF problems?!?

I'm so happy for all of you (especially first time) mamas who aren't going thru what we are because it's not fun.

Massimo was born on June 1st (but my water broke the day before so I'm still good here in the May group, right!?!) at 10 lb 11 oz. My breasts (nipple shape and production of colostrum) and his latch were problematic from the start. I saw two lactations specialists in the hospital and started pumping right away. It's been exhausting.

He doesn't really get anything from the breast directly, although I make him try every time. Then he gets a bottle of expressed BM but at first I was only eeking out half an ounce or so -- which meant we had to supplement with formula. I held out as long as possible and tried to give very small amounts but he started sleeping all the time (was extremely lathargic) and screaming when awake. I could tell he was really unhappy -- not the same content boy I birthed. So now we've been giving as much supplemental formula as he wants (needs) and he is happy again. But I cry almost every time the formula comes out...

He lost more then 10% of his body weight, so we rented a scale to make sure he keeps gaining. Between remembering to weigh him before/after eating, trying to nurse him from the breast directly, feeding via bottle(s), changing him, and then pumping for 20 - 30 minutes there's not much time left in the day.

Anyway, sorry for the long ramble. Just needed to get it out I guess. At first we were too tired to turn on the computer. Now I surf while pumping.

Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
My problem is similar but not the same. DP doesn't give a crap about the house cleaning, so he won't help unless I really nag him (which I hate doing after he's been at work for 9 hours a day), so the house is a mess and it really irritates me, I can't stand it. Slowly learning to accept a bit of mess, but I'd love if he would just tidy up here and there without me having to ask... It's really hard to tidy up 1-handed with this baby on my boob at all times.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

bikegrrl,
I am combo feeding formula & bm. Darci & I are much happier.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

mimmyteesa, sounds like a food allergy!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txbikegrrl* 
Am I the only one experiencing BF problems?!?

I'm so happy for all of you (especially first time) mamas who aren't going thru what we are because it's not fun.

Massimo was born on June 1st (but my water broke the day before so I'm still good here in the May group, right!?!) at 10 lb 11 oz. My breasts (nipple shape and production of colostrum) and his latch were problematic from the start. I saw two lactations specialists in the hospital and started pumping right away. It's been exhausting.

He doesn't really get anything from the breast directly, although I make him try every time. Then he gets a bottle of expressed BM but at first I was only eeking out half an ounce or so -- which meant we had to supplement with formula. I held out as long as possible and tried to give very small amounts but he started sleeping all the time (was extremely lathargic) and screaming when awake. I could tell he was really unhappy -- not the same content boy I birthed. So now we've been giving as much supplemental formula as he wants (needs) and he is happy again. But I cry almost every time the formula comes out...

He lost more then 10% of his body weight, so we rented a scale to make sure he keeps gaining. Between remembering to weigh him before/after eating, trying to nurse him from the breast directly, feeding via bottle(s), changing him, and then pumping for 20 - 30 minutes there's not much time left in the day.

Anyway, sorry for the long ramble. Just needed to get it out I guess. At first we were too tired to turn on the computer. Now I surf while pumping.

Any advice would be appreciated...


















Have you tried finding and IBCLC? It would be well worth it for you to have someone come over and spend as much time as you need helping him get back to the breast. They can be expensive but nowhere near what you would end up paying in formula. I think having someone come visit you in the home rather than trying to get it together enough to go to a LLL meeting would be so helpful for you.

Here is a sight where you can search by zip code for a LC. I am sometimes wary of the hospital ones sometimes they aren't certified etc.

http://gotwww.net/ilca/


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

HI All!
Glad I found you all.









I'm 8 days post-partum and I've been having wicked night sweats. I can't remember having them with DS. Is this normal?!

I was feeling some mild uterine discomfort Thursday-Friday and put a call in to the mw. She hasn't called back yet, and it's better today. I think I was doing too much and not taking ibuprofen. I wasn't sure if I was getting a UTI or bladder infection or if it was uterine or what. But probably just doing too much.

I've had to see a LC. DD likes to keep her tongue on the roof of her mouth so her latch hasn't been right. It's worse on one side but we're getting better now that I know what it is. I've been having her practice sucking on my finger and trying to get her to open wider. I also made a chiro appt for her Monday, although DH isn't on board with the expense or idea.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willzmama* 
I've had to see a LC. DD likes to keep her tongue on the roof of her mouth so her latch hasn't been right. It's worse on one side but we're getting better now that I know what it is. I've been having her practice sucking on my finger and trying to get her to open wider. I also made a chiro appt for her Monday, although DH isn't on board with the expense or idea.

How do you know?

I'm working on our latch and I'm wondering if the problem is something like this (that I can't see KWIM?)


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txbikegrrl* 
Am I the only one experiencing BF problems?!?

No, Alivia stopped nursing well the night before last. Just suddenly acted like she forgot how to latch. Turns out her mouth got a bit sore from using daddy's pinky finger as a pacifier while we were rushing through the grocery store. She's doing better today, but I just about had a breakdown thinking she was going to give up nursing on me.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We had to work on a more open mouth for the first 1-2 weeks as ds liked to open just enough to get a little nipple in but it was painful and he would get air -- lucky for me I know all about this from ds1, so we were able to get it worked out quickly!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willzmama* 
HI All!
I'm 8 days post-partum and I've been having wicked night sweats. I can't remember having them with DS. Is this normal?!


Not sure if it's normal, but I've been experiencing them, too. I started having them around 8mo pg.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had them too and they are just now starting to taper at almost 3 weeks (which is really good timing since it's starting to get really hot here). I figured it was due to rearranging hormones. Funny thing is I'm generally really cold right before I get in bed but would wake up sweating. Blech.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
How do you know?

I'm working on our latch and I'm wondering if the problem is something like this (that I can't see KWIM?)

The LC opened DD's mouth while she was sleeping, and her tongue was up, like the tip was touching the roof of her mouth! And the LC stuck her finger in there and tried having her suck and her tongue wasn't staying under her finger. The tongue needs to be under the nipple but hers has been like sandpaper on the tip of my nipple. My nipple ends up looking like a tube of lipstick when it's really bad. She also wasn't opening wide enough to latch on well, probably because she likes to keep her tongue up. But having her practice on my finger first has helped. It's getting much better.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I had them too and they are just now starting to taper at almost 3 weeks (which is really good timing since it's starting to get really hot here). I figured it was due to rearranging hormones. Funny thing is I'm generally really cold right before I get in bed but would wake up sweating. Blech.

Yeah, I had to take a shower at 1:30am, I was so sweaty. Geez.


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
bikegrrl,
I am combo feeding formula & bm. Darci & I are much happier.

Me 3. Somewhere around week 4 or 5, I stopped feeling guilty. My favorite time of day, though, is 5am, sun coming up, breastfeeding DS. And I'm not a morning person


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Am I a May '07 mom even though I was due June 14th?

Carys is one month old (as of yesterday) and she's doing exceptionally well. She eats, she sleeps, she poos, and she takes one heck of a beating from her two older brothers







My 2-year old drives his trucks across her face, and loves to kiss her nose!

Nursing is going really well







I've been giving her a 4 oz bottle of EBM every night and that really seems to tide her over for a good 3-4 hour stretch! She made it out of her preemie clothes a couple of days ago and I'm so proud of her for growing so well. She has yet to fit into her small Fuzzi Bunz, though, but she's almost there. She actually will SLEEP in her car seat (my other 2 screamed) and I can even take a 2-minute shower with her in the bouncy seat! It's amazing!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

GeonomicsGirl! I was wondering how you guys did with the possible ABO incompatibity issue.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Laura! She came 5.5 weeks early with *MY* blood type and came home with me with absolutely no issues







: We were so happy because I hadn't had a chance to take the phenobarbitol that the UNC blood specialist prescribed. Phew! Thanks for thinking of us - we were very worried about possible problems with the baby


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txbikegrrl* 
Am I the only one experiencing BF problems?!?

I'm so happy for all of you (especially first time) mamas who aren't going thru what we are because it's not fun.

Massimo was born on June 1st (but my water broke the day before so I'm still good here in the May group, right!?!) at 10 lb 11 oz. My breasts (nipple shape and production of colostrum) and his latch were problematic from the start. I saw two lactations specialists in the hospital and started pumping right away. It's been exhausting.

He doesn't really get anything from the breast directly, although I make him try every time. Then he gets a bottle of expressed BM but at first I was only eeking out half an ounce or so -- which meant we had to supplement with formula. I held out as long as possible and tried to give very small amounts but he started sleeping all the time (was extremely lathargic) and screaming when awake. I could tell he was really unhappy -- not the same content boy I birthed. So now we've been giving as much supplemental formula as he wants (needs) and he is happy again. But I cry almost every time the formula comes out...

He lost more then 10% of his body weight, so we rented a scale to make sure he keeps gaining. Between remembering to weigh him before/after eating, trying to nurse him from the breast directly, feeding via bottle(s), changing him, and then pumping for 20 - 30 minutes there's not much time left in the day.

Anyway, sorry for the long ramble. Just needed to get it out I guess. At first we were too tired to turn on the computer. Now I surf while pumping.

Any advice would be appreciated...

im sorry your having such a tough time. bf isnt always easy for everyone . its a learned skill and sometimes takes a lot of work. keep your chin up and remember some is better than none!

have you been offered an SNS(supplemental nursing system) it may help get baby to breast by filling babes tummy with the formula while stimulating your milk and teaching nursing skills. just an idea. if you want more info I can help you. just send me a PM.

also want to mention when your nipple comes out looking like a tube of lipstick that may (not always) the baby has a short frenulum or a tounge tie


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
question for all you moms who get the reflux thing. Can reflux issues be triggered by food allergies/intollerances? or is it a seperate issues always in and of itself? I just want to have info for if and when it comes up with the dr.

When I was reading up on it the other night, I think on the Dr. Sears website, I read that approx 50% of reflux issues are food allergy/intolerance related and most of that 50% is cow's milk related, either through BM (mom drinking cow's milk) or formula.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willzmama* 
I'm 8 days post-partum and I've been having wicked night sweats. I can't remember having them with DS. Is this normal?!

I've had to see a LC. DD likes to keep her tongue on the roof of her mouth so her latch hasn't been right. It's worse on one side but we're getting better now that I know what it is. I've been having her practice sucking on my finger and trying to get her to open wider. I also made a chiro appt for her Monday, although DH isn't on board with the expense or idea.

Yes, I had night sweats for the first while as well, we are back to normal again though. not sure when it ended though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
We had to work on a more open mouth for the first 1-2 weeks as ds liked to open just enough to get a little nipple in but it was painful and he would get air -- lucky for me I know all about this from ds1, so we were able to get it worked out quickly!

How do you get them to open wider? And keep the bottom lip out? DD doesn't keep her lip stuck out and while it doesn't seem to be causing us too many issues I know we could be doing better.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Today I was sitting in the back seat of my car, nursing Henry. My mom was driving because I couldn't. We were parked outside my house. We were sitting there waiting for me to be done nursing so I could go in and let the dogs out to take them running. I was sitting there, frustrated, and felt like I was being two people at the same time AND completely worthless. Not completely worthless, but you know, like, unable to do simple things like drive my own car around my tiny town, or just go open the back of my car and let my dogs out of the house. All because of a baby needing to eat. I know, of course, the baby needs to eat!! But it's just annoying sometimes.

I had cheese today. Oh, boy. Now I definitely know Henry is sensitive to dairy. Delia too - she was a complete and utter brat this evening and I don't think it was my imagination. Yesterday and the day before she's been a little impish, but way more even tempered and able to HEAR me when I speak, you know? Henry was pretty miserable, although my mom and I did an OK job making him as happy as possible. At almost 11 PM, my mom just looked at me and said "Why did you eat cheese today?" LOL Well, NOW I KNOW. For sure. And that pizza was SO not worth it. Nothing is. Plus, when I'm totally strict about being dairy free, it's way easier to lose weight! (Henry doesn't scream bloody murder and has no poop symptoms, other than I think he poops less often when I have dairy - but it doesn't look that much different. No blood ever for sure. So, Annemarie, it could just be dairy for Nate too.)

I've had some worry about talking about my birth to people in person in my small town. Two weeks after I had Henry I went to my knitting group (I don't really go since having kids, but it's a friendly group of women I keep in touch with.) and practiced. LOL It went really well, but then I heard some things that got me all nervous again. Basically the normal totally understandable stuff of people thinking I'm crazy for having a baby "alone" on my bathroom floor. LOL I kind of clammed up about it, or tried to play up the idea that we didn't plan it, etc. But the last few days I've had some conversations where I was able to say that I had wanted to do it that way and that it was awesome. It feels so good to be more honest about how I feel. My friend threw a shower for me last week (it was awesome, we tie dyed stuff for Henry) and we didn't even talk about the birth, it was so amazing and relaxing and normal.

Anyone else having gas issues? I had that one major gas buildup like 6 days post partum. Then just a few days ago I had another one. I went out to lunch and nursed Henry to sleep and sat there all hunched over while I ate and drank. After lunch, my upper stomach started hurting - I'd never felt it before. It slowly got worse and worse until I had to drop off my mom, MIL and Delia at their motel and went home really fast to hand Henry off to my husband. I was moaning in pain by this time! I got in a hot shower, and a hot bath and it slowly got a little better to where I could feel my back was hurting too. I lay on the floor and took some gas-x. I guess my insides are still shifting around, and I'm trying to be better about not hunching over since my abs are no help keeping things together.

Speaking of abs, I keep thinking about doing some crunches or pilates but it never happens. If I don't have Henry on me somewhere, there are TONS of other things to do. And I never can do it when he's on me either, because if he is I'm nursing or trying to get him or keep him asleep - none of which can be done while crunching!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

So, I did it! I went out for just over an hours and danced with some girlfriends and it was great. I left the apartment and in the 100 yards between my place and the club someone hit on me (and when I told him I was married after he asked he went on and on about how mjy dh better treat me real good because a line of other men would take his place, etc.) So, I felt like I looked good even







Some great Brooklyn sytle hip hop, good for the soul. Baby and daddy sleeping when I came home but I woke dh up and the baby is still sleeping (and I should be but dh and I are both still up).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

emily, i know what you mean about feeling useless. nursing takes up so much time! and when i don't have Babe-on-the-boob i'm usually doing something housework related (so mundane) or taking care of my two older ones (who aren't that old so they still require a lot of attention & ingenuity!). yesterday, though, dh came home from being at a wedding and started talking to the girls about going outside & playing in the yard & gardening but i put a halt to that! i handed over ezra & told him i really needed to do a project. he still took the girls outside but he had to sit around holding the baby & couldn't fiddle around like usual. oh well. and i did something i love to do....work with power tools!







it wasn't a huge project, really. i just needed to move the coat & drying racks installed in our laundry room but it was so fulfilling to get out my tools & do something with my hands that didn't require diapers or food preparation or cleaning!!!

MSAX, yay for you going out dancing! i used to go dancing all the time but i haven't gone in YEARS. and by years i mean maybe 10? seriously. sad, isn't it. i really love to dance.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
also want to mention when your nipple comes out looking like a tube of lipstick that may (not always) the baby has a short frenulum or a tounge tie

i want to second this - that is exactly what i went through with ds - and nobody diagnosed it for 6 weeks







: (and this is after going to an LC twice who said his latch was fine - then why are my nipples all cracked and looking like a tube of lipstick???) it was very painful. i just kept researching online until i found out about tongue-tie, took him to the pediatrician that day - sure enough he was. she clipped the frenulum then and there and our issues were solved within three days. it really is something to have checked out.

plus, i just want to give all you new mom's some extra hope - after all that with ds, dd latched right on and has been a nursing champ ever since - it's been even better than i could have hoped for this second time around (of course, i had her checked for tongue tie in the hospital - she wasn't).

on a side note, i am so annoyed - i had dyed a bunch of prefolds for dd, made sure to wash them all out really well. well, apparently not well enough - i just got my diaper laundry out and both dd and ds's diapers are a nice light shade of pink. i am so bummed - i've spent the last couple years building my diaper stash, stalking the trading post, etc.. i am hoping it will fade, but do any of you have any advice on how to get it out?

oh - and dd only nursed once last night between the hours of midnight and 6am - woohoo! i feel so rested.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm with you all on feeling useless! I asked my mom to come tomorrow to hold the baby while I do chores so I can feel like I'm getting *something* accomplished. I try to do one load of laundry a day and keep up with the kitchen floor (dog tracks in dirt) and dishes (we have a dishwasher) but it's so hard! DD nurses constantly and then wants to nap but doesn't want to be put down so I end up carrying her all day and while putting her in a wrap helps, I can't do laundry that way and it's hard on my back to wear her all day. She is currently sleepig in my arms... looking absolutely angelic









Oh, and we got a 6 hr stretch of sleep last night! woohoo! 10:30-4:30 and then 4:45-7:00. *I* feel better too!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 

How do you get them to open wider? And keep the bottom lip out? DD doesn't keep her lip stuck out and while it doesn't seem to be causing us too many issues I know we could be doing better.

My old LLL leader spent a lot of time talking about this so I remember her advise well! She would always say: "Imagine you are eating a sandwich - you don't bring the sandwich straight into your open mouth, shoving it in. Instead, yousort of bring it towards you in a downward motion with you lower jaw out slightly further. Breastfeeding is the same."

So, what I do is have my nipple up by his nose and I bring it down towards his mouth, brushing against him. He will open his mouth in response to this (sometimes after a few tries) and I will only put the nipple into his mouth when he has opened wide enough for a good latch.

Does this make sense? Try pretending to eat a sandwich and then try the downward nipple motion with your babe.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

My oldest had major latch problems and it took FOUR MONTHS to overcome...mastitus, engorgement, swollen nipples--it was awful! But after those months, he FINALLY got it! My next two came knowing how to BF. Just wanted to say (like pp) that there is hope! It's hard, but you can do it! And just bc one babe had troubles doesn't mean the rest will--THANK GOODNESS, lol.
On a side note, any of you have an older child who is having trouble adjusting to new baby? I have a 4 yr b, 2 yr g, and nb g. DD is having a really rough time tranisitioning from baby to middle child. She is waking nights and will just cry and cry. And every day from around 1 pm til dinner, she is cranky, crying, whiny, inconsolable...what did/are you doing? I am trying to be very patient and she''s mostly taking it out on me (defiant, hits/kicks--not normal for her at all) but LOVES baby. I am sad. This is hard, and I miss my sweet tempered little girl! Any suggestions?


----------



## babymarimba (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, I just joined MDC, and I have a May 07 baby. Was supposed to be June 2, but he came on May 31.

BFing is gonig pretty well. He latched on right away and usually feeds pretty well. Sometimes he has to "go" while he's nursing and squirms around and pulls my nipple all over the place, which hurts, and sometimes he gets lazy and changes latch toward the end so he only has my nipple. When that happens, I sometimes will unlatch him, but usually when I do that, he doesn't want to latch back on, so sometimes I just let him continue so he will nurse a little longer. He rarely goes longer than 10 minutes per side during the day, and I want him to be eating a little more at each feeding so I don't have to feed him every hour like I was originally. We've got him up to 2 hours between feedings and sometimes 3 hours at night, which I can deal with.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome, tina! (and baby owen)!!

so i cut out dairy today. (this is going to be tricky!?) ezra isn't super fussy but he _is_ very gassy & has a chronically red bottom. he's also been having weird poops. we'll see what happens. i think dd1 has some lactose intolerance issues, too, so the whole family is cutting out dairy right along with me.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
So, I did it! I went out for just over an hours and danced with some girlfriends and it was great. I left the apartment and in the 100 yards between my place and the club someone hit on me (and when I told him I was married after he asked he went on and on about how mjy dh better treat me real good because a line of other men would take his place, etc.) So, I felt like I looked good even







Some great Brooklyn sytle hip hop, good for the soul. Baby and daddy sleeping when I came home but I woke dh up and the baby is still sleeping (and I should be but dh and I are both still up).

Sounds wonderful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
welcome, tina! (and baby owen)!!

so i cut out dairy today. (this is going to be tricky!?) ezra isn't super fussy but he _is_ very gassy & has a chronically red bottom. he's also been having weird poops. we'll see what happens. i think dd1 has some lactose intolerance issues, too, so the whole family is cutting out dairy right along with me.

I just cut out dairy a couple of days ago too,just to check and see if it was responsible for dd's acne rash... we'll see... I am secretly wishing it isn't the dairy cuz I don't know what I'll do w/o cheese!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

nak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Your lucky your mom will fly back to help you out. My mom is 45 mins away and has come over twice since I've had him. One time she did help clean my kitchen, but the other time she didn't do anything but sit on my couch, and that was the day I had a plugged duct so I couldn't do anything but try to fight that all day.







:

When Sebastian wakes up in the middle of the night pulling away and crying it is usually because he's got a wet (or poopy) diaper. That's the only thing I can think of... You can also try the elimination diet, although it's really hard on a vegan to cut out everything (exept milk, you've got that one covered)- soy, peanuts, wheat... what else? Spicy foods maybe?

------

What are you momma's making for dinner? My DH is over making dinner when he gets home from work now.. he was the first 2 weeks but now it's up to me. I made some vegan mac n cheese (from a box) with tempeh a couple nights ago. We've had plenty of speghetti lately. Tonight I am making baked potatoes (the easiest yet, wash potatoes, throw them in the oven!)... what else is super easy?

I didn't make frozen dinners beforehand, and I thought I would be getting more help from mom and MIL, but that turned out to be a joke. So.... gimme some ideas!

Yeah my mom was pretty worried about us... ha. We are seriously considering going back to Ontario for a while, we've had numerous offers of people we can stay with while we get sorted out... it's rough being so far from family w/a baby.

Raven actually doesn't really fuss when her diaper is dirty, it's bizarre. I just have to check constantly cause she doesn't seem to mind sitting around in a dirty diaper.

Grilled (oven; slice when baby napping) veggie fajitas, canned bean burritos, pastas, veg burgs, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Amy, hang in there, it does get easier. I've found the last couple of days things have started to get a little bit easier, but we also have hit the one month mark, so that might have something to do with it. DD and I are just getting used to eah other! I did try the Ovol (simethicone drops) and didn't find it as effective as the gripe water. Might be different for your babe.

oh yeah, and we're starting to think that DD's gassiness is mainly from garlic, which *I* am sensitive too and eat anyways (and DH has been putting a lot in his cooking).

If you have any interest in hanging out with two other (first time) moms with same age babies we might be meeting for tea next Wednesday. Sometimes it helps just to be able to commiserate with others dealing with the same issues. We might all have solutions for each other's difficulties too.

Still working on understanding why she cries... cut out soy, so far no change but not giving up yet... Thanks for the invite, Kristen, but ILs flying in on Wed. so gotta be here to greet--Jeff @ work... maybe another time?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
Amy-
Hang in there, it really does get easier. I know you are probably tired of people saying that but it does. I think going from no kids to one is harder than from 1 to 2 your whole life changes it is a tough adjustment.

Don't feel bad about needing help. It is only in recent times that women were expected to raise the children alone, we are pack animals and the work is supposed to be shard amongst the group. It can feel overwhelming and daunting to have to care for the baby and home by yourself. Perhaps talking to your dh on the weekend about needing some help tidying up would go over better than if you did it after he got back from work.

Thanks...







I am already starting to get a bit more used to being up at night and still semi-functional during the day... I think it took a while to recover from the exhaustion of the birth, too... I do hear "it gets better" a lot, so I'm just really hoping its true...









Mostly I get annoyed w/the "sleep when baby sleeps" thing... When does that
'privilege' expire? Ha... I feel like pressured to do it and just can't sometimes!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

So my only real problem is that my babe hasn't pooped in a few days. She did this in between the meconium stools and the yellowish regular stuff. She went 4 days with nothing. Then the yellow stuff started. She was jaundiced for the first 10 days aswell and had meconium longer than normal. So now she's been going fine once it got started. Now she hasn't gone in like 4-5 days. Still passing gas. Wetting just fine.

Any advice.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Emeth is typically going around 2-4 days without pooping... and then when he does poop it's usually EVERYWHERE.. huge poops. Ugh!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Raven actually doesn't really fuss when her diaper is dirty, it's bizarre. I just have to check constantly cause she doesn't seem to mind sitting around in a dirty diaper.

Still working on understanding why she cries... cut out soy, so far no change but not giving up yet... Thanks for the invite, Kristen, but ILs flying in on Wed. so gotta be here to greet--Jeff @ work... maybe another time?

Mostly I get annoyed w/the "sleep when baby sleeps" thing... When does that 'privilege' expire? Ha... I feel like pressured to do it and just can't sometimes!

Sure, another time. We tend to try for Wednesdays because I live in surrey and am in Vancouver on Wednesdays anyways.

Kayleigh doesn't tend to fuss in a dirty diaper either unless it is REALLY wet or poopy or if she's feeling fussy and just needs something to fuss about.

I think for first time moms the "sleep when baby sleeps" doesn't "expire" until you have your second child or go back to work full time.







I felt guilty about not sleeping when she slept too, but some days I feel like I got enough at night, other days I feel like I could use another 6 hours! I did nap yesterday AND today, but am taking advantage while I have the chance, DH is back to school tomorrow and not around to help during the day like he has been.








: *brag* Kayleigh slept 6 hours straight last night, nursed for 15, then slept another 3 before getting up. yay!! There IS a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Things are going great here. Daphne is still ignoring Darci. Darlene has been helping me with Darci and helping me pump as well. She tries to pump also








Its the cutest thing ever.

Darci is a month old and she's beautiful and cooed at me and smiled the first time.
I am exhausted but just wanted to check in and say hi.

God, I cant believe how far we have all come. It really is amazing that less then a year ago, none of us were even pregnant.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Carolina is 3 weeks as of yesterday and we are chuggin along too, it's the old "the days last forever and the weeks are flying by" thing. I wish I could hit pause and relish these moments of cuddly floppy newborn, she is already changing so much. I am excited to see who she is and watch her grow but sad that she is growing and changing so quickly.

She really loves her sling, and I love wearing her, the problem is out in public I am tired of getting gawked at. My friends all babywear but it's not really all that popular outside of my group and so when we are out in restaurants or at the store I feel like I am a sideshow.

We are in the process of cutting dairy. Maya had dairy issues and would arch and scream all night. Carolina seems to be upset during the day. Yesterday was my first dairy free day and she already seemed more peaceful and her tummy less bothersome.

Now I have to remember what the heck I ate, I am feeling deprived and lethargic, I remember feeling that way when I cut out dairy before than merely weeks later I felt soooo much better.

Hope all you other may mamas are doing well.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
So my only real problem is that my babe hasn't pooped in a few days. She did this in between the meconium stools and the yellowish regular stuff. She went 4 days with nothing. Then the yellow stuff started. She was jaundiced for the first 10 days aswell and had meconium longer than normal. So now she's been going fine once it got started. Now she hasn't gone in like 4-5 days. Still passing gas. Wetting just fine.

Any advice.

i don't have any advice but just wondering how the pooping is going. there was a recent thread about this & it sounds like it's pretty normal but i'm not the expert.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
Carolina is 3 weeks as of yesterday and we are chuggin along too, it's the old "the days last forever and the weeks are flying by" thing. I wish I could hit pause and relish these moments of cuddly floppy newborn

you know, i adore my baby....but am i the only one who doesn't cherish the newborn days? i don't want to rush things but i look forward to the day when ezra can interact more with us & his environment. right now he eats & sleeps & when he's awake (which is becoming more often) he's kinda crabby because he doesn't seem to know what to do with himself. if i sling him he's smooshed to my chest & he doesn't want that unless he's tired. when he has a bit more head control i can sling him facing outwards & that will be better for everyone!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Nathaniel hit his 3 week mark this past weekend. He's a pretty easy baby but does tend to get fussy and spit up. sadly I too am convinced he is dairy sensative







i.like.cheese and I hate rice milk! I am on day two of the DR sears elimination diet. I get to eat rice/millet-turkey/lamb-pears-yellow/green squash.yummy!

Nate is smiling now and I love the sweet little grin he has. He melts my heart. we have a WIC appointment today and I will find out how much my little man has gained. I'm guessing he must be about 9lbs by now. He has a double chin. I wonder what the WIC worker is going to say when she sees the cloth diaper/finds out were not vaxing/and Sammy is still nursing at *gasp* almost 3 LOL i love when I freak out uninformed people. is that bad??

Sammy is doing pretty well with the baby but still insists on nursing every time Nate does. though I am grateful he is nursing because this morning I woke up over full on one side so Sammy helped me out. he was happy to get "more mommy milkies" he prefers one side and calls it "hammy's hide" he cant quite make an S sound yet. he has also gotten very angry at me lately. I guess its to be expected. however he suddenly potty trained this week.

ohhhhhyeah the kids and i are going to orlando for 2 weeks. dh has some serious mandatory overtime so the kids and i are going to go spend that time with his mother


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 

you know, i adore my baby....but am i the only one who doesn't cherish the newborn days? i don't want to rush things but i look forward to the day when ezra can interact more with us & his environment. right now he eats & sleeps & when he's awake (which is becoming more often) he's kinda crabby because he doesn't seem to know what to do with himself. if i sling him he's smooshed to my chest & he doesn't want that unless he's tired. when he has a bit more head control i can sling him facing outwards & that will be better for everyone!

I feel exactly the same! I can't wait!


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Me too! My little man is so cute, but I can't wait for the more interactive days to come...


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i don't have any advice but just wondering how the pooping is going. there was a recent thread about this & it sounds like it's pretty normal but i'm not the expert.....


Ya know, the funny thing is, about 5 minutes after I posted the question here, I went to change her and she was poopy. I guess all I needed to do was ask the question, huh. She is going fine now. It is dark yellow. I saw the other thread and that was helpful and reasuring that this type of thing is somewhat normal.

Thanks


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

this morning i really needed a shower! ezra was happy in my arms & the girls were playing peacefully. i decided to do an experiment & put ez in the crib for a few minutes while i took a quick shower. so....i turned the water on to get it hot, got naked & layed ezra down at the last minute. i hopped in the shower & basically took a bird bath (no hair washing or shaving - just the important parts) and when i turned the water off i could hear him start to cry. i rushed to dry off & in that 60 seconds his crying escalated & then abruptly stopped. it completely freaked me out so i ran in there & he was sound asleep! ok...i promise i won't do this intentionally but i felt like i had to admit this to someone.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

nak

Stephanie - almost exactly the same thing happened here last week (but I got in a full shower).









Been trying to avoid dairy (just very obvious, not reading many labels) and had some pizza and seems Nicholas didn't think that was such a great idea.







If you are avoiding are you avoiding soy, too? And how long will you continue? And is this all really necessary? How much mucousy pooh and straining and writhing is normal?

He's 6 weeks tomorrow and we've had a couple smiles here.







http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR He's just inder 11 lbs (born 7# 10 oz).


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
you know, i adore my baby....but am i the only one who doesn't cherish the newborn days? i don't want to rush things but i look forward to the day when ezra can interact more with us & his environment. right now he eats & sleeps & when he's awake (which is becoming more often) he's kinda crabby because he doesn't seem to know what to do with himself. if i sling him he's smooshed to my chest & he doesn't want that unless he's tired. when he has a bit more head control i can sling him facing outwards & that will be better for everyone!

That, and the fact she might sleep more (well, in longer than 2 hour blocks) and feed less also has me liking the newborn days half the time and impatiently waiting for the day she can pedal a tricycle on others


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

How do you not let them CIO when you are driving? Because when we get in the car he always CIO it seams. There isn't anything I can do about his crying when I am driving and he is in the back seat strapped into his seat. We haven't gotten a paci he will take, maybe that will help?

Over the weekend I went to a friend's bridal shower (with the babe, he was a big hit!) and ate some cheese, a lot of it. I was nervous about it at first, I hadn't had any cheese really because we eat vegan at home so I only eat cheese when I go to things like that or out to lunch with a friend. But he was OK with it, and didn't have any reaction to it. I don't avoid soy either and he seams fine with that too.

I am fighting plugged ducts again since this weekend.. how frustrating!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
nak

Stephanie - almost exactly the same thing happened here last week (but I got in a full shower).









Been trying to avoid dairy (just very obvious, not reading many labels) and had some pizza and seems Nicholas didn't think that was such a great idea.







If you are avoiding are you avoiding soy, too? And how long will you continue? And is this all really necessary? How much mucousy pooh and straining and writhing is normal?

He's 6 weeks tomorrow and we've had a couple smiles here.







http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...102AZt2zRk4asR He's just inder 11 lbs (born 7# 10 oz).

Aww how sweet, adorable!

We are avoiding obvious soy but not reading labels on soy. It's my opinion that if you go completely dairy free for a few days then try having yogurt seeing how that goes, if it's bad then give that up and not try anything else for a while. If it goes ok try cheese, small amount like on a sandwich or something. Those are typically the first things that can be tolerated as the milk proteins are altered in the culturing process.

Is he writhing and straining only while pooping or at other times? I don't think mucousy poops are normal but if that was the only symptom I wouldn't give up dairy, just limit it. However if my babe is uncomfy, which both of mine have been I just suck it up and give up the good stuff.

I will say for all you mamas who have determined it is dairy it helps to go to the store and buy things you can have. The worst part of it is looking around the house at all the things I can't have.

Which reminds me I need to go make a big dairy free list for my shopping trip on friday


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I decided a while ago I'd give them a try this time around. He does like one. OF COURSE it's the only one happened to have, but didn't really like. The soothie. I feel like it says "I was born in the hospital"--which is a silly reason not to like it on MANY levels. I have 8 other kinds that I think are cuter, but alas. Most of them are rejected vehemently. A couple others aren't too bad, but nothing compares to the soothie for him.
Anyway.
I was wondering if other paci-using moms would like to do a paci swap on our swap board. There's no reason for me to keep most of the ones I have that he doesn't like and if anyone has soothies that their kiddo doesn't like I'd be happy to get more of them (these things are hard to keep track of I have discovered). Shipping paci's should be less than a dollar.
Who's up for such a swap?

Does anyone visit our swap board anymore?
Is there another swap anyone would be up for?


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Mama's! Time is really flying by! Ashlyn is almost a month now and where did the time go? It feels like shes been here forever.
Ds is still doing really well with her but I think he knows that when I'm nursing he can get away with a lot more... frustrating but whatever at this point.
Nursing was going great but now it seems like shes totally forgot how to do it... she wouln't latch on and just screams at the top of her lungs then once she gets on she remembers that shes mad and pops off screaming mad again??? I have no idea whats going on but it is very draining. Any ideas???
I am feeling very sleep deprived these past few nights with the nursing issue and ds getting up early. I miss the days of sleeping in when ds didn't get up until 8:30. Dh is a big help when hes home but with his 48 hour shift schedule (firefighter) and going to paramedic school I feel left alone a lot and dealing with both kids is a huge transition. Going from 1 to 2 seemed easy but I feel really guilty I cant spend more time with ds.
We did make it to the fishing derby the other weekend and Ashlyn seemed to enjoy laying in the sunshine http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...lynOutside.jpg http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...yn4DaysOld.jpg
Here is both dc... too cute! http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...eepingKids.jpg
Ashlyn finally wide awake http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...ideEyedAsh.jpg
and some good mommy and baby time http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...dAsh1Week2.jpg
Just love her so much!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Nursing was going great but now it seems like shes totally forgot how to do it... she wouln't latch on and just screams at the top of her lungs then once she gets on she remembers that shes mad and pops off screaming mad again??? I have no idea whats going on but it is very draining. Any ideas???

Strong let down?
Very sensitive to wet diaper?
Stiff neck/torticollis?
Different position maybe helpful?
Swaddling maybe helpful?

DS does this sometimes too. It IS frustrating. More often then not a diaper change gets him back on track. Sometimes he wants to suck, but doesn't seem to want milk so that's when we use the paci.

Is it certain times of day for you or is it all the time?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
nak
Been trying to avoid dairy (just very obvious, not reading many labels) and had some pizza and seems Nicholas didn't think that was such a great idea.







If you are avoiding are you avoiding soy, too? And how long will you continue? And is this all really necessary? How much mucousy pooh and straining and writhing is normal?

NONE. OK, well maybe a tiny bit of writhing just to work it out. But no mucous is normal.

I am also dairy free (I was before for my daughter, then cheated a TON while pregnant and since then, but life is so much better for everyone when I'm dairy free. Even me, after the first few weeks of cravings I feel better and look better.) I use almond milk in cooking and with cereal occasionally. I don't avoid all soy, but I don't substitute it for dairy either. Henry's waking...


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Strong let down?
Very sensitive to wet diaper?
Stiff neck/torticollis?
Different position maybe helpful?
Swaddling maybe helpful?

DS does this sometimes too. It IS frustrating. More often then not a diaper change gets him back on track. Sometimes he wants to suck, but doesn't seem to want milk so that's when we use the paci.

Is it certain times of day for you or is it all the time?

Thanks for the suggestions... This is every feeding for the past day and a half.

She could be sensitive to wet diaper... I usually change her after eating cause she has the tendency to poo during feeding. I've tried swaddling and it sometimes works. Different positions don't work shes unhappy no matter what







it is just so frustrating and stressful plus the no sleep thing is killing me







:


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Both of my kids have a strong preference for the left breast, about half the time Kiran rejects the right breast sort of in the way you describe. The football position seems better than cradle. Lying on my side doesn't seem to work for her most of the time for either breast, so I usually have to sit up to nurse in the night. Sigh.

Well, I haven't really been a dairy eater in about 15 years, but it seems that nuts cause vomiting in Kiran. Rowan was like this too, but it took a couple months to figure it out. Then I didn't eat nuts until she was about 8 months, now it looks like I'll have to go off them again. And I just baked a batch of peanut butter bread. Guess I'll give that to the ILs.

But I love the baby stage. Maybe I'm especially nostalgic because when Rowan was a newborn I was on oxycodone. I slept with her all the time, and I remember feeling like I was drowning in honey, it was soooooo sweet. Having a toddler at the same time as a newborn is um a bit different though, and the strongest drug I've had has been ibuprofen. So, I'm just glad that Kiran is willing to sleep sometimes without me beside her. Though I should join her right now, and get some sleep myself . . .


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I have been dairy free for 5 days and I thought I was seeing some improvement in Akasha's face rash, but it isn't really clearing up. Her digestion seems normal and she nurses great... the rash gets worse with heat, is on her face and neck and creeping down her chest a little. I know this might be normal baby acne, but I wanted to eliminate the dairy to be sure. I will continue with the elimination, but for how long if improvements don't continue?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Skin takes longer to heal, so I'd stick it out at least three weeks. If you see no improvement, you could try something else like wheat (gluten) or egg.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

About pacifiers. I'm really tempted to try some with Henry. BUT I also really don't want to! He's six weeks already, and I'm like 70% sure he's going to reject them like Delia did. He sucks on my pinky a little bit, not a ton. I don't feel like I'm DYING for him to use a pacifier, but sometimes it woudl be nice. I might take a look at them next time I'm at a big store - any ones that are better, or do you just try them all until you find one your baby likes? I think we bought 2-3 different ones to try with Delia (around 5 weeks with her) and she spit them all out, which I was happy about - I didn't want to introduce one at all. She sucked on our pinky a lot until she was six months, then stopped completely. I don't think it'd be as easy to quit using a pacifier, that's one of the main reasons I'm hesitant.

OMG The past few days Delia has been really really tough! Yesterday she had a huge meltdown. My mom didn't want to sit around watching, so she walked Henry home and I sat there with Delia for a while, and she wasn't calming down at all so I ended up forcing her into her seat which was SO not fun. The other day she locked my mom out of the house and hid the phones when my mom tried to call in with her cell phone. I still don't really believe my 3.5 yo planned that entire thing - isn't that crazy?! Anyway, there's more, and in between we are having a lot of fun and she's being sweet to Henry but STILL. I hate it - we're usually all great together, but all of sudden there's this ... conflict ... where before it felt like we were always on the same side/team. Well, hopefully today will be better.

On the bright side, Henry wasn't fussy last evening and I've been staying up when he wakes up in the morning so I got some gardening done yesterday and this morning I've done a bunch of laundry already and am about to go pack some orders.

Henry is six weeks old today! Yahoo!







(I do like the sleeping all the time of newborns, but in general I do think it just gets more and more fun as kids grow up.)


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

did i mention that ezra smiled at me for the first time the other day? a true, reactive smile! he was fussy so i was walking around aimlessly with him & all of a sudden he became real quiet. when i looked down he was staring right at me, wide eyed. i started talking to him in a soft mama voice & his face opened up with a huge grin! i seriously almost cried. most of the time i think he looks confused or lost or bored or crabby so that gleeful, "i love you, mama" face was a breath of fresh air. he'll be 4 weeks this friday....

i've taken the 3 kids out a handful of times & it's getting easier. we've gone to the grocery store (not going to happen too often!), to a neighborhood kiddie pool, to my parent's house (does that even count?) and today we're going to a friend's house about 45 minutes away. of course, the whole family has been out & about a lot but it's much easier with dh around.

aren't we all thrilled to have may babies? i think it's the ideal time to give birth!! dd2 was a december babe & that was rough. cold & dark & difficult to get out because of the weather & sheer lack of motivation. may is perfect because the sun shines & beckons us outside!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

I just love the baby stage. I love the fetal position she curls up in. I love the tiny toes and the little baby fist while sleeping. I love that itty bitty hiney when I change her diaper. I love how much she loves to snuggle into my breast to either each or fall asleep. I will miss all of these baby things; this will be my last baby. So I am really enjoying every little thing even more than normal.

On a lighter note, my 2.5 year old is getting better about listerning to me. And he's getting better about not wacking on his big brothers for no reason. Thank goodness. I think he's seen that he will get my attention anyway. I've tried to give him more one-on-one attention. It's hard tho. ALL of the kids seem to really need some of that. How does one mama split up the time like that tho? My 8 year old could really use more 1-on-1 time. We have a "clashing" type relationship as it is. I divorced his biological father when he was only 1 and I think has resented me for it since.(altho it wasn't my choice to drop of the face of the planet and not act as a parent, I'VE always been the parent there, finacially and physically)

Anyway. sorry for the ranting. Thanks for listening.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

how did my diaper bag get so big? prior to the arrival of dd, we prided ourselves on our nice little compact diaper bag - we had reduced down to the bare essentials and it worked great. we scoffed at the enormous diaper bags we saw others toting around. now, i am one of those people. i am carrying 2 diapers for dd, 1 for ds, a change of clothes for dd, snack for ds, water for ds and small toy for ds, cloth wipes and wipe solution. somehow this translates into enormous diaper bag and i don't see it getting smaller any time soon (not as long as i have two in cloth).

on another note - i am also really enjoying the newborn stage. it has been so much easier this time - dd nurses great, but also i have an idea in he** what i am doing and so i am a lot more relaxed. this has made me realize how much i love having a little tiny one around. i think i might be crazy - i am just really enjoying having two under two right now. ds turns two next month, though, and he is getting really good at those tantrums and getting into everything, so i might have different feelings in a couple months.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

FireMommaof1 ----
nak
I had that problem when my son was 6 weeks old. Turned out to be an ear infection. It was hurting him to swallow. Just a thought.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

FireMommaof1-- We also had that problem last weekend. I know the frustration. We ended up realizing the my daughter had a sore mouth from using Daddy's pinky finger as a pacifier. If it isn't any of the things Synchro suggested, perhaps it could be thrush?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Emily, I'm not sure about the paci question. I was all annoyed about Mickey liking the soothie until I read in the Sears baby book that one of the potential problems with pacis is that ones with narrow bases can make them not want to open their mouthes wide to nurse. The soothie is the only one (that I've seen) that gets wider at the base. I think that and the texture are what helps Mickey accept it. He actually keeps his lips flared when he sucks on it.
The only time we use it is when he wants to suck but gets frustrated about all the milk (only in the evenings does this happen) or in the car.

Does anyone elses baby slurp up the nipple instead of open their mouth wide when latching on?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Does anyone elses baby slurp up the nipple instead of open their mouth wide when latching on?

YES! And boy does it irritate me when she does that sometimes! It's the re-latch that she does that for, and not all the time. I guess she figures if it's all lubed up with milk and spit why make the effort to open up!?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
YES! And boy does it irritate me when she does that sometimes! It's the re-latch that she does that for, and not all the time. I guess she figures if it's all lubed up with milk and spit why make the effort to open up!?

same here!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Does it result in a bad latch for you or does it seem fine?
Mine seems fine, at least most of the time. But his lips tend to curl in when he does it.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Nursing was going great but now it seems like shes totally forgot how to do it... she wouln't latch on and just screams at the top of her lungs then once she gets on she remembers that shes mad and pops off screaming mad again??? I have no idea whats going on but it is very draining. Any ideas???
I am feeling very sleep deprived these past few nights with the nursing issue and ds getting up early. I miss the days of sleeping in when ds didn't get up until 8:30.

gas?
growth spurt? ( my ds3 got cranky like that)
heavy let down?
something your eating thats causing a strong change in the milk?
is she overtired?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Does anyone elses baby slurp up the nipple instead of open their mouth wide when latching on?

yes often. its usually if he starts to fall asleep. it isnt always a problem and usually he gets it just fine. but others OUCH!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Does it result in a bad latch for you or does it seem fine?
Mine seems fine, at least most of the time. But his lips tend to curl in when he does it.

yup! i just pop his lips out


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

This is very frustrating. I had to run around the corner to the pharmacy for a sec. Well, I nursed the babe. And she fell FAST asleep. So her and I went to the store. I put her in the car. Still sleeping. Carried her into and around the store. Still sleeping. Back into the car. Still sleeping. SOUNDLY. Come home. Sleeping. Carry her inside. Sleeping. Decide that laying her down in the bed would be a good idea. NOT. She woke up about 5 minutes after laying her down!! WHAT ON EARTH!

Luckily, she goes to sleep very well if I sling her. But in the mean time, I also have a 2.5 year old running around. And a DH that I'm not feeling too dear to right now.







:









I actually just feel like crying. Not because the baby didn't want to be layed down. Just..................ugh!!!! Other STUFF!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My boy got himself really overtired tonight with the older one waking him and it raining outside so we were stuck indoors -- he cried SO MUCH! He is sleeping now but WOW was it hard to get him there!

Sorry you are feeling down happyhippimama - I have some pretty rough days also and feel a bit overwhelmed. It seems like I have great days and then bad days and it makes me feel like I am in AA or something (you know the whole 'one day at a time' thing







)


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
FireMommaof1-- We also had that problem last weekend. I know the frustration. We ended up realizing the my daughter had a sore mouth from using Daddy's pinky finger as a pacifier. If it isn't any of the things Synchro suggested, perhaps it could be thrush?

I think this might be it only with the paci. She had been using it a lot in the past few days and yesterday I didnt let her have it very much and today nursing is back to normal. In my guessing this has something to do with it... guess we'll limit the paci to emergency use only for a while.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions!










~happyhippimama~ (((Hugs to you)))) We've all had the 'other suff' hang in there tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Anyone else having gas issues? I had that one major gas buildup like 6 days post partum. Then just a few days ago I had another one. I went out to lunch and nursed Henry to sleep and sat there all hunched over while I ate and drank. After lunch, my upper stomach started hurting - I'd never felt it before. It slowly got worse and worse until I had to drop off my mom, MIL and Delia at their motel and went home really fast to hand Henry off to my husband. I was moaning in pain by this time! I got in a hot shower, and a hot bath and it slowly got a little better to where I could feel my back was hurting too. I lay on the floor and took some gas-x. I guess my insides are still shifting around, and I'm trying to be better about not hunching over since my abs are no help keeping things together.

Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but...

My "really bad gas" (sounds exactly like your experience)mthat I just had this week turned out to be a gall bladder stone! I guess they are really common post-partum. I am not doing anything about it other than eating low-fat diet and having another blood draw to make sure it's calming back down.

Just putting it out there... I was sure it was gas too, and it happened with my DS 1 1/2 years ago and I thought gas then... but no. Gall bladder.







Something to consider.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Does it result in a bad latch for you or does it seem fine?
Mine seems fine, at least most of the time. But his lips tend to curl in when he does it.

Usually it is ok, when it is not I pull her off and make her correct it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
yup! i just pop his lips out

How on earth do you do that?? I've tried and haven't been able to get her lip out if it's in without making her unlatch.

Hippimomma, you are not alone in how you feel! DH has been complaining about not being able to hear me because I've been speaking too quietly and it's hard to explain but I just feel drained and exerting myself enough to talk over the rumble of the diesel truck, chattering kids, running water, etc is just too much for me tonight. *sigh* maybe tomorrow will be better. DD has been really needy the last few days. Luckily DH can see that I'm a bit drained and is right now rocking DD to sleep... again.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but...

My "really bad gas" (sounds exactly like your experience)mthat I just had this week turned out to be a gall bladder stone! I guess they are really common post-partum. I am not doing anything about it other than eating low-fat diet and having another blood draw to make sure it's calming back down.

Just putting it out there... I was sure it was gas too, and it happened with my DS 1 1/2 years ago and I thought gas then... but no. Gall bladder.







Something to consider.









: I hadn't mentioned it, but I thought it! I had the same thing, but the pain was EXCRUCIATING! I sat in the living room hunched over a big cooking pot tears streaming down my face feeling like I was going to puke the pain was so bad. It lasted about 30 min, then went away. Of course, my parents happened to stop by right then to drop some stuff off







: and everyone had a little freak out. I went to the doctor and she was useless but ordered an ultrasound to check for gall stones (that I never went for). I didn't know that they were common post-partum, thanks for that info!







I did cut back on the fat after that.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but...

My "really bad gas" (sounds exactly like your experience)mthat I just had this week turned out to be a gall bladder stone! I guess they are really common post-partum. I am not doing anything about it other than eating low-fat diet and having another blood draw to make sure it's calming back down.

Just putting it out there... I was sure it was gas too, and it happened with my DS 1 1/2 years ago and I thought gas then... but no. Gall bladder.







Something to consider.

my SIL just had this a few months ago & had to have her gallbladder out when her little guy was only a few weeks old! it was soooo stressful for them but thankfully they were able to maintain breastfeeding & all is well. i'm sorry some of you have/are going through this! not fun....

i had a tamale with cheese yesterday & ezra was fussy all night. looks like it may be lactose after all.







i was really, really hoping it was something else. babes can grow out of this, though, right?


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:

i had a tamale with cheese yesterday & ezra was fussy all night. looks like it may be lactose after all. i was really, really hoping it was something else. babes can grow out of this, though, right?
aww hugs, it's no fun having to give up dairy. Most babies grow out of it around a year, we are still waiting for our almost three year old to grow out of it though. She can have some cheese and loves yogurt but everything else means we have an all night date with her screamng and in pain.

Also it probably is not lactose that is the issue, cassein and whey are the two dairy proteins that cause sensitivity, so if you end up having to read labels be on the look out, although with the new federal guidlines label reading has gotten easier, you can just scan to the end and it says what allergens it contains, what a time saver.


----------



## MotherofEden (Jan 11, 2007)

mamas who've mentioned dr sears elimination diet- from which book did this come?
my library has lots- I'm assuming it's the breastfeeding book?
my dd has projectile vomitted twice, I'm thinking about eliminating dairy, although both times she woke from a long sleep and emptied both breasts (unusual- she's a little snacker) last night after so much milk I gave her acidophilus in breast milk with a dropper. This prompted the eruption, dumb of me. she was probably just too full. BUT.. she spits up a bit at each feeding and sometimes fusses while nursing. at night she grunts and fidgets but not, like, writhing pain. I'm finishing a 3 day gentian violet treatment for thrush, along with probiotics, so it's hard to narrow it down. anyway sorry for the ramble.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 

Also it probably is not lactose that is the issue, cassein and whey are the two dairy proteins that cause sensitivity, so if you end up having to read labels be on the look out, although with the new federal guidlines label reading has gotten easier, you can just scan to the end and it says what allergens it contains, what a time saver.

stupid question. can a child be allergic to casein and not whey? are they seperate proteins? i ask this because my coffee creamer contains sodium caseinate and nate doesnt puke when i have that, but last night i ate orange cupcakes from hostess (badbad i know) and hes puking again? those contained dairy whey


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

As part of the dairy allergy saga - so I've eliminated dairy (excluding a tiny, tiny piece of cheddar that I popped in my mouth while cooking - and spit most out when I realized what I was doing) for the past 3-4 days and his face seemed a little clearer yesterday, no real fussy time last evening - in fact, he went to sleep for the night at 7:45 instead of 10-10:30. However, this morning (after eating) he is totally broken out again over most of his body and had a ton of mucus in his poop. Not fussy. So, now I am wondering if it is tomatoes or chocolate instead. I had quite a bit of both last night since I made a pasta dish and chocolate cookies last night - no dairy though. I don't think I had any chocolate during the time I was skipping dairy but think I may have had tomatoes on a salad during that time. So it might be chocolate instead of dairy :-( - sucks, but probably easier to eliminate than dairy, I guess. I'm going to try eliminating all 3 for a bit and then experiment.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherofEden* 
mamas who've mentioned dr sears elimination diet- from which book did this come?
my library has lots- I'm assuming it's the breastfeeding book?
my dd has projectile vomitted twice, I'm thinking about eliminating dairy, although both times she woke from a long sleep and emptied both breasts (unusual- she's a little snacker) last night after so much milk I gave her acidophilus in breast milk with a dropper. This prompted the eruption, dumb of me. she was probably just too full. BUT.. she spits up a bit at each feeding and sometimes fusses while nursing. at night she grunts and fidgets but not, like, writhing pain. I'm finishing a 3 day gentian violet treatment for thrush, along with probiotics, so it's hard to narrow it down. anyway sorry for the ramble.

here's the site for sears diet
i did it for 2 days had a bad day yesterday and had yummy orange cupcakes. im determined to do it right and start over.i did not eliminate the meats since i dont think that is the issue. though i skip seafood.i'm not using any seasonings except salt and pepper. no butter. i also kept most of the veggies except potatoes (ds3 has an allergy an its linked to latex senativities as well),brocolli, asparagus,kale,artichokes(which arent great without the butter anyhow







), spinach and brussel sprouts since those are kind of gassy foods too.oh yeah and no tomatoes! i only have pears& apples for fruits. rice milk (gag) no soy/nuts no chocolate







hope that helps
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T041200.asp


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Is chocolate a likely allergen for babies - I have had this sense lately that my babe freaks/doesn't sleep/etc in relation to chocolate consumption. I hate the idea of dropping it, since I eat chocolate in such an emotional way related to have two and being exhausted!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Baraka-I have your package ready and hope to mail it today! I know I am super slow!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:

stupid question. can a child be allergic to casein and not whey? are they seperate proteins? i ask this because my coffee creamer contains sodium caseinate and nate doesnt puke when i have that, but last night i ate orange cupcakes from hostess (badbad i know) and hes puking again? those contained dairy whey
yes absolutely, dd #1 always had a hard time with things with whey, one of the things she tolerated the least was butter, because it had the milk that it was made out of and extra whey added, even a little on toast would set her off. We use Earth's Balance now which is a non-GMO vegan buttery spread made from oils, there really isn't anything too objectionable so that's really the only thing we keep in our house, they make it in tub form and stick form for baking.

My advice is find what works and go with it, if your coffee creamer doesn't bother him then keep using it, the less you feel deprived the easier it will be.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
aww hugs, it's no fun having to give up dairy. Most babies grow out of it around a year, we are still waiting for our almost three year old to grow out of it though. She can have some cheese and loves yogurt but everything else means we have an all night date with her screamng and in pain.

Also it probably is not lactose that is the issue, cassein and whey are the two dairy proteins that cause sensitivity...

I read that it was the beta-lactoglubulin that got passed through the mother's milk....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
the less you feel deprived the easier it will be.









:

Since the intense screaming fits due to gas are gone and the mucousy poops are too, then I am satisfied for now. I think I still have someting in my diet causing a rash on DD but it doesn't seem to bother her and I am already cooking two meals at dinner, I don't want to have to cook three!! I suspect dairy may be the issue with the rash, but it seems that the large amounts of garlic really may hvae been the issue with the gas. Small amounts seem to be tolerated fairly well though.

Today I am SO frustrated and tired. DD slept fairly well last night, but she has been up and down all morning, nursing for 20 min then sleeping for 40 min. This has been going on since 5am and I needed one more three hour stretch that I usually get in the morning!! Arg. I have her in the wrap now, maybe that will help and I can lay on the couch with her and have a nap. If all else fails grandma is coming this afternoon and maybe I can convince her to take her for a drive or something.







:


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Today I am SO frustrated and tired. DD slept fairly well last night, but she has been up and down all morning, nursing for 20 min then sleeping for 40 min. This has been going on since 5am and I needed one more three hour stretch that I usually get in the morning!! Arg. I have her in the wrap now, maybe that will help and I can lay on the couch with her and have a nap. If all else fails grandma is coming this afternoon and maybe I can convince her to take her for a drive or something.







:

Maybe you're at the 6 week growth spurt? I'm at the 3-week one and my baby has hardly slept since a couple nights ago... just eating CONSTANTLY and yesterday she only had like 3 30 min. naps t/o the day! No where close to the 16-17 hrs. newborns are supposed to sleep!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

EFPookie- I have been off dairy for almost a week now, and suddenly also getting the same odd reaction- mucous. And her rash is suddenly going down her chest more than before! What gives!?! She doesn't seem upset by any of this thank goodness, but I am starting to feel frantic.. I thought eliminating dairy was supposed to help, not make matters worse. So, I am also wondering if things get worse before they get better??







:
I have decided tomorrow I will start the whole Dr. Sears elimination diet, but I have to say it all seems so heroic! What's left to eat on his diet... bananas and rice!? Ho well, I can do anything for 2 weeks. I just want my baby's rash to clear and her poop to be back the way it was.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

1971. My mom has said she breastfed, but there are pictures of me just a couple of months with a bottle. She was a hippie but I imagine she just dabbled in breastfeeding.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Nicholas is finally not straining and seeming so uncomfortable and the last few poops haven't been mucousy much at all (took 3 days after I ate the pizza!?). He doesn't writhe during feedings. He'll not poop for a day or so and during that time will seem in pain and strain thruout the day. *sigh* Ugh, giving up dairy is hard! I feel deprived and bit depressed about this all (DS being uncomfortable, feeling guilty that what I eat might be the reason and for not trying the TED, feeling deprived - cheese and ice cream are my favorite foods! and I was raving yogurt after his birth ...) walking thru the grocery store today I just about started crying.

Baraka - I don't now what to tell you. This is all frustrating! I too view the TED as 'heroic' and I am just not there yet ...









I'm also getting frustrated about not being able to do much more than child care and taking care of the house and food. I have a long "to-do" list, you know things that require free hands and not having a babe wrapped on you (like gardening, admit it, it's quite hard to do while wearing a newborn). During naps I first must eat, clean, play with DD, etc. Sorry for the whiney rant.







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
EFPookie- I have been off dairy for almost a week now, and suddenly also getting the same odd reaction- mucous. And her rash is suddenly going down her chest more than before! What gives!?! She doesn't seem upset by any of this thank goodness, but I am starting to feel frantic.. I thought eliminating dairy was supposed to help, not make matters worse. So, I am also wondering if things get worse before they get better??







:
I have decided tomorrow I will start the whole Dr. Sears elimination diet, but I have to say it all seems so heroic! What's left to eat on his diet... bananas and rice!? Ho well, I can do anything for 2 weeks. I just want my baby's rash to clear and her poop to be back the way it was.

Oooh, I hope that's it - a surge before it gets better - especially since I'm doing fine at skipping dairy but gave in to a couple of chocolate cookies this afternoon. Does chocolate have the same protein (is that what it is that causes problems, certain proteins?) as dairy? If it's not the worse before the better, I'm probably in for a nasty "witching hour" tonight. His face actually looked better again since that initial worsening this morning, but the rash is still down his tummy. No more mucus at the last diaper, but it was a little greenish. I asked the NP at his appt. this morning about it and she thought that his face looked like "baby acne" and his belly looked like "contact dermatitis" and suggested changing detergents, though his laundry is already washed separately in a "baby" detergent and I haven't changed anything (he has so much stuff that it has only been washed once). I would consider the towels, but he didn't have a bath until this morning. Could be my clothes, but I can't remember ever nursing him when my clothes would have contacted his tummy, so I'm still thinking food allergy. I brought that up to the NP and she was like, but you're not feeding him anything but breastmilk. DUH (not said out loud) - but I eat lots of different things to make that breastmilk. She said that I probably knew more about breastfeeding than she did anyway







. It was really one of those, why did I bother dragging 5 kids to this? kind of appointments.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

did i mention that i'm on a cleaning strike? i became so lax at the end of my pregnancy & for a couple weeks post partum but, to quote a friend of mine, "mama's back!" i started cracking down on everyone to put their stuff away & dh got on my case about being too concerned with cleanliness (even though he knows that clutter makes me anxious & crazy!?). so....i decided to go on strike! it's been a little over 24 hrs now & my house is a disaster but very soon he will realize how messy this house gets when no one puts their stuff away. i've already heard him prompting the girls to clean up their toys & have caught him tidying the living room (which he rarely does!).









this dairy/cassein/whey free business is for the birds! i miss ice cream & cheese! in a week or so i'm going to start eating yogurt & then white cheese. if he's ok with those, i think i'll live. ezra seems to have a very mild case of intolerance compared to some of your babes, though. his butt reddness is completely gone & he only gets fussy & gassy. hopefully he'll grow out of it.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
this dairy/cassein/whey free business is for the birds! i miss ice cream & cheese! in a week or so i'm going to start eating yogurt & then white cheese. if he's ok with those, i think i'll live. ezra seems to have a very mild case of intolerance compared to some of your babes, though. his butt reddness is completely gone & he only gets fussy & gassy. hopefully he'll grow out of it.

The birds indeed!







Yeah, we don't have a rash on the bottom, but he did have these tiny spots that appeared to be open sores right around his anus ... seemed suspicious to me. They've been about gone for almost a week (been cutting way back on the dairy for about a month). Oh, and his 'baby acne' comes and goes?! and sometime is on his upper chest. Right now he's pretty much spot free.

Oh, I have had someone cleaning our house every 2 weeks since I was about 7-8 months pregnant. LOVE IT and recommend it to all.







But the daily of picking up after everyone ... UGH, it sucks!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My guy is taking a power nap and my older one is out on a playdate with a friend -- I have been child free for just over two hours!

Is anyone else here doing paid work? I have 2-3 part time jobs basically and it is overwhelming!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My guy is taking a power nap and my older one is out on a playdate with a friend -- I have been child free for just over two hours!

Is anyone else here doing paid work? I have 2-3 part time jobs basically and it is overwhelming!

Good for you!

I have a VERY part-time job (they suggest 4-8 hrs a wk from home, any time, it's webmistressing) and even doing the minimum is very hard to do (actually I haven't put in 4 hrs a week since DS was born - kinda by choice) without sacraficing sleep or being at the keyboard with N nursing or napping, then it is just cumbersome and very slow.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

What is webmistressing?


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

We've been dealing with some major spit up issues around here lately. I'm about to take the diary free plunge. I'm sure that has something to do with it. She'll have a couple of pretty big spit ups each day and several small ones in between. I swear, I'm doing more laundry than most people do for 10 people and that's just for the clothes that she's spitting up and pooping on. That's another thing...the poop. So, I had made all of these awesome nb sized fitted dipes...but Kylie was 11 pounds at birth and therefor fit the dipes for maybe a couple of days. Well, now she's really inbetween sizes and the smalls taht I have are a little too big. So I got some sposies in the meantime...OMG, do all sposies cause major blowouts with breastmilk poop??? If it's not coming out the back, it comes out the sides, or even the front a couple of times. I've tried a different brand and they are doing the same thing. I suppose that I'll just put the cloth dipes that are too big on her, because at least they don't leak poop everywhere. Honestly, though, do sposies normally leak like this? I used a diaper service in the beginning with dd1, so I've never used sposies on a newborn...


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What is webmistressing?

I'm guessing a female webmaster??


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oooh, I hope that's it - a surge before it gets better - especially since I'm doing fine at skipping dairy but gave in to a couple of chocolate cookies this afternoon. Does chocolate have the same protein (is that what it is that causes problems, certain proteins?) as dairy? .

depends on the cocolate your eating. a lot of chocolate is made with milk


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
We've been dealing with some major spit up issues around here lately. I'm about to take the diary free plunge. I'm sure that has something to do with it. She'll have a couple of pretty big spit ups each day and several small ones in between. I swear, I'm doing more laundry than most people do for 10 people and that's just for the clothes that she's spitting up and pooping on.

We should compare laundry piles--I can't imagine that ANY baby spits up more than Raven does and everyone I've asked (midwife, public health nurse, lactation consultant) said it's "normal" and nothing to worry about, "more of a laundry problem than a health problem," but I am really freakin' skeptical. Like I have never seen anything like it. You know that scene in The Exorcist...? ALL DAY LONG. I don't eat dairy so it can't be that, now I've cut out soy completely, too, and no change... so I have NO idea. Well, I'm off to fold some laundry.







:


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
We should compare laundry piles--I can't imagine that ANY baby spits up more than Raven does and everyone I've asked (midwife, public health nurse, lactation consultant) said it's "normal" and nothing to worry about, "more of a laundry problem than a health problem," but I am really freakin' skeptical. Like I have never seen anything like it. You know that scene in The Exorcist...? ALL DAY LONG. I don't eat dairy so it can't be that, now I've cut out soy completely, too, and no change... so I have NO idea. Well, I'm off to fold some laundry.







:

Dang, that just can't be normal! I heard the "laundry problem" line from a couple people, too. If it's projectile a couple times a day, that just can't be normal.







DS's vomiting DID get a lot better, but he did it Sun. and twice Tues. (had pizza Saturday night), so _something_ is up here.

*webmistressing*
Yeah, I'm a non-techie webmaster for a mental health info website.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Amy, does your milk come out really fast? Anyone suggested pumping some off to have a slower let down for her? Or, have you tried one breast only per feeding? Just some thoughts for vomitting not caused by dairy or soy


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
I have a long "to-do" list, you know things that require free hands and not having a babe wrapped on you (like gardening, admit it, it's quite hard to do while wearing a newborn).

I have some NICE perenials, nice lilies coming up - and they are all surrounded by weeds. But I didn't expect to do much gardening this summer. Once I feel up to doing "stuff", it will probably get hot here and then I won't feel like being out there pulling weeds. Oh well.

We are taking our first trip this weekend with newborn and DS! 4 hour drive to VT. Wish me luck!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Maybe you're at the 6 week growth spurt? I'm at the 3-week one and my baby has hardly slept since a couple nights ago... just eating CONSTANTLY and yesterday she only had like 3 30 min. naps t/o the day! No where close to the 16-17 hrs. newborns are supposed to sleep!

Oh, I know we are and the thing is, it's better today than it has been all week!







She's sleeping now, has been since my mom came over.
BTW, we're meeting for tea next on Wed the 27th, probably around 1pm or so and probably at Steeps on Broadway. Come on out, will just be three others (including me), two of us with May babes, one pregnant with an August babe so we're hard to miss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Does chocolate have the same protein (is that what it is that causes problems, certain proteins?) as dairy? If it's not the worse before the better, I'm probably in for a nasty "witching hour" tonight.

Was it *milk* chocolate??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
So I got some sposies in the meantime...OMG, do all sposies cause major blowouts with breastmilk poop??? If it's not coming out the back, it comes out the sides, or even the front a couple of times. I've tried a different brand and they are doing the same thing. I suppose that I'll just put the cloth dipes that are too big on her, because at least they don't leak poop everywhere. Honestly, though, do sposies normally leak like this? I used a diaper service in the beginning with dd1, so I've never used sposies on a newborn...

We use sposies at night so we don't have to change diapers at night... have had ONE blowout but there was a LOT of poop and it was before I cut out garlic and the poops were still mucousy. We use no name brand from WalMart, Kirkland (from Costco), Huggies and Pampers and haven't had an issue. (They are all donated part bags! I don't buy that many I swear!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
You know that scene in The Exorcist...? ALL DAY LONG. I don't eat dairy so it can't be that, now I've cut out soy completely, too, and no change... so I have NO idea. Well, I'm off to fold some laundry.







:

I can't even begin to suggest what might be causing it but it doesn't sound right to me. Kayleigh has actually vomitted ONCE and spits up very rarely. Maybe take her off and burp every few minutes? Might make for a cranky baby during feedings, but happier in the long run.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Was it *milk* chocolate??

Ew, no







. It was semi-sweet chips in a dark chocolate cake mix to make cookies.







The only milk chocolate I like comes wrapped around a 3 Musketeers.

He's been a little crankier this evening but not his crankiest by any means. We'll see how he goes after this feeding. Last night he was asleep by now - though he might be tonight too if his sister weren't playing BopIt next to his head.







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
We should compare laundry piles--I can't imagine that ANY baby spits up more than Raven does and everyone I've asked (midwife, public health nurse, lactation consultant) said it's "normal" and nothing to worry about, "more of a laundry problem than a health problem," but I am really freakin' skeptical. Like I have never seen anything like it. You know that scene in The Exorcist...? ALL DAY LONG. I don't eat dairy so it can't be that, now I've cut out soy completely, too, and no change... so I have NO idea. Well, I'm off to fold some laundry.







:


dd1 had this same issue & i was convinced she had pyloric stenosis. she projectile vomited about 5 times a day but our awesome ped kept reassuring me that she was fine because she was gaining weight & was otherwise healthy. sure enough, she grew out of it. i wish i could remember how old she was (i could probably check her baby book) but it seemed like all i did was laundry for months...her clothes, my clothes, bed sheets, towels, you name it. i completely sympathize! my milk flows very fast so i only fed her from one side at a time & made sure she burped well & remained upright for quite sometime after eating. it was exhausting (especially at night) but i do think it helped some.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok ladies... I decided against the elimination diet for now. I think it is just too heroic for this particular situation. Some mama friends of mine came over, looked at Akasha and determined this is a mild rash and I am freaking out for no reason. Her poops are back to normal (actually she only had a couple of strange mucousy poops) and I realized that putting some face oil on her clears stuff up too. So, all this and the fact that my baby is so cool and happy, I am deciding to let it go and address it later if she doesn't grow out of it. One of my friends reminded me that we can really over-do things as mamas and the best course of action is to just chill out. Felt right to me in my gut... when she said that, my intuition felt strongly that my own anxiety could have been causing her rash. Does that make sense?? I wish the "anxiety elimination diet" was been suggested for new Mamas as the cure all for infant ailments!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I wish the "anxiety elimination diet" was been suggested for new Mamas as the cure all for infant ailments!


























Sounds about right. I would not do the TED in our circumstances. If you get worried again, maybe a food diary would help spot a culprit (if there is one







).

I go t to plant my 3 tomato and 1 pepper plants last night and dh and I did a bit of weeding. DH wore DS for about an hour and both were happy as clams. It's just the cutest thing ever how DS cranes his neck to look up at DH's face.







:


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Ok ladies... I decided against the elimination diet for now. I think it is just too heroic for this particular situation. Some mama friends of mine came over, looked at Akasha and determined this is a mild rash and I am freaking out for no reason. Her poops are back to normal (actually she only had a couple of strange mucousy poops) and I realized that putting some face oil on her clears stuff up too. So, all this and the fact that my baby is so cool and happy, I am deciding to let it go and address it later if she doesn't grow out of it. One of my friends reminded me that we can really over-do things as mamas and the best course of action is to just chill out. Felt right to me in my gut... when she said that, my intuition felt strongly that my own anxiety could have been causing her rash. Does that make sense?? I wish the "anxiety elimination diet" was been suggested for new Mamas as the cure all for infant ailments!









you do have a point! if nate wasnt so uncomfy lately i woulld probably just leave it. i have been really good the last few days and eliminated dairy. no huge change yet. then again my toddler has a tummy bug so i dont know if thats the issue with nate too. I have a feeling that when nates system is a little more mature i will be able to eat what i want. mommy intuition is your MOST powerful parenting tool.

come to think of it sammy had a purpley sort of rash as a baby and i called the nurse in a panic. it was normal. he was fine. he was my 3rd child







so no matter how many babies you still get freaked out over stuff


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I was thinking about this last night too. I've been getting worked up over my nipple being cracked, but getting worked up won't help it heal fast.

Then I started thinking, maybe I'm making this whole experience (of transitioning from 1 kid to 2) much harder than it really is.

Why do we make things harder on ourselves?


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Gus has a mild rash (looks like baby acne) and I'm officially not worrying about it.







Although it's easier for me because Zeke had the same thing when he was a baby, and it cleared up on its own after a couple of weeks or so. It is hard to look at, though, I agree.

I actually started anti-anxiety meds yesterday for PPD and am already feeling better, although of course I am somewhat worried about the possibility of Gus being affected by what I'm taking. My dr. said that the meds I'm on have low transmission into breastmilk, though. She also wants me to come back in a week or two for cranio-sacral manipulation and I think I'm going to take her up on it. Anyone else here have experience with that?


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
I actually started anti-anxiety meds yesterday for PPD and am already feeling better, although of course I am somewhat worried about the possibility of Gus being affected by what I'm taking. My dr. said that the meds I'm on have low transmission into breastmilk, though. She also wants me to come back in a week or two for cranio-sacral manipulation and I think I'm going to take her up on it. Anyone else here have experience with that?


No experience with the manipulation, but I too am getting meds next week for PPD. This is the first child that I have experienced this with. Makes me wonder if it's partially circumstacial. *4 kids* PLUS many other factors that I could list. Anyway, I hope I feel better after starting a med. Glad to know that I'm not the only one, tho.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Amy, does your milk come out really fast? Anyone suggested pumping some off to have a slower let down for her? Or, have you tried one breast only per feeding? Just some thoughts for vomitting not caused by dairy or soy

I have this problem and I don't pump, but as soon as I have letdown I pull my boob away and let the milk go into a burp cloth for a minute or two until it calms down and then re-latch.

I had overactive letdown with my last dd as well. Both spit up a lot but this new babe has done the all out projectile vomit many times. But she doesn't seem uncomfortable. I just have to make sure to burp her extra extra EXTRA well and when I think it's all gone, I burp some more and that has cut down the spitting up and throwing up considerably.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Amy,

Sounds to me like an over active let down too. I had the same thing w/ dd #2. I didn't pump either but what I'd do was pretty much the same that sparklemama did. It seemed to work and my body did calm down after a few mths. Also I didn't change breasts during the feeding. I just gave her the same breast. I took her off a few times to burp then put her back on the same. I hope it works for you and you are doing less laundry soon.

Elise is waking but I want to give all you other Moms dealing w/ cutting out dairy (((((((((((((((((((((((HUGE HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I know it sure is tough. Hang in there!

I'll catch up more soon and write more soon too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
Then I started thinking, maybe I'm making this whole experience (of transitioning from 1 kid to 2) much harder than it really is.

Are you kidding? If going from one kid to two isn't the hardest thing I HAVE EVER DONE (or ever will do) please poke me in the eye right now. I don't think it's at all possible to make this harder. . .unless I'm mising something.

Really, this *is* tough. Or at least *I* think so. I don't think we need to blame this on ourselves. Or, I should say, I CAN"T blame it on *myself* right now or I will go nuts. I kid you not. I'm on the brink. (I'd use this->







: smiley, but it's just not a laughing matter)

ETA- now you all know what my signature is referencing?


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Are you kidding? If going from one kid to two isn't the hardest thing I HAVE EVER DONE (or ever will do) please poke me in the eye right now. I don't think it's at all possible to make this harder. . .unless I'm mising something.

Really, this *is* tough. Or at least *I* think so. I don't think we need to blame this on ourselves. Or, I should say, I CAN"T blame it on *myself* right now or I will go nuts. I kid you not. I'm on the brink. (I'd use this->







: smiley, but it's just not a laughing matter)

ETA- now you all know what my signature is referencing?

Maybe I should expand.... because I'm certainly not saying that its not hard. Because it is hard. I find myself on an emotional roller coaster everyday, trying to deal with the emotion of my 2 year old. I'm spent and things that don't usually bother me (like him leaving the phone off the hook) are killing me right now.

But I'm stressing over unnecessary things. I stress over things like - how to NIP with toddler, or how to get DH's uniform ironed. ... Things that don't *matter* that much. I don't have to NIP right now, I can take things slow and plan one errand at a time. At least until DD is older... And DH can iron his own uniform if I can't get to it during the day. Stressing over these things - expecting too much of myself and not giving myself the rest I need are how I'm making it harder on myself. Or at least - how I'm not making any easier on myself.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree! One to two feels very hard to me - much harder even than having the first (by a lot actually). I am so exhausted all the time!


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

My hat's off to all of you ladies who have more than one baby. I have one easy baby and it's hard... I'm feeling panicked re: how to manage after I return to work.

Also, my hat's off to the ladies seeking help for PPD... I'm so relieved that this isn't as closeted as it used to be.


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

One to two is SUPER hard... I hear it gets easier after a couple months, ladies... just keep swimming... just keep swimming...









Seriously, this is the most difficult time in my life other than when I have had parents in the hospital. Stressful, strenuous, emotional, just plain hard.

My aunt died today too, which is so sad, and heartwrenching too b/c my kids and DH and I were more or less her last lucid visitors. After we left and drove home last weekend she started to deteriorate fast and today she's gone. She got to meet Shalom, and right after that... I'm glad she had that, but I never foresaw myself holding that role in her life, you know?

It's hard growing up, for our kids and ourselves both.


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello, Trey was born water birth on 5/4. Beautiful experience. He nurses pretty good too but at night he certainly seems to fuss around at the nipple a bit..He just opens his mouth and bobs his head around until I get him going. This is probably a bit normal but my firstborn seemed to get to it so quickly...









More later...should check the babe


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I agree! One to two feels very hard to me - much harder even than having the first (by a lot actually). I am so exhausted all the time!









:

I couldnt agree more!!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
One to two is SUPER hard... I hear it gets easier after a couple months, ladies... just keep swimming... just keep swimming...









My aunt died today too, which is so sad, and heartwrenching too b/c my kids and DH and I were more or less her last lucid visitors. After we left and drove home last weekend she started to deteriorate fast and today she's gone. She got to meet Shalom, and right after that... I'm glad she had that, but I never foresaw myself holding that role in her life, you know?

It's hard growing up, for our kids and ourselves both.

Oh, Mama I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. Its so hard losing the ones we love.

Like you sd just keep swimming! It DOES get easier! I promise you Mama's! It was tough for me going from one to two and mine were a mth from being 9 yrs apart! So I'm sure its even tougher for you Mama's who have toddlers. All I can say is give yourself time and don't put too much on your plates. And if you need help either from the dr through meds or from friends and family ask!! I almost waited to long to ask for that help.

I will tell y'all that I think going from 2 to 3 is easier.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))) )))))) to everyone who needs them!!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry Tina.

My mom is in a nursing home with Alzheimers and I took Kiran to meet her today. Lately whenever I see her I leave crying. Today while I was there dh called and while I was talking to him on the phone Rowan was yelling "I want to nurse!" and then Kiran woke up and cried. I knew Kiran was probably hungry but I didn't want to nurse Rowan, so I sat there for a minute trying to figure out what to do, then I looked at my mom and her eyes were closed and she had the most serene smile I've seen on her face in months. I think she liked the sounds of children's voices, even with the chaos of the moment, and she doesn't care that she hasn't the faintest idea who we are.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Two babies is really hard. I knew it would be. I *knew* having them so close would make life difficult for a while. But I didn't really realize how much effort it would take to do simple things...like the dishes, and running to the post office, or going out to get the mail. And nevermind running out to grab an iced venti soy chai from starbucks, which I've been craving for weeks, but just can't must up the energy to lug both babies out of the car and into the starbucks to get one, because then I'd have to bring them both out while holding my drink in one hand...hmmm, no thanks.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, and on a completely different note...I just completely splurged on a Free Hand Baby mei tai!!! I don't know what came over me. DH and I are on a super tight budget, but my bday was last week and I got some bday $$ that's still in my wallet, so I guess I'll just go stick it in the bank and I won't feel so bad.

Here's what I got:

http://freehandbaby.com/catalog.php?...20Mei%2520Tais








I can't wait till it comes in the mail!!!!!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Two to 3 was way harder for me, but it's totally situational. #1 is a very independent DD who was 2-1/2+ when #2 was born. #2 was completely different developmentally and when #3 showed up 20 months later it was insane. They pretty much learned to talk together and in a lot of ways, including size and behavior, are very much like twins. 3 to 4 was pretty easy since #1 is a big help and #2 and 3 play together pretty well BUT 4 to 5 is killing me - again situational, #4 is a very active BOY who has been the "baby" and still wants to be a lot of the time.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InPhoenix* 
Also, my hat's off to the ladies seeking help for PPD... I'm so relieved that this isn't as closeted as it used to be.

I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Two to three has been much harder for me...of course, it hasn't been three mos yet...(that's how long it took us to adjust each time.) My mom says 3 are hard, and then 5 but after that you can have as many as you want!














(She had 8 so she should know, right?) DD 2 is having a hard time transitioning to middle child, but lovesthe baby, which is good (except that she has pink eye and I am trying to keep the rest of us from getting it, esp baby). AND our water pressure pump went out, so we've only had a trickle for a few days now...thank heavens we live near my parents! DH is replacing it today! Well, that's my "life with a babe" in a nutshell.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
My mom says 3 are hard, and then 5 but after that you can have as many as you want!














(She had 8 so she should know, right?)

Yeah, people tell me that too. Too bad though, our minivan is full and I'm NOT going bigger. My mom had six, 3 girls and then 3 boys, and I have 3 girls and then 2 boys, so that's the family joke, that I need one more boy. Nope. There are lots with 6 in my extended family but I really think this is it for us.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I think my issue is having too much on my plate right now - I was up until mifnight grafing papers for my summer school class, I have 2 days to finish the edits on a journal article or the editors whill hunt me down and be mean to me, and I have 3 cases for my part time job as an assistant to a forensic psycholgist! That along with two kids (one homeschooled) and a dh who works is a little much for me I think!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Sorry Tina.

My mom is in a nursing home with Alzheimers and I took Kiran to meet her today. Lately whenever I see her I leave crying. Today while I was there dh called and while I was talking to him on the phone Rowan was yelling "I want to nurse!" and then Kiran woke up and cried. I knew Kiran was probably hungry but I didn't want to nurse Rowan, so I sat there for a minute trying to figure out what to do, then I looked at my mom and her eyes were closed and she had the most serene smile I've seen on her face in months. I think she liked the sounds of children's voices, even with the chaos of the moment, and she doesn't care that she hasn't the faintest idea who we are.
























This just made me cry... I'm sorry your mom's not well...


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

When ds1 was little I was dealing with my grandfather being in a nursing home and then dying the following year - it is such a hard place to be in - the beginning of the life cycle and the end all at once. So much joy in the new ones and so much sadness for losing those we love.

Many







to those dealing with this now.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I think my issue is having too much on my plate right now - I was up until mifnight grafing papers for my summer school class, I have 2 days to finish the edits on a journal article or the editors whill hunt me down and be mean to me, and I have 3 cases for my part time job as an assistant to a forensic psycholgist! That along with two kids (one homeschooled) and a dh who works is a little much for me I think!

I'm in the same boat. I have always seemed to take on WAY too much. I never see it at the time. And always wonder why I get so frustrated and can't handle things. It has never occured to me until yesterday







that the reason is because I put way too much on myself. But alot of the time, I feel like I don't have a choice in the matter. DH works 80 hrs a week. So ALOT falls on my shoulders.







:

The good news is that dh is about to change jobs and will be home ALOT more.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

We moved DH grandmother into our basement. We both are in the medical field and *I* have been providing ALL of her personal care as she has Alzheimer's and needs complete care around the clock. Luckily she is only mildly confused. Mostly shortterm stuff. But she also was recently diagnosed with lung cancer(NEVER SMOKED) so is in the last days of her life. She LOVES to see the baby everyday. It lights up her day.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, yesterday it was. I can't believe that my little girl is 6 weeks old already- it's really been flying.
She's still a super happy, easy going baby, and she also sleeps through the night.
As much as I enjoy the sleep I think my fertility is coming back.







:







:
So far we've sold off our WHOLE original diaper stuff of bumgenius- for quite a loss.







I think DH wants to kill me about that. I just think that prefolds/ fitteds and covers fit her better.
We've also splurged on a babyhawk. So do not regret that- she practically lives in it so I can play with DD1 and do house work!

Somewhat related- my laptop is dying and I don't think we're going to replace it. I'm going to really, really miss having my own computer- but I think I'll be much, much more productive. I tend to spend too much time online and other things suffer.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

To those who are elimination dieting: My son had a corn allergy and even though I strictly adhered to the Sear's elimination diet for over a week, he was still getting corn byproducts (in iodized salt and the wax on fruit and veggies). Corn allergies/intolerances can be very elusive and can cause colic that is every bit as extreme as a dairy intolerance.

Read through my older posts if you want to know more about our corn allergy experiences.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

i think the hardest part about us going from one to two has been dealing with ds's emotions (he is 23 mos.) - he is just SO CROSS lately. he was doing so well initially, but now, the slightest things seems to set him off. don't get me wrong, i am still enjoying the two under two, but it could be easier, certainly. i just go crazy with the whining and the screaming - he likes to try and be louder than dd. a lot of this has to do, i think, with his brand new sleeping schedule - get up at 7:30 am, nap for maybe an hour and don't go to bed until 11 pm - where did this come from







:

and, dd wants to nurse ALL THE TIME. if i am holding her, she wants to nurse...period. if i pass her off, she will fall asleep or look around contentedly. i find this very frustrating because i want to hold her and get those sweet smiles. oh well - i know it gets better after a while. she is only five weeks old after all and still on her mission to be super chunk.

another thing i am finding frustrating is i am not able to mother up to my ideals. with ds, when he was a newborn, we used to just sit on the couch and snuggle and nurse the day away. but now with two, i can't always get to one when they need me and i feel like ds is usually getting attended to first. i feel bad that dd isn't getting to experience what ds had, but i try to remind myself that she is getting a lot of love all in all.

on a side note, a friend loaned me her baby bjorn and i can't believe it, but i really like it. it feels great on my back. i still love my babyhawk MT, but this baby bjorn has this lumbar support that feels fantastic.

i also think i may have found the perfect nursing snack - i am in love with this trail mix i have been making - raw walnuts, raw almonds, raw cashews, raw pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries, raisins and dark chocolate chips. a handful of this really goes a long way and is great on the run. i have to admit, i got the mixture from bare naked trail mix, but i can make it in bulk so much cheaper.

i hope everyone is having a FANTASTIC weekend and congrats to all the new fathers on father's day


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
Two babies is really hard. I knew it would be. I *knew* having them so close would make life difficult for a while. But I didn't really realize how much effort it would take to do simple things...like the dishes, and running to the post office, or going out to get the mail. And nevermind running out to grab an iced venti soy chai from starbucks, which I've been craving for weeks, but just can't must up the energy to lug both babies out of the car and into the starbucks to get one, because then I'd have to bring them both out while holding my drink in one hand...hmmm, no thanks.

OMG!!! It makes you crazy, doesn't it?? I think I'll probably lose weight faster this way, though.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Not to be all pro-meds or anything, but I gotta say that my life has turned so much more manageable ever since I started the anti-anxiety med. All of a sudden I am able to interact with my children without screaming or wanting to throw them through a window, and I don't spend all day every day sitting in the chair nursing the baby and feeling like I am going to burst into tears. The funny thing is that before starting the meds I really didn't think I needed them, and that I was just going through "a rough patch." With the benefit of hindsight, I can see that I was basically a nonfunctional person starting from about one week postpartum.

Anyway, things are still adjusting here but we are actually settling into a semblance of routine! I am just looking forward to Gus sleeping 4-5 hours at a time overnight on a regular basis.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi fellow May moms! I didn't read all the posts, can't be here for the next week







, but wanted to check in and wish you and yours a Happy Father's Day! What does everyone have planned? I'm making SO's favorite dinner, and then we're heading down to the lake with his best friend from ten years ago who's in town for a week to feed the ducks with dd. Should be an awesome day for us! Did anyone else almost make themselves cry picking out a card? I was almost tearing up in the store yesterday. Dd picked out the card she wanted to give SO, and then I found one with a picture of a little boy and his dad sitting on a dock together, and inside it says "You'll always be my first best friend". It was just too much for me!









Gabe is rolling over already! I didn't expect this to happen so soon, but he's been rolling halfway since birth. I keep telling him he doesn't have to rush into anything, because SO might not let me have anymore..but apparently he's not listening. I'm just







: with how fast he's growing up on me!

richella, I'm so sorry your mom isn't doing well. I'm sure you're right though, I bet hearing the children just makes her day, even if she can't tell you it does.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 

and, dd wants to nurse ALL THE TIME. if i am holding her, she wants to nurse...period. if i pass her off, she will fall asleep or look around contentedly. i find this very frustrating because i want to hold her and get those sweet smiles. oh well - i know it gets better after a while. she is only five weeks old after all and still on her mission to be super chunk.

another thing i am finding frustrating is i am not able to mother up to my ideals. with ds, when he was a newborn, we used to just sit on the couch and snuggle and nurse the day away. but now with two, i can't always get to one when they need me and i feel like ds is usually getting attended to first. i feel bad that dd isn't getting to experience what ds had, but i try to remind myself that she is getting a lot of love all in all.


This has been a huge challenge for me too. I am trying to hold and enjoy Carolina as much as I can. But I know that Maya got so much more of my attention at this age, she never cried for more than a second and was always attended to. Poor Carolina has to wait her turn and sometimes I forget how long it's been since i changed her last. It's getting better but man 2 keeps you busy.

My mom and I are pretty much in sync with childrearing stuff but one of the huge differences is sleep. She never understood why I help Maya for evry nap why I didn't want alone time, why she was in our room with us etc. and now with Carolina she is always saying "why don't you put her down when she is sleeping" it's hard because well newborns sleep all the time and if i put her down everytime she was asleep I would never see her. And I am battling all of those feelings of wanting to be equal with her. Now that being said as the second she is getting put down a lot more so Maya and I can spend some good time together just the two of us. But I never regretted holding Maya throughout her baby and toddlerhood and I can't see changing my mind with Carolina.

Maya turns three in less than three weeks (eek!) and starts a little summer camp program that week as well, just two mornings a week from 9:30-12 it's the first time I have left her with anyone she didn't know but she is very excited about it and keeps wanting me to drop her off. I know she is ready and I think it will be a great thing that she will get to go do fun things with people who have a lot of energy and play with other kids but still sad that she is old enough to go on without me.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, Sebastian is a month old! I updated his pic in my signature.

For fathers day we are going up to MIL's and my parents are coming over, and BIL/SIL for dinner. That's pretty much it. We celebrated with his dad last night. They live about a little over an hour away and Sebastian did great in the car!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
i think the hardest part about us going from one to two has been dealing with ds's emotions (he is 23 mos.) - he is just SO CROSS lately. he was doing so well initially, but now, the slightest things seems to set him off. don't get me wrong, i am still enjoying the two under two, but it could be easier, certainly. i just go crazy with the whining and the screaming - he likes to try and be louder than dd. a lot of this has to do, i think, with his brand new sleeping schedule - get up at 7:30 am, nap for maybe an hour and don't go to bed until 11 pm - where did this come from







:

This has been the hardest part for me, too. My son is 27mo, though. His behavior has changed dramatically. I kept wondering if it was just a 2yo thing or if it had something to do w/ the new baby. I'm glad to hear we're not the only ones experiencing this. I was feeling horrible yesterday because both my sister and my sister-in-law made comments on our parenting tactics. They're both 20yo and don't have kids, but still, I really questioned whether or not we're doing alright on the parenting front. Oddly enough, one sister said we're not being strict enough (he needs a spanking














and the other said we're being too strict (because my husband shouted when he was about to get bitten).

Oh, and my son had a new sleeping schedule, too. He used to nap for 2 hours and play in his room for an hour after he woke up. He stopped napping the day his sister was born.


----------



## lilmonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

Can I join ya'll. I am new to MDC and just welcomed triplets on May 28th. They werent due until september but couldnt wait to enter the world.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmonkey* 
Can I join ya'll. I am new to MDC and just welcomed triplets on May 28th. They werent due until september but couldnt wait to enter the world.

Wow! What did you name them? Everything going OK? Welcome!


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmonkey* 
Can I join ya'll. I am new to MDC and just welcomed triplets on May 28th. They werent due until september but couldnt wait to enter the world.

Wow - Congratulations! How many weeks were they? How are they all doing?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmonkey* 
Can I join ya'll. I am new to MDC and just welcomed triplets on May 28th. They werent due until september but couldnt wait to enter the world.

welcome!! fill us in on the details of your babes, ok? this is a wonderful group of women!!


----------



## lilmonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

We named the girls Sydney Ruth, Sabrina Mae, ans Shannon Elora. They were born at 25 weeks 5 days. Sydney was our tiny one born weighing 1lb 3oz and dropped under a pound after birth. She has also been the baby with the most problems. She has a grade 1 brain bleed, a hole in her small intestine that is getting fixed today through surgery, and she has already been through a surgery last monday to fix her PDA. Sabrina was the 2nd one born weighing in at 1lb12oz and at birth was the healthiest one. She was the only one who did not need the oscillator not did she have surgery to close her PDA. At 15 days old she developed an infection and went on antibiotics however the meds did not seem to be working so they changed them and she is doing better now. She is in isolation but as soon as she is better she can come back in the room and join her sisters. Shannon is our giant. She was on the oscillator for 2 weeks. 3 days after birth she developed sepsis and was put on meds that cleared the infection up. She had surgery last week and is recovering very well. She is in the process of being weaned off the ventilator and is the only one we can hold. We are hoping to start kangaroo care this week.

Ok i am getting off of here. Taking my oldest to day camp and heading to the NICU


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone. My daughter's behavior has changed too. The first few weeks she was an angel. Now, not so much. She is still great overall, but is definitely doing a few things to get our attention. We're doing our best to give her as much as she needs. I agree, too, about feeling guilty over not being able to give baby #2 as much time/attention as baby #1 got.

My mom has been here for three weeks and leaves Thursday. I'm sad she has to go, but also kind of excited about getting back to a normal routine. Hopefully we can find a routine that allows me and husband to do some work every once in a while.

I've settled into my dairy free thing. Henry is still cranky for a few hours in the evening, but I think it's just how he is. He's kind of cranky. Like when he wants something, he screams for it!







He has plenty of chilled out time. He smiles at Delia all the time, never for me! LOL

We had a laid back day for Father's Day. We went out to breakfast and then I took the kids and hung out with my mom for a few hours to let my husband work on some video stuff he's been wanting to get to. Then he decided to take us to a casino and eat at the cheap snack bar deli area amidst old people smoking. LOL And then we went to the arcade there and played skee ball and other games until we had enough tickets to get a bunch of temporary tattoos.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have mastitis







Any advise?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

mastitis - nurse, nurse and nurse some more.... other than that, i don't know, never had it, hope I never will.









why oh WHY did my bleeding start up again? Arg! DH and my mom figure there's probably some placenta still retained. grrr. headed to the OB on Friday to get things checked out. *sigh*


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have mastitis







Any advise?

I have a system when I get mastitis
Gallons of water
nurse on the sick side only and pump out the other side
garlic pills, echinacea, lecithin and lots of vitamin c
get into bed and stay there with the baby
hot cloths or showers and some ibuprofen to help with the pain

often when you get mastitis it means you are doing to much, more than your body can handle


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
mastitis - nurse, nurse and nurse some more.... other than that, i don't know, never had it, hope I never will.









why oh WHY did my bleeding start up again? Arg! DH and my mom figure there's probably some placenta still retained. grrr. headed to the OB on Friday to get things checked out. *sigh*

after my 4th baby I had intermittent spotting from 4 weeks to 6 months apparently it was chalked up to be a hormonal thing (sorry that was the diagnosis) and it was suggested that if the spotting bugged me that I take birth control pills (which I didn't) it was irritating though


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I just have a couple minutes to check in

I just have to say that my baby is super crabby all the time and he's chintzy with his smiles you have to work at it for a long time and he only smiles about once a day. He is so gassy I think the discomfort is making him miserable

but he's still kinda cute

I"m tired and still kinda lumpy with the post partum weight, and callum is going to be 7 weeks on wed and that makes me pretty sad because we are never doing the newborn thing again







of course after 5 kids you'd think I'd be tired of babies, but I do babies well

but everyone is in bed and I"m going to hit the sack


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
after my 4th baby I had intermittent spotting from 4 weeks to 6 months apparently it was chalked up to be a hormonal thing (sorry that was the diagnosis) and it was suggested that if the spotting bugged me that I take birth control pills (which I didn't) it was irritating though

Oh yay.







: we'll see what the OB says on Friday.. not sure which is preferable.

Did I miss your trip to Van? Was looking forward to putting a face to a name.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

ETA- now you all know what my signature is referencing?

lol

dd1 was 11 months old when dd2 was born. dd2 is 22 months old when Darci arrived.
you adjust. what seems impossible becomes possible


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have mastitis







Any advise?

I got Mastitis 2 times in 4 wks and my MW told me to take Belledonna and it kicked it super fast! I was feeling better within 2 days. Mastitis really stinks







I hope you feel better soon, Mama!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have mastitis







Any advise?


I have a close friend that had really good luck with massaging the tender spot with a soapy wide tooth comb three times a day, it loosened the spot and helped it move through, don't over massage though that can make things worse. Other than that nurse compresses drink etc. Good luck that is no fun!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have mastitis







Any advise?

lots of booby time! hot water bottles. fluids and motrin. i have heard garlic pills help too. feel better soon and if it gets really bad call the doctor.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
I just have to say that my baby is super crabby all the time and he's chintzy with his smiles you have to work at it for a long time and he only smiles about once a day. He is so gassy I think the discomfort is making him miserable

but he's still kinda cute

I think we have twins (DS was also born May 2).









*How are the babes sleeping?* I don't think Nicholas has slept for more than 5 hours ever. I've been patient and rolling with it, but soon I think the broken sleep is going to start making me even more grumpy and loopy.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am resting, drinking, Vit C, nursing a lot, and taking Motrin. Perhaps I will call my MW and ask about the belladonna - it would be great tob get rid of this!

For sleeping: we get mostly 2 hour stretches, one after the other all night long. We have gotten as much as 4 hours of him sleeping, but not often!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

MSAX - hope you kick it soon! Oh, alternating nursing positions helped me with clogged ducts.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
*How are the babes sleeping?* I don't think Nicholas has slept for more than 5 hours ever. I've been patient and rolling with it, but soon I think the broken sleep is going to start making me even more grumpy and loopy.









you lucky dog! if i had five hours straight, i think i could conquer the world!









actually, though, dd isn't a terrible sleeper. she is typically only waking two or three times to nurse at night (between 11 and 6). so, i can't complain too much. my biggest concern at this point is just over the last two nights she is refusing to sleep in her little positioner that is between me and dh. i am still just not ready for her to be in bed with us unprotected. and she can't sleep on my side because ds is there and he only wants me at bedtime, so putting him next to dh isn't an option.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
you lucky dog! if i had five hours straight, i think i could conquer the world!









Well, big 4-5 hour stretches have only happened say 4 times since he was born - usually it's more like 2-3.







So most nights he's still only sleeping 1-4 hrs at a time.


----------



## RumiWithAView (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! It took me 3 days of naps, but I read ALL 23 pages of this thread.







: Hi, from a fellow May momma. I've enjoyed reading what you all have been going through because I have been dealing with some similar things.

Doulalove, I think you were the one who mentioned your baby stopping breathing... that happened to me yesterday and I about died. This is my first baby and I didn't realize how much I love this little guy until that happened. I cried for half an hour afterward from the fear. I'm on my 2nd day eliminating dairy b/c he's been having heavy spit up episodes and makes some weird throat/nose noises and does the arching, leg writhing thing. His stools are normal, though. Are they always green and mucousy if an allergy is involved.

Dancebaraka, I, too, had a homebirth and tore and did not get stitches. I still cannot bring myself to look at the tear. My midwife tried to get me to look at it intially to judge what I wanted to do. I just asked her what she recommended because I couldn't look. Is that silly? Anyway, she recommended allowing it to heal naturally. I asked her if I went and did stitches how many did she think there would be and she said 3 or 4. I tried my best that first week to stay in bed with legs closed as she advised. I still can't look to see how it's doing. I've thought of having DH look but I'm scared of seeing his reaction. Wow, I'm a baby!

Well, it's good that we are all here and can share our experiences. I've already learned a lot from all of you.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

What is Belledonna?

RumiWithAView- I tore and had stiches and I still can't get myself to look. It took me 3 weeks to get myself to even feel myself. DH has asked to look and I tell him no, because I too, am afraid of his reaction.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
you lucky dog! if i had five hours straight, i think i could conquer the world!









actually, though, dd isn't a terrible sleeper. she is typically only waking two or three times to nurse at night (between 11 and 6). so, i can't complain too much. my biggest concern at this point is just over the last two nights she is refusing to sleep in her little positioner that is between me and dh. i am still just not ready for her to be in bed with us unprotected. and she can't sleep on my side because ds is there and he only wants me at bedtime, so putting him next to dh isn't an option.

Can you put DS in the middle and DD on the outside on your side?

We're still getting 4 hours straight at the beginning part of the night SOME nights, then 2-3 hours max for the rest of the night. BUT, she's stopped getting UP at night, she nurses and goes back to sleep, which is way better than when she wanted to be awake for an hour or two in between those stretches. So we're starting to feel much more rested. I've also taken to waking her after 2 hrs tops during the day and not letting her have super long naps during the day otherwise she won't sleep as long (or as early) at night.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Can you put DS in the middle and DD on the outside on your side?

i would love to, but we are on a queen size bed and ds is co-sleeping with us by being in a side carred crib. we just can't fit the four of us in the bed alone (i should have explained that part in my first message). that's why ds is on the side. we are going to be getting a king size bed as soon as we can afford it.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmonkey* 
We named the girls Sydney Ruth, Sabrina Mae, ans Shannon Elora. They were born at 25 weeks 5 days. Sydney was our tiny one born weighing 1lb 3oz and dropped under a pound after birth. She has also been the baby with the most problems. She has a grade 1 brain bleed, a hole in her small intestine that is getting fixed today through surgery, and she has already been through a surgery last monday to fix her PDA. Sabrina was the 2nd one born weighing in at 1lb12oz and at birth was the healthiest one. She was the only one who did not need the oscillator not did she have surgery to close her PDA. At 15 days old she developed an infection and went on antibiotics however the meds did not seem to be working so they changed them and she is doing better now. She is in isolation but as soon as she is better she can come back in the room and join her sisters. Shannon is our giant. She was on the oscillator for 2 weeks. 3 days after birth she developed sepsis and was put on meds that cleared the infection up. She had surgery last week and is recovering very well. She is in the process of being weaned off the ventilator and is the only one we can hold. We are hoping to start kangaroo care this week.

Ok i am getting off of here. Taking my oldest to day camp and heading to the NICU

Welcome to mdc and our group of may mamas! Keep us all updated on tour kiddos as things progress! Sending thoughts of strength ond healing your way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Hey everyone. My daughter's behavior has changed too. The first few weeks she was an angel. Now, not so much. She is still great overall, but is definitely doing a few things to get our attention. We're doing our best to give her as much as she needs. I agree, too, about feeling guilty over not being able to give baby #2 as much time/attention as baby #1 got.

This same exact thing is going on in my house. DD1 has been so whiney and emotional lately. And in order to tend to her needs, sometimes I have to let the baby cry for a few minutes. It's heartbreaking because I never let Katelynn cry for more than a few seconds before being able to pick her up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
why oh WHY did my bleeding start up again? Arg! DH and my mom figure there's probably some placenta still retained. grrr. headed to the OB on Friday to get things checked out. *sigh*

Sounds like you might have overdone it. I doubt it's placenta...you would have had a raging infection weeks ago if that were the case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have mastitis







Any advise?

Just wanted to give you a









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
i would love to, but we are on a queen size bed and ds is co-sleeping with us by being in a side carred crib. we just can't fit the four of us in the bed alone (i should have explained that part in my first message). that's why ds is on the side. we are going to be getting a king size bed as soon as we can afford it.

I would Love to be able to afford a king size bed!!! Right now we are sleeping with the baby in the middle of us for most of the night. And then early in the morning when dd1 climbs into bed with us, I put the baby on the outside of me and dd1 goes in between dh and I. Man, a queen bed is small when you've got that many people in it!!!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

could my 4 weeker actually be smiling at me?? And I swear she's cooing, too!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
could my 4 weeker actually be smiling at me?? And I swear she's cooing, too!!!

Mine is! He started exactly at 4 weeks.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
could my 4 weeker actually be smiling at me?? And I swear she's cooing, too!!!

Mine is! She has been for the past week...she'll be a month







: on thurs. She's cooing too. Def my youngest to do this. Really, our bonding has been amazing! She is so tuned into me...MOST of the time it's great, lol.
After a whole week of no water in the house (pressure pump broke) we are back up! My new middle child, DD (28mos) is doing MUCH better since we (GASP) got rid of the tv. We were on'y using it for movies, but the past few weeks they were watching an excessive amount (my feeling overwhelmed with three). But they are now PLAYING and singing and DD is not as cranky or aggressive. And it's only been two days! We didnt even have a tv til a yr ago. We are excited! (Altho...could anyone tell me the trick to take a shower with three and no tv????) Seriously. Thanks!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey ladies~ just checking in here with a few thoughts...

1. Sending love to all who are healing tears... I am amazed at how promptly my tear healed, and although it looks different, no function is impaired and my precious yoni still looks good to me! Basically, the opening is just a little longer. So I encourage everyone to take a look and give praise to their awesome yonis for being such masterful gateways to the world...









2. Sleep: We are all thankfully sleeping great- I wake lightly 2-3x a night to nurse Akasha, but she is so quick and falls right back to sleep, it's no big deal. Sleep deprivation is not an issue for us at all. FYI, if you really want to find a King Size bed for a reasonable price, I highly suggest IKEA.. love that place!

3. The Anxiety Elimination diet worked (and I am thinking of publishing a book on it... lol!) I don't know why or how, but Akasha is almost totally cleared up from her rash, and I am including whatever the hell I feel like eating in my diet... a little wine, a little coffee, a little pastry, a little cheese... it was weird... I decided I was gonna stop freaking out about it, had a heart to heart with Akasha, and she started to clear up... Energy is powerful!

Lots of love and strength to all of you amazing women~ You are making a difference in these little souls lives with such grace, I salute all of you!
xoxo,


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
after my 4th baby I had intermittent spotting from 4 weeks to 6 months apparently it was chalked up to be a hormonal thing (sorry that was the diagnosis) and it was suggested that if the spotting bugged me that I take birth control pills (which I didn't) it was irritating though

I did this for 6 months!!! ONly mine was caused from being given excesive fluids via IV! Next time I know just to rip the dang thing out! (If I ever have another IV) With #2, I only bled 2 wks. Still am with this one...doing too much...


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
could my 4 weeker actually be smiling at me?? And I swear she's cooing, too!!!

dd has been smiling at us for the past couple of weeks also (she is 5 weeks 2 days). we attributed it to gas at first, but can't deny anymore that it is on purpose - she is so sweet


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
i would love to, but we are on a queen size bed and ds is co-sleeping with us by being in a side carred crib. we just can't fit the four of us in the bed alone (i should have explained that part in my first message). that's why ds is on the side. we are going to be getting a king size bed as soon as we can afford it.

Hmm... some others in the Vancouver tribe have chatted about turning the queen sideways and adding a twin by your feet for length to get a bit of extra room if you can't afford to buy a king right away.... worth a try?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
Sounds like you might have overdone it. I doubt it's placenta...you would have had a raging infection weeks ago if that were the case.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
I did this for 6 months!!! ONly mine was caused from being given excesive fluids via IV! Next time I know just to rip the dang thing out! (If I ever have another IV) With #2, I only bled 2 wks. Still am with this one...doing too much...

Hmm, thanks







I definitely do not have a raging infection. I do have cramps now and again though. And I did have too many iv fluids. I asked them to turn it down and got the party line about having to restart it to administer the antibiotics. It took them 7 tries to get it started the first time. (Then yesterday my mom and I were talking and she is astounded and appalled that they were giving me anitbiotics at all. They were doing it as a preventative measure due to the high rate of infections in that hospital and the news stories that have hit the press in recent months.







: They don't give unnecessary antibiotics at my mom's hospital.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
could my 4 weeker actually be smiling at me?? And I swear she's cooing, too!!!

Yes, mine has been for a few weeks now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
(Altho...could anyone tell me the trick to take a shower with three and no tv????) Seriously. Thanks!









Take them in with you?? Sit the older ones on the floor playing in a couple of inches and stand and shower with babe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
2. Sleep: We are all thankfully sleeping great- I wake lightly 2-3x a night to nurse Akasha, but she is so quick and falls right back to sleep, it's no big deal. Sleep deprivation is not an issue for us at all. FYI, if you really want to find a King Size bed for a reasonable price, I highly suggest IKEA.. love that place!

I suggest Sleep Country. Ask for what is on thier "Hot List". (Might only be in Canada though... )

Quote:

3. The Anxiety Elimination diet worked (and I am thinking of publishing a book on it... lol!) I don't know why or how, but Akasha is almost totally cleared up from her rash, and I am including whatever the hell I feel like eating in my diet... a little wine, a little coffee, a little pastry, a little cheese... it was weird... I decided I was gonna stop freaking out about it, had a heart to heart with Akasha, and she started to clear up... Energy is powerful!
We did this "diet" as well. (although I am still avoiding large quantities of garlic, but not ALL garlic) Kayleigh's rash also cleared up and the mucousy poops are long gone and the gassiness isn't nearly so bad. actually, the rash cleared up when I decided that the special "hypo-allergenic" laundry detergent that DH and MIL insisted they buy to wash baby clothes in (Ivory Snow) was giving ME a rash and quit using it on baby laundry. Hmmmm.







anyone want a half box of ivory snow?


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I asked them to turn it down and got the party line about having to restart it to administer the antibiotics. It took them 7 tries to get it started the first time. (Then yesterday my mom and I were talking and she is astounded and appalled that they were giving me anitbiotics at all. They were doing it as a preventative measure due to the high rate of infections in that hospital and the news stories that have hit the press in recent months.







: They don't give unnecessary antibiotics at my mom's hospital.)

I wish that they'd done this at my hospital: it took more than a month to clear up my infection. If I'm unable to have a VBAC next time, I plan on insisting on antibiotics in the hospital. The infection was very painful and time consuming, and I'm still bitter about spending three days away from my newborn because I had to be readmitted to the hospital. Don't even get me started on the weeks of daily visits at home from a nurse for "wound care"... (Do I sound bitter??







)

Someone mentioned uninterupted sleep, and I agree that it makes a huge difference. DS is sleeping 6-7 hours a night, but up until this week, I was getting up halfway through that to pump breast milk. I'd forgotten how much better you feel when you get your sleep without interuptions...


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
my biggest concern at this point is just over the last two nights she is refusing to sleep in her little positioner that is between me and dh. i am still just not ready for her to be in bed with us unprotected. and she can't sleep on my side because ds is there and he only wants me at bedtime, so putting him next to dh isn't an option.

I'm having a similar problem as of now. DD is only about 7.5 lbs at 6 weeks old, and I don't feel comfortable with her in bed unprotected. I bought the best sleep positioner I could find - memory foam and all - yet she wants to sleep with her head resting on my boob. I wouldn't mind if she were bigger/older, but her due date was last week, so she's still so tiny and fragile. Our two older sons go to sleep in their own beds, and when they come in, it's often quietly. We may not even wake up when they climb up. I have the baby on the edge of the bed, I leave the center for the boys, and dh is on the other end. We have a king bed. But it's a struggle. I send dh out of the bed with the boys sometimes when I don't feel safe. Ugh. I get so worried.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
Dang, that just can't be normal! I heard the "laundry problem" line from a couple people, too. If it's projectile a couple times a day, that just can't be normal.







DS's vomiting DID get a lot better, but he did it Sun. and twice Tues. (had pizza Saturday night), so _something_ is up here.

She's almost 4 weeks old, now, and she's STILL spitting up as much as always; but we had our 4 week midwife appointment today and she has gained almost a pound in the 12 days since our last one, so she's obviously getting enough to eat... so I just don't know. It IS a laundry problem, though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Amy, does your milk come out really fast? Anyone suggested pumping some off to have a slower let down for her? Or, have you tried one breast only per feeding? Just some thoughts for vomitting not caused by dairy or soy

It definitely WAS, but in the past week or so I've actually been having a problem with not having enough supply to meet her 3 week growth spurt demand, but she's still spitting up nonetheless. Hrmph.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
my milk flows very fast so i only fed her from one side at a time & made sure she burped well & remained upright for quite sometime after eating. it was exhausting (especially at night) but i do think it helped some.

I was doing this a lot more diligently, too, but it didn't seem to make much of a difference. I still burp her frequently when she's awake, but I stopped burping her if she's fallen asleep because like you said..exhausting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
For sleeping: we get mostly 2 hour stretches, one after the other all night long. We have gotten as much as 4 hours of him sleeping, but not often!

You too, huh? The past two nights she's slept from 12 am - 4 am, which was the longest stretch so far. It was appreciated, but I'm already hoping for longer, soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InPhoenix* 
Someone mentioned uninterupted sleep, and I agree that it makes a huge difference. DS is sleeping 6-7 hours a night

How old is he now?!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Not to hijack MSAX, but we've got thrush. Any advice?

My doc (who is an MD and a Naturopath) has put us on some really strong probiotics. It seems to be working... the pain in my breast is lessening since starting them. Do you think I need to do anything else? I ask because the LLL FAQ on thrush was much more aggressive than my doc's suggestions...


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Not to hijack MSAX, but we've got thrush. Any advice?

My doc (who is an MD and a Naturopath) has put us on some really strong probiotics. It seems to be working... the pain in my breast is lessening since starting them. Do you think I need to do anything else? I ask because the LLL FAQ on thrush was much more aggressive than my doc's suggestions...

grapefruit seed extract with each meal, you can also make a solution to wash pacis, bottles, your bras, anything that is contacted by his mouth or your breastmilk/breasts. gentian violet if you r nipples are bad, 3 days usually knocks it out! hot hot water for dipes and your bras.
thrush is no fun, i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
grapefruit seed extract with each meal, you can also make a solution to wash pacis, bottles, your bras, anything that is contacted by her mouth or your breastmilk/breasts. gentian violet if you r nipples are bad, 3 days usually knocks it out! hot hot water for dipes and your bras.
thrush is no fun, i hope you feel better soon!

My doc said it's a pretty mild case. DS only has a whitish coating on his tongue but no other symptoms. I have been having deep breast pain on the left side for 2 days, but my nipples are fine. The pain is lessening since I started the probiotics (massive doses for me and also on my nipples so that DS gets some as well). The coating on his tongue seems to be getting less white too.

I live in an apt with laundry facilities in the basement and don't have control over how hot the water is... I hope this being a mild case that regular laundering will be sufficient.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
My doc said it's a pretty mild case. DS only has a whitish coating on his tongue but no other symptoms. I have been having deep breast pain on the left side for 2 days, but my nipples are fine. The pain is lessening since I started the probiotics (massive doses for me and also on my nipples so that DS gets some as well). The coating on his tongue seems to be getting less white too.

I live in an apt with laundry facilities in the basement and don't have control over how hot the water is... I hope this being a mild case that regular laundering will be sufficient.

if you do find that regular detergent isnt enough GSE can be added to your wash as well.

I hope you feel 100%soon. for me thrush gets out of control fast so I'm pretty anal about it. then again I have yeast issues to begin with so I am always extra careful


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Oh yay.







: we'll see what the OB says on Friday.. not sure which is preferable.

Did I miss your trip to Van? Was looking forward to putting a face to a name.

I made it down, and actually had a good time, but was super busy and exhausted (it was my sisters university grad weekend lots of "events" ) Next time I come down I hope to stay for a couple days then I can get some visiting in


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I finally broke down and made an appointment for Callum to go have cranial sacral therapy his grumpiness has been stressing me out and my dp is less than helpful







hopefully this will help Callum release any stressful energy and become more peaceful

and I wanted to comment about sleep I think at 1-2 months of age the most you can "expect" your baby to sleep is in 2-3 hour stretches anything more than that consider yourself lucky (and don't tell me







)

I have always felt that my high "expectations" of my babies have caused extra stress and worry in our lives. I remember really struggling with my first son because I expected him to sleep 6 hours by 4 months, I expected him to be able to play with a toy for a minute or two without me, I expected him to eat solid foods that I spoon fed him, I expected him to sleep in his own bed and when he did none of those things I really struggled I have found since I have given up predetermined expectations I am a lot happier (and sane)


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Where have you found GSE? I've had thrush for 3 weeks now.







: It's really getting to me.
I also think that my little one may have reflux, but we haven't made it to a dr. yet. I'm hoping to wait until we move unless she gets too uncomfortable. I've found that our mei tai is a life saver- she wants to be upright nearly constantly and it lets me still play with my three year old and do (some) housework.
Does anyone have a link for when different milestones usually happen? I don't really remember when DD1 did what.







:
She's still sleeping well, though!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! It's so fun to read all this. Makes me grateful for the amount of sleep I'm getting at least! I am choosing sleep over work pretty much, which is probably a good thing, but hard when I have a lot of work waiting. I'm just getting things done slower than I did before. During the day, Henry doesn't stay asleep unless he's being held/worn, so today I finally figured out how to handle that. I had my husband wrap us up in a Moby Wrap when he was asleep, and I was able to get some shipping done. Then I walked to a spa and met my mom there, and we transferred him to the Kozy she was wearing and I had a massage!!! It was SO nice. And Henry slept for FOUR HOURS, which was almost as nice. (I think he's pretty steady with 3 hour stretches at night, but sometimes it's more. I don't look at the clock most of the time so I'm not really sure.)

Today was by far Henry's best day. He had a massive poop this morning, which is probably why he was so happy the rest of the day! LOL He just slept and ate and was awake and happy, barely any crying at all. And plenty of smiling. Makes me excited to see him get older and more organized. He's another May 2 baby - seven weeks already!!

I tore and didn't get stitches. It's a bit crooked now, but works OK. It's like an L for Love. rofl

ETA: Good question about the milestones! I have completely forgotten too. I just googled "baby milestones" and tons of stuff came up though. Gonna have a quick peek because I don't even remember like when they roll over!


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
Where have you found GSE? I've had thrush for 3 weeks now.







: It's really getting to me.

I'm the queen of thrush, so I definitely sympathize







You can buy GSE at any natural food store - is there a whole foods near you? I have bought pills and juice - and the pills are way better, IMO, because you can't taste all the concentrated grapefruit! But, you can give a child the juice, but not the pill. We keep both.

Also, wash you stuff with white vinegar - yeast is a tough one to kill. If you're using cloth breastpads, I'd suggest maybe even boiling them for a few minutes. Cloth diapers? Same - I have boiled my Fuzzi Bunz many times. Actually, boil all pacifiers, breastpump parts that touch milk, as well. I would boil everything after each use. Acidophilus really helps with the internal balance as well! My kids get it, too







A 10% solution of white vinegar : water is great to rub on your nipples after each feeding, and you can wipe baby's bum with it if you notice any yeasty rash.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey, can anyone share their experiences with cranial sacral therapy? My GP wants me to come in for a manipulation, because she thinks it will help a lot with my PPD issues, but I know nothing about it whatsoever. Is it helpful?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

so can i assume that 10% white vinegar will work for a yeast bum rash, too? i'm quite sure ds has yeast and have been adding GSE to our cloth wipes but it doesn't seem to be working. and i should be more diligent about taking my probiotics, too.....


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Hey, can anyone share their experiences with cranial sacral therapy? My GP wants me to come in for a manipulation, because she thinks it will help a lot with my PPD issues, but I know nothing about it whatsoever. Is it helpful?

i have no experience or knowledge about craniosacral therapy for ppd but i just wanted to offer my sympathy and prayers as you work through this...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

and pepperdove....your family has been in my thoughts and prayers, too, after the loss of your aunt. i'm so very sorry.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, so I have been using wool breastpads and they can't be boiled... what to do there? Should I wash them in lukewarm water with vinegar?


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Hey, can anyone share their experiences with cranial sacral therapy? My GP wants me to come in for a manipulation, because she thinks it will help a lot with my PPD issues, but I know nothing about it whatsoever. Is it helpful?

I'm taking my baby to get cranial sacral therapy on friday I hope it helps but I don't know much about it


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Ok, so I have been using wool breastpads and they can't be boiled... what to do there? Should I wash them in lukewarm water with vinegar?

honestly I'd soak them in straight vinegar for 24 hours then wash them normally and dry in direct sun I wouldn't want to take any chances to reinfect


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've just discovered that we've joined the thrush club too. I was suspecting it based on OUCH nursing, but I just checked his gums and they are thrushy. Blech.

How much vinegar in the wash? Does bleach do anything against yeast? All of my undies are white so they always get bleached. They will really need bleached if I go the purple nipple route again







.

Is it grapefruit seed extract or grape seed extract? I found grape seed extract on GNC's website (the closest thing we have in town to a natural food store). We used to have some massage oil that was one or the other of those two, but that was a wedding present so is LONG gone.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
so can i assume that 10% white vinegar will work for a yeast bum rash, too? i'm quite sure ds has yeast and have been adding GSE to our cloth wipes but it doesn't seem to be working. and i should be more diligent about taking my probiotics, too.....

it should. plus letting it air out as much as you can. '

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I've just discovered that we've joined the thrush club too. I was suspecting it based on OUCH nursing, but I just checked his gums and they are thrushy. Blech.

How much vinegar in the wash? Does bleach do anything against yeast? All of my undies are white so they always get bleached. They will really need bleached if I go the purple nipple route again







.

Is it grapefruit seed extract or grape seed extract? I found grape seed extract on GNC's website (the closest thing we have in town to a natural food store). We used to have some massage oil that was one or the other of those two, but that was a wedding present so is LONG gone.

I dont know about the bleach

grape seed extract is something totally different.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am coming off 24 hours of midwife ordered bedrest. Dh took off work and came home yesterday when the red area on my breast spread and I had red lines going up into my armpit and a hockey puck sized lump! MW was worried, ordered me to bed and I have been taking homopathics and goldenseal and ice compresses (no more heat she said) and potatoe presses also! It is getting better (redness is way down, lump is smaller but still large) but this lump is not moving it seems!

Anyhow, I am praying to avoid antibiotics and it seems I will because I SO don't want to join the thrush crowd!!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

You want something like this:

http://store.allhealthtrends.com/pgi...ctspec?NB-1001


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I posted about a week ago saying that my 2wo daughter was experiencing nipple confusion after using her daddy's pinky as a pacifier while we hastily finished our grocery shopping...Well, it wasn't that--she actually has an *ear infection*. I brought her into the Dr. today because the conjunctivitis in her eye was getting red and irritated. The first thing the Dr. did was check her ears--poor little girl screamed. I felt a little silly because someone on the breastfeeding forum had suggested the possibility of an ear infection when I asked what could possibly be causing her to act like she no longer knew how to latch on. She didn't have any other ear infection symptoms though.

I've never had a baby with an ear infection before. Is there anything I should know? She's on 1ml Amoxicillin 3x a day.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I posted about a week ago saying that my 2wo daughter was experiencing nipple confusion after using her daddy's pinky as a pacifier while we hastily finished our grocery shopping...Well, it wasn't that--she actually has an *ear infection*. I brought her into the Dr. today because the conjunctivitis in her eye was getting red and irritated. The first thing the Dr. did was check her ears--poor little girl screamed. I felt a little silly because someone on the breastfeeding forum had suggested the possibility of an ear infection when I asked what could possibly be causing her to act like she no longer knew how to latch on. She didn't have any other ear infection symptoms though.

I've never had a baby with an ear infection before. Is there anything I should know? She's on 1ml Amoxicillin 3x a day.

Anything you should know--
most ear infections can be resolved without abx (I'm not telling you not to take them, just saying that ear infections are generally easily overcame nuisences.

She will probably not want to sleep (or be) in any lying down position for long. Expect to camp out in a recliner with her on your chest for a few nights. You could use an infant swing. . .or if using a bassinet prop up the head portion from underneath. . .anything to keep her head elevated will help her sleep longer streches.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Ok, so I have been using wool breastpads and they can't be boiled... what to do there? Should I wash them in lukewarm water with vinegar?

Yeah, the vinegar is great for things that can't be boiled. Yeast can't be killed by even the hottest tap water, so washing them with regular detergent doesn't rid them of yeast. You can't overuse the vinegar on inanimate objects - so a greater than 10% solution is probably better.

*Doulalove*: And yes, wiping a baby's bum with vinegar is great for treating a yeast infection.

*EFPookie*: It's GrapeFRUIT seed extract. I'm not sure what grape seed extract would be used for. Also, I have a front-load high-efficiency washer and I fill the fabric softner spot with vinegar when I do a thrush wash. It's probably only about 1/4 cup, but the washer uses very little water. If I were going to put it in a regular washer, I'd put a couple cups of vinegar, let the water fill a little bit, then stop the cycle and let the clothes soak for a little before letting the wash cycle through (if that makes sense). I'd err on the side of over-use of vinegar. I buy a gallon at a time because I use it fairly regularly on my dipe washes as a preventative measure. And YES, bleach will also kill the yeast - so your undies should be OK


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I've never had a baby with an ear infection before. Is there anything I should know? She's on 1ml Amoxicillin 3x a day.

LOL. I think it *could* have been me about the ear infection. I think I posted about it a while back... When DS was 6 weeks old, I thought I was losing my mind. We were doing really well nursing and then BAM one day he just won't latch and screams during nursing. It was an ear infection, I'm not sure what its cause was, but they didn't reoccur a lot, so I didn't worry about it.

Anyway - don't feel silly about it.

My recommendation is to eat yogurt daily and consider taking acidolpholus (sp?). I'm sure they can point you in the right direction at your health food store. That's just to help your body fight extra yeast from the antibiotic. Others may know more about giving something like that to baby.

And, if baby is still in pain, I'd give tylenol. It will ease the pain for the next 24-48 hours until the amox kicks in and kills the infection. But I'm more mainstream than most.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

ashley Im so sorry to hear about the babes infection. I hope he feels better soon.

nate is doing fantastically.
anyone here know if I should bother making well baby visits for a non vax'd kido? i know hes gaining, and doing wonderfully. Im going to the one month but havent decided if i should go to more.

on a side note I just gave my 9 year old DS a mohawk and spiked it with red jello


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

While I was pregnant *I* got an ear infection--hadn't had one since childhood, it was totally wierd!--and I cleared it up with garlic oil. I don't know if that's safe for babies, but you might want to look it up instead of going the abx route.

With the garlic oil I experienced immediate pain relief. It was amazing. Stinky, though.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
ashley Im so sorry to hear about the babes infection. I hope he feels better soon.

nate is doing fantastically.
anyone here know if I should bother making well baby visits for a non vax'd kido? i know hes gaining, and doing wonderfully. Im going to the one month but havent decided if i should go to more.

on a side note I just gave my 9 year old DS a mohawk and spiked it with red jello

your a cool mom









and to answer the well baby question I don't do well baby visits after about 6 months ( and we don't vax) I like to know about their weight gain and to make sure they are developmentally on track (I worry about hearing loss, hip dysplasia, vision issues) after about 6 months I kind of stop going


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

ooh and I uploaded a pic from tonight of Callum at 7 weeks on the dot (he was born a 630 pm ) http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...edlookatme.jpg


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

*Crys*: Callum is gorgeous!!!
*Kittn*: can you post a pic?!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We did garlic oil with ds when he was about 6 months with great results.

I would also encourage you to use probiotics if you are giving abx or you might join the growing number of moms here with thrush issues! health food store will have them.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

my husband is gone & all 3 of my kids are sleeping. ahhhh....the silence!

ezra is 4.5 weeks old & i had an overwhelming thought today about having to physically carry a baby, in arms, for many more months and also not getting quality sleep for at least a year!? i think i'm just feeling tired with sore arms/shoulders. it's amazing how much these little ones can zap outta you, isn't it? but then, when i'm away from him, i miss the little guy. i went to the chiro today & when i got home i was dying to get my hands on him. of course he wanted to nurse right away but i had to get in a few kisses & sniffs first.

my two older ones, though....i'm seriously so fed up with both of them. please tell me this is normal! my 4 year old has become a chronic whiner & my 2 year old screams & cries all the time. neither of them listens to me & they throw holy fits if i don't let them do whatever they want, whenever they want. and...they refuse to sleep! (this is not abnormal in my house, though). naptime & bedtime have become huge battles and i'm so tired of dealing with it! granted, my husband has been home for a few weeks & it's summer & our routine is completely shot but don't you think they would occasionally fall asleep without arguing & fighting & telling me they're never sleeping again? arghhhh.

i'm tired. i have the house to myself with 3 snoozing kiddos & all i want to do is sleep. maybe i'll do my nails first. i can't remember the last time i painted my nails but i bought new polish today just for the heck of it!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
ezra is 4.5 weeks old & i had an overwhelming thought today about having to physically carry a baby, in arms, for many more months and also not getting quality sleep for at least a year!? i think i'm just feeling tired with sore arms/shoulders. it's amazing how much these little ones can zap outta you, isn't it? but then, when i'm away from him, i miss the little guy. i went to the chiro today & when i got home i was dying to get my hands on him. of course he wanted to nurse right away but i had to get in a few kisses & sniffs first.

!

wow sounds like my house


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My almost 5 year old fights his way through bedtime every single night! It starts with the battle to brush his teeth and continues until he is alseep.

Crys -- your baby is so cute! I love his hair (mama of bald babies here) I need to post a pic of my little guy, I haven't had the energy to upload anything yet!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Here are my boys together a few days after Clay was born:

http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...625d23c7f.html


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Here are my boys together a few days after Clay was born:

http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...625d23c7f.html

they are adorable!

We were surprised that callum had dark hair my other two children with my dp (we are a blended family) are blond and were bald at birth, so the head of dark hair kinda threw me off. But it is really nice, especially after a bath when I blow dry it into a mohawk


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

JanB, I've had craniosacral and I love it. It is a great modality. Very gentle and subtle and relaxing. I'm not sure what it is supposed to do for ppd, but you won't know what it does for you until you try it.

Yesterday I gave Kiran a bath and found a Rice Krispie in the folds of her neck. We had actually eaten all the RKs a couple days earlier . . . .


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I go to the dr to get something for my PPD this morning. I REALLY hope I don't get the run around or something. I imagine it shouldn't be a problem getting a script tho. But doc's can be STUPID sometimes.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 

my two older ones, though....i'm seriously so fed up with both of them. please tell me this is normal! my 4 year old has become a chronic whiner & my 2 year old screams & cries all the time. neither of them listens to me & they throw holy fits if i don't let them do whatever they want, whenever they want. and...they refuse to sleep! (this is not abnormal in my house, though). naptime & bedtime have become huge battles and i'm so tired of dealing with it! granted, my husband has been home for a few weeks & it's summer & our routine is completely shot but don't you think they would occasionally fall asleep without arguing & fighting & telling me they're never sleeping again? arghhhh.


I am dealing with this with dd #1 too. So yesterday I took both kids over to my moms had my mom hold and snuggle the baby and spent some quality time with Maya, I focused my energy on just her for about half and hour and she was a different kid throughout the day she was listening again and understanding and patient. I was really almost dreading spending time with her because she has been so difficult and I have had a really short fuse with her but just the reverse happened. We both reconnected and things were better.

So maybe find some one-on-one time for a little while let them pick an activity and throw yourself into it. hang in there!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

I think my LO may have reflux







I am not sure though and not sure if I should take her to the ped?

I hear all of your posts about your DH's, I feel the same way sometimes and its really hard! I also agree about the Vit b's, they work awesome! I think I am going to up my dose to 100mg instead of just the 50, I need more energy and happiness...LOL!

My 4 and 2 yr old are also driving me batty, my 4 yr old WHINES so much, he whines more then my 2 yr old, somedays I feel like losing it and running away, is that bad? Somedays I feel like I can't do this anymore, I am worn out right now, I think


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
We did garlic oil with ds when he was about 6 months with great results.

I would also encourage you to use probiotics if you are giving abx or you might join the growing number of moms here with thrush issues! health food store will have them.

I had a dream last night that I actually found probiotics at Walmart







. I had forgotten about that until you mentioned them. I think I also found an herb section and GSE there - in my dream, of course.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
ooh and I uploaded a pic from tonight of Callum at 7 weeks on the dot (he was born a 630 pm ) http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...edlookatme.jpg


OMG hes sooo freaking cute. btw we have the same outfit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
*Kittn*: can you post a pic?!!

yuppers
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ii913/feet.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...913/ajhawk.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...913/ajkiss.jpg

plus a bonus baby feet picture!

so what do you think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
my two older ones, though....i'm seriously so fed up with both of them. please tell me this is normal! my 4 year old has become a chronic whiner & my 2 year old screams & cries all the time. neither of them listens to me & they throw holy fits if i don't let them do whatever they want, whenever they want. !

this same thing is going on here with the almost 3y/o. we've tried everything. its just bad, but its gotten a little better in the past few days

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I had a dream last night that I actually found probiotics at Walmart







. I had forgotten about that until you mentioned them. I think I also found an herb section and GSE there - in my dream, of course.

my walmart here actually carries them. I dont know if they are any good


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Yesterday I gave Kiran a bath and found a Rice Krispie in the folds of her neck. We had actually eaten all the RKs a couple days earlier . . . .

LOL I love it!









We're finally getting lots of smiles when N is content and awake. Sometimes I know I scare him with my laugh and smothering kisses.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm joining the thrush club. Yuck. I never had this with dd1. But then again, I never take abx if I can help it and I had to with my uterine infection just after the birth this time. And I thought I was doing so well taking probiotics along with the abx. But then my girlfriend told me that I needed to be taking at least 50 billion organisms a day and my probiotics only had 4 billion...so we got thrush anyway...bummer. I wasn't convinced that I had it at first, my nipples just seemed a little pinkish and were sort of irritated. But then came the diaper rash that just wouldn't go away and overnight turned into this horrible sight, I looked up pics of yeast rashes online and knew that's what she had, then I saw the white patches on her lips. Poor baby girl. So I found online an OTC cream I could use on her bum that we just happened to have at home and that cleared up within a day. I'm giving her baby acidopholus and I'm taking mad amounts of acidopholus myself. I need to start doint the vinegar rinse and GSE, too. I've got both of those on hand at home, too. How much GSE for me and the babe?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

to all the thrush mamas.









My 4 year old has been having NIGHTMARISH tantrums - hitting, screaming, stomping, screeching, sptting, crying, etc.







It might be getting better ... *sigh*


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
my two older ones, though....i'm seriously so fed up with both of them. please tell me this is normal! my 4 year old has become a chronic whiner & my 2 year old screams & cries all the time. neither of them listens to me & they throw holy fits if i don't let them do whatever they want, whenever they want. and...they refuse to sleep! (this is not abnormal in my house, though). naptime & bedtime have become huge battles and i'm so tired of dealing with it! granted, my husband has been home for a few weeks & it's summer & our routine is completely shot but don't you think they would occasionally fall asleep without arguing & fighting & telling me they're never sleeping again? arghhhh.

nak

Thanks for posting this! I'll have to show DH so he doesn't persist in thinking DS1 is turning incorrigible for no reason... Sometimes giving him one-on-one mommy time helps... but not always.

Re: antibiotics and thrush... I had to take courses of 2 different abx since DS2 was born, and staved off thrush by taking a _Saccharomyces boulardii_ ("good yeast") probiotic (thanks for that rec, DoulaGina). Other probiotics would just be killed off by the abx because they are bacteria, but the _S. boulardii_ are unaffected by abx and keep the bad yeast at bay. I even mixed some in ebm and gave to DS2 as well, since the abx I took pass into breastmilk.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
i think the hardest part about us going from one to two has been dealing with ds's emotions (he is 23 mos.) - he is just SO CROSS lately. he was doing so well initially, but now, the slightest things seems to set him off. don't get me wrong, i am still enjoying the two under two, but it could be easier, certainly. i just go crazy with the whining and the screaming - he likes to try and be louder than dd.

and, dd wants to nurse ALL THE TIME. if i am holding her, she wants to nurse...period.

My DS#1 is still nursing 2x/day and I am NOT enjoying it. I have not tandem nursed him and DD because I feel that would just open the flood gates to DS wanting to nurse whenever the baby does. And he's been nursing only at bedtime and in the a.m. for over a year so I won't allow him to increase that. And wow, nursing a 4 yo - he might as well be 10! He seems HUGE! His head is massive compared to the baby's. It just feels WRONG to me. He doesn't NEED to nurse, it's just a comfort thing. Whereas the baby only gets my milk and needs it. I just grit my teeth and bear it when DS wants to nurse. Well, he's probably getting some good fat and calories from my milk, and he's a skinny kid.







And I would be in for it if I insisted he wean right now. He's already had his world rocked by this little sister! We talk about him weaning and how we'll have a party with cake, but he still wants na-nas daily. Sigh.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Tandem nursing is the hardest thing I've ever done. I'm sorry, but it's not fun.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

We're a fun crowd, huh?








I can tell you I'm miserable all the time too







: . It's good to hear that other moms of toddlers are going thru similar trials and tribulations right now.

My two year old is a whining, non-listening, biting(usually for attention or out of anger), hitting(same reasons as the biting), irritating little boy. THANK ALL THAT IS HOLY that he actually seems to adore his little brother.

A friend of mine read my post before where I said "poke me in the eye if this isn't the hardest thing ever" and she was conserned about PPD. I have to say that I before she brought it up I was wondering about it. My family history is riddled with depression. I don't know. Maybe it's just normal to hate life right now.
What is the diagnostic criteria for PPD anyway?

I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to dicipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the backround causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crapy dicipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway. Sorry to add to all the complaining in such a long winded way.

Eaglevoice, tandem is hard I agree. I'm feeling a *bit* better about it now though. I hate hate hate being pulled on and whined at for milk all the time. blah.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, you mommas are making me want to keep Sebastian an only child! I feel overwhelmed with just one, and he is an easy baby! My issue is adjusting to being "Mommy" and knowing that "Elizabeth" is SOMEWHERE inside me... maybe she'll come back in a few years every now and then. And I resent my DH because he can be "Daddy" on the weekends, in the evening and the morning, but the time he is away at work he can still be "Nathan", and I don't think it's fair.







:

I've also thought about PPD, I'm not one for depression anyway, I never have been. I've always been happy with the occasional bout of sadness every now and then. But these PP hormones are kicking my a$$ on top of feeling like I've lost my identity with motherhood. And that makes me feel even worse because I REALLY wanted to TTC ds.

And, it doesn't help that it's summer time, and i LOVE summer. But it feels like 1/3 of my summer has now been lost to staying inside to heal and breastfeed all day long, every day. And I want to go swimming, but nothing fits this new mommy body of mine- my gigantic breasts and wider hips. And I want to go on a road trip but am afraid of the baby crying the whole time.

On a happier note, this weekend is the arts festival here, and it should be lots of fun. We are going to take the babe in the sling to see an evening concert at the downtown libarary square, so I hope it turns out OK for him and we're able to enjoy the show. The band playing is one of my favorite live bands that I always danced wild and crazy to, so it will be an adjustment hanging out on the sides with the baby in the sling, but we'll danced softly together.








Happy Summer Solstice to you all!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to dicipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the backround causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crapy dicipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway. Sorry to add to all the complaining in such a long winded way.

This is my first time posting over here, but I have been lurking and trying to catch up with reading this thread.

Anyway, I couldn't have said that any better. In fact DD1 is at my parents' house overnight tonight and all day tomorrow b/c I yelled at her today and I felt so bad about it. I just felt like we needed a little break from each other and hopefully the time away and them focusing their attention on her will help. And I am still having postpartum mood swings (DD2 is just 3 weeks today).

But the highlight of my day was that DD2 actually turned her head and focused on me when I was getting her out of the car!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

_I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to discipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the background causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crappy discipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway._








: I feel like I'm failing at both ends of parenting right now







I am not doing a good job with ds... same thing with nursing only he knows better (being 4yrs old). I also am yelling at him way more then I want to admit right now... I feel so bad when I do but I have a short fuse right now and I hate myself for it. My ds will ask if I'm angry with him cause he see how frustrated I am with stuff







: Dd has been in a mood today just crying and spitting up whatever she eats.. I have no idea whats going on and I feel like I'm taking it out on ds when hes not listening... I just don't like myself at the moment.
I also feel like I'm not giving dd enough love and attention. I'm always having to put her down and try to get other things done... I've tried the sling but she hates it (loves the bjorn but still feels awkward to get things done)
I feel alone a lot with DH gone for 48 hour shifts at the fire department but I must say when hes home he really is a big help.
Shopping is hair pulling sometimes with her crying and ds not staying by my side (woulnt ride in carts anymore







: ) I wanted to get some more nursing bras but that wasn't going to happen.
I really didn't realize how hard having two was going to be!! I know it will get easier and some days are great (especially when DH is home and I have the help) but the days like today where everything seems like a battle are going to be the death of me


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My little one was a month today and I feel like I am finally starting to have some sense that I can do this! I got him napping and ds1 listening to a book on cd and I graded all my midterms for summer school and got 1/2 of a case done for my boss and I took them to the playground and my dad made dinner and cleaned my whole house and life looks a little better today. Mastitis is getting better but the lump is still there and hard? How do I get rid of this thing?

Clay is amazing and he is smiling more and more and it makes it all so much better because I feel a sronger connection to him and it is rewarding to have him save his smiles for me and dh and ds. Ds likes his better as he becomes more interactive.

Dh and I are going to try to dtd tonight after we get them both sleeping







It will likely not work, I tore and I am still struggling with that, but worth a try and it makes him happy just to know we are going to try.

Huge







to the ppd mamas and all of us as we struggle through these hard first months of the 4th trimester! It will get better, I always remind myself.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

im pretty sure i have ppd







its like im being sucked into a huge black hole.







: i cant think, im frazzled and i keepyelling at the boys.







ughhh...







where to go from here yuck. i feel so defeated


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's a link I got from the PPD forum that has a quiz you can take to see if you might have PPD:

http://www.pndsa.co.za/ms-fc.htm

(The calculate button doesn't work so you have to calculate your score manually.)


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to dicipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the backround causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crapy dicipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway. Sorry to add to all the complaining in such a long winded way.

Eaglevoice, tandem is hard I agree. I'm feeling a *bit* better about it now though. I hate hate hate being pulled on and whined at for milk all the time. blah.

did you sneak into my head and write this??







: at least im not alone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Mastitis is getting better but the lump is still there and hard? How do I get rid of this thing?

Dh and I are going to try to dtd tonight after we get them both sleeping







It will likely not work, I tore and I am still struggling with that, but worth a try and it makes him happy just to know we are going to try.


try pointing baby's chin towards where the lump is. if you have to lay the baby on the floor or bed and kind of hang over him. that sounds funny and tricky but it helps!

by the way dh and I dtd the other night. it was nice. no pain untill after the orgasm what is that about? but mostly it was **very nice(said inmy best borat voice)
i hope its wonderful for you!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I think it is great that people are beeing so honest about their struggles and I really hope you all find some help.







and







You are not failing Needing help is reasonable - women have always had a lot more help than Western women have currently. PPD is on the rise for a reason- women are not as well supported as they should be.

For what it is worth, I was reading today about medications for depression and breastfeeding and this article suggested that Zoloft has the lowest transimition to baby rates. Not sure about other medications but the article suggested this was currently the best (and Wellbutrin was the worst). I work in mental health so I was curious.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Here's a link I got from the PPD forum that has a quiz you can take to see if you might have PPD:

http://www.pndsa.co.za/ms-fc.htm

(The calculate button doesn't work so you have to calculate your score manually.)

great i love the fact thatt they make a PPD quiz with a broken button for calculation with women who have a hard time concentrating already. slightly ironic








took the test and stopped counting at 100







:


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What is the diagnostic criteria for PPD anyway?

I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to dicipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the backround causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crapy dicipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway. Sorry to add to all the complaining in such a long winded way.

Eaglevoice, tandem is hard I agree. I'm feeling a *bit* better about it now though. I hate hate hate being pulled on and whined at for milk all the time. blah.

Well, first off, go to the ppd forum and take the online ppd quiz. It may help give you some idea about ppd and you.

Second....OMG!! My son acts the EXACT same way. I have the same thoughts and go thru the same thing while I'm nursing. He WAS potty trained. Now he will stop in the hall and pee right in the floor. (hard wood, thank goodness) Ans yesterday, he actually pulled his pants down and peed right on his brother!!







:

Also, I end up not wanting to get up from nursing so I'll shout way more than I ever wanted to. THIS HAS TO END!! He listens to DH right away without a problem. It's very frustrating.

Atleast we're all together on this problem and our kids aren't some trouble making-no listening-little boogers for no reason. We now know the reason......it's normal. YAY. Good thing we love em so much, huh.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

to you all
The button on the ppd quiz does work, i took the quiz just to see what I would score as I suffer from depression normally (S.A.D.) and scored a 19... not too bad. three of those points are from feeling exhausted!

We're having some day vs. night issues here, but other than that are doing fairly well. DD is finally asleep at 1am, off to bed for me, more tomorrow!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

wow! it IS comforting to know i'm not the only one struggling with some of this stuff. my husband thinks i'm losing it but he simply doesn't understand the physical, emotional & hormonal changes i'm going through. i've honestly been a little wacky since dd1 was born 4 years ago!? i keep reminding dh that since we got married 6.5 years ago i've been pregnant 5 times (2 m/c's) and breastfeeding almost the entire time. and we only dated for 6 months before we got married so our time together has been very up & down! poor guy. someday i'll return....

that ppd quiz was helpful. my issues are more anxiety & panic with a slight history of depression but my extended family has a very, very strong history of serious depression so it's something i keep my eyes open for. thankfully i don't think this is my problem. and....i haven't had a panic attack in months!! i started to have some symptoms when i started labor but i was able to take control, ward it off & focus on having my sweet babe.

i think it's my turn to try dtd. i'm 5 week post partum, my bleeding stopped about a week ago & dh is getting antsy. i have absolutely no libido but i know it will make my household a better place if someone gets some. wish me luck! perhaps i'll get lucky!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:

I don't know what to do about my son. I want to be a good parent to him, but it's so hard. I want to follow through with every directive I give him so I find myself picking very few battles now. He runs rampant when I'm nursing just because I can't do anything (most of the time the "destruction" is just annoying exploration and doesn't matter anyway). If I do say something about a behavior of his and he doesn't listen I feel like my only option is to stop nursing and go to him to dicipline him properly, BUT I end up yelling and making bad parenting choices. If I stop nursing Mickey to tend to the toddler Mickey cries and that sound in the backround causes my temper to flare and I feel like it's Seamus' fault so I end up making bad parenting choices (a lot of yelling has been happening lately) and being a crapy dicipliner in general.(is that even a word?)
anyway. Sorry to add to all the complaining in such a long winded way.








I think so many of us are in the same boat right now. At my LLL meeting someone suggested having a "nursing basket" full of fun little toys for the older child. The basket only comes out when you are nursing. Try the $1 store for good cheap items little cars, books, puzzles whatever your DS is into then when you are done the basket goes away, they suggested adding a new little wrapped item every so often. Maybe that would help?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i think it's my turn to try dtd. i'm 5 week post partum, my bleeding stopped about a week ago & dh is getting antsy. i have absolutely no libido but i know it will make my household a better place if someone gets some. wish me luck! perhaps i'll get lucky!

I highly recommend asking for a backrub first! it was great - no pain (although I was cautious with the healed area) and dh was so happy he took both boys out for a walk to a cafe this morning while I slept in! (Today is his day off because he works Saturdays)


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

it is just so great to read these messages about the struggles with the toddlers - not that i want anyone to experience it, but it is great to know that this isn't just the way ds is now, but more a reaction to the new baby. i too am yelling way too much. i hate that - it is absolutely unproductive - he does not respond at all to being yelled at. he has managed to master this ear splitting scream that can get straight under my skin and drive me totally bonkers.

as far as dtd, yes - we are going to soon. i have made poor dh wait the full six weeks (which comes to an end this monday). he has tried to be patient, but is feeling frustrated especially since i wasn't feeling it at all towards the end of my pregnancy either. i have made him wait, though, because i was still bleeding lightly up until a few days ago (i only bled for ten days with ds







: ) i am still not feeling the libido, but dh so deserves it.

i started exercising again this week and i am feeling really good. we walk dh part of the way to work. we stop at a coffee shop part way and get coffees to drink the rest of the way. all in all, it's a two mile walk round trip. i am using a double stroller for this - it is a serious sidewalk assualt vehicle! it's HUGE. we got it used off of ebay for $50 (local pick-up). it's jeep brand and was in new condition and has a little steering wheel up front for ds to play with. i felt so conspicuous the first time taking it out, but now it's great - it has awesome shocks - it jiggles all over the place and puts dd right out.

anyone's baby not like being in a carrier? i have a mei tai, baby bjorn and ring sling and i am lucky if dd will tolerate being in one for 15 minutes before she gets mad. i am at a loss on this one...


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
he has managed to master this ear splitting scream that can get straight under my skin and drive me totally bonkers.

I know that scream all too well! And I'm also glad to know I'm not the only one whose toddler is acting out. My 2yo is going camping with grandma and grandpa this weekend.

Hugs to all who are feeling depressed. I know being told to do one more thing doesn't sound appealing when you're already overwhelmed, but getting enough to drink, taking B vitamins, and getting exercise helps a lot. Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

My 5yo went through a completely hellish violent/antagonistic stage that started a couple weeks before the new babe arrived, and seems to be on the way out, THANK GOD. I am right with all of you who found themselves yelling too much. I actually told a friend of mine that I felt like every day I was fighting a war against my children, planning strategies for how to combat their behavior, etc. It was not how I wanted to parent. But luckily we all seem to be doing a lot better, and my son is more back to his normal cheerful self. (Although he still has outbursts and so forth, but I think this is more normal 5yo behavior.)

I actually filled out the PPD quiz based on how I am feeling now, on medication, and scored a 36. So I am kind of scared to know how bad it was a week ago prior to the medication.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Oh...and about dtd... I only waited until nine days postpartum.







:







I didn't have any tearing, the bleeding was already starting to subside, and we used a condom...but still, was that way too early? I didn't exactly research it beforehand.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with doing it earlier as long and it is good for you. We tried at 10 days and 15 days and such but I was not ready. I tore so it was still tender.


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyOne* 
anyone's baby not like being in a carrier? i have a mei tai, baby bjorn and ring sling and i am lucky if dd will tolerate being in one for 15 minutes before she gets mad. i am at a loss on this one...

My DD will only stay in a carrier if she is sound asleep when I put her in. Otherwise I am taking her out of the carrier and holding her as soon as we get into a store, restaurant, etc b/c she is screaming. So far I've only tried a hotsling and a ring sling and I am off to shop for a mei tei now...


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Dh just won't leave the dtd issue alone.







:

I took the ppd quiz and got......85.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
i think it's my turn to try dtd. i'm 5 week post partum, my bleeding stopped about a week ago & dh is getting antsy. i have absolutely no libido but i know it will make my household a better place if someone gets some. wish me luck! perhaps i'll get lucky!

Me too. I am hoping when I finally break down to dtd he'll be a lot better to be around. He might even clean! Its been 5w 2d since ds was born, dh tries to seduce me every night [which is more annoying than sexy].


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I am 6 weeks pp today... we havent dtd and dh isnt bugging me. I know though that my time is up and I have to give it up soon... like tonight probably. I have zero interest. I also have ppd as I expected and am goin on meds this time.
Baby is great - he sleeps well and only wakes up to eat twice at nighht... he started smiling at 3 weeks - real smiles (he was 2 weeks late so maybe thats why?) and is starting to coo now...so cute.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
dh tries to seduce me every night [which is more annoying than sexy].

I agree, it's very annoying. Especially since it's every night.







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I may be more ready than dh - except physically, but only because I'm STILL FREAKING BLEEDING - but I'm probably more ready than he is because we tried "alternative methods" on Father's Day and were interrupted by kids, which is always frustrating, plus the fact that I keep mentioning how I'm still bleeding. He tells me this is a turn-off for some reason







. Today is my birthday and my birthday wish will be for no more pads!!!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

(hope your wish comes true







)


----------



## spinmom (Jan 9, 2007)

I went to a LC about my daughter's latch. She says to squeeze the breast just outside of the areola and pretend you're trying to cram a big mac into yor child's mouth. Also make sure you're flattening the breast in the corect direction so the length is going from the child's cheek to cheek. Hope this helps.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i thought i'd try to dtd tonight but it doesn't look like it's going to happen (which is really ok). dh put deisel fuel in our car this morning and you can only imagine the damages. since we found out the diagnosis, he's been moping around like a sad puppy. i've been trying to be optimistic & encouraging but he doesn't want to hear it. it's becoming annoying, to be honest, and i'm not in the mood to seduce him. he's been so desperate lately i was hoping i could just get naked & get it over with! oh well....maybe tomorrow.

ezra continues to come out of his newborn coma & is increasingly frustrated while awake. he doesn't cry a lot but gets fussy if i am still for too long. he really likes to go outside so i just walk out the door & he calms down. he completely loves looking up....i think he's fascinated by the contrast of the trees & sky.

hey - on a very exciting note - i'm not convinced that ezra's gas & bum rash are a reaction to dairy. i've been slowly sneaking cheese & an occasional cup of ice cream but his rash is completely gone & he is much less gassy. even though i said the GSE wasn't working on his bum, i really think it helped clear it up. instead of only using it in our wipes solution i made a more concentrated batch & put it on directly with a cotton ball. also, i didn't use diaper covers for a few days while at home so i knew to change his diaper immediately after he peed. i'm praying that i can start eating dairy again!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

The rash is back on DD's cheeks and chest... I put on a onesie that was in the drawer instead of in the basket on top of the dresser so I'm sure it got washed in that rotten detergent.







: Now I have to take everything out of the dresser and rewash it in Tide. Oh well, at least I know what's causing it now.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Its been a long time since I been able to post. Maggie just got out of the hospital again this evening. I should be sleeping but I am wide awake. I have gotten about 8 hours of sleep in 5 nights. I had a complete melt down a few hours ago which sent dh flying home from work. Maggie has been screaming pretty much non stop up until I called him. She has severe acid reflux and the medication is not helping. She also is loosing weight again.
I think we have gotten Maggie's medication figured out. Now she is asleep thank GOD. My poor baby. She was suppose to get better in the hospital. It was a long 5 days.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I may be more ready than dh - except physically, but only because I'm STILL FREAKING BLEEDING - but I'm probably more ready than he is because we tried "alternative methods" on Father's Day and were interrupted by kids, which is always frustrating, plus the fact that I keep mentioning how I'm still bleeding. He tells me this is a turn-off for some reason







. Today is my birthday and my birthday wish will be for no more pads!!!!

I hope you get your birthday wish


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Heidi I hope Maggie feels better soon







s


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Callum went for Cranio sacral therapy today for his reflux/gas and general moodiness and I have to say that he has slept soundly since we came back he let me lay him down to sleep and didn't wake up as soon as my hands let go. He woke up and didn't cry just looked around nursed a lot then fell back asleep he hasn't cried since the visit! I can't believe it we are going back for a second visit on tues I really hope his calmness continues


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice to read from everyone. I hope everyone feeling depressed gets the help they need. We need help. If my husband wasn't home all day I know I'd be completely batty. Honestly, humans were NOT designed to raise a kid (or more!) by themselves. Find help for your PPD, and find help for you to take care of your kids. Get together with another mom a few times a week. Don't "host" each other, just get together and be comfortable and relax together. Get takeout. Find cleaning help. Get your husband to take a kid to the grocery store on the weekend. Maybe he can drop you off somewhere to shop while he's there so you both get something done. We do a lot of dropping off/splitting up to get errands done.

henry's waking... rofl about the rice krispie!!!

Here are some pics of Henry:
http://www.henryrquick.com/photos/07-06-20/


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

heidi, i'm so sorry that maggie is still struggling with reflux. i know it must be hard to see your baby suffer! it sounds like the craniosacral work helped callum so maybe you should give it a try. prayers....

emily, i completely agree that we were not intended to raise children alone. we surround ourselves in these four walls we call "home" and battle it out as best we can. it really does take a village and i'm a huge proponent of getting together with other moms during the day to share the load. it takes the edge off of the frustrations of parenting & the kids love it, too!

all that being said, i haven't been alone much for the past few weeks because my husband finished teaching & was home full-time. he starts summer school & soccer camps on monday so this will be the true test of my ability to juggle 3 kiddos!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

(hope your wish comes true







)

Thanks! - and no such luck. In fact, I even started to dream about it last night and the baby woke up.

Then again, I'm not sure I'd have been up for it - purple thrushy nipples suck.

Speaking of, anyone know how to get purple off a baby's cheeks and nose? Samuel and I are supposed to go to hubby's first concert tonight and he looks like he just won a pie eating contest.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Thanks! - and no such luck. In fact, I even started to dream about it last night and the baby woke up.

Then again, I'm not sure I'd have been up for it - purple thrushy nipples suck.

Speaking of, anyone know how to get purple off a baby's cheeks and nose? Samuel and I are supposed to go to hubby's first concert tonight and he looks like he just won a pie eating contest.









i dont know how to get it off but have heard that some vasaline (or products ike that) can prevent it.







: not that it helps much now

*mum4boys* im so sorry maggie is having such a hard time.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

We're having nursing problems here - I have a crack that's not healing. So yesterday as one of my last ditch efforts I took DD to a chiro. She has seemed a lot happier and perkier since we went. And I had a really great nursing session last night without any pain on the cracked side.

We are also going on Tuesday to an energy integration therapist to help her (and I) to clear any energetic trauma from birth.

But really, she's doing really well. She's gaining weight like a pro and I got a couple of smiles this morning. And things are going better for me with her and my toddler.

I think I posted a while back that I was making it harder than it had to be. That's true, I was stressing about this that didn't matter.

But then DH went back to work and all my family left. And I got to accurately experience taking care of both kids for 5 days by myself. (DH is home late at night often and works 24 hour shift frequently) Holy cow - is this exhausting? I'm exhausted from taking care of my newborn physically; making milk, waking up at night, recovering from pregnancy and birth and I'm exhausted from taking care of my toddler emotionally; dealing with whineys, tantrums, etc.

I'm reading happiest toddler on the block to get some ideas for how to deal with my toddler better... because he's gotten a lot more emotional/tantrum-y since Emma has been born.

My biggest concerns with having them both is what to do with my toddler when nursing. He's into everything and its not so much him making messes, its him being unsafe... like climbing on the table or jumping on the couch. What is everyone else doing? I'm almost to the point of putting him in his high chair with some toys or a little snack everytime I nurse.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

ds will only go to sleep at night for me. he has pretty much always been like this, but we didn't really realize it until recently (namely, since dd was born and also since we started going with an actual bedtime, instead of just taking him to bed when we go to bed). if dh tries to lay down with him to get him to sleep, he just cries and cries until i come and lay down with him. but frequently, dd decides she needs to nurse during this time - and i am the only person who can do that.

the only reason we are doing a set bedtime is because ds has adjusted his sleeping schedule so that he gets up between 6-7am (used to be 9 am) and will still try to stay up until 11 pm (what used to be his bedtime). he only naps for about one hour in the middle of the day. so now we are taking him to bed around 8 pm and it takes between a half hour to and hour for him to fall asleep.

he only started this sleeping schedule a couple weeks after dd was born. any suggestions?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
Callum went for Cranio sacral therapy today for his reflux/gas and general moodiness and I have to say that he has slept soundly since we came back he let me lay him down to sleep and didn't wake up as soon as my hands let go. He woke up and didn't cry just looked around nursed a lot then fell back asleep he hasn't cried since the visit! I can't believe it we are going back for a second visit on tues I really hope his calmness continues

Have you used any medication to treat the reflux? I am now reading about the cranio sacral therapy. I have to call our chiropractor. All of my kids have/had acid reflux and Liam sees a chiropractor for his JA but we have not seen an improvement in his reflux but I am willing to try it if it will help Maggie and not harm her.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
My biggest concerns with having them both is what to do with my toddler when nursing. He's into everything and its not so much him making messes, its him being unsafe... like climbing on the table or jumping on the couch. What is everyone else doing? I'm almost to the point of putting him in his high chair with some toys or a little snack everytime I nurse.

Do you have a room that is totally toddler proof that you can nurse in?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

So, we are kind of broke and still owe some tax money and such. We got invited to spend a week on the Cape in a guest house by the beach for FREE. We would have to spend $150 to change my MILs flight to visit us (she'd come a week later) and we would have to spend about $100 in gas but basically a super cheap family vacation (there is a kitchen and such in the house so we can just bring our food and cook). Ds will have his 5th birthday there and as a present dh and I thought we would take him whale watching (which he is super excited about and dh and I both have always wanted to go).

So, besides the issue with spending money, which is not huge, there is the drive. It is about 5-6 hours to get there from here. With a newborn who will sleep in the car seat but will scream also when not sleeping and unhappy AND a five year old who is awesome in the car but will need potty breaks and some chatting which can wake the baby .... Whould you do it?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

A week in a beach house versus staying home sounds wonderful. I would go for it in a heartbeat. I understand the crying thing in the car seat. Maggie screams where ever we go. I would try breaking up the trip up and see if that helps.

I have to drive 385 miles on Thursday by myself with all 5 kids. I am praying and praying that Maggie is okay.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
So, we are kind of broke and still owe some tax money and such. We got invited to spend a week on the Cape in a guest house by the beach for FREE. We would have to spend $150 to change my MILs flight to visit us (she'd come a week later) and we would have to spend about $100 in gas but basically a super cheap family vacation (there is a kitchen and such in the house so we can just bring our food and cook). Ds will have his 5th birthday there and as a present dh and I thought we would take him whale watching (which he is super excited about and dh and I both have always wanted to go).

So, besides the issue with spending money, which is not huge, there is the drive. It is about 5-6 hours to get there from here. With a newborn who will sleep in the car seat but will scream also when not sleeping and unhappy AND a five year old who is awesome in the car but will need potty breaks and some chatting which can wake the baby .... Whould you do it?

im driving to florida july 6th. why not just take it slow and stop often


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

We are taking a 5-6 hour car trip in July when DD will be 6 weeks old and DD1 is 2 1/2. We are planning on it taking all day and stopping quite often unless everyone is happy. Also I will probably sit in between the 2 carseats (Fun for me!). And when we get there we are staying in a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom condo with DH's parents, sister & nephew. I'm more nervous about that than the car ride.







:


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I would totally go to the beach house. Make sure it's relaxing for you though! Whale watching sounds awesome.

Heidi I hope Maggie gets much better fast. I'm sure you're doing everything you can and I know she will!

Henry needs us to walk him in a carrier almost constantly from about 7 pm - 9:30 pm or so. It's mostly fine, and good for us, but I need to take it a little easier during the day so I'm not so wiped out at night just when he really needs me to get up and walk!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Heidi- My heart is just going out to you and Maggie... I hope all takes a turn for the better real soon.

And my heart is also pouring out for the Mama's struggling with PPD.. and to all who are stressing in any way.... whew toddlers! makes me wanna just have this one...

MSAX- I would def go for the vacation. Fussy roadtrip and all! And I got the nursing tanks... thanks sooo much! They are actually comfortable and are helping me feel not so damn frumpy...









So we tried to go to Athfest today to see some live music and feel like normal people... well, it was so hot we all just wilted and left very soon after finally getting there, and nursing, and changing, etc. etc... it was a disappointment, but also a big lesson that our family outings need to be around 3 hours max (we had already gone out for lunch and ran some errands)... going past that is just pushing it, and we all got fussy, not just the bebe









Tomorrow there is a lovely community gathering planned to celebrate a friend's birthing... I am so looking forward to seeing folks and being social w/o all the hectic energy of trying to go out in public. There's actually a long string of these gatherings coming up and I am thanking my lucky stars as I get a little droopy feeling like I have no social life.

And some Mama friend's and I have recently instituted Mama's brunch out, where we can weekly count on hanging out and bringing our kids too. A sweet little outdoor cafe is our place, perfect for little ones, and perfect for us... thank goodness! I just ache for some time with friends, but just don't want to leave my daughter unless it is related to the thesis... which btw, is coming along. I am slowly getting over my need for it to really be great. I am happy with it being pretty good and finished!









Big Luv to all you fierce Women!
xo,


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I am on cloud nine. Nataliechix post a lot in life with babe anyway a few weeks ago she told me about MARCI Kids (Missouri Acid Reflux Children's Institute), since that time I have read everything about proper medication etc. for Maggie, all the studies etc. We had made up our minds to take Maggie to the University of Missouri to get her help she needed ( I was planning on selling dh's kidney to finance it







). Well I told a couple of friends today our plans to take Maggie to MARCI well I was told not to worry about airfare that it would be covered then another friend who lives in KC told me she would drive us from KC to Columbia and another friend who lives in Tulsa said she would bring us their extra car so we can get around. I was feeling pretty overwhelmed with the generosity of such awesome friends we had. So anyway I decided to email MARCI this afternoon and see what they would say not expecting a reply or something like bring her in so we can see how to help that kind of thing... guess what Dr. Phillips the guy who does all the research etc. emailed us back tonight a Saturday on how to treat Maggie and he said get this if we do the medication how he said she will be better in 2 days. Ironically enough we got a prescription for one of the medications on Friday so we had everything here to mix the medication tonight. I was literally crying when I read his email.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quick post to say that the B vitamins have really really really made a huge difference for my mood and ability to cope.

I hadn't taken a B or a prenatal in months. All the coffee, nursing, stress, estrogen & progesterone surely made me burn thru it all.
I took four Bs the first three days, then two the next two days. I think I'm going to continue with two for a while.

I feel much better.
It's still a challenge, but between the better mood and explaining my feelings "out loud" here I have been much cooler lately.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Heidi that ia awesome! I have been thinking about Maggie so much and sending her lots of loving vives.

Baraka- Glad you got the tanks, sorry they took forever. I finally had my SIL run them to the post post office for me because I kept not doing it! Glad they are working for you


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, Heidi, that sounds incredible! Please update us in a couple days.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

So glad to hear the positive news, Heidi! I'm praying that this works for Maggie!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a little depressed right now because I just read through the cancer thread of Kundalini-Mama. How very, very sad. It's so strange because at one point during my pregancy with Ezra I started having terrible thoughts that I'd die at a young age....47 kept popping in my mind!? It's a paralyzing thought to think of leaving your children on this earth & not being able to go through all the stages of life with them. Of course, we all will eventually move on but we can only pray that we'll be around until they're adults!

Ok....enough, enough.

Hubby goes back to work tomorrow teaching summer school & I will officially be alone all day with all 3 children for the first time. Not bad considering Ezra is 5 weeks old! And actually, I won't be alone all day because a friend is coming over with her kids to hang out & play.

Babe with hiccups...gotta nurse.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

wow, finally got a snatch of comp time for myself, and so i read thru the last few pages. Heidi, {{HUGS}} for you and Maggie--i really hope you guys find something that works!

I had to laugh about the *still freaking bleeding!!* issue, b/c i'm there too. on the one hand i am so ready to dtd already, but GRRR after several days of NOTHING whatsoever, now i'm back spotting again at 4 weeks pp today. Plus, when my older two finally go to sleep is when Claire gets her crank on, so we usually have about 5 minutes of peace before we zonk out every nite







:

I took the PPD quiz and only got a 33--honestly i thought it'd be worse that that







our issue lately is that since we actually have our own place, we are even more broke than we were before. DP is still looking for a decent job, and honestly i feel like i should get a pump and some bottles and go get a job myself. of course even if i did want to follow thru with that, i couldn't afford the pump!
















my ex just found out he's deploying again--which means even more stress on my kiddos







and then i'm left with the burden of (among MANY other things) what will happen to "his" cats while he's gone. I TOLD him not to get those cats, b/c i knew we coudln't take care of them properly. They are 5 years old now tho, and I feel responsible for them. He keeps insisting they're his, and that he wants them, but then i'm supposed to stand by while he flakes out on taking care of them?? He's been on vacation for two weeks, and WHO gets to drive across town to feed the cats, despite the fact that gas is freakin 3 dollars a gallon and i can't afford to buy my kids a snocone from the ice cream truck?? yup that's right, ME.

/rant. sorry!









anyway i wish i could get online more lately--hugs to everyone!!


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

This is the first time I've posted in here, but we've made it 4 weeks already! Tuesday is our one month check up and first visit with our pediatrician, I can't believe that's already here...

Bf'ing is finally going pretty well after a rough start (sleepy babes, big weight drop, weight gain issues, one babe with a weak latch...) and I'm really glad I stuck it out, nothing's better than rolling over, putting a baby to the breast and going back to sleep at 3 am!!!

We initiated our double stroller for a Target outing this week, I'm starting to feel like I can get out and around more on my own with the girls, so that's a relief. And soon I'm going to start pumping a bit so that everyonce in a while I can get away for more than a half hour without worrying about the girls getting hungry - I need mommy time!

Hope everyone is doing well! Baby's first 4th of July is coming up quick!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I had to laugh about the *still freaking bleeding!!* issue, b/c i'm there too. on the one hand i am so ready to dtd already, but GRRR after several days of NOTHING whatsoever, now i'm back spotting again at 4 weeks pp today. Plus, when my older two finally go to sleep is when Claire gets her crank on, so we usually have about 5 minutes of peace before we zonk out every nite







:

That is EXACTLY what happened to me at about that same time. Good news - I am pad-free today. WOOOHOOO. Now hopefully it doesn't come back again.

Also, most of the purple mouth wore off on this, that, and the other thing over the course of the day yesterday so by concert time it was just a tiny bit bluish. Some people noticed and asked and well, I just explained it (very generally, not mentioning that my nipples match







) and everything was cool. Hubby's concert was BRILLIANT and Samuel enjoyed it, watching, listening and snoozing. Only tried to fuss on one song but didn't go full blown. I think it was because he felt my tension as it was the one song that hubby had specifically mentioned that he was worried about Sam crying through. He was an angel-baby though, definitely grooved on the music. Several people guessed that maybe Sam will be the one to get all of daddy's talent in one - though each of the other kids already show parts.


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

what are you guys wearing and where did you get it. my babe is5weeks today......i am sick of being in the house, but have very littlt that fits. mat clothes are looking weird and band not covered by nursing shirt... last years clothes do not fit.. i have like 20 lbs to lose... we looked at old navy yesterday, gap, banana republic, motherhood, sears today. i am frustrated, frazzled, an feeling yuck in my new hopefullt temporary size. help


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I hear that! I am going to the beach for a week - talk about a head trip trying to figure the swimsuit issue out! I am wearing a lot of built in bra camis because they are the most comfy, one nice maternity skirt that fits well after taking a few inches in post-birth, a couple non-maternity skirts,

I have only flip flops for shoes right now and no pants that fit at all


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh Clothes....







: I want to cry everytime I get dressed to leave the house. Overall i feel ok about my pp body. I have a bit of a tummy, but no biggie. It's these giant breasts that get in the way. None of my old shirts fit, I have 3 maternity t-shirts that fit, and one other really stretchy shirt. we dont have much money to buy more clothes, so i cycle through those every other day with spit-ups and such.


----------



## stanleymama (Dec 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I am on cloud nine. Nataliechix post a lot in life with babe anyway a few weeks ago she told me about MARCI Kids (Missouri Acid Reflux Children's Institute), since that time I have read everything about proper medication etc. for Maggie, all the studies etc. We had made up our minds to take Maggie to the University of Missouri to get her help she needed ( I was planning on selling dh's kidney to finance it







). Well I told a couple of friends today our plans to take Maggie to MARCI well I was told not to worry about airfare that it would be covered then another friend who lives in KC told me she would drive us from KC to Columbia and another friend who lives in Tulsa said she would bring us their extra car so we can get around. I was feeling pretty overwhelmed with the generosity of such awesome friends we had. So anyway I decided to email MARCI this afternoon and see what they would say not expecting a reply or something like bring her in so we can see how to help that kind of thing... guess what Dr. Phillips the guy who does all the research etc. emailed us back tonight a Saturday on how to treat Maggie and he said get this if we do the medication how he said she will be better in 2 days. Ironically enough we got a prescription for one of the medications on Friday so we had everything here to mix the medication tonight. I was literally crying when I read his email.


That is awesome!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

My big lactating breasts have trouble fitting in many of my clothes, so last weekend I went to an outlet and bought 4 soft, colorful, cute cotton tees and a linen skirt with a draw string (and some cute slip on tennis shoes, kinda like Keds)! Now I feel cutish and glad that I have a few more things that fit.

Anyone else feel that their babe is HUGE and just so different?! My guy is 7.5 wks now and gaining a ton and looks nothing like a newborn and it just feels weird. And the poor guy has very rough skin on his face (hoping it's just yucky acne and not excema). Ugh, just in a tiny funk here. I feel like crap posting when other babes are not gaining well and some moms have terrible PPD, but can anyone relate?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
Anyone else feel that their babe is HUGE and just so different?! My guy is 7.5 wks now and gaining a ton and looks nothing like a newborn and it just feels weird. And the poor guy has very rough skin on his face (hoping it's just yucky acne and not excema). Ugh, just in a tiny funk here. I feel like crap posting when other babes are not gaining well and some moms have terrible PPD, but can anyone relate?

Yes, right down to the rash. I hope the other babes and moms that are having trouble start feeling better soon!
We went to our 6 week check-up with the midwife last week (at 6weeks 5 days) and DD was up to 11lbs 9oz and 23.5" long. She is getting to be a little chunker and is so cute!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My guy is getting big also, although I am digging it







He smiles and interacts more now and I love that. I also love when he drools milk when he is sleeping


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Henry is big and I like that he feels sturdy and holds his own head up for the most part, etc. His eyes are still blue and I'm getting my hopes up that they'll stay blue. He has dark hair, so that would just be gorgeous. At last weighing around seven weeks he was a little over 13 pounds and 24". I thought that would be off the charts, but I found a chart calculator thing and it said that was only like 70-75 percentile so that made me feel better about not having too mammoth of a baby.









I'm wearing three pairs of crop pants from old navy. One black sorta linen pair with a drawstring - these: http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/produc...158&pid=459574
Two pairs of these: http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/produc...158&pid=482537
I have two pairs of the "Women's Drawstring Denim Shorts (7")" shorts too. All are size 16, which is a size or two bigger than I "normally" wear, but I needed size 16 last summer because I had gained quite a bit of weight over the winter after my grandma died (I'm sure she is sick of me blaming it on her, I should stop! LOL).

For shirts, whenever I have to leave the house I ALWAYS wear a boob nursing shirt. If I don't, I wear a "bump hugger" tube thingie under my shirt for tummy coverage while nursing. If I go out in a regular tshirt I always regret it because my belly hangs out and it's just not fun. The boob shirts are really really expensive so I don't have many, but they are worth every penny and I am getting my money's worth for sure! I look at other nursing shirts quite a bit to see if they have anything like the boob opening, but I haven't seen it yet (perhaps because boob shirts are patented, but you'd still think they'd figure out something SIMILAR).

Shoes are slip on crocs or slip on birkenstock sandals. On chillier days I've worn tennis shoes but also just slipped on my crocs and my feet have been cold!

I am excited tonight because the past few days I've been walking so much and I can feel it in my butt! Woo hoo, I might get my butt back!

We are seriously outgrowing our house (I have a storage unit to store some of my store inventory), and are doubting whether we'll ever have the time/gumption to build our off-grid dream house at our land, and if we really want to make life harder for ourselves by being off grid, honestly! Tomorrow we're going to look at already-built houses in the country. We'll have to sell our land, but if we find something that we're willing to sell our land for, we'll do it!

My husband and I have several episodes a day where we just have to laugh. The baby is crying, our 3.5 year old is standing on the kitchen counter to get something or letting the dogs out the front door or whatever. It's past the point of us getting frustrated, we just laugh. This is our life now. I'm so so SO thankful he's here with me all the time. I would be insane if he wasn't.

What foods have B vitamins in them? I like trying to get my vitamins from food instead of pills. Maybe I should look it up for myself, huh?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm having the clothes problem too. Most of the maternity clothes are too big now. I do still have some regular-but-big clothes and some of those work. My belly definitely looks saggier now than after the 1st babe. I got back into my regular clothes (except for the shoes) about 4 mos after she was born, but this time I am not so optimistic. Most of the tops I'm wearing these days are ones I've had since the 80s, when I wore my clothes really huge. I was at WalMart today and all the other women had cute little tops, and let me tell you it is a real come-down when you go to WalMart and feel frumpy.

Emily, I have a friend who lives off the grid. I don't think it's much of a hassle for her. It was expensive at the beginning, though. She has a combination of wind and solar, and she almost always has plenty of power.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread. Yes, it's expensive at first and we would be planning it into our house budget. We'd have generator backup and solar and wind power. We could definitely do it. When we started planning it, I didn't have my store, which makes things a bit harder. More power, needs space for inventory and packing/shipping plus pretty good access for mail/package/UPS/FedEx delivery. Our land is over a mile down car-trails off a dirt road. We're worried about plowing in the winter time, being a little too isolated with young kids, and generally creating more stress in our lives when we already have enough. On grid is lower stress. As soon as the budget allows we'll be buying a windmill and ... mommy brain has stolen the word of the thingie that converts windmill power to house-usable power...... not transformer. rofl... c'mon brain!!!! INVERTER!!!!! yeah, one of those. Anyway, we're really sad because we LOVE our land and love the idea of being off grid and all that, so we're only going to go in another direction if we really love another place enough to not be sad about getting rid of our land for it. OK - back to baby talk. I just had a SKOR bar, so that's my dairy-free-cheat for the day. LOL


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Hi ladies.

I haven't been around much b/c things have been in sane around here. First, we had to put one of our dogs to sleep last week and it was SOOOO very VERY VERY hard. It was one of the hardest things we have ever had to do.







:







Second, my DH left today for 3 mths. I am NOT looking forward to having 3 kids on my own for 3 mths. I will be visting family for a mth but I know they won't be much help so I'm not counting on that as help.

I haven't been able to read everythinig so I know I'm missing stuff. I'll try very hard to catch up in the next few days.

I'm just trying not to cry right now! I should be used to DH going away but it sucks every time and I hate this part of his job.

Other news Elise is now 8 weeks old! I took her to her 2mths check up and she was 10lbs 10oz and 23 inch long. She was 6lbs 4oz and 19inches long at birth. Thank God she is growing so well and doing so good! She is smiling all the time and cooing at us. She hates to be put down to sleep so she sleeps on us but thats ok. We are cherishing this time since she is our last.

Gotta go she is calling!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

michelle, i'm sorry your husband is leaving for 3 months! that sounds a bit terrifying to me, right now. hopefully your family will be a tiny bit of help.

ezra is 5 weeks old & today is my first official day alone with all 3 kiddos. (my husband is a teacher & has been home for a few weeks but summer school started today). so far, so good considering dd1 got sick last night with a raging fever & i'm running on minutes of sleep.

i measured ez a few days ago & he's 25 inches! he wasa 21 inches at birth so he's grown 4 inches in 5 weeks? is that possible? he grew out of his 0-3 month clothes about a week ago so i know he's a little weed. he's not too chunky, though. he has two chins but that's about it.

ok, children are calling....


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Just relating to the "i have nothing to wear" stuff. I am having a harder time postpartum with this one than with #1, I feel like I have less to wear and we don't really have it in the budget to buy more right now. I have a little less than 15lbs to go and while that isn't a whole lot everything has redistributed to my hips butt and lower stomach so while my tops would have fit a pre-lactating me the bottoms are no where close.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Nate goes for his WBC today. I have to find out why nate's head seems like it's on wrong.







sounds awful but it's true,

he is getting so big. it seems like one day he wasn't so newborn any more. he is starting to get little folds everywhere. i love it.

Michelle- i'm so sorry DH has to go for so long. I will be without my DH for the month of July. I can't even imagine 3 months. I will be with my
MIL and she is very helpful

clothes - yuck! my jeans fit (my fat jeans anway) but every top makes me feel gross my boobs and belly are just everywhere. i may just invest in some spanx under clothes. I have 9 lbs left to loose before im at my prepregnancy weight.

i have finals this week and then I am done with school Thank God. I just finished a huge paper on the patriot act and wartime constitutional exceptions. YUCK! i have to read willy wonka and the chocolate factory for childrens lit and analyze it LOL

b-vitamins
*B1 - Thiamine~* fortified breads, cereals, pasta, whole grains (especially wheat germ), lean meats (especially pork), fish, dried beans, peas, and soybeans.

*B2 - Riboflavin~*Lean meats, eggs, legumes, nuts, green leafy vegetables, dairy products, and milk

*B3-Niacin~*dairy products, poultry, fish, lean meats, nuts, and eggs

*B-6 Pyridoxine~*beans, nuts, legumes, eggs, meats, fish, whole grains, and fortified breads and cereals

just some of them for you guys.
here's a site too
http://chetday.com/vitaminbdeficiencies.html


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm still wearing the soft maternity pants and the second trimester maternity pants a lot. Some of the shirts I wear are plain maternity shirts or plain cotton shirts from walmart. I feel pretty ucky. I still have at least 35 lb to loose to be at my prepregnancy weight. I don't fully understand this as I only gained 40lb, my baby was 8lb at birth +placenta and all that junk, and he's gained 4lb in his four weeks on this planet and that's all come from me AND my toddler is nursing. You'd think I'd be closer to my preprego weight than this.
oh well.

Kittn, what do you mean his head isn't on right? Like torticolis? or something else?


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'm still wearing the soft maternity pants and the second trimester maternity pants a lot. Some of the shirts I wear are plain maternity shirts or plain cotton shirts from walmart. I feel pretty ucky. I still have at least 35 lb to loose to be at my prepregnancy weight. I don't fully understand this as I only gained 40lb, my baby was 8lb at birth +placenta and all that junk, and he's gained 4lb in his four weeks on this planet and that's all come from me AND my toddler is nursing. You'd think I'd be closer to my preprego weight than this.
oh well.

Kittn, what do you mean his head isn't on right? Like torticolis? or something else?

are you drinking enough water? that can make you retain water and be heavier

his head looks crooked. he turns it to both sides but its not strait. so if he turn his head his chin always seems more to the left. I'm not sure really what torticolis is







: i think it may be from when his collar bone was broken. i dont know it just looks off.


----------



## wisconsingirl (Sep 20, 2006)

HI! This is the first time I've had to post since I delivered Aly on 5/15! Hope you are all doing well! I haven't read all the posts but I saw some posting on adding a new baby to the family. Aly was my fifth baby and it's been hard. Emma is just 20 months old and my other kids are 14, 11 and 10 but these last two so close together is kicking my butt!!! I need to start potty training but can't find the time!! UGH!!!!

I wanted to post about vaccines...I've had some of the kids fully vaccinated and some not. With Aly I'm leaning toward not or waiting til she's older. All this info on the MMR and autism scares me!!! I followed the "rules" with Emma and got her shots on time. Before she got the MMR and DPT, etc. she slept through the night and was talking some. After she got sick with some unexplainable stomach virus 3 times, stopped sleeping through the night and stopped talking til almost 18 months. She's now talking again and seems so be doing fine but the research I've done perhaps points to the vaccines being the culprit of her issues??? Any opinions or suggestions for books????

Take Care Mommas,
Pam


----------



## RumiWithAView (Jan 4, 2007)

wisconsingrl, i'm sure you've already heard of stefanie cave's book, what your dr may not tell you about childhood vaccintions... but i wantedto mention it, just in case. i started reading it last week and i'm enjoying it.

kittn, i know what you mean... i try to make myself feel better about the extra value i'm getting out of my maternity wear! it's truly frustrating when you have friends like i do who are all to eager to tell u how their weight just "melted off" in couple of weeks with no effort but bf. i know i need to exercise but i'm stuck in that catch22 right now of needing to exercise for energy but having no energy to start. i think i'll try thoseb vits everyone is talking about.

baraka, are u in athens? i'm in augusta... we're neighbors!!

michelle, wow, i feel like a big baby for cring over dh leaving today for a business trip for 3 days. i'm worried i'm going to be like a zombie.

funny tidbit... my parents love to tell people how when i was a baby and upset, they could just turn on barry white and i would instantly fall asleep. (don't ask me what they were doing during the initial crying jag to need mood music for!) anyway, they've been begging me to try it on roman and i haven't yet b/c i thought no way would it work. well, yesterday i put it on and he went out! i couldn't believe it. i've tried substituting with close alternatives like marvin gaye or smokey robinson, because i'm not a huge fan of barry white... and it didn't have the same effect. must be something about that super deep voice. anyway, i tell you this in case it's not some freaky genetic anomoly and someone else will be able to use it.

take care!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

catch 22's...yup....like needing to exercise but no time for it, and needing to eat healthy foods but only having appetite/time for quick-fix icecream bars and such







wanting to "diet" but having the appetite of an elephant cause of nursing (well me anyway







)

running out the door, bleah....in clothes that fit wrong


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wisconsingirl* 
She's now talking again and seems so be doing fine but the research I've done perhaps points to the vaccines being the culprit of her issues??? Any opinions or suggestions for books????

_Healing the New Childhood Epidemics "Autism, ADHD, Asthma, and Allergies"_ by Kenneth Bock M.D.

http://www.4ahealing.com/booklanding.html

The book even convinced my mom that we are right not to vaccinate our newborn and my mom is seriously not crunchy.


----------



## Doula Gina (Jun 29, 2005)

Read Minerva's birth story here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...77#post8471077

It's really long. I wanted to capture all I could for her, for when she's older.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

We did got to the WBC today. Nathaniel was born 7lbs 10oz and is now 10lbs 1 oz.

puking- dr wasn't worried . nate seems happy, he is gaing well so were just watchingit for now.

his head - it is on strait but the muscles are really tight on one side. this is torticolis. i had no idea. were going to get a PT eval for some ideas to work on it. the dr made it seem like no big deal, so im not too worried

dr praised me for using cloth dipes and breastfeeding. however when we talked about vax he told me that it was an "irrational fear" that may just be enough for me to find another ped.
I dont know


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Is it too late for me to join in here? Jonas is 7 weeks, and is such a sweetie. He's gained so much! He was born at 9 lbs, and at five weeks was already at 14. I'm sure he's gained another lb. He is very chunky and heavy.

I started walking this week. I didn't go far, not wearing the babe and going with a 3 yr. old. Still, it felt good to get out and move. I'm tired of elastic waistbands and maternity clothes. Not to mention my thighs rubbing together!

I hope that the moms with ppd are starting to feel a little better. It's hard to have people needing you, and all you want to do is, well, nothing.


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 

his head - it is on strait but the muscles are really tight on one side. this is torticolis. i had no idea. were going to get a PT eval for some ideas to work on it. the dr made it seem like no big deal, so im not too worried

We went for our first PT visit last week and it was interesting. He taught us stretching and massage techniques to use at home to loosen up the knot. You'll be amazed by how fast you see changes!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jldumm* 
what are you guys wearing and where did you get it. my babe is5weeks today......i am sick of being in the house, but have very littlt that fits. mat clothes are looking weird and band not covered by nursing shirt... last years clothes do not fit.. i have like 20 lbs to lose... we looked at old navy yesterday, gap, banana republic, motherhood, sears today. i am frustrated, frazzled, an feeling yuck in my new hopefullt temporary size. help

I have no put on any maternity clothes since I gave birth. I only had one pair of pants that fit after giving birth but I refused to wear maternity clothes. I am almost back into all my old clothes at 7 weeks.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Hi ladies.

I haven't been around much b/c things have been in sane around here. First, we had to put one of our dogs to sleep last week and it was SOOOO very VERY VERY hard. It was one of the hardest things we have ever had to do.







:







Second, my DH left today for 3 mths. I am NOT looking forward to having 3 kids on my own for 3 mths. I will be visting family for a mth but I know they won't be much help so I'm not counting on that as help.

I haven't been able to read everythinig so I know I'm missing stuff. I'll try very hard to catch up in the next few days.

I'm just trying not to cry right now! I should be used to DH going away but it sucks every time and I hate this part of his job.

Other news Elise is now 8 weeks old! I took her to her 2mths check up and she was 10lbs 10oz and 23 inch long. She was 6lbs 4oz and 19inches long at birth. Thank God she is growing so well and doing so good! She is smiling all the time and cooing at us. She hates to be put down to sleep so she sleeps on us but thats ok. We are cherishing this time since she is our last.

Gotta go she is calling!


Michelle, hang in there. Deployments are rough. I hope the 3 months fly by for you. Do not forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

We did the first 2 rounds of vaxes for dd1, but delayed. After the 2nd round she had a whole day of being inconsolable and 101+ fever. Dh and I traded off holding her all day. We could not put her down for a minute, she wouldn't stop crying if we did. Every now and then she would get down to crawl -- she was just learning crawling -- and she would crawl about 2 steps then look back at me and whimper. I was so afraid that she would never recover from that.

But she did, then when I talked to the MD about it she brushed me off, saying we should just give her tylenol for longer next time. I asked her if this reaction might be followed by a more serious reaction next time, and she said the risk wasn't great enough to stop vaxing (didn't answer my question). Well, after that I did some more research and found out among many other things that the symptoms dd had might well have been indications that her brain was inflamed. I also found out that by the CDC's numbers, the chance of dying of any of the diseases she had been vaxed for was less than the chance of dying of the vax. I decided to quit vaxing altogether. Dh is not completely on board, he thinks we're just delaying (don't tell him). But I don't know what it would take to convince me to get Kiran vaxed. Some of the shots --like hepB --I definitely wouldn't consider. Others maybe. But I am seriously concerned that there are long-term effects that they haven't begun to look into, like food allergies, autoimmune diseases (rheumatoid arthritis, juvenile diabetes, Graves disease, MS, lupus, and so many more that are only in recent years getting names, some still don't have names yet), chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia . . . . how many of these conditions might be connected to vaccines? I often regret the 2 rounds that dd1 had.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for the positive vibes for Maggie. She is so much better. I cannot believe how quickly she got better. I am now a huge fan of zegerid. Ironically enough got back from the dr. with Maggie and found my oldest very sick and asking to go to the dr. He has reflux with ulcers. He was able to communicate with our dr. why he was not compliant with his medication and they made a switch to solutabs so he does not have to swallow pills. I am proud of him. I am pretty hands off with his medical care...well I am there but he makes all the decisions (well as long as they are the right ones







). He is 16 with a chronic condition so he is at the point he needs to be able to manage it himself. But boy oh boy it would be almost easier if he was littler so we could hold him down and force the drugs down him.

We were able to see my mom yesterday. It broke my heart. She is end stage of pancreatic cancer. She is just skin and bones, sigh.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, Heidi, you've got a lot going on! so glad Maggie is better.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 

his head - it is on strait but the muscles are really tight on one side. this is torticolis. i had no idea. were going to get a PT eval for some ideas to work on it. the dr made it seem like no big deal, so im not too worried


My first had torticollis really obviously, this little guy also has a touch of it. With Seamus they recommended PT, but I never did it







:. I did switch what side of me he slept on so that he'd have to work a little harder to nurse. During the day I would turn his head or encourage him to turn by putting toys on his weak side. I also took him to a craiosacral therapist just to make sure that it wasn't affecting his skull.
I think ours was a little different though because he just kept his head turned. If his head was strait one shoulder was cocked up. He looked like a homie.







I just remembered I have a scrapbook page titled "My little Wry neck"
Here's one of the pics from that-- http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...-R11-013-5.jpg


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Laura- Nate's isnt that severe but if you look at him he looks crooked.
see
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...milecaught.jpg


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh I see it. That cute little shoulder is cocked up. Let me know what you learn at PT. Little mickey has a touch of it like I said. I don't think it will be much of an issue, but I would like to strech and massage it if I knew how.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I have always worn lots of strechies and yoga wear being a dance teacher, and this is pretty much what I have been wearing these days, but my old shirts don't fit, and that sucks. I have 15-20 lbs to lose to be at my pp weight... I don't need to get back there, I'd be happy to let go of 10-15 lbs. So, I have started doing a modified Eat to Live diet.. basically fruits and veggies in mad abundance (read pounds of it). I do this for 2 meals a day and snacks and have one meal a day "normal" b/c I am sooo not able to restrict myself from anything (nor do I think that's a great idea).. but there's such an abundance of beautiful local produce right now down south, it feels just perfect to eat this way lots.. I use my regular meal for a moderate mix of whatever I want. And I have started exercising everyday too- nothing crazy, just walks and yoga and dance.

So does anyone want to do check-ins or any other kind of support for their postpartum makeover plans? I sure do! It is easy for me to make taking care of myself a low item on the priority list right now, and writing a thesis and cuddling a babe don't exactly add up to an active lifestyle, kwim? I need all the support I can muster... whose in? You can work any plan that's gonna work for you...







:


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
So does anyone want to do check-ins or any other kind of support for their postpartum makeover plans? I sure do! It is easy for me to make taking care of myself a low item on the priority list right now, and writing a thesis and cuddling a babe don't exactly add up to an active lifestyle, kwim? I need all the support I can muster... whose in? You can work any plan that's gonna work for you...







:

i'm in. last week i started walking a couple miles a day (we walk dh most of the way to his job). i haven't done a lot with my diet yet - i am pretty much ravenous a lot. we are participating in a veggie co-op, so i do eat a decent amount of veggies every day. i would like to start watching my diet more closely, but am not sure how to deal with the super hunger that i have right now.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am in for sure! Working out and eating well gives me so much more energy so I know I need to be putting my energy there









I have about 30+ pounds I would like to drop







but I actually have lost weight very quickly while nursing in the past, so I am not too worried about it really

I am trying to do 15-20 minutes of working out a day plus some yoga and stretching. I have also been doing lots of sit ups to help my back and that is good- I am up to about 150 a day now.

My big issue is a desire to cut all processed carbs -- I eat tons of great food like fresh fruits and veggies, beans, nuts, oats, etc. BUT I love ice cream, bread, pasta, etc especially when I am feeling tired, sugar appeals to me. So, that is my challenge, to cut down on those things!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
catch 22's...yup....like needing to exercise but no time for it, and needing to eat healthy foods but only having appetite/time for quick-fix icecream bars and such







wanting to "diet" but having the appetite of an elephant cause of nursing (well me anyway







)

running out the door, bleah....in clothes that fit wrong









sounds like me


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think I'll fit into my pp clothes for a long time... I was a size 3 before. I have one pair of non-maternity jeans that fit, and that's all. I have no idea how much I weigh... Working out- If I had the time.. I am trying to go swimming a few times a week, but I hate running, and I haven't had a chance to take my bike out.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I know that those of you who have more than one dc have pretty much had to try to go back to life as usual, but for those who haven't been able to







or those who only have one, what do you do all day at home with a newborn? I pretty much have to hold Raven all day, and she doesn't like being in her sling in the house (only outside) so I can't do much but sit at the computer with her on my lap (typing one-handed if she's nursing). It seems like I can't get any housework done, which is fine because my mom is still here doing it--but she won't be forever. I get some school work done just sitting here, also when the baby falls asleep on mom is when I get most of my school work done. At risk of sounding like I may need to see someone about PPD, I am feeling a bit hopeless and confused about what I am supposed to do with myself... I honestly thought the amount that life changed during pregnancy would prepare me for having a baby, but it didn't really.







: Ahhhhh... I feel bad complaining when I know some of you have so much more on your plates with numerous kids etc., but thanks for listening anyway.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I don't think we need to compare 'who has it the worst' - your difficultuies are as important and valis as everyone elses. Adjusting to having a child is a HUGE change and I remember well how hard it was to figure out what to do with my son never wanting to leave my lap. It gets better, they get bigger, you learn how to be more efficent than any non-mother









Get yourself some books and movies and spend a lot of time relaxing if you can. Try to clean 4 times a day for 5-10 minutes if she will allow it. You can get a lot done in a few quick times if you try!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

If you can afford it, I'd consider hiring a cleaning service, even if it's just once every few weeks. I'm dead serious -- I felt like it was silly and overindulgent when I had Zeke, so I didn't do it, and then I sat and was miserable in the midst of my filthy house that I had no time to clean or straighten. I should have just hired someone, at least until we were out of the newborn stage.

Apart from that, what the pp said about try to just get in 5 minutes here and there. It's surprising how much difference 5 minutes can make. And focus on the areas that you can see from where you usually sit. This might sound horrible but I find that if what I can see is at least clean, I don't worry so much about the rest of the house.

And, this is probably not the most popular thing to mention around here, but the baby swing has helped me out a lot with Gus. Sometimes he'll be ready for a nap but he'll fuss and squirm and kind of fight it, and if I pop him in the swing for 5-10 minutes he'll often settle down and conk out for a good nap.

On the topic of personal maintenance, I am so very ready to lose the extra 15 pounds of baby weight that I'm still carrying around. My stomach looks hideous, and while my MIL was visiting she took several pictures of me and I can't believe how FAT I look in them.







Usually I'm much more positive about my appearance and don't worry about weight issues, but I'm sorry, right now I just look bloated and horrible. I'm going to try to start walking at least 15 minutes a day with Gus in the sling while DH is home to be with the older two, and I'm not buying ANY MORE ICE CREAM, PERIOD. End of story! If I don't start feeling more like myself soon I think I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
And, this is probably not the most popular thing to mention around here, but the baby swing has helped me out a lot with Gus. Sometimes he'll be ready for a nap but he'll fuss and squirm and kind of fight it, and if I pop him in the swing for 5-10 minutes he'll often settle down and conk out for a good nap.

Consider yourself lucky. Kayleigh still only tolerates the swing and/or bouncer and ONLY when she's already happy. If she's the least bit cranky or tired putting her in the swing or bouncer is a recipe for a screaming baby. Right now the best "trick" for us is to fold a receiving blanket in quarters, put it on my chest, then hold Kayleigh on top of it and bounce, rock, walk, or whatever until she's asleep. Then I can tip her out from the bottom and lay her on her tummy without disturbing her and THEN she'll nap NOT on me! Otherwise I can't put her down and I tell you, having a 12lb lump attached to you all day gets to be a little much for me!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey everyone I'm keeping up with the thread but man its hard to get time in to type

We are going for Callums second cranio sacral therapy session tomorrow
I felt like we had such good results after the last visit i'm really looking forward to this one

Callum is very generous with his smiles now it makes all the work much more rewarding

and on the swing talk, I think you need to do what you have to do to make baby and family happy. We have a swing (callum doesn't particularly like it) with my last two it was a lifesaver, it allowed me time to cook dinner

Amy I spend most of my time at home sitting with the baby sleeping on my lap too I read a lot of books with my two younger kiddos and housekeeping is only really happening on the weekends







s


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Housecleaning? Are you actually supposed to do that after a baby? Seriously, though, I only clean in bits and pieces, and then my older DC help out quite a bit. My children fight over who gets to scrub which part of the bathroom, lol. We pay my oldest to vacuum. Not as good as when I do it, but it beats letting the crumbs accumulate too much.

I wish I only had 15 lbs. to lose. I'd like to lose 35-40 lbs., all of it pregnancy weight. It's so stinkin' hot here, I just don't feel like doing anything, not even walking on the treadmill. I guess the good part of that is that I'm not hungry, either, so I'm not taking in a whole lot of calories. Today for lunch, I made a smoothie; it was just the thing, very cold and super easy!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
So does anyone want to do check-ins or any other kind of support for their postpartum makeover plans? I sure do!

me me! i actually joined weight watchers a month ago anf have lost around 12 lbs already, but i need to lose 20 more to get back to pp weight and then 20 more to get back to my weight pre-kids.

we just bought a double jogger/ bike trailer. there's nothing i love more than a good run to good music on a nice day. so i'm exercising and eating well and i feel pretty good except for when i see a pic of myself.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

maybe we should start a may 07 ddc thread in health and fitness? to keep the check-ins separate from the rest of the thread and easy to find?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

That's a great idea - a thread in health and fitness


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i want to be in on the "get back in shape" group! did someone start a thread in health & fitness? i need to check over there....didn't even know that forum existed.







i've never been body conscious but for some reason i am right now. my upper body looks pretty good but my legs & butt are out of control (at least in _my_ eyes....dh seems to like them!). i definitely need a challenge.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...28#post8484328

Is that how you post a link? Anyway, I started a new thread for those wanting to work on getting back in shape.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...28#post8484328

Is that how you post a link? Anyway, I started a new thread for those wanting to work on getting back in shape.

Oh exciting-so glad other ladies are into this too! I am going over there right now!

xo,


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

back to the subject of housecleaning....

a few days ago i made a list of things that need to get done daily/regularly around the house. by no means was it extensive but included tasks like "unload dishwasher, feed cats & fish, wash diapers, pick up books, clothes, etc." then....dh & i sat down & divided it up! we each chose rooms we'd be responsible for keeping tidy along with a few other daily chores. he's not quite used to regular household duties but i posted the lists on the fridge & have been giving friendly reminders so i'm hoping it catches on. i was becoming such a crank about the cleanliness of the house & something had to be done!!!

on a different note, dh started teaching summer school this week & i'm actually loving being at home alone with the kids! the pace is calmer, the girls are acting more civil & ezra is sleeping better. what's that all about? i'm sure the girls are more relaxed because they don't have 2 parents telling them what to do all day. and...i'm trying to get back to our pseudo-routine. i think ezra is just getting older & learning how to sleep for longer periods of time. he'll be 6 weeks on friday!!?! plus, i've realized he loves to sleep on his stomach. we've actually been putting him on his tummy for a few weeks now. mostly in the early morning, though, when he's struggling to get back to sleep. lately i've been doing it during the day, too, when he's napping alone. (he can life & turn his head so i feel ok about it).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

one more thing...

when will my boobs stop leaking? i know this is my third child but i can't remember, for the life of me, when the opposite boob stops dripping during letdown. thankfully i have quite a "let down sensation" so i can quickly apply pressure so my bra & shirt don't get drenched. occasionally i wear breast pads but not always.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
one more thing...

when will my boobs stop leaking? i know this is my third child but i can't remember, for the life of me, when the opposite boob stops dripping during letdown. thankfully i have quite a "let down sensation" so i can quickly apply pressure so my bra & shirt don't get drenched. occasionally i wear breast pads but not always.

for me usually around 4 months when supply becomes more need driven rather than hormone driven


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah, I've been sleeping on a towel and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future... it's better than having to change the sheets almost daily. Hilariously (not really), I think I soak the sheets more often than Gus does.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Yeah, I've been sleeping on a towel and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future... it's better than having to change the sheets almost daily. Hilariously (not really), I think I soak the sheets more often than Gus does.

I was so happy that my son had managed to not pee anywhere on my bed for three days in a row, thus alleviating the daily strip-and-wash routine ... until I noticed all the white-ish marks building up from where I leak during the night.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

When did your postpartum bleeding stop? I'm on day 27 of it. It's light enough for pantyliners but I have to change them a couple x/day. And it stops for half a day but then starts back. On the 16th I was able to go swimming in a pool, but today I wouldn't have. I'm hesitant to do too much physical activity other than necessary household stuff or baby-related. I have not DTD since this birth, either.







Hesitant also due to hemorrhoids.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine basically stopped about a week ago, so about 4 weeks postpartum. I'm still getting occasional very light spotting, though.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

i am a little over six weeks postpartum and am still occasionally having some blood tinged discharge. i was bleeding fairly regularly up through four weeks. i had my six week postpartum appointment with my midwife on monday and she said that it is normal and can even go on up to ten weeks


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

I was almost done bleeding at 4 weeks, spotting for another week after that. I am 8 wks pp and haven't DTD yet!







We bought some new lube and new condoms last night, so maybe we're thinking about it ...

I have a housecleaner come twice a month and have since I was about 7 months pregnant.

I'm still leaking occasionally and haven't seen a pattern, sometimes I will in the afternoon, other times I won't in the morning or even during the night when my supply seems higher. I try to wear breast pads if I'll be in public.









And I agree - all adjustments are hard, not one of us should feel bad for complaining - all of our feelings are legitimate.


----------



## InPhoenix (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one still wearing maternity clothes! Reading about everyone else's struggles makes me feel more normal!

I bought new clothes for work (my old tops fit, but I'm a full pants size larger than before), but wear maternity clothes at home. I met a friend for lunch last week and really stressed about what to wear and nearly canceled







: : I finally squeezed myself into a pair of non-maternity capri pants. Partway through lunch, I confessed my dilemma, and my friend- who had a baby a month before me but has lost all of the weight- confessed she was wearing maternity capris because they simply feel more comfortable than her pre-pregnancy clothes. I felt so much better.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

okay, good to know pp bleeding this long sounds normal...

off to do a sitz bath for the 'roids - they don't seem to be going away with me doing nothing so i'd better do something.







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I leave for vacation in the morning - send happy carseat vibes to me









10 days of dh not working!!!!!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

hey, anyone who is having problems with the roids, I found a cure accidentally... I started taking probiotics (massive amounts, 170 billion organisms a day) to deal with thrush and the probiotics have totally made everything down there normal again. it's great.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I was so happy that my son had managed to not pee anywhere on my bed for three days in a row, thus alleviating the daily strip-and-wash routine ... until I noticed all the white-ish marks building up from where I leak during the night.

















That is us except for I have a girl!







I put a towel under us last night and it saved me from changing my sheets. Glad to know I'm not the only one.

I was done bleeding at about 3 weeks and spotted for a week after. 10 weeks!!!







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I leave for vacation in the morning - send happy carseat vibes to me









10 days of dh not working!!!!!


Enjoy your vacation!

I just came on here to announce an accomplishment.... I was able to put Ezra on my back in the Mei-Tai yesterday & it was fabulous! I was desperate to take a walk but wasn't sure how to do it with all 3 kids. Carrying him on my front while pushing the double stroller is torcher (I've done it) so I took a deep breath, balanced him on my back & whipped the MT up around him. He loved it! He zonked right away & we were able to walk for about 1/2 hr & then chat with some neighbors for another 15-20 minutes. It's really a good workout pushing 70lbs & carrying 12-13lbs on my back!

Oh yeah...we dtd a few nights ago & it was hilarious. My mind was wandering like crazy & I kept speaking my thoughts out loud. Finally DH said, "FOCUS!" Apparently I wasn't mentally ready but he definitely was! I joked that I made him feel like he was 18 again, if ykwim!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Multi-tasking tip of the day:

Pouring juice for toddler + nursing baby = sticky baby head.

Good thing the baby was focused on the nursing though - I would have screamed if someone spilled cold juice on my head but he just paused for a second and went right back to nursing.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Ugh about the roids, I didn't have them after birth in fact they didn't rear their ugly head until a few days ago _after_ I started taking probiotics









Thye don't seem to be going away or getting better and it is no fun... After I run out of the probiotic I am on I will get some high org count ones but I have a way to go until i am out.

We haven't dtd yet either. I am hoping to soon as dd is 5.5 weeks and we had abstained due to lack of interest for quite a while before her birth. I have to go get the proper protection first though not because I am worried about pg more like dryness







:

On another note I have been dairy and egg free for a while due to cranky baby she seems better I think, so I had some eggs today to see if that was really the problem.

I feel like as we are nearing the 6 week mark things are settling and getting a little easier I am able to anticipate what Maya needs and help her with that, and spend time with her as well as take care of the baby. a week ago I felt lost and like I couldn't properly take care of either girl.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Multi-tasking tip of the day:

Pouring juice for toddler + nursing baby = sticky baby head.

Good thing the baby was focused on the nursing though - I would have screamed if someone spilled cold juice on my head but he just paused for a second and went right back to nursing.


too funny!

and about the 'roids...thankfully i haven't had this issue for years (i've actually only had a very small one once & it was before i even had kids!?). anyway, the only thing that worked for me was pushing it back in. sounds gross but it allowed it to heal because it decreased the amount of friction & therefore stopped the inflammation. interesting about the probiotics, though.


----------



## RumiWithAView (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Multi-tasking tip of the day:

Pouring juice for toddler + nursing baby = sticky baby head.
















Duly noted.

Re: hemorrhoids... i had major ones at the end of my pregnancy that only worsened after pushing ds out on a birthing stool! my favorite thing for them is this balm from earth mama angel baby. you keep it in the fridge and it feels heavenly on them. i also do the pushing back in thing when i can.









Paypaya Mom, kup on the eggs. I'm off eggs, dairy and soy and I'm curious if I can bring one back, as well.

Doula, i'm so jealous of the back carry! i can't wait for that.

msax, hope you have a great vacation.

Roman is five weeks old today. This time flying by stuff is crazy.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

:
Happy birthday to me!

Last night I honestly can't remember if DD nursed at night or not







I remember her fussing and trying to give her a boob at 3am, but the next thing I knew it was 6am. So either she went all night without or we're getting better at sleep-nursing. Either way, yay!! I feel better today, the night before we were up alllll night.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 














:
Happy birthday to me!

Last night I honestly can't remember if DD nursed at night or not







I remember her fussing and trying to give her a boob at 3am, but the next thing I knew it was 6am. So either she went all night without or we're getting better at sleep-nursing. Either way, yay!! I feel better today, the night before we were up alllll night.

Happy birthday, Kristen!!

Maybe it was the rain storm? Raven slept from 11 pm til 5 am without waking up (I still haven't mastered nursing lying down so I definitely would remember getting up). That's NEVER happened before but it was perfect timing because I thought I was starting to get the flu (or possibly mastitis) and really needed the rest. Not to mention the stress of spending all day yesterday trying to convince this stupid







moving company to give me my $500 back, they said they did but it's still not there.







I'm NOT going to spend all day worrying about it today, though, and wait until next week. Argh!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

on the note of egg allery I think that is nates problem I went on the elimination diet and decided to have eggs one day sure enough he turned into a fountain. i skipped them for a while and tried again fountain screaming baby! so no more eggs here.dairy seems to be fine. i wonder where i can get some good egg free cooking ideas!

oh im being paged!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willzmama* 
When did your postpartum bleeding stop? I'm on day 27 of it. It's light enough for pantyliners but I have to change them a couple x/day. And it stops for half a day but then starts back. On the 16th I was able to go swimming in a pool, but today I wouldn't have. I'm hesitant to do too much physical activity other than necessary household stuff or baby-related. I have not DTD since this birth, either.







Hesitant also due to hemorrhoids.










My PP bleeding lasted a little over 5 weeks. And I never in a million years thought I would have them, but roids are making my life a living hell right now







. I discovered that the almighty Boppy pillow has yet another use: a substitute donut pillow to sit on.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Multi-tasking tip of the day:

Pouring juice for toddler + nursing baby = sticky baby head.

Good thing the baby was focused on the nursing though - I would have screamed if someone spilled cold juice on my head but he just paused for a second and went right back to nursing.



















































That is too funny! I laughed so hard I woke up Elise as she was nursing!

Stephine that made me laugh that your DH had to tell you to FOCUS!! I'm glad it went well after you could focus!! LOL

Max, girl ENJOY that vacation!!

Kristen, HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweetie!!! I'm glad that DD gave you a wonderful gift of sleep for your birthday! I hope you are spoiled rotten today.

Amy, I hope you clear it up w/ the moving co. It can be a pain in the arse to get your money from people! Keep trying laying down to nurse. It took me a while w/ my other dd's, I think it was about 5 or 6 weeks w/ both of them.

(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))) to you guys dealing w/ roids. They SUCK. I had them at the end of this pg but they seem to have healed now. Thank goodness.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Lots to say, but not enough time to say it.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...iviaclose2.jpg

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...abutterfly.jpg

^^See those cheeks and those rolls? Those are homemade!! (so proud to be bfing since it didn't work out so well with my son due to corn allergies) I'm going to break a world record for number of locations I've nursed in public. Last weekend I nursed Alivia in the baby carrier at the parade. Yay for breastfeeding and babywearing!

My son (27mo) is finally starting to come around. It helps to spend a few minutes focused just on him every so often. He's also back to taking naps. I guess he didn't stop needing them, he just didn't want to miss out on anything.

I went clothes shopping! Hubby and I started a web development business 2 weeks before my daughter was born, so I now have business meetings to attend. I'm still trying to figure out how to dress like an adult. I went to a junior's consignment store and hardly anything fit in the top. Grrr. Hubby joked that we're going to need to start shopping in Hollywood. Haha, I wish.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Tucks were the best for the roids after Emma was born. I got em while I was pregnant and then they got BAD when she was born. I also got a homepathic at a health food store, but I don't know what it was now.

We are doing pretty good here. My nipple cracked early on and its *just* now starting to heal. It cracked on the side (like not the face of the nip) so everytime she nurses she naturally pulled it out. Holy crap - I'm glad its finally healing. It was freaking painful.

She's been growing like a weed. I have no idea how much she weighs, but she's getting chubby fat rolls.

DH and I still haven't DTD. We sort of tried a bit ago, but I'm not interested, so its hard to get involved if you KWIM.... so we just called it off. Maybe its time to try again. I'm still not interested, but oh well, I'm pretty I won't be interested for a couple months either way.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not interested either. I told my husband today I need 24 hours notice LOL Once it gets started it's nice but getting started is hard.

I'm feeling like we're definitely getting into a good groove. My husband and I have come to terms with the fact that we just don't put Henry down until about 10 PM. If we try, he wakes up and we regret it. Easier to strap him on and get 50% done. Today we barely had to walk him outside - just a few minutes here and there and he was out. I've also been more serious about staying dairy free (not eating out helps a TON!) and that's better for all three of the people who are affected by my diet LOL (me, Delia and Henry).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Lots to say, but not enough time to say it.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...iviaclose2.jpg

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...abutterfly.jpg


wow! so adorable!!!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
We are doing pretty good here. My nipple cracked early on and its *just* now starting to heal. It cracked on the side (like not the face of the nip) so everytime she nurses she naturally pulled it out. Holy crap - I'm glad its finally healing. It was freaking painful.

Glad it's getting better. One of my nipples cracked on the side with DD1 and it took 8 weeks and a nipple shield before it finally healed. That's when I knew I was serious (and stubborn) about breastfeeding!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

don't neglect your relationship with DP!

dh & i went on a date last night & i didn't realize how much we needed to be alone until we were! this was definitely one of my errors with our first two kids (even though neither of them would take a bottle so getting out was kinda hard). mothering is an amazing blessing but by dc#3 i've realized that being a loving partner is just as important.

on a totally different note, i swear i just had mittelschmerz! (i had to look up how to spell that crazy word!). as i sat down at the computer i had a light pain by my left ovary. i could be crazy, but i got my period 7 weeks postpartum with dd1 & 12 weeks pp with dd2. i'm sure i'll win the "race to AF" but i really don't want to. reason #1 for dh to make his appt!!!!

ezra slept at 4 hr intervals last night. woo hoo!!!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

VOBetz, glad your nipple is healed up after all these weeks!

So, last night, DH and I went out for dinner for my birthday, leaving DD with my mom for a few hours. I have expressed BM in the freezer and left my mom with a bottle. I've only been able to get DD to suck on that bottle once before and she took less than a 1/4 ounce but we figured she'd be ok, besides, if she didn't eat for 3 hours it was no big deal, she ate before we left.... *sigh* When we got home (after a nice dinner and a DTD in a dark parking lot!!!







) we could hear her crying from the driveway







: Went in and mom is putting the phone down and says "I was JUST going to call you" Apparently they had done really well until the last 30 min when DD decided she was hungry and was NOT taking that bottle! We sat down together and she latched better than she ever has before and drained the whole boob.

After my mom left we had a shower to help sooth DD (she completely relaxes as soon as the water comes on! and looooooves the warm water on her back) and then she drained the other boob and went to sleep around 12... then she slept right through until 6:30am! I had to check to make sure she was breathing, freaked me right out. But that's the second night in a row that she's slept that long, so maybe we're in for a few more nights/weeks of peaceful sleeping?? Wouldn't that be nice! (I have no delusions that it'll last forever!)


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
don't neglect your relationship with DP!

dh & i went on a date last night & i didn't realize how much we needed to be alone until we were! this was definitely one of my errors with our first two kids (even though neither of them would take a bottle so getting out was kinda hard). mothering is an amazing blessing but by dc#3 i've realized that being a loving partner is just as important.

I totally agree with this. So, despite my total guilt over my baby being in tears when I got home I knew that she was ok and with my loving mother (who has very similar parenting philosophies to DH and I, thankfully) and that DH and I had had a chance to reconnect a bit.

SO, how did you get DC#3 to take a bottle? Any hints?







I have until September before it becomes important, then I'll be heading back to my tutoring job a few hours a night a couple of nights a week and she might need to take a bottle from DH now and then.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

kristen, happy birthday & glad you had fun!







sorry your LO had a rough time, though. hoprfully she'll come around & take an occasional bottle. after having 2 dc's that didn't & now one that does, it's really comforting to come home to a peaceful baby.

just so y'all know, i'm not disappearing....just changing my username to "koru." it's a maori/polynesian word that means "new life, peace & tranquility." it's a symbol, too, which is basically a spiral that represents an opening fern frond. i'm going to get a tattoo of this signifying the end of my childbearing years & my new life as a woman/mother/partner/etc. this will also be the name of my soon-to-be business offering doula & childbirth education services. i'm very excited about all this but am starting to mourn the end of my own birthing days. i didn't think i would but i guess it's inevitable....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
just so y'all know, i'm not disappearing....just changing my username to "koru." it's a maori/polynesian word that means "new life, peace & tranquility." it's a symbol, too, which is basically a spiral that represents an opening fern frond. i'm going to get a tattoo of this signifying the end of my childbearing years & my new life as a woman/mother/partner/etc. this will also be the name of my soon-to-be business offering doula & childbirth education services. i'm very excited about all this but am starting to mourn the end of my own birthing days. i didn't think i would but i guess it's inevitable....

Wow! Blessings on you, wise woman!!

And happy b-day Kristen!

All is well here... I am feeling real thankful that dd is cool with the bottle as I have no idea how I would finish up this curriculum without my evening writing dates... I have been making them fun for myself... it feels like I am courting myself as an artist. Now that the initial "Oh my God I am leaving her" feeling has subsided, I feel enriched by this.. it's more than just my degree and thesis. I am learning that it's about me honoring myself as an individual and as a creative autonomous woman too.... and this is as much a gift to my daughter as being physically present 100% of the time.

There's a lot of change happening in my extended family right now, and I don't want to nor do I have the time to tell all, but what I can say is that the winds of change are blowing so hard I feel I can barely hang on sometimes... my new immediate family with my sweet husband and baby feels like a sanctuary really. The drama in my extended family..... ugh... what can I say but please send positive healing energy! My eyes are are swollen from crying and I am just pretty run down by it all.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulalove* 
on a totally different note, i swear i just had mittelschmerz! (i had to look up how to spell that crazy word!). as i sat down at the computer i had a light pain by my left ovary. i could be crazy, but i got my period 7 weeks postpartum with dd1 & 12 weeks pp with dd2. i'm sure i'll win the "race to AF" but i really don't want to. reason #1 for dh to make his appt!!!!

I usually get periods back about 2 weeks after I stop post-partum bleeding. I don't think that I get fertility back until I stop nursing though - based on the fact that I've never gotten pregnant while nursing, even though we went unprotected and even sometimes trying to get pregnant, but have twice right after weaning. Anyway, this is NOT a theory I am going to test. Must remind DH to make his appt too.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Amy, I hope you clear it up w/ the moving co. It can be a pain in the arse to get your money from people! Keep trying laying down to nurse. It took me a while w/ my other dd's, I think it was about 5 or 6 weeks w/ both of them.

Thanks! I did, after tons of phone calls and some lies (on their part, not mine) they finally put the money back in my account. As far as laying down to nurse, the main prob right now is that i have had this sore on my nipple, that for the longest time I didn't even really know what it was--but from reading all the recent posts about cracked nipples I suspect that is what it is--and it's pretty painful even when I'm sitting up and can make sure she has a perfect latch, so the few times I've tried laying down have been so awful I don't even try anymore, not worth it! But like VOBetz, mine is finally starting to heal, I think.

Ugh, (warning: long rant-ish thing coming) but I am having this awful problem with the _other_ side, I can't seem to get her to latch properly, I think, and it's really affected my supply on that side and no matter how many times I try to correct the problem, latch and relatch, over and over again, nothing seems to help. I asked my midwife and she suggested I pump that side after each feeding to make sure I keep the supply up, but even the pump doesn't get anything out on that side. Just for comparison, I tried pumping the other side and got quite a bit, so I --really-- don't know what the deal is. I think I'm going to have to go see a real lactation consultant, but everything's just too chaotic with the moving right now, and Raven's weight is fine so... it'll have to wait. The main prob. is keeping up with her demand with only the one breast is challenging, and she gets pretty frustrated in the evenings (though I always try to get her to take the "broken" one, but she gives up after a while and starts screaming) and we've been having a lot of crying and fussyness that I think could be remedied if I had more milk to offer. I read like 50 pages of stuff on Kellymom.com about "Is my milk supply really low?" and I suspect that IF it weren't for this one breast "not working" then it WOULDN'T be and she would just be going through an evening fussy period, but I am pretty sure I really DO have a shortage so it's just a matter of convincing the midwife and her giving me some recommendations of what to do. The pumping after each feed isn't working. And of course it also means I can't afford to pump any extra to freeze or bottle, so that prospect is shelved until I figure this out which kind of sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I totally agree with this. So, despite my total guilt over my baby being in tears when I got home I knew that she was ok and with my loving mother (who has very similar parenting philosophies to DH and I, thankfully) and that DH and I had had a chance to reconnect a bit.

Of course she was ok! I haven't even tried a bottle, yet, but I got these crazy ones from the health food store that supposedly flow better because they have a funny top... it's bisephenol-A free they are called "Born Free" ... super expensive like $32 for two bottles, and i probably won't even be able to use them now (see rant above) ... anyways have you tried a few different kinds, is what I am getting at? ha ha ha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
then she slept right through until 6:30am! I had to check to make sure she was breathing, freaked me right out. But that's the second night in a row that she's slept that long, so maybe we're in for a few more nights/weeks of peaceful sleeping?? Wouldn't that be nice! (I have no delusions that it'll last forever!)

That's so freakin' weird, Raven slept from 11;30 'til 5:30 last night, too. They're like 2 or 3 weeks apart, right, like that is totally strange it must be the weather! LOL ... No seriously though, the ONLY thing that I did differently is that for the past two nights before bed (I try to nurse her to sleep around 10ish so that all three of us can go to bed around 11) I've diapered her in Fuzzi Bunz (or another fleece lined pocket diaper) instead of a prefold in a wrap... I don't know if that has anything to do with it, her feeling "dryer" but I am not going to test the theory by doing differently tonight, as much as I might like to for scientific purposes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
my new immediate family with my sweet husband and baby feels like a sanctuary really. The drama in my extended family..... ugh... what can I say but please send positive healing energy! My eyes are are swollen from crying and I am just pretty run down by it all.

It's so neat, don't you think, the way your "immediate" family transitions from your parents and siblings and yourself, to you and your partner and your baby, and now YOU'RE the mom (now _you're_ running the show







)? In a way, if you want to or need you, you really can just shut out others for a while and focus on your new little family. Nonetheless, I hope you feel better soon! ((If it didn't sound like you were enjoying them so much, I might suggest skipping a writing session this week and doing something else enjoyable or even take a nap!))...


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
That's so freakin' weird, Raven slept from 11;30 'til 5:30 last night, too. They're like 2 or 3 weeks apart, right, like that is totally strange it must be the weather! LOL ... No seriously though, the ONLY thing that I did differently is that for the past two nights before bed (I try to nurse her to sleep around 10ish so that all three of us can go to bed around 11) I've diapered her in Fuzzi Bunz (or another fleece lined pocket diaper) instead of a prefold in a wrap... I don't know if that has anything to do with it, her feeling "dryer" but I am not going to test the theory by doing differently tonight, as much as I might like to for scientific purposes









Must have been something in the air. I won't mention how long Sam slept last night lest I be lynched but it was also significantly longer than usual (and he's a good sleeper!!). He'll be 6 weeks on Monday. He hardly napped yesterday AND ate a ton so I think his was post-growth spurt sleep. He also took a BIG nap this morning/early afternoon.

Speaking of growth spurts - Sam seems to do them more often than "normal", like every 10-14 days, but for only 1 day of super eating and 1 day of super sleeping. Last time he did it twice in a row - eat/sleep/eat/sleep. Wacky little boy, but it works for me.

Ew - I had a spinach/cantalope/carrot smoothie this morning and HE stinks







or his diaper I mean.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

I just ordered more sitz bath tea for the 'roids. I used the last of it the other night. It really improved things! I'm curious about that earth mama balm. I've been using witch hazel pads. Have not tried tucking them in.







:

Congrats to all of you with sleepy babes! And those who've gotten out with DP ALONE. We are far from doing that - don't really have anyone close that I'd trust with my newborn.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

We are thinking about taking a night out week after this coming one. My sis's band is playing in KC and I rarely see her as she lives in NY. Still, it's over 100 mi so what Kevin is scheming (he has Mars in Virgo) is for the ILs to go to KC and we will all check into 2 hotel rooms, then they will have fun with the girls while we go out. But we won't be away from them for so many hours that way.

I'll probably pump before we go, and so far the one time Kevin offered Kiran a bottle she took it just fine. Rowan never did at all. She also had a strong preference for the left breast, and at the beginning she wouldn't touch the right (at that time it was hard to get her to nurse at all, never really knew why). I had so much more milk on the left side. I pumped the right regularly, and eventually threw out pretty much all the milk. I also got clogged on the right side and for months had to put a hot compress on the breast before nursing. Well, she liked that even less! But, eventually she accepted it and the breast healed and I forgot all about our early nursing difficulties. But she was 2 when she told me she didn't like the right side because it makes hot milk.

Kiran vomited twice today. She's done it several times now. No other symptoms of illness. Rowan was very spitty. Kiran doesn't spit up that much, she just completely empties her stomach. I went through three outfits today. Calling the MD on Mon.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 

SO, how did you get DC#3 to take a bottle? Any hints?)

I'm sorry to say this, but in my experience I really feel like some babies will & some won't. We tried _everything_ with dd1 because I intended on going back to work but nope! I spent so much freakin' money on various bottles & nipples, it was ridiculous. I finally gave up, quit my job & waited until she was eating solids to attempt leaving her. The beautiful thing that came out of this situation, though, was that we figured out we could survive on one income & I've been a SAHM ever since!

Ideas to try, though, would be to have your dp give her a bottle regularly (once a day for a while). And have you seen this?

http://www.babysupermall.com/main/pr.../adi42443.html

A friend of mine used something similar with her LO when she had to go back to work. Her dd resisted the bottle & this worked best of all....but not perfectly. Her dh was able to get enough breastmilk into her little tummy to tide her over until mama's breaktime when she could nurse her!?

Good luck, my dear!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

hey! it worked! my username changed! (it's me....doulalove!) i didn't realize it would change every post i've ever written, though. kinda cool if you're wanting to hide from something awful you said.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

hey







thought I'd drop in to the rest of MDC for a change--between needing bigger dipes for Claire and needing to sell my worldly possessions to pay my bills, I don't get to just browse here much anymore!









So I weighed Claire and she's gained 2lbs in her first month--! She's taken to sleeping pretty long stretches at night (6-7 hrs), which is good for my rest but also makes me nervous about milk supply etc. Of course, if she keeps gaining like she is, i suppose it's fine









Half of Claire's hair fell out last week







Just all of a sudden after her bath, she was shiny-bald all the way up to the crown of her head! Today i noticed a teeny layer of peach-fuzz growing back over it









My older two's b-days are coming this month--bit of an ego blow for me, b/c their birthdays used to be bang-up, several hundred dollar events, and this year it'll be homemade cake and a present each







They'll have friends over tho, and water balloons at the park, so i know they will be happy. it's just not what we're used to









on an optimistic note, we hear back on monday whether my divorce is final yet--ACK it's been over a year trying to get that thing finished with!







: keep your fingers crossed on that one!


----------



## jenj_az (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi there! I am new to MDC.

I have a May baby! Lyla Rose was born on the 14th.

We have been EBF for seven weeks. I am still pretty sore and cracked. She can latch great, but she is a fussy eater and gets frustrated when the milk comes to fast OR to slow! She will grunt and groan and move her head around. She always makes the latch more shallow and it seems like she gums my breast to control the milk flow. She kind of clamps down when she swallows. Occasionally she will come off the breast coughing during letdown. I don't know, we have been to an LC who said her latch was good and that was about it! I am not sure if I should be using nipple shields or what, but it sucks to still be so raw after 7 weeks!

Anyway, I am a first time mommy and I love having DD! It has been an exhausting, surprisingly difficult, and amazing experience so far. DH and I have known each other for 18 years, and have been married for almost two. I am a SAHM right now, and for as long as we can swing it financially.

I look forward to getting to know you and your little ones!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Ugh, (warning: long rant-ish thing coming) but I am having this awful problem with the _other_ side, I can't seem to get her to latch properly, I think, and it's really affected my supply on that side and no matter how many times I try to correct the problem, latch and relatch, over and over again, nothing seems to help. I asked my midwife and she suggested I pump that side after each feeding to make sure I keep the supply up, but even the pump doesn't get anything out on that side. Just for comparison, I tried pumping the other side and got quite a bit, so I --really-- don't know what the deal is.
[snip]
The pumping after each feed isn't working. And of course it also means I can't afford to pump any extra to freeze or bottle, so that prospect is shelved until I figure this out which kind of sucks.

Have you been over to the breastfeeding forum?? There might be some advice for you there.

Upping supply - there are teas out there, apparently at Choices they might have some according to the other vancouver moms. Oatmeal, Guiness...

Pumping - Is there a time when she goes a little longer between feedings? Kayleigh has a long nap in the morning for example. Try pumping (both sides) shortly after she goes down for her nap, even just 2 oz a day will help you out if you think she's not getting enough at night. It will also help to increase your supply. It really is all about supply and demand. Keep persevering!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey everyone -- I took the liberty of starting a July thread for us. I hope nobody minds! This one was just getting a bit difficult to navigate.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=8523721


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenj_az* 
Hi there! I am new to MDC.

I have a May baby! Lyla Rose was born on the 14th.

We have been EBF for seven weeks. I am still pretty sore and cracked. She can latch great, but she is a fussy eater and gets frustrated when the milk comes to fast OR to slow! She will grunt and groan and move her head around. She always makes the latch more shallow and it seems like she gums my breast to control the milk flow. She kind of clamps down when she swallows. Occasionally she will come off the breast coughing during letdown. I don't know, we have been to an LC who said her latch was good and that was about it! I am not sure if I should be using nipple shields or what, but it sucks to still be so raw after 7 weeks!

Anyway, I am a first time mommy and I love having DD! It has been an exhausting, surprisingly difficult, and amazing experience so far. DH and I have known each other for 18 years, and have been married for almost two. I am a SAHM right now, and for as long as we can swing it financially.

I look forward to getting to know you and your little ones!

welcome jen & lyla rose! (what a beautiful name!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Hey everyone -- I took the liberty of starting a July thread for us. I hope nobody minds! This one was just getting a bit difficult to navigate.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=8523721


thanks for doing this. i'll meet y'all over at the other thread....


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willzmama* 
Congrats to all of you with sleepy babes! And those who've gotten out with DP ALONE. We are far from doing that - don't really have anyone close that I'd trust with my newborn.

We've gone out but always taken the newborn with us. When we went out for my birthday, I fed him right before we left and he just chilled in his carseat on the bench in the booth next to me at the restaurant (noisy Mexican - he probably could have wailed his head off and no one heard him). He watched the lights and eventually just conked out. Of course, the break for me was getting out of the house without the other 4. Compared to 5, taking out just one is bliss ;0)


----------

